# Seguimento - Incêndios 2016



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 21:24)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2016*


*Link's úteis*
*
Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF​


*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região,  fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 21:24)

Vídeo da chegada do Kamov, há cerca de meia hora. Estava a tentar focar no helicóptero mas não consegui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2016 às 16:12)

A arder agora mesmo a SW:


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Jul 2016 às 17:59)

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/firedanger.php


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2016 às 18:07)

O dispositivo em Barcelos aumentou:
114 opr e 2 MA


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2016 às 18:11)

Incêndio para os lados de Sequeira continua a lavrar e ameaça habitações. Vêem-se daqui as chamas. Vou ver se faço fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2016 às 18:44)




----------



## david 6 (25 Jul 2016 às 19:34)

incêndio de Coruche já com 186 operacionais, 59 meios terrestres e 3 meios aéreos, a minha vista metade do céu negro do fumo na atmosfera, em imagem de satélite:


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Jul 2016 às 19:41)

Vista a partir da casa dos meus primos ( Bairro da Alegria/Sao Victor ) perto do Hospital isto por volta das 18:00


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jul 2016 às 22:43)

Incêndio de Sequeira ainda continua. Parece estar próximo das casas.
Umas fotos que tirei ao fim da tarde e agora ao anoitecer. Na última nota-se a proximidade às casas.
Ainda não tive a oportunidade de as passar para o pc. (A hora na máquina está  em UTC)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2016 às 22:55)

Muito complicadas estas situações os próximos dias não serão fáceis contudo ainda bem que não há lestada senão ia ser bonito ia.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2016 às 00:13)

*PJ já apanhou 14 prováveis incendiários*

Mais dois suspeitos foram detidos pela Judiciária do Porto, esta segunda-feira. Terão ateado fogos em Santo Tirso e em Paços de Ferreira. Outros doze já tinham sido apanhados desde o início do ano.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 08:18)

Ainda sobre o incêndio em Coruche:
//www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/628692/incendio-em-coruche-esta-controlado-e-resultou-emt-tres-feridos
E triste!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2016 às 08:27)

Gerofil disse:


> *PJ já apanhou 14 prováveis incendiários*
> 
> Mais dois suspeitos foram detidos pela Judiciária do Porto, esta segunda-feira. Terão ateado fogos em Santo Tirso e em Paços de Ferreira. Outros doze já tinham sido apanhados desde o início do ano.


Não percebo a quantidade de incêndios no Distrito do Porto...e em média 4x mais em relação aos restantes distritos

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2016 às 09:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo a quantidade de incêndios no Distrito do Porto...e em média 4x mais em relação aos restantes distritos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Os distritos do Porto e Braga sempre foram os que têm maior número de ocorrências em Portugal, com larga distância para os restantes distritos.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 10:20)

Esses 2 distritos são o segundo e quarto distritos com mais população... talvez este facto também tenha alguma influencia no que toca aos incêndios...


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2016 às 15:58)

o grande incendio de ontem de Coruche que levou mais de 200 operacionais já se reactivou hoje e já leva mais de 100 operacionais, fica aqui a vista:


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 16:05)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...s-combatem-fogos-em-santarem-e-castelo-branco


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Jul 2016 às 17:45)

Daqui avisto incêndios de cebolais de cima e do Crato. Muito complicados. Fumo muito preto e dimensões consideráveis


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 17:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> Daqui avisto incêndios de cebolais de cima e do Crato. Muito complicados. Fumo muito preto e dimensões consideráveis


Pelo AFIS o do Crato já esta assinalado com uma bola amarela e outra laranja.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2016 às 18:06)

jonas disse:


> Pelo AFIS o do Crato já esta assinalado com uma bola amarela e outra laranja.


Há um incêndio no Crato? daqui consigo ver fumo.


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 18:19)

Tem m


Davde mpb disse:


> Há um incêndio no Crato? daqui consigo ver fumo.


Ha e ja tem mais de 100 operacionais.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

jonas disse:


> Tem m
> 
> Ha e ja tem mais de 100 operacionais.


e oiço helicópteros


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Jul 2016 às 18:42)

Os incêndios de Cebolais, Crato e Abrantes parecem estar a caminho de resolução


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2016 às 20:48)

jonas disse:


> Esses 2 distritos são o segundo e quarto distritos com mais população... talvez este facto também tenha alguma influencia no que toca aos incêndios...



Sim, são distritos com elevada densidade populacional, este facto está com toda a certeza relacionado. Apesar de serem os distritos com mais ocorrências não são os que têm habitualmente mais área ardida.


----------



## kikofra (26 Jul 2016 às 23:57)

O factor puvliosidade tem também grande impacto, permite o aparecimento de uma maior densidade de vegetação o que ajuda a que hajam fogos


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2016 às 01:30)

Parabéns à nova disposição deste tópico 

Ficam aqui mais dois link`s que até poderiam estar logo na primeira mensagem deste tópico:

*Prevenção de Fogos Florestais (PFF)*
@projPFF

A Prevenção de Fogos Florestais (PFF) é um projecto de intervenção cívica ambiental voluntária, não-institucionalizada e sem movimentação de dinheiro.
*
Laboratório de Fogos Florestais
*
Esta página tem como objectivo principal divulgar a actividade de investigação e transferência tecnológica do Laboratório de Fogos Florestais do Departamento de Ciências Florestais e Arquitectura Paisagista da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro. Publicitaremos também outra informação com interesse no âmbito da investigação ou da gestão de fogos florestais, de origem nacional ou internacional.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2016 às 01:34)

Mesma época, anos diferentes. O que nos diz a diferença de cor do fumo? Em 2016 choveu muito e houve algum atraso no crescimento vegetal, fazendo com que a vegetação esteja mais hidratada que em 2010. É isso que o fumo mais claro significa ... é maior a componente de vapor de água. Os combustíveis mortos estarão já totalmente disponíveis para arder mas comparativamente a um ano típico o teor de humidade da folhagem viva estará a travar mais a propagação do fogo e a probabilidade de reacendimentos é menor.

Fonte: Laboratório de Fogos Florestais da UTAD


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 08:02)

Um breve resumo:
Todos os incêndios que mobilizavam mais de 100 operacionais( Marvão, 2 em Castelo Branco, Coruche e Abrantes )foram dominados muitos deles ao cair da noite, no entanto o de Monforte da beira só foi dado como circunscrito de madrugada:
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/629344/fogo-em-monforte-da-beira-dominado-durante-a-madrugada
Uma ultima pergunta:
Existe alguma diferença entre dominado e circunscrito?


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2016 às 09:28)

kikofra disse:


> O factor puvliosidade tem também grande impacto, permite o aparecimento de uma maior densidade de vegetação o que ajuda a que hajam fogos


Exacto, há muita produção de biomassa nas regiões aonde chove mais, afinal o combustível dos incêndios. Mas a densidade populacional também acaba por contribuir, e não tem que ser necessariamente intencional que claro também os há, muitas ignições são acidentais ou por incúria.



jonas disse:


> Existe alguma diferença entre dominado e circunscrito?



Circunscrito significa limitado, que não se difunde, que tem limites determinados.
Portanto um incêndio circunscrito é um incêndio cujos limites estão controlados, seja devido às condições do local, seja devido aos meios envolvidos que controlam todo o perímetro do incêndio. Embora isso não signifique que se considere dominado, depende, é provavelmente o primeiro grande passo para atingir esse objectivo.



Gerofil disse:


> Mesma época, anos diferentes. O que nos diz a diferença de cor do fumo? Em 2016 choveu muito e houve algum atraso no crescimento vegetal, fazendo com que a vegetação esteja mais hidratada que em 2010. É isso que o fumo mais claro significa ... é maior a componente de vapor de água. Os combustíveis mortos estarão já totalmente disponíveis para arder mas comparativamente a um ano típico o teor de humidade da folhagem viva estará a travar mais a propagação do fogo e a probabilidade de reacendimentos é menor.



Interessante, os incêndios que tenho visto aqui de Braga tinham realmente uma boa componente de fumo mais claro, mesmo nas fases iniciais. Há muita biomassa acumulada mas ainda bastante verde/hidratada. Claro que com o passar das semanas essa realidade vai mudando.


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 09:45)

Vince disse:


> Exacto, há muita produção de biomassa nas regiões aonde chove mais, afinal o combustível dos incêndios. Mas a densidade populacional também acaba por contribuir, e não tem que ser necessariamente intencional que claro também os há, muitas ignições são acidentais ou por incúria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## kikofra (27 Jul 2016 às 12:55)

Como é a ocupação dos solos do Porto e Braga em relação ao resto do país? Monoculturas de eucalipto também podem ajudar muito a que hajam incendios, se bem que não sei se o país não esta cheio delas já. De resto também a vegetação tipicamente mediterrânica está adaptada ao fogo, e temos ervas, pelo menos em espanha, penso que em portugal existam as mesmas especies, que a sua germinação é induzida pelo fogo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2016 às 19:33)

Está um incêndio de algumas dimensões a norte alguém faz ideia onde seja. Trofa talvez

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (27 Jul 2016 às 19:55)

kikofra disse:


> Como é a ocupação dos solos do Porto e Braga em relação ao resto do país? Monoculturas de eucalipto também podem ajudar muito a que hajam incendios, se bem que não sei se o país não esta cheio delas já. De resto também a vegetação tipicamente mediterrânica está adaptada ao fogo, e temos ervas, pelo menos em espanha, penso que em portugal existam as mesmas especies, que a sua germinação é induzida pelo fogo.




Nesses 2 distritos há eucaliptos a mais. 
E um incêndio num eucaliptal, tem uma capacidade de combustão e de progressão extraordinária, superior a qualquer outra espécie.


----------



## james (27 Jul 2016 às 19:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está um incêndio de algumas dimensões a norte alguém faz ideia onde seja. Trofa talvez
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


 
É no concelho da Trofa, sim.


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 19:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está um incêndio de algumas dimensões a norte alguém faz ideia onde seja. Trofa talvez
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Neste momento a nivel nacional existem duas ocorrências importantes:
-Santo Tirso
-Trofa 
Nao sei qual deles será?
Talvez o senhor consiga saber qual é pela visão que tem para ele...


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 20:00)

james disse:


> Nesses 2 distritos há eucaliptos a mais.
> E um incêndio num eucaliptal, tem uma capacidade de combustão e de progressão extraordinária, superior a qualquer outra espécie.


E estes dois incêndios são exemplos desse facto.


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 20:14)

jonas disse:


> Neste momento a nivel nacional existem duas ocorrências importantes:
> -Santo Tirso
> -Trofa
> Nao sei qual deles será?
> Talvez o senhor consiga saber qual é pela visão que tem para ele...


E o da Trofa de certeza pois o de Santo Tirso já esta dominado!


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

kikofra disse:


> O factor puvliosidade tem também grande impacto, permite o aparecimento de uma maior densidade de vegetação o que ajuda a que hajam fogos



O fator pluviosidade ajuda no desenvolvimento do combustível disponível para um eventual fogo que surja, mas não interfere no número exageradamente alto de ocorrências que ocorrem nos distritos do Litoral Norte. É simples, se não houver ignições não arde.
Na minha opinião, a redução do número de ignições é o principal desafio na prevenção de fogos actualmente, já que em todos os outros fatores que contribuem para os fogos, tem havido melhorias ao longo dos últimos anos.


----------



## jonas (29 Jul 2016 às 13:28)

http://www.bps.pt/2016/07/29/novo-site-da-anpc-gerir-ou-disponibilizar-informacao/
Concordo!


----------



## ruijacome (29 Jul 2016 às 15:00)

Jonas,

Tu que reportas todo e qualquer incêndio é natural que concordes, por mais insignificante que a ocorrencia seja!!! 

Na minha opinião, nem esta informação deveria ser publica, da forma como está publicada! Até dia 11 de Julho, apenas tinham informação de hora a hora, quando o ficheiro PDF era atualizado com os incendios em curso. Neste momento todas as ocorrencias, repito TODAS as ocorrencias a nivel Nacional do SIOPS, seja incendios rurais ou uma simples doença subita, estão disponiveis no site da ANPC, o que é 300% mais do que tinham até ao dia 11 deste mês!

Estar a publicar os incendios rurais, só vai fomentar ainda mais o crime de fogo posto, pelos piromanos, que vão querer ver o  "seu trabalho" exposto na página da ANPC, nas "Ocorrencias Importantes". Continuam a ter publicados na página os incendios de grande envergadura, que verdade seja dito, ainda não houve nenhum este ano digno desse nome, pois praticamente nenhum incendio transitou de um dia para o outro, ou esteve activo mais de 12 horas. Publicar os incendios porque apenas tem 3 horas ou tem mais de 15 veiculos era um erro! Um incendio até pode ter mais de 15 veículos por ser uma area ou freguesia prioritária e isso é justificação para ir logo para as ocorrencias importantes? *Claro que não*!

È natural que muitos ou quase todos vós não saibam como funciona a parte de informação publica da ANPC, mas posso, informar-vos que ao contrário do que muita gente de "bom nome" "canta por ai", as ocorrências que estão na listagem Nacional, não são escolhidas pelos operadores que estão no CNOS a trabalhar, para esconder seja o que for, mas são sim sincronizadas (de x em x minutos) da plataforma que gere as ocorrencias a nivel Nacional. Na listagem Nacional estão presentes todas as verdadeiras ocorrencias de socorro, exceptuando salvo erro, as prevenções, as deslocações oficiais etc etc. Enfim tudo o que não seja socorro não está publicado porque é "palha".

As ocorrencias que reunam critérios de "Ocorrência Importante" ou seja, com mais de 3 horas em curso e mais de 15 veiculos, são alertadas na plataforma que deverão ser publicadas logo que possivel. Acontece que muitas vezes, essa publicação não pode ser logo feita por uma diversa panoplia de factores, desde o volume de trabalho dos Operadores do CNOS, a necessidade de confirmar se realmente a ocorrência vai continuar em curso ou vai ser dada como em resoluçãi (que neste caso já não vai para a página), pois não faz sentido publicar uma ocorrencia para 2 minutos depois a mesma passar a resolução, etc etc. 

Imaginem como no domingo passado, que depois das 17 horas, a zona norte do Pais, foi fustigada por diversos incendios com alguma violencia, que levaram a que os Operacionais no terreno solicitassem o apoio de meios aereos pesados e que levou a que TODOS os meios aereos pesados (com excepção do Kamov estacionado em Ferreira do Zezere) tivessem que ir para o ar.. Voces imaginam o trabalho que isto dá?

Só para um canadair ou uma parelha de Fireboss's poderem atuar em segurança é necessário:


Confirmar as coordenadas do teatro de operações
Analisar quais os pontos de scooping a atribuir (isto no caso dos fireboss e Canadair);
Contactar o Centro de Meios Aereos para dar missão às parelhas
Os pilotos avaliarem as condições da missão e os pontos de scooping indicados
Planear o voo e respectiva coordenação com os meios que já lá estão
*Até este ponto, passam no máximo 15 minutos incluindo por os motores em marcha e descolar*

o Comando Nacional, em algumas situações contactar a DGAM e as Capitanias, para garantir a segurança nos pontos de scooping;
O Comando Nacional, contactar em alguns casos a Força Aerea Portuguesa, para coordenar abastecimentos nas bases da FAP
Monitorizar as frequencies rádio SIRESP e aerea para poder ajudar em qualquer solicitaçãoq que surja das parelhas.
Isto tudo enquanto em 10 teatros de operações se for possivel, todos estão a pedir meios aereos pesados para ajudar ao combate, e infelizmente não há para todos, tal como nao existe uma VMER para cada cidadão infelizmente.. Enquanto isso, no CNOS também estão a ser mobilizados Grupos de Ataque Ampliado ou Grupos de Incendios florestais, para ir ajudar os Teatros de Operações que necessitam, é natural que algo fique para trás com menos prioridade, e se o que ficar para trás for o publicar a ocorrencia importante, que basicamente só vai passa-la de um separador no site, para outro local, que seja! E não se esqueçam que em Portugal, não ha só incendios florestais... Há outras centenas de ocorrencias que também tem que ser analisadas e monitorizadas, desde incendios urbanos, acidentes de viação, afogamentos, suicidios, buscas e resgate, bla bla bla.

Acreditem que o trabalho que é feito na ANPC, em termos de informação publica é unico e tem alguma complexidade em termos de fluxo de trabalho e carga de trabalho, e por isso tiro o meu chapeu aos operadores e a todos os que trabalham no Comando Nacional. Esses artigos de opinião? Para mim é só palha e servem para o que servem nesta altura do ano! Ou seja.. PARA NADA!


----------



## jonas (29 Jul 2016 às 16:10)

ruijacome disse:


> Jonas,
> 
> Tu que reportas todo e qualquer incêndio é natural que concordes, por mais insignificante que a ocorrencia seja!!!
> 
> ...


Concordo com isso tudo!
Quando eu disse concordo foi pela diferença desta plataforma em comparação com as outras!Nao para discutir...!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2016 às 16:28)

Na minha opinião, relativamente ao portal da proteção civil, a informação quer em conteúdo quer pela forma como é prestada, piorou bastante. Já nem consigo aceder com este telemóvel (dados em pdf). O portal devia estar melhor adaptado para telemóveis, pouca gente anda com portátil às costas!

Sim, concordo que a informação acrescida pode motivar os incendiarios, mas eu como contribuinte e produtor florestal tenho direito a usufruir de toda a informação, qualquer que seja a relevância da ocorrência.

Li no jornal que ontem dia 28, ocorreu um incêndio já dominado em oleiros (cbranco). Como é que eu posso aceder à informação com este telemóvel, nomeadamente: 
- data/hora e seguimento
- freguesia/ lugar com coordenadas gps
- extensão ardida
- estradas interrompidas.

Considerar relevante apenas ocorrências de no mínimo 3h, não é aceitável! Em 3h podem arder uns 10-20ha, ora em oleiros as propriedades estão muito dívidas, raramente passam de 1ha, sendo em média 0.2-0.3ha.

De que me serve a informação prestada no postal? É só palha atualmente.. A única coisa que tinha de bom era algum tratamento estatístico e as tabelas com o seguimento dos incêndios (>2horas).


----------



## ruijacome (29 Jul 2016 às 17:25)

O portal da ANPC nunca, mas NUNCA poderá ser usado para saber se a propriedade Y ou X está em risco ou não!


----------



## dahon (29 Jul 2016 às 18:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Na minha opinião, relativamente ao portal da proteção civil, a informação quer em conteúdo quer pela forma como é prestada, piorou bastante. Já nem consigo aceder com este telemóvel (dados em pdf). O portal devia estar melhor adaptado para telemóveis, pouca gente anda com portátil às costas!
> 
> Sim, concordo que a informação acrescida pode motivar os incendiarios, mas eu como contribuinte e produtor florestal tenho direito a usufruir de toda a informação, qualquer que seja a relevância da ocorrência.
> 
> ...




Para aceder à informação dos incêndios existe a aplicação fogos.pt


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2016 às 18:39)

ruijacome disse:


> O portal da ANPC nunca, mas NUNCA poderá ser usado para saber se a propriedade Y ou X está em risco ou não!


eh eh..

Onde há propriedades, pode haver pessoas, além de animais e bens.

Pensava que a missão estivesse centrada na proteção civil.

Mas enfim.. Se eu estiver numa propriedade, local ermo, sozinho com um telemóvel, com base na informação do portal da proteção civil, só saberei que corro risco de vida, se e só se: 
- tiver portátil com ligação com rede
- telemóvel com leitura de pdf atualizado.
- a duração do incêndio for superior a 3horas.
- estiverem mais de 15 viaturas ao serviço de combate.

Conclusão: se depender deles "responsáveis pela informação no postal", fico mesmo por lá, carbonizado, encolhido, agarrado a um pinheiro. Quando se observa/cheira a fumo nas proximidades, a orientação que se decide tomar para sair do local, pode não ser a mais correta.

Lido assim, até parece que a missão é demonstrar que os incêndios são apenas esporádicos e informar acerca da estrutura da organização (palha e mais palha).

Isto não é bem proteção civil.. É mais.. Informação para quem pode, 3h depois, se e se e se.. Vale zero, zerinhos! Estou a falar apenas de incêndios, atenção.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2016 às 18:52)

dahon disse:


> Para aceder à informação dos incêndios existe a aplicação fogos.pt


É mesmo isso que pretende, embora a aplicação só esteja disponível para android e iOS. E com este telemóvel não visualizo nada, talvez tenha a informação em janela pop-pup! Mais uma vez, o foco não é o cliente, o cliente é que tem de se desenrrascar.. Porque não uma página com texto plano, formatado em tabela, com campo simples de pesquisa?
O fogos.Pt recolhe informação, em tempo real, do portal da proteção civil, então mas porque é que o portal deixou de publicar todas as ocorrências? A procura era demasiada para o servidor deles, talvez..


----------



## ruijacome (29 Jul 2016 às 19:52)

Paulo H disse:


> É mesmo isso que pretende, embora a aplicação só esteja disponível para android e iOS. E com este telemóvel não visualizo nada, talvez tenha a informação em janela pop-pup! Mais uma vez, o foco não é o cliente, o cliente é que tem de se desenrrascar.. Porque não uma página com texto plano, formatado em tabela, com campo simples de pesquisa?
> O fogos.Pt recolhe informação, em tempo real, do portal da proteção civil, então mas porque é que o portal deixou de publicar todas as ocorrências? A procura era demasiada para o servidor deles, talvez..



Como deixou de publicar? Agora são publicadas *mais ocorrencias do que alguma vez foi publicado*, estão publicadas *todas as ocorrencias de socorro a nivel Nacional* e não só os incendios rurais, como era antigamente...

Algo na sua resposta não bate certo... Um site não pode ser feito a pensar só nos curiosos que querem saber o que é que está a arder e onde está a arder.

O site é para ter informação sobre Protecção Civil, sobre a FEB, sobre os Corpos de Bombeiros e afins, e POR ACASO tem o "bombom" de permitir ver a ocorrencia.

Vi numa resposta que nem toda a gente anda com um portatil atrás para ver as ocorrencias, então e se não houver rede 3G para usar o telemovel ou smartphone ?! Mesmo que a informação fosse em texto plano, não poderia ser vista porque não havia rede.

Relativamente a saber se corre risco ou não.. Em primeiro lugar, isso compete ao Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil da sua area a informa-lo, depois poderá passar para o nivel Distrital e só depois passará para o nivel Nacional. Em segundo lugar, as ocorrencias assim que são despachadas aparecem logo no site, por mais pequeno que seja, nem que seja só com 1 veiculo e 2 bombeiros!

O site tem pouco mais de 2 semanas, ha coisas que de certo vão ser corrigidas e melhoradas, é dar tempo ao tempo! E como já disseram, querem ter informação só sobre os incendios rurais, usem a aplicação do fogos.pt ou mesmo o site deles e já ficam servidos!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2016 às 22:50)

Ruijacome, aceitar que o portal da proteção civil tem muitas oportunidades de melhoria já é bom. Da minha parte admito que com o meu telemóvel não é possível explorar todas as funcionalidades. E sim, a rede vai abaixo numa aldeia cercada em chamas (já passei por isso), falta electricidade impossibilitando o uso de bombas elétricas, e quando todas pessoas abrem as torneiras para molhar à volta das casas, a pressão da água baixa tanto que nem dá para nada!
É rezar.. 

Um serviço público funciona muito melhor quando o foco está centrado no cliente/utente/cidadão. Por vezes os sites excedem-se em informação que ninguém precisa, ou que ocupa praticamente todo o ecrã e a área realmente útil é difícil ou confusa de consultar. 

Por exemplo, relativamente aos incêndios, considero não menos importante um incêndio que iniciou há 1h daquele que iniciou há 3h. Quantas horas são necessárias ou que espaço de área ardida é necessário para considerar risco elevado para alguém nas proximidades? A resposta é complicada, pois nenhum de nós gostaria de estar no sítio errado à hora errada. A informação em tempo real é e será sempre mais útil que qualquer outra já provavelmente extemporanea.

Se eu tivesse meios e informação em tempo real, iria preferir um site que me informasse o seguinte, sem necessidade de ser perito informático (permitir popup's, ter android / iOS, ter leitor de PDF atualizado, etc), queria uma página simples com consulta: 
- mapa de portugal com zoom interativo com vários layouts de informação mesmo que estimada: 
1) área ardida 
2) localização das frentes ativas
3) localização do centro de operações
4) direção e intensidade do vento
5) temperatura e %hr
6) estradas fechadas ao trânsito

Sei que é complicado senão impossível, compilar toda esta informação em tempo real, pois o foco é o combate ao incêndio e a proteção dos habitantes locais. Mas no centro de operações dispõem de mais informação que aquela que é disponibilizada.


----------



## ruijacome (30 Jul 2016 às 08:31)

Isso nunca poderá ser efetuado e digo só dois exemplos do porque ...


A área ardida não é calculada nem avaliada pela ANPC, ou pelos corpos de bombeiros, mas sim pela GNR com o ICNF
As condições meteorológicas, são avaliadas pelo IPMA
A localização do Posto de Comando, é indicadas nas ocorrências importantes.


----------



## jonas (30 Jul 2016 às 19:59)

Fogo em Manteigas:
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=835745
Deve estar complicado, com este vento!


----------



## ruijacome (30 Jul 2016 às 20:07)

A humidade da noite vai resolver esse incendio... O problema dele são os acessos...


----------



## robinetinidol (31 Jul 2016 às 00:30)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/3...-durante-a-noite-por-mas-condicoes-do-terreno


----------



## jonas (31 Jul 2016 às 08:39)

Ja foi dominado?


----------



## Serrano (31 Jul 2016 às 10:51)

Grande coluna de fumo visível desde do Sarzedo, talvez na zona de Gouveia.


----------



## dASk (31 Jul 2016 às 10:58)

Mais uma vez a serra da estrela a arder. É triste! Consegue-se ver através da webcam de Manteigas este novo incêndio penso que será o do Sameiro. http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html


----------



## robinetinidol (31 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

dASk disse:


> Mais uma vez a serra da estrela a arder. É triste! Consegue-se ver através da webcam de Manteigas este novo incêndio penso que será o do Sameiro. http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html


Pois, deve ser. 147 bombeiros, 9 MA.


----------



## jonas (31 Jul 2016 às 17:47)

Parece estar complicado!
Ja com mais de 200 opr e 9MA!
Pelo radar o vento mudou de direcao para Sudoeste.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Jul 2016 às 17:54)

jonas disse:


> Parece estar complicado!
> Ja com mais de 200 opr e 9MA!
> Pelo radar o vento mudou de direcao para Sudoeste.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2016 às 21:59)

Os incêndios na Serra da Estrela são sempre muito complicados. Terrenos montanhosos com poucos acessos e muito mato, são a receita para o desastre.


----------



## jonas (1 Ago 2016 às 07:31)

Ainda continua ativo mas ja quase nao se ve fumo nenhum na wbcam, parece estar a melhorar!


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2016 às 09:56)

MSantos disse:


> Os incêndios na Serra da Estrela são sempre muito complicados. Terrenos montanhosos com poucos acessos e muito mato, são a receita para o desastre.



Efectivamente. Penso até que foi precisamente no vale glaciar que há uns anos houve também um incêndio que permaneceu por vários dias. A prova máxima das dificuldades no terreno foi a suspensão das operações de combate no período nocturno no Sábado (pelo menos pelo que a comunicação social veiculou). Ora tal situação não costuma de todo acontecer em outros TO (embora não queira opinar por falta de conhecimento). Sendo um parque natural de valor incalculável podemos inferir que o combate era mesmo impossível.


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

vitamos disse:


> Efectivamente. Penso até que foi precisamente no vale glaciar que há uns anos houve também um incêndio que permaneceu por vários dias. (...)



Sim, penso que foi no vale glaciar do Zêzere. Não me recordo do ano, mas tenho ideia que na altura ardeu uma das poucas áreas do País em que havia Teixos adultos, foi uma perda muito grande em termos ambientais.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2016 às 00:36)

Bolsa de Investigação para Mestres 

*Referência:* BI/PTDC/AAG-MAA/2656/2014_2016 

*Resumo do anúncio:* 

Encontra-se aberto concurso para a atribuição de uma Bolsa de Investigação para Mestres, no âmbito do projeto de I&D BONFIRE - Análise e modelação do potencial de comportamento do fogo à escala global, com referências POCI-01-0145-FEDER-016727 e PTDC/AAGMAA/2656/2014, financiado pela Fundação para a Ciência e Tecnologia e co-financiado pelo Fundo Europeu de Desenvolvimento Regional (FEDER) através do COMPETE 2020 – Programa Operacional Competitividade e Internacionalização (POCI). 

*Data limite de candidatura:* 02 August 2016 
_(A data limite de candidatura deve ser confirmada no texto do anúncio)_

http://www.eracareers.pt/opportunities/index.aspx?task=global&jobId=78077&lang=pt


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2016 às 00:42)

*Mapas e Dados Meteorológicos e Florestais*

Plataforma de acesso a diversos serviços ligados a variáveis meteorológicas, fogos e fogo controlado para Portugal Continental:

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/MDMF/index.php


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2016 às 01:15)

* Inverno e Primavera chuvosos explicam ausência de grandes incêndios*







Os termómetros têm teimado em subir nas últimas semanas, mas, mesmo assim, Portugal ainda não registou nenhum incêndio com uma duração superior a 24 horas. Os números oficiais mostram que até 15 deste mês a área ardida era, pelo menos, a mais baixa dos últimos 20 anos. Mas os especialistas não vêem razões para triunfalismos e atribuem os bons resultados essencialmente ao Inverno e à Primavera “extremamente chuvosa” e fria, que atrasou o crescimento da vegetação e impediu que secasse tão rapidamente. Isso, acreditam, tem explicado porque tem sido possível controlar os incêndios nas últimas semanas e evitar que muitos reacendam. Mesmo assim, insistem que ainda é cedo para cantar vitória e realçam que o efeito tampão que a chuva prolongada causou se deverá esgotar nas próximas duas ou três semanas, se as condições meteorológicas se mantiveram. “Tivemos um Inverno bastaste chuvoso e uma Primavera igualmente chuvosa na maioria do país. Além da chuva, a Primavera foi fria. Isso atrasou o crescimento da vegetação”, explica o engenheiro florestal Paulo Fernandes, professor na Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro. “Nos últimos dias o tempo tem estado quente e seco, mas ainda há uma reserva de água na vegetação que não é propícia à ocorrência de incêndios”, acrescenta.
Joaquim Sande Silva, professor na Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra, concorda. “A chuva atrasou o início dos fogos, mas o acumular da secura pode complicar o cenário nas próximas semanas”, alerta. Por isso, insiste que ainda é muito cedo para fazer prognósticos. “Ainda estamos no início da fase mais crítica. Ainda temos Agosto e Setembro que são meses críticos”, realça. Paulo Fernandes diz que “o efeito tampão” tenderá a desaparecer se o tempo se mantiver quente e seco.

(pode ler o resto do artigo aqui)

Mariana Oliveira
PÚBLICO


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

IF Manteigas (os dois), 425 ha de área ardida.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

Boa tarde, aqui de Entrecampos consigo avistar uma coluna de fumo a Sul, não consigo distinguir se proveniente da margem sul ou mesmo de Lisboa mas parece já estar a ser combatido.


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2016 às 16:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde, é  IF na Charneca da Caparica, consegue avistar como está?!! Eu sou de lá mas estou longe!!Obrigado



Boas, já deve estar dominado, já não vejo o fumo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 17:11)

Em castelo de vide, várias viaturas arderam, dizem que foi devido a uma explosão de vários carros por causa do calor. O festival andanças teve de ser evacuado.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

Incêndio em Castelo de Vide destruiu centenas de carros.
https://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/festival-andancas-evacuado-devido-a-incendio-1740201


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Cerca de 350 a 400 carros foram destruídos mas felizmente não há vitimas.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Cerca de 350 a 400 carros foram destruídos!


Em Portalegre vi bem essa coluna de fumo, tenho é pena das pessoas que ficaram sem as viaturas, vamos ver se há responsáveis.


----------



## jonas (3 Ago 2016 às 17:26)

Incendio em Gois daqui (De montemor o velho) esta muito mau!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

Esse incêndio no Andanças começou por ser muito, muito grave mesmo. Nunca tinha visto o número de meios a aumentar tanto em tão pouco tempo, em menos de 30 minutos havia 150 e 4 meios aéreos. Dada a gravidade da situação, e a velocidade com que foi controlada, tenho que congratular todas as entidades envolvidas. Não havia uma ocorrência desta magnitude há muitos anos por aqui.

Pelos vistos a origem foi em mato, ao lado do parque de estacionamento, o que causou um efeito dominó.

Só não congratulo o site da Proteção Civil, pela classificação de ocorrências importantes ser completamente arbitrária, e por provavelmente propositadamente omitirem dados. Nem me alongo mais sobre o assunto.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2016 às 17:59)

e agora pergunto eu aos mais entendidos...

isto é um incêndio florestal ou um incêndio industrial? arderam 400 automóveis.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2016 às 18:06)

um parque de estacionamento coberto é regulamentado pela segurança contra incêndios com centrais de segurança, alarmes e extinção de incêndio.

um parque de estacionamento ao ar livre não tem regulação, não tem corpo de bombeiros próprio nem é obrigatoriamente vigiado por bombeiros, acima de um valor mínimo de viaturas.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2016 às 18:12)

Agreste disse:


> e agora pergunto eu aos mais entendidos...
> 
> isto é um incêndio florestal ou um incêndio industrial? arderam 400 automóveis.


Os dois. Houve duas ocorrências distintas relacionadas com o mesmo acontecimento.


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2016 às 18:20)

Agreste disse:


> e agora pergunto eu aos mais entendidos...
> 
> isto é um incêndio florestal ou um incêndio industrial? arderam 400 automóveis.



Utilizar um espaço em que o solo é maioritariamente coberto por restolho ou erva seca como parque de estacionamento é a receita perfeita  para o desastre... O incêndio começou numa viatura, claro que com tanta erva seca por baixo de centenas de carros bem juntinhos, e a isso acrescentar o vento e calor, não era difícil o fogo avançar como avançou...felizmente não houve vítimas.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

422 automóveis arderam... qualquer coisa como 4 milhões de euros. Nenhuma companhia de seguros vai pagar.


----------



## Agreste (3 Ago 2016 às 19:10)

este festival andanças anda meio azarado... no passado foram afetados por um incêndio em são pedro do sul.


----------



## ruijacome (3 Ago 2016 às 19:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse incêndio no Andanças começou por ser muito, muito grave mesmo. Nunca tinha visto o número de meios a aumentar tanto em tão pouco tempo, em menos de 30 minutos havia 150 e 4 meios aéreos. Dada a gravidade da situação, e a velocidade com que foi controlada, tenho que congratular todas as entidades envolvidas. Não havia uma ocorrência desta magnitude há muitos anos por aqui.
> 
> Pelos vistos a origem foi em mato, ao lado do parque de estacionamento, o que causou um efeito dominó.
> 
> Só não congratulo o site da Proteção Civil, pela classificação de ocorrências importantes ser completamente arbitrária, e por provavelmente propositadamente omitirem dados. Nem me alongo mais sobre o assunto.



Nada é escondido no site da Protecção Civil! As ocorrencias sao sincronizadas directamente da plataforma interna da ANPC, sem possibilidade de intervenção humanano SQL ou algo que o valha! Qual seria a necessidade de esconder ocorrencias? As ocorrencias não são arbitrarias! Tinha mais de 15 veiculos mas nao tinha 3 horas em curso, logo não cumpre os critérios para ser publicada no site na zona de ocorrencias importantes! Esta listada nas restantes ocorrencias que é praticamente o mesmo em termos de informações de meios!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 19:49)

Vista para oeste, grande coluna de fumo do incêndio de Oleiros, Castelo Branco (acho eu) que já se encontra em conclusão.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2016 às 20:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vista para oeste, grande coluna de fumo do incêndio de Oleiros, Castelo Branco (acho eu) que já se encontra em conclusão.


Creio que será em Góis, Coimbra, e não está nem de perto nem de longe dominado, ao que parece.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Ago 2016 às 20:19)

De acordo com a TVI, a situação está mais controlada, mas ainda não está dominado.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2016 às 20:20)

Snifa disse:


> O incêndio começou numa viatura, claro que com tanta erva seca por baixo de centenas de carros bem juntinhos, e a isso acrescentar o vento e calor, não era difícil o fogo avançar como avançou...felizmente não houve vítimas.



Alguém já assumiu efectivamente que não possa ter havido nenhuma vítima entre tantos veículos? ... Lembro-me que há alguns meses, num acidente em cadeia, só passado algumas horas se descobriu uma vítima.


----------



## james (3 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

Isso vai ser uma longa  batalha jurídica.  As companhias de seguros vão já deitar - se fora, com certeza. 
Há sempre a  possibilidade dos proprietários dos veículos acionar o " Fundo de Garantia Automóvel ", mas não sei se este incidente tem essa possibilidade e, mesmo que tenha, esse fundo cobre, geralmente, apenas pequenos valores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2016 às 21:44)

Agreste disse:


> um parque de estacionamento coberto é regulamentado pela segurança contra incêndios com centrais de segurança, alarmes e extinção de incêndio.
> 
> um parque de estacionamento ao ar livre não tem regulação, não tem corpo de bombeiros próprio nem é obrigatoriamente vigiado por bombeiros, acima de um valor mínimo de viaturas.



A Fatacil tem 2 ou 3 parques de estacionamento destes e nunca vi lá bombeiro nenhum. Aliás, 99% dos estacionamentos destes festivais ou feiras são feitos em terrenos sem as mínimas condições.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

robinetinidol disse:


> Creio que será em Góis, Coimbra, e não está nem de perto nem de longe dominado, ao que parece.



Eu queria dizer vista para _este_ e não oeste, peço desculpa  Já confirmei, era mesmo o de Oleiros


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2016 às 12:00)

presença obrigatória de bombeiros num parque de viaturas com estas dimensões...
manejo do terreno mais exigente... não é permitido o parqueamento em pasto seco.


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 12:07)

A produtora do evento diz que tem um seguro contra incêndios.  Era importante saber quais as condições desse dito seguro em caso de incêndio,  valor da cobertura, etc.

E também é importante saber se as condições de segurança do evento foram cumpridas de acordo com a lei.  Porque se não foram cumpridas,  é condição suficiente para a companhia de seguros recusar o pagamento do sinistro.


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Ago 2016 às 19:07)

IF Góis: 160 ha (estimativa)


----------



## jonas (4 Ago 2016 às 19:57)

IF em Arcos de Valdevez ativo a quase 12 horas...!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

jonas disse:


> IF em Arcos de Valdevez ativo a quase 12 horas...!


E logo no pnpg...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (4 Ago 2016 às 22:36)

Zona muito complicada.. Muito montanhosa..


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2016 às 11:08)

Esta complicado!
Ja mais de uma centena de opracionais no local:  
http://observador.pt/2016/08/05/inc...z-mobiliza-116-operacionais-e-5-meios-aereos/


----------



## dASk (5 Ago 2016 às 18:19)

Enorme neblina de fumo a chegar à Grande Lisboa proveniente do incêndio de Benavente que parece complicado!


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2016 às 18:58)

dASk disse:


> Enorme neblina de fumo a chegar à Grande Lisboa proveniente do incêndio de Benavente que parece complicado!


Ja com quase 200 operacionais!
Entertanto consigo ver daqui o de Gondomar parece complicado mas acho que esta a melhorar!


----------



## jonas (5 Ago 2016 às 22:02)

jonas disse:


> Ja com quase 200 operacionais!
> Entertanto consigo ver daqui o de Gondomar parece complicado mas acho que esta a melhorar!


O de Benavente ja foi dominado.
Acham que o IF de Arcos de Valdevez pode durar mais uma noite?!
Espero que nao!


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 10:04)

jonas disse:


> O de Benavente ja foi dominado.
> Acham que o IF de Arcos de Valdevez pode durar mais uma noite?!
> Espero que nao!


Esta complicado, ja lavra a 2 dias!
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/..._em_arcos_de_valdevez_lavra_ha_dois_dias.html
Ja o incêndio em Gondomar foi dominado durante a noite.
Mas deve-se ter reactivado porque na pagina da anpc aparece como em curso, mas não esta nas ocorrências importantes.


----------



## james (6 Ago 2016 às 10:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> E logo no pnpg...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




Penso que não chegou a entrar dentro do perímetro do PNPG.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 10:19)

Dia muito complicado para os nossos bombeiros esta lestada e terrível para os incendios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 10:19)

james disse:


> Penso que não chegou a entrar dentro do perímetro do PNPG.


Gavieira senhora da peneda e no pnpg.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (6 Ago 2016 às 10:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Gavieira senhora da peneda e no pnpg.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




A informação que eu tinha é que o incêndio estava fora dos limites do PNPG. Mas pode ter ultrapassado depois...

A Gavieira fica na fronteira dos limites do PNPG, uma parte da freguesia fica dentro do PNPG, outra parte fica fora. Se bem que a divisão  é meramente administrativa, pois a parte que fica de fora não é muito diferente.

Mais grave foi o incêndio há uns dias atrás, também no município de Arcos de Valdevez,  na Mata do Ramiscal ( reserva integral do PNPG) , uma das relíquias do PNPG,  onde arderam cerca de 2 hectares de floresta autóctone. Um desastre ecológico e como quase sempre  quase não foi noticiado.


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 10:34)

Ouvi agora na radio que o incêndio de Gondomar reacendeu-se e ja esta a ameaçar casas!


----------



## james (6 Ago 2016 às 10:39)

jonas disse:


> Ouvi agora na radio que o incêndio de Gondomar reacendeu-se e ja esta a ameaçar casas!




Já estão no local 2 meios aéreos pesados e cerca de 100 homens.

Parece que o problema foi a rotação do vento para Leste agora de manhã.  E essa situação vai piorar , pois a tendência é para agravar, com a  previsível lestada acompanhada das prováveis temperaturas próximas dos 40 graus nessa zona.
Vai ser complicado o combate a este incêndio...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 10:48)

Era de esperar esta situação...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Era de esperar esta situação...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Consegue ver o incêndio dai de Valongo?
Daqui de Paredes vejo fumo para sul!


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

james disse:


> Já estão no local 2 meios aéreos pesados e cerca de 100 homens.
> 
> Parece que o problema foi a rotação do vento para Leste agora de manhã.  E essa situação vai piorar , pois a tendência é para agravar, com a  previsível lestada acompanhada das prováveis temperaturas próximas dos 40 graus nessa zona.
> Vai ser complicado o combate a este incêndio...


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_minuto/detalhe/incendios_dominado_fogo_no_concelho_de_gondomar.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 13:40)

jonas disse:


> Consegue ver o incêndio dai de Valongo?
> Daqui de Paredes vejo fumo para sul!


Sim tenho uma vista privilegiada está muito mau

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Ago 2016 às 13:41)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 13:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


E pá está mesmo mau!


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 14:39)

Parece estar a melhorar!


----------



## jonas (6 Ago 2016 às 16:44)

Situação complicada a nível nacional...


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2016 às 09:36)

Tantos fogos activos a esta hora!
O incêndio em Gondomar foi dominado mas reacendeu-se outra vez!
Alguém sabe qual e o seu estado?


----------



## Marco Ferreira (7 Ago 2016 às 10:32)

Segundo o presidente da Junta de Melres está pior que ontem...


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2016 às 10:45)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> Segundo o presidente da Junta de Melres está pior que ontem...


Daqui consigo ver o fumo de Gondomar e fumo de Alpendurada( penso eu)!
Já com quase 200 operacionais no IF de Gondomar!
E já ameaça casas:
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...-de-melres--gondomar-devido-a-um-incendio:sad:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 11:19)

Muitos incêndios ativos em Gondomar...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Ago 2016 às 11:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Muitos incêndios ativos em Gondomar...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Acho que são 2.
Um em S.Cosme e outro em Melres!(o maior)


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2016 às 11:45)

Boas, alguém sabe a situação actual em Arouca? Conheço algumas pessoas que gerem o parque de Campismo do Merujal que foi evacuado hoje de manhã mas ninguém atende o telefone. Sei que ainda tem duas frentes activas mas espero que esteja tudo bem com as populações locais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 11:49)

jonas disse:


> Acho que são 2.
> Um em S.Cosme e outro em Melres!(o maior)


Estou em zebreiros avisto 3 incendios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 12:09)

Fogo de Gondomar chega a Penafiel: Casas em risco e estrada cortada


O incêndio no concelho de Gondomar, distrito do Porto, atingiu uma moradia e obrigou a retirar dezenas de pessoas das suas habitações.

"Há casas ardidas. Uma moradia ardeu completamente e as habitações vizinhas ficaram chamuscadas. Cerca de 20 pessoas foram retiradas de casa em Vale Travessos, Melres. Há um idoso de 92 anos hospitalizado, que já tinha sido retirado da habitação por volta das 7 horas", descreveu o presidente da junta de freguesia de Melres e Medas, José Andrade.

Este incêndio, que começou na sexta-feira, tem duas frentes ativas e está a ser combatido por 176 homens, 63 meios terrestres e dois meios aéreos. O fogo obrigou já ao corte da Estrada Nacional 108 nos dois sentidos e a autarquia pediu à população que não se desloque para a marginal e facilite os trabalhos dos bombeiros, uma vez que o fogo chegou já à freguesia vizinha de Rio Mau, Penafiel.

A autarquia apelou aos curiosos para que "deixem a via desimpedida e não procurem qualquer espaço, nomeadamente a marginal, para ver o incêndio".

O fogo foi colocado pela Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil na lista de "ocorrências importantes", designação atribuída a incêndios rurais "de duração superior a três horas e com mais de 15 meios de proteção e socorro envolvidos".

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ar-coloca-de-novo-casas-em-risco-5325881.html



Parque de Campismo de Arouca evacuado devido às chamas

O incêndio florestal que lavra há mais de 16 horas na Serra da Freita, em Arouca, está perto da povoação de Merujal, mas para já não há casas em risco, disse o comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Aveiro.


https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/634935/parque-de-campismo-de-arouca-evacuado-devido-as-chamas


Uma moradia ardeu e 20 pessoas foram retiradas de casa em Gondomar

Uma casa "ardeu completamente" e outras ficaram "chamuscadas" hoje em Vale Travessos, Melres, Gondomar, num incêndio que obrigou a retirar de casa "cerca de 20 pessoas", revelou à Lusa o presidente da junta de freguesia.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/634936/uma-moradia-ardeu-e-20-pessoas-foram-retiradas-de-casa-em-gondomar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

Talvez o pior dia do ano a nível de incêndios...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 14:12)

Neste momento há colunas enormes e grossas de fumo escuro a NE  e E do Porto.


----------



## vagas (7 Ago 2016 às 14:15)

Santa Maria da Feira á 15m







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

Recarei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Recarei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É o IF Paredes, Rebordosa?


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 15:18)

Agora mesmo a surgir um incêndio a SW. Bastante fumo visível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

*A1 cortada nos dois sentidos devido a fogo*

 A autoestrada A1 está cortada nos dois sentidos, ao quilómetro 250, junto a Albergaria-a-Velha, distrito de Aveiro, devido a um incêndio, disse à Lusa fonte da GNR.





A mesma fonte adiantou que o corte da autoestrada já provocou uma fila de viaturas de cerca de cinco quilómetros.

Outro incêndio, que deflagrou num eucaliptal em Salreu, concelho de Estarreja, distrito de Aveiro, obrigou ao corte da A29, e está a ser combatido por 49 homens e dois meios aéreos, revelou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).

Este fogo, que começou às 09:25 e mobiliza 20 meios terrestres, tem uma frente ativa, refere a página da internet da ANPC.



ANC // CC

Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...54_a1-cortada-nos-dois-sentidos-devido-a-fogo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

robinetinidol disse:


> É o IF Paredes, Rebordosa?


Paredes.neste momento a minha volta tenho 9 incendios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:53)

*Aldeia de Castanheira em Arouca foi evacuada devido a um incêndio*

 Três palheiros arderam na aldeia da Castanheira, em Arouca, num incêndio que obrigou a evacuar a aldeia com cerca de 11 moradores, revelou à Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Arouca, José Artur Neves.





O incêndio florestal que lavra há cerca de 20 horas na Serra da Freita, em Arouca, chegou perto da Casa das Pedras Parideiras, uma infraestrutura municipal situada à entrada da aldeia, tendo ardido três palheiros.

"Há casas mesmo ao lado, mas os bombeiros conseguiram impedir que o fogo se alastrasse às moradias", disse à Lusa José Artur Neves, acrescentando que chegou a rebentar uma garrada de gás que estava dentro de um dos palheiros atingidos pelas chamas.

O autarca adiantou ainda que a aldeia, com cerca de 11 moradores, idosos, foi evacuada. "Os que não quiseram sair de casa ficaram protegidos com a GNR e com os bombeiros", adiantou.

O presidente da Câmara referiu ainda que há mais duas povoações em risco, nomeadamente os lugares de Souto e Redondo e Ameixieira, mas ainda não foi necessário evacuar casas.

Em declarações à Lusa, o comandante do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Aveiro, José Bismarck, disse que estão a chegar "alguns grupos para reforçar posições".

O mesmo responsável adiantou que espera "um agravamento do incêndio", que tem agora seis frentes ativas. "Só a partir das 17:00 é que são esperadas melhorias com o aumento da humidade e a descida da temperatura", adiantou.

O fogo que deflagrou cerca das 19:00 de sábado, na freguesia de Rossas, está a ser combatido por 60 homens, com o auxílio de 19 viaturas e três meios aéreos.

Este incêndio era uma das seis "ocorrências importantes" identificadas na página da internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), atualizada às 15:15.

Entre as "ocorrências importantes", designação atribuída a incêndios rurais "de duração superior a três horas e com mais de 15 meios de proteção e socorro envolvidos", estavam ainda outros dois incêndios no distrito de Aveiro.

Um incêndio que deflagrou às 09:25, em Salreu, Estarreja, está a ser combatido por 49 homens auxiliados por 20 meios terrestres e três meios aéreos, e já obrigou ao corte da A29 e da A1.

Mais a norte, em Arões, Vale de Cambra, 113 homens apoiados por 37 viaturas combatem um incêndio que está a lavrar desde as 07:25.



JYDN // CC

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...a-em-arouca-foi-evacuada-devido-a-um-incendio


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:00)

Do satélite Terra:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 16:14)

Situacao muito complicada em recarei

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 16:29)

Já agora, a imagem do satélite Aqua:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

40°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Bem quem tiver na estrada dao miguel em gondomar ve tudo preto dos incendios , agora o de recarei mais outro grande ...

Espero que nao se propague outra vez para as serras de pias santa justa e afins como naquele ano em que tudo ardeu


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

Stinger disse:


> Bem quem tiver na estrada dao miguel em gondomar ve tudo preto dos incendios , agora o de recarei mais outro grande ...
> 
> Espero que nao se propague outra vez para as serras de pias santa justa e afins como naquele ano em que tudo ardeu


Espero que a lestada não venha tão cedo.....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2016 às 17:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Espero que a lestada não venha tão cedo.....
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Mesmo , é que parece que esta a arder tudo atras das serras , por tras do senatorio tambem há fumo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 17:31)

Stinger tenho 5 incêndios visíveis

Recarei 2
Sobrado1
Rebordosa1
Baltar

Domingo negro....


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

Mais 2 ocorrências consideradas importantes no site da ANPC: Bragança e Viseu.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2016 às 17:34)

Daqui avisto IF Castelo Branco, apenas parcialmente. Mas há bastante fumo preto. A base do incêndio não consigo avistar , pois tenho um prédio à frente. Em Leiria não vejo nada..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 17:35)

O de melres como está 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2016 às 17:42)

o pior dia chegou... está já muita gente a trabalhar no combate aos IF.


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2016 às 17:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Stinger tenho 5 incêndios visíveis
> 
> Recarei 2
> Sobrado1
> ...


 






Sent from mTalk


----------



## Stinger (7 Ago 2016 às 17:59)

Estão a cair muitas faulhas em são pedro da cova 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

Stinger disse:


> Estão a cair muitas faulhas em são pedro da cova
> 
> Sent from mTalk











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 18:12)

Muito muito feio o cenário a leste!!


----------



## ruijacome (7 Ago 2016 às 18:38)

Agreste disse:


> o pior dia chegou... está já muita gente a trabalhar no combate aos IF.



O pior dia? O pior ainda está para vir nos proximos dias!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:47)

ruijacome disse:


> O pior dia? O pior ainda está para vir nos proximos dias!


Como assim?


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

Incêndios a norte, a este e a sul.

Norte:



Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Este:



Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Sul:



Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## ruijacome (7 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como assim?



Vejam o nivel do risco de incendio para os proximos dias e vejam as previsoes... Acham que com este numero de ignições os Bombeiros vão aguentar? Não sao feitos de ferro!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 18:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto só foi o início! Os próximos dias vão ser igualmente maus ou ainda piores. Há muito calor por vir ainda, infelizmente...


Ainda piores? Segundo o que vi as temperaturas baixam para a casa dos 32-36 ... não pioram, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## CptRena (7 Ago 2016 às 19:03)

Noroeste de PT Continental cheio de fumo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

Recarei Lordelo e renordosa com grandes incendios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## manchester (7 Ago 2016 às 19:46)

Incêndio em Alfena, muito fumo aqui por Ermesinde...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 19:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda piores? Segundo o que vi as temperaturas baixam para a casa dos 32-36 ... não pioram, ou estarei enganado?


Digo piores em relação ao risco de incêndio. Mesmo que a temperatura baixe o risco ainda é elevado.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Impressionante o fumo sobre a Cidade e as colunas grossas para E/NE.

Tenho o terraço cheio de faúlhas que vão caíndo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 20:06)

Hoje é a desgraçadeira total para os incêndios 

Que os bombeiros façam tudo o que lhes é possível!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 20:07)

Incêndio enorme a oeste para os lados de Barcelos. Este é dos sérios. Saiu agora o Kamov na sua direcção.


----------



## manchester (7 Ago 2016 às 20:20)

Fotos tiradas há pouco na direcção de Alfena


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 20:29)

Incêndio a oeste com um aspecto inacreditável. Provavelmente o maior que alguma vez vi, ainda por cima com as cores proporcionadas pelo por do sol!!!

Onde é que se pode ver a situação deste monstro autêntico?? Está muito mau isto!!!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2016 às 20:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Incêndio a oeste com um aspecto inacreditável. Provavelmente o maior que alguma vez vi, ainda por cima com as cores proporcionadas pelo por do sol!!!
> 
> Onde é que se pode ver a situação deste monstro autêntico?? Está muito mau isto!!!


No site fogos.pt ou no site da proteção civil.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Incêndio a oeste com um aspecto inacreditável. Provavelmente o maior que alguma vez vi, ainda por cima com as cores proporcionadas pelo por do sol!!!
> 
> Onde é que se pode ver a situação deste monstro autêntico?? Está muito mau isto!!!



É este, certo?




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 20:59)

guimeixen disse:


> É este, certo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse mesmo. Foto que fiz há pouco:




_DSC2895 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Dantesco.


----------



## Snifa (7 Ago 2016 às 21:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse mesmo. Foto que fiz há pouco:



Essa coluna é bem visível aqui do Porto e é de facto impressionante


----------



## Msilva (7 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

Vista desde o centro de Barcelos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

Outra foto:


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

Cheguei a Coimbra, de autocarro, e para Norte tudo preto. Por aqui, ao que ouvi dizer, o ar está irrespirável


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Por aqui mal caiu a noite e trouxe logo consigo o intenso cheiro a incendio, e o fumo já se começa a acumular nos vales, é a 1ª vez durante este verão que o fumo já começa a acumular, e não anda nenhum incendio a lavrar pelo menos que eu saiba pelo menos pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui mal caiu a noite e trouxe logo consigo o intenso cheiro a incendio, e o fumo já se começa a acumular nos vales, é a 1ª vez duarnte este verão que o fumo já começa a acumular, e não anda nenhum incendio a lavrar pelo menos que eu saiba pelo menos pelo Ribatejo.


Aqui também chegou o cheiro a fumo e também vi cair alguma cinza...


----------



## james (7 Ago 2016 às 21:50)

O incêndio de Barcelos é monstruoso. Vê - se enorme coluna de fumo de Viana, Esposende, de todas as terras à volta.  A EN Barcelos - Viana encontra- se cortada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Ago 2016 às 22:22)

Que incêndio e esse da foto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2016 às 23:25)

O incêndio de Rossas, Arouca ainda tem 5 frentes ativas. É incrível e triste...
A contar com este, constam 10 incêndios nas ocorrências importantes da página da ANPC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que incêndio e esse da foto
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Perto de Barcelos


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 08:39)

Os bombeiros daqui de Carnaxide acabaram de sair loucos não sei para onde. O aparato foi tanto que até acordei...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 08:58)

O incêndio de Rossas, Arouca continua imponente, com 7 frentes ativas. A noite foi difícil e o dia parece querer ir pelo mesmo caminho...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2016 às 09:13)

Fumo dos incêndios de ontem (e dos dias anteriores que transitaram para ontem) nas imagens de satélite:


Hoje o dia amanheceu assim:


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 09:56)

A região de Arouca é simplesmente bela em toda a sua área, imaginar o cenário desolador actual de toda aquela mancha verde rica em fauna e flora deixa-me completamente deprimido. Como é possível alguém fazer estas atrocidades, e não me venham dizer que é apenas fruto do intenso calor..


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 10:30)

O incêndio de Barcelos cresceu durante a noite.  Está muito maior, a coluna de fumo que se avista de toda a região é gigantesca. 
Mas há incêndios por todo o Minho, há cortinas de fumo por todo o lado, eu diria com muitos km de extensão.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 10:35)

Segundo a ANPC,  há neste momento em todo o país 421 (!!!!!) incêndios, combatidos por 2700 homens. 
O maior, neste momento, continua a ser o de Arouca , combatido por 250 homens. 
A Serra da Freita, um dos mais importantes pulmões verdes do distrito de Aveiro, praticamente já ardeu na sua totalidade.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 10:40)

criz0r disse:


> A região de Arouca é simplesmente bela em toda a sua área, imaginar o cenário desolador actual de toda aquela mancha verde rica em fauna e flora deixa-me completamente deprimido. Como é possível alguém fazer estas atrocidades, e não me venham dizer que é apenas fruto do intenso calor..



É obvio que são fogos postos com intenção criminosa, as florestas não começam a arder sozinhas por mais calor que esteja, a não ser em raras situações em que um relâmpago ou vidro ao sol podem desencadear incêndios.. ou até queimadas  ( sem intenção criminosa) que fogem ao controlo...

Era amarrar esses pirómanos criminosos a uma árvore e deixá-los no meio do incêndio.. essa gente mete-me nojo, não tenho pena nenhuma... que ardam lá no meio do fogo , já que gostam tanto de ver arder....


----------



## ruijacome (8 Ago 2016 às 10:48)

james disse:


> Segundo a ANPC,  há neste momento em todo o país 421 (!!!!!) incêndios, combatidos por 2700 homens.
> O maior, neste momento, continua a ser o de Arouca , combatido por 250 homens.
> A Serra da Freita, um dos mais importantes pulmões verdes do distrito de Aveiro, praticamente já ardeu na sua totalidade.



451 são as ocorrencias TODAS a nivel nacional e não só os incêndios rurais!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Ago 2016 às 11:04)

Infelizmente as condições atmosféricas apontam para a continuação do tempo quente até, pelo menos, à sexta-feira... Para controlar esses incêndios, serão necessárias noites mais frescas, com humidade elevada e dias mais frescos. Até lá é ter confiança e fé nos bombeiros, esses sim merecem todo o apoio e colaboração, porque mesmo não conseguindo evitar situações de habitações atingidas, têm colocado a sua própria vida em prol dos outros e evitado perdas humanas.
Pena que no nosso país não haja nenhuma política activa de prevenção, pois após uma primavera tão húmida, a floresta iria ter demasiado material combustível quando as temperaturas subissem como subiram nestes dias. Quanta gente de boa vida a viver à custa do estado e com bom cabedal para trabalhar na limpeza das matas, mas infelizmente vejo-as nos cafés a tomar o pequeno-almoço, que todos nós pagamos; após umas horas de alegre tertúlia vão aviar o almoço às IPSS e caso não seja o manjar dos Deuses, deitam-o fora e vão comer algum hambúrguer, que todos nós pagamos... E podia continuar, mas tenho de trabalhar para os governar...
Quanto às palavras do @Snifa, queiramos ou não, a realidade é que há tantos pirómanos por ai (quer por loucura, quer por interesses dúbios) que sinceramente podiam lá ficar que não se perdia rigorosamente nada...


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2016 às 12:08)

Estou a ver em directo na TVI24 em Águeda o fogo já está a escassos metros das habitações..espero que os soldados da Paz juntamente com as populações consigam evitar o pior cenário. O inferno subiu ao Norte e Centro do País  .


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 13:37)

terça e quarta feira são uma boa janela para mandar abaixo todos estes incêndios. As condições serão favoráveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2016 às 14:26)

*Carpinteiro detido por atear fogo*
08 ago, 2016 - 12:52

Homem de 34 anos é reincidente. Já foi condenado por incendiar uma floresta e foi identificado pelas autoridades depois de ter ateado fogo em ecopontos em Braga.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/60869/carpinteiro_detido_por_atear_fogo?utm_source=rss


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 14:38)

james disse:


> O incêndio de Barcelos cresceu durante a noite.  Está muito maior, a coluna de fumo que se avista de toda a região é gigantesca.
> Mas há incêndios por todo o Minho, há cortinas de fumo por todo o lado, eu diria com muitos km de extensão.



Confirmo. Há pouco ao vir de Braga vi bem o incêndio, e como continua enorme. Nem quero imaginar os hectares já ardidos.


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 15:55)

Incendio em são pedro 






Sent from mTalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

Stinger disse:


> Incendio em são pedro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serra da pia?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

Aqui no Algarve, infelizmente, também já arde...



> *Quase 200 bombeiros e 4 meios aéreos combatem incêndio em São Bartolomeu de Messines (atualizado)*


*

*


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

É no passal mas a evoluir subira a serra de pias e espalhara para sta justa . Tudo depende do vento 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 17:03)

um corte ligeiro nas temperaturas máximas... 
noroeste a entrar timidamente...
mas ainda há muita gente com vento de leste ou vento nulo. 

Se não agravar a situação, já não será mau de todo.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

incríveis as imagens agora da cmtv em águeda, casas rodeadas de chamas
não se vê a luz do dia sequer, tudo escuro parece noite


----------



## dASk (8 Ago 2016 às 17:17)

Aqui no Algarve arde e parece enorme estou em Cabanas de Tavira e vejo um pirocumulo do incendio de Silves. Há  muito fumo aqui espalhado pela atmosfera mas penso que seja do incendio grande perto de Sevilha tb. A corrente de leste tras o fumo para aqui.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

possivelmente consegues ver o topo da coluna de fumo da zona de tavira mas esta dirige-se para sudoeste, empurrada pelo vento de leste.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 17:39)

está o caos na madeira, tvi24 e cmtv agora a mostrarem
estradas estreitas, cheias de carros, poucos bombeiros e os que há mal conseguem passar... triste


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 17:39)

Muito grave


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

Serra da Freita, ontem.

Até o radar teve a visita dos incêndios...


----------



## GoN_dC (8 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

A coluna de fumo do incêndio de Messines passa agora por cima de Portimão. Está com um péssimo aspeto.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

o incêndio de Messines aguarda a mudança do vento para empurrar para a zona onde já ardeu. 
Há outro incêndio em curso em Santa Cruz - Almodôvar.


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 18:14)

Antigo Ip5, poucos quilómetros a Oeste de Viseu, na zona de Couto de Baixo.


----------



## vagas (8 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Mera coincidência, Gruata de Évora em pré-posicionamento na bal de Ourique, acionada para Albergadaria a Velha passados poucos minutos uma ignição, só mera coincidência enfim  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

Atenção ao incêndio de gondomar está incontrolavel

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 18:49)

2 frentes ativas uma creio que ja passou para o concelho de paredes

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 19:10)

Incêndios passaram no Portugal em Direto da RTP1, aquilo é medonho


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2016 às 19:13)

O incêndio de Águeda já chegou ao sopé da Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 19:15)

O incêndio de Rossas, Arouca é o mais persistente. Já há dois dias que os bombeiros o combatem...


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 19:16)

Em Ponte de Lima está o inferno, é fogos em todas as serras, já mandaram alertas á população por aqui, está tudo negro


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 19:16)

as condições vão melhorando... a onda de calor está a retirar-se. Já são várias estações a assinalar a mudança de quadrante do vento.


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

Estou pelo alentejo!
Consigo ver o incendio de silves!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

Incêndio de Messines, visto daqui de Silves às 18h00


----------



## jonas (8 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

Como esta o incendio de Mangualde?


----------



## nunessimoes (8 Ago 2016 às 19:21)

Agreste disse:


> as condições vão melhorando... a onda de calor está a retirar-se. Já são várias estações a assinalar a mudança de quadrante do vento.


Não digo que seja melhoria. Apesar da descida de temperatura vai haver um aumento da intensidade do vento. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 19:26)

incrível o cheiro a queimado e a fumarada que veio de oeste
há meia hora atrás estava assim, agora mal vejo as montanhas






E agora


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 19:27)

Viana está coberta por uma cortina de fumo impressionante!


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 19:32)

não por muito tempo... no sat24 antes da noite cair já se vê todas as colunas de fumo perturbadas pela circulação de noroeste. 

Quem vê fumo vai deixar de ver, quem não vê, a sul, vai passar a ver.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 19:41)

Aldeia de couce

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 19:42)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2016 às 19:45)

Como se previa com o calor dos últimos dias a situação complicou-se, a Primavera chuvosa elevou a humidade ao nível do solo e plantas, dando origem a fogos não muito severos em Junho/Julho, ou seja atrasou os fogos piores. Porém com o calor extremo dos últimos dias a vegetação está muito mais seca, a situação inverteu-se e descontrolou-se. Os fogos grandes aparecem todos na mesma altura, já é um triste clássico dos nossos Verões...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Ago 2016 às 19:48)

Li num grupo de ocorrências que os bombeiros em Silves tentavam dominar o IF até ao início da noite. A situação está melhor?


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 19:52)

imagens valem mais que mil palavras


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

robinetinidol disse:


> Li num grupo de ocorrências que os bombeiros em Silves tentavam dominar o IF até ao início da noite. A situação está melhor?



Já só terá 1 frente activa... o vento reduziu bastante a sua intensidade, pelo que deverão estar a tentar resolver a situação rapidamente e aproveitando essa situação... a coluna de fumo já está mais dispersa e sem a intensidade de há pouco...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 20:10)

19:55




Os pirocumulus dos incêndios na região noroeste do país destacam-se bem.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 20:12)

Smog, com queda de faúlhas e um cheiro insuportável a queimado invade o Porto e arredores neste momento:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 20:12)

Impressionante chuva de cinzas por aqui neste momento. O sol já está tapado pelo fumo há horas.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 20:30)

descobri de onde veio esta grande fumarada e súbito cheiro a queimado ao fim da tarde
incêndio em Campelo, baião, a cerca de 30km a oeste daqui que começou às 17h e tem quase 100 bombeiros já


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 20:44)

Incendio em.gondomar com 4 frentes visíveis .

Incendio em valongo agora enorme por trás da quinta da lousa

Sent from mTalk


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 20:58)

cstools.net disse:


> Inferno em Viana do Castelo
> 
> Juro que não sei porque as TV's não fazem a cobertura destes incêndios.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente ainda sofremos com o centralismo por cá, estou completo rodeado de incêndios gigantes e com casas ardidas e não se vê uma reportagem de cá.


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:09)

cstools.net disse:


> Já coloco aqui as fotos dos incêndios de Paredes de Coura e os de Ponte de Lima.
> Se forem ao site da PROCIV não aparece qualquer incêndio em Ponte de Lima, e segundo os critérios é passado 2 horas e quantas 2 horas já passaram...
> 
> Gigantescos incêndios que nem sei como quem vive em Ponte de Lima consegue levar com tanto fumo desde ontem.


Está terrível, tudo escuro, faulas  a cair contantemente, cheiro a queimado por todo o lado. Moro no centro de Ponte de Lima, aqui as serras á volta vês todas a arder.


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Andam a dizer que um prédio ja ardeu em valongo

Sent from mTalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

Atenção, ao incêndio em Almodôvar, Santa Cruz, já em plena Serra do Caldeirão. Fica, só a 19 kms a Oeste/Noroeste de Martinlongo e a 15 kms do Ameixial. 

Este incêndio, já conta com 90 operacionais e 31 veículos e já foi accionado o grupo de reforço de Lisboa.


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 21:32)

Stinger disse:


> Andam a dizer que um prédio ja ardeu em valongo
> 
> Sent from mTalk



parece que foram os balneários do estádio de valongo que arderam!

ÚLTIMA HORA
*Foi decretado o estado de emergência municipal no concelho de Arcos de Valdevez, onde moradores de Vilar de Suente foram retirados devido à proximidade do fogo. *


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2016 às 21:34)




----------



## Msilva (8 Ago 2016 às 21:42)

cstools.net disse:


> Está agora a falar na SIC Noticias mas foi preciso alguém avisar lá.
> Mas dos Arcos de Valdevez... é agora que as TV's vão para lá mostrar o Inferno.
> 
> Arcos de Valdevez é a primeira localidade em Portugal a pedir o Estado de Emergência sem nenhumas TV's lá para a reportagem, inédito.


A República do futebolistão começa na praça das portagens da A1 em Alverca e termina nas duas pontes.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 21:53)

Acabaram de passar numa rua vizinha da minha 3 auto tanques dos Sapadores do Porto em marcha de emergência.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

Valongo continente

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Incendio incontrolável em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (8 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

7 ocorrências significativas nos distritos de Aveiro, Viseu e Guarda.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

Valongo:


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 22:34)

Na ic29 auto tanques dos sapadores do porto

Na vci uma coluna de veículos de camarate lisboa 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 22:37)

o cenário é bastante mau nesta altura mas mantenho o optimismo meteorológico. Em 48hr tudo isto está terminado.


----------



## Stinger (8 Ago 2016 às 22:38)

Em são pedro da cova tem uma grande linha de fogo e mais 2 focos de fogo mais espaçados

Sent from mTalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2016 às 22:53)

*Reunião urgente para avaliar aplicação de Plano de Emergência em Viana do Castelo*

 A Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil (CDPC) de Viana do Castelo vai reunir esta noite de urgência, para avaliar aplicação do Plano de Emergência face aos incêndios que afetam o concelho, disse à Lusa o seu presidente.  http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 23:33)

E o Parque Nacional da Peneda - Gerês a arder na zona do Soajo...

Por aqui, o ambiente é doentio.  Chuva de cinzas, cheiro a queimado intensissimo, até custa respirar... 

E o vento rodou para Leste,  mau para o combate aos incêndios...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

O que mais me surpreende é o incêndio de Arouca. Manteve-se com 7 frentes ativas o dia todo! É frustante e triste...


----------



## rozzo (8 Ago 2016 às 23:42)

cstools.net disse:


> E é verdade não há meios suficientes para estes gigantescos incêndios que os médias ignoram.
> 
> São muito poucos homens para um incêndio que dura à 3 dias e que já tem mais de 3 frentes activas ao contrário do que diz na PROCIV de 2 frentes, fora os outros muitos fogos espalhados pelos 4 concelhos.
> 
> ...


Mas qual é a obsessão com os media e incêndios do norte, centro ou sul? 
Não dá para entender bater tanto nessa tecla...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

os incêndios de Messines e Almodôvar evoluem favoravelmente. Vamos ver se durante a noite acaba tudo. 

em 2012 chegaram a estar 900 bombeiros em Tavira e não serviu de grande coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 23:48)

No outro dia em conversa, falaram me que este ano é propositado o não seguimento dos incêndios a toda a hora por parte do media.
 Teorias? Não sei, mas até me parece uma excelente ideia...pois o que os incendiários mais querem é ver imagens dos fogos que eles provocaram, sentados no sofá...


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2016 às 23:51)

rozzo disse:


> Mas qual é a obsessão com os media e incêndios do norte, centro ou sul?
> Não dá para entender bater tanto nessa tecla...


Anda cá ver como está isto aqui e verás o porquê


----------



## rozzo (8 Ago 2016 às 23:56)

1337 disse:


> Anda cá ver como está isto aqui e verás o porquê


Não vim aqui ao tópico para picardias. Em alguma parte do meu comentário eu menosprezei a gravidade dos incêndios aí no norte?! Não pois não? Portanto desde aí esse comentário não merece grande resposta.

Estou a referir-me à insistência de como se houvesse uma perseguição política nos media a "esconder" os incêndios no norte. Hoje os noticiários passaram o dia a fazer reportagens dos incêndios a norte, centro, sul, madeira..

Daí ser no mínimo estranha a insistência no assunto.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2016 às 23:59)

de todas as estações do IPMA só Merelim-Braga ainda não respondeu a baixar a temperatura. Nas zonas afetadas já toda a gente já tem menos calor e melhor vento.


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 00:00)

Em Lisboa, basta arder um matagal junto à segunda circular,que é logo notícia de última hora com muito tempo de antena, como ocorreu há uns tempos atrás. 
Ainda ontem, apareceu Coimbra envolta em fumo. Se viessem a Viana, também a viam coberta de fumo ... 

Mas, claro, cá para cima já é próximo da Galiza, ainda para mais com tantas afinidades... 

Mas pronto, já se sabe que temos de viver com isso...


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 00:02)

Já 230 bombeiros em Vila Nova De Cerveira


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que mais me surpreende é o incêndio de Arouca. Manteve-se com 7 frentes ativas o dia todo! É frustante e triste...



não sei até que ponto aqueles dados ainda continuam corretos
eu acho que os incêndios são tantos ao longo do dia que eles nem atualizam tudo...
O de Barcelos também diz uma frente desde o inicio da tarde mais ou menos e ainda ao fim da tarde o comandante no terreno disse que estavam 3 frentes ativas


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 00:08)

james disse:


> Em Lisboa, basta arder um matagal junto à segunda circular,que é logo notícia de última hora com muito tempo de antena, como ocorreu há uns tempos atrás.
> Ainda ontem, apareceu Coimbra envolta em fumo. Se viessem a Viana, também a viam coberta de fumo ...
> 
> Mas, claro, cá para cima já é próximo da Galiza, ainda para mais com tantas afinidades...
> ...


Outra vez com estas conversas? Isto acontece em todo o lado. É as guerras na Síria, que a mídia não quer saber, e os atentados em França, que a mídia decide acompanhar de minuto a minuto. O mesmo se passa com os incêndios, não há nada a fazer...


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 00:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Reunião urgente para avaliar aplicação de Plano de Emergência em Viana do Castelo*
> 
> A Comissão Distrital de Proteção Civil (CDPC) de Viana do Castelo vai reunir esta noite de urgência, para avaliar aplicação do Plano de Emergência face aos incêndios que afetam o concelho, disse à Lusa o seu presidente.  http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web



Última hora
Plano de Emergência Distrital de Viana do Castelo ativado


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 00:10)

huguh disse:


> não sei até que ponto aqueles dados ainda continuam corretos
> eu acho que os incêndios são tantos ao longo do dia que eles nem atualizam tudo...
> O de Barcelos também diz uma frente desde o inicio da tarde mais ou menos e ainda ao fim da tarde o comandante no terreno disse que estavam 3 frentes ativas


Pois...não sei, mas é triste. Vi algures que a serra da Freita está completamente irreconhecível...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 00:13)

Uma vítima mortal no incêndio em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 00:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Uma vítima mortal no incêndio em valongo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



a vítima mortal foi uma idosa que já estava muito doente, não está diretamente relacionada com o incêndio
mas a comunicação social logo que digam que morreu alguém, siga para título de ultima hora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

huguh disse:


> a vítima mortal foi uma idosa que já estava muito doente, não está diretamente relacionada com o incêndio
> mas a comunicação social logo que digam que morreu alguém, siga para título de ultima hora


Pois até fui surpreendido com a notícia mas ja deu em várias estações televisivas.... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 00:22)

a ver se a linhas elétricas aguentam e se não começam a aparecer apagões. Também está muito pessoal na rua a repôr cabos.


----------



## Stinger (9 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pois até fui surpreendido com a notícia mas ja deu em várias estações televisivas....
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Como está isso em valongo ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 01:00)

Mais calmo mas ainda arde e uma área considerável 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 01:09)

No ANPC já não consigo ver as ocorrências de ontem...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Ago 2016 às 01:11)

Entretanto Serra de pias continua a arder....Valongo com 2 fogos e porta da cidade...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (9 Ago 2016 às 01:44)

Vamos la ver se não há o vento matinal se não arde ate sta justa. Amanha vai se ver tudo preto enfim

Sent from mTalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 02:10)

Fumo a cobrir grande parte da região Norte/Centro, imagino que em algumas zonas o ar seja irrespirável. Grande parte do território ainda acima dos 20ºC, provavelmente devido ao efeito de estufa


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (9 Ago 2016 às 07:28)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s651dco8ym4szi5/2016-08-09 07.21.21.jpg?dl=0


Não estou a conseguir por como imagem e estou sem tempo para ver porquê. Deixo aqui um link com o nascer do sol hoje, olhando para os lados entre Águeda e Mealhada!! Impressionante a nuvem de fumo, nem o sol deixa ver quase!!


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 07:52)

incêndios no algarve resolvidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:13)

No sat 24 é possível ver Portugal inteiro coberto em fumo, impressionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:17)

Situação terrível na zona do Funchal. No canal 1 agora a mostrar casas a arder perto do centro da cidade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:32)

*"Situação ficou difícil” na Madeira. 200 pessoas retiradas de casa e de hospital*
09 ago, 2016 - 07:24

O vento está a levar o fogo para o Funchal, que está coberto de fumo. Durante a madrugada, terão sido destruídas seis casas.



Funchal está coberto de fumo. Foto: João Homem Gouveia/Lusa
Agravou-se, durante o início da manhã, o incêndio que eclodiu na segunda-feira na Madeira. “O vento alterou-se. Tínhamos duas zonas controladas e a situação ficou difícil”, refere a secretária regional da Inclusão e Assuntos Sociais, Rubina Leal.

“O fogo ultrapassou as nossas capacidades e a situação climatérica não ajuda”, uma vez que mantém o vento, as temperaturas elevadas e o tempo seco, acrescenta a governante, também responsável pela Protecção Civil na Madeira.

Durante a madrugada, foi necessário retirar 200 pessoas de casa e evacuar um hospital – o Hospital dos Marmeleiros, na freguesia do Monte.

Rubina Leal explica que a decisão de transferir os doentes para “outras unidades de saúde” se deveu ao facto de se tratar de pessoa com mais fragilidade respiratória.

O Funchal está coberto de fumo e o fogo aproxima-se da cidade, devido à mudança na direcção do vento

Quanto a casas destruídas pelo fogo, as últimas indicações são de seis, mas a secretária regional ainda não confirmou qualquer número, “porque os meios estão no terreno e estamos empenhados em apoiar a população desalojada e controlar o fogo”. Confirma, contudo, vários danos materiais.

Rubina Leal adianta que estão no terreno todos os meios e oito corporações de bombeiros.

Madeira sob aviso laranja

O arquipélago da Madeira está sob aviso laranja, enquanto oito distritos de Portugal continental estão sob aviso amarelo, devido ao tempo quente.

O aviso na Madeira vigora até às 19h00. O laranja é o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro, emitido no caso de situação meteorológica de risco moderado e elevado.

O IPMA emitiu ainda um aviso amarelo de vento forte, com rajadas da ordem dos 75 quilómetros por hora, nos extremos oeste e leste da Madeira.

Sob aviso amarelo estão também os distritos de Braga, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Évora, Beja, Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém, devido ao tempo quente, até às 22h00. Determina "risco para determinadas actividades".

O IPMA prevê para a Madeira, esta terça-feira, tempo quente com períodos de céu muito nublado, em especial por nuvens médias e altas, vento moderado a forte de nordeste com rajadas até 75 quilómetros por hora soprando forte a muito forte com rajadas até 95 quilómetros por hora nas zonas montanhosas e pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

As temperaturas deverão oscilar entre os 28 e os 35 graus no Funchal.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/60942/sit...etiradas_de_casa_e_de_hospital?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 08:56)

*Fogo em Silves "dominado" após obrigar 49 pessoas a abandonar casas*

 O incêndio que deflagrou na segunda-feira na região algarvia de Silves encontra-se "dominado", segundo o comandante operacional de socorro Richard Marques, mas obrigou à evacuação preventiva de casas sob ameaça das chamas, num total de 49 pessoas. http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 09:27)

17 meios aéreos a operar neste momento... as condições são boas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia, Lisboa está sob uma densa massa de fumo parece proveniente de Sintra.. Qual é o incêndio que está a provocar isto?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 10:10)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Bom dia, Lisboa está sob uma densa massa de fumo parece proveniente de Sintra.. Qual é o incêndio que está a provocar isto?


Portugal inteiro está sob fumo, vem tudo do norte.

Para quem tem problemas respiratórios é muito mau, até eu já não paro de tossir com tanto fumo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2016 às 10:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Portugal inteiro está sob fumo, vem tudo do norte.
> 
> Para quem tem problemas respiratórios é muito mau, até eu já não paro de tossir com tanto fumo.



A sério? Pensei que andasse algo na zona de Sintra, nunca pensei já chegar a este ponto.. A coisa está dificil..


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 10:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A sério? Pensei que andasse algo na zona de Sintra, nunca pensei já chegar a este ponto.. A coisa está dificil..


Sinceramente não me lembro de ver Portugal assim, nem em 2003 e 2005.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2016 às 10:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente não me lembro de ver Portugal assim, nem em 2003 e 2005.



Engraçado que foi preciso eles dizerem na televisão á uma semana +/- que Portugal tinha mais incêndios mas muito menos área ardida para isto começar assim.. Juntamente com os meses sem uma pinga de água caída do céu, tudo seco e as previsões que mal metem chuva pelo menos a 2 semanas e dificilmente isto vai acalmar.. É esperar mas prevejo um futuro muito triste para o norte do país.. Não era altura de accionar o estado de calamidade visto Portugal não ter meios próprios para combater isto e começarem pelo menos a chegar aviões de Espanha e França como aconteceu nesses anos de maior crise?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 10:29)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A sério? Pensei que andasse algo na zona de Sintra, nunca pensei já chegar a este ponto.. A coisa está dificil..



Sim anda, incêndio na zona da Penha Longa / Beloura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Engraçado que foi preciso eles dizerem na televisão á uma semana +/- que Portugal tinha mais incêndios mas muito menos área ardida para isto começar assim.. Juntamente com os meses sem uma pinga de água caída do céu, tudo seco e as previsões que mal metem chuva pelo menos a 2 semanas e dificilmente isto vai acalmar.. É esperar mas prevejo um futuro muito triste para o norte do país.. Não era altura de accionar o estado de calamidade visto Portugal não ter meios próprios para combater isto e começarem pelo menos a chegar aviões de Espanha e França como aconteceu nesses anos de maior crise?



Também achei algo irónico terem dito isso há semanas, agora a área ardida deve ter duplicado...  Quanto ao estado de calamidade, não sei se chegamos a esse extremo, esperemos que tudo acalme amanhã, visto ser o dia mais fresco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 11:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente não me lembro de ver Portugal assim, nem em 2003 e 2005.



@guisilva5000 possivelmente nesses anos houvesse mais vento ou doutro quadrante, pois quer em 2003, quer em 2005 recordo-me de vastas áreas do país com fumo, dada a quantidade de hectares ardidos naquele então (425.839 ha em 2003 e 339.089 ha em 2005)... Inclusive a situação da A1 cortada por causa dos incêndios também a vivi em 2005, pois devo ter sido dos últimos a passar pela Mealhada antes do corte da autoestrada (naquele então até ao Pombal), com carros a arder na beira da estrada e sem poder parar para ver se alguém estava em risco de vida, para não pôr a minha e de quem viajava comigo em perigo... 
Não digo com isto que a situação actual não seja preocupante, pois é verdadeiramente triste constatar que neste país não se aprende com os erros do passado e só depois dos prejuízos é que fazemos as contas... Enquanto não haja decisões e decisores competentes não saímos da cepa torta... 
Este ano com o cúmulo de estar tudo de férias e nem sequer surgirem a tentar acalmar as pessoas, dando uma direcção a seguir e, a curto prazo, apresentar soluções coerentes para este problema que é de todos. Creio que todos os participantes neste fórum entende que, quando aumentam as temperaturas (situação mais do que comum nos nossos dias), Portugal arde de Norte a Sul! Só não vê quem não quer...


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 11:03)

A densidade deste fumo aqui na AML não pode ser só do que vem do Norte tinha de haver mais qualquer coisa aqui perto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @guisilva5000 possivelmente nesses anos houvesse mais vento ou doutro quadrante, pois quer em 2003, quer em 2005 recordo-me de vastas áreas do país com fumo, dada a quantidade de hectares ardidos naquele então (425.839 ha em 2003 e 339.089 ha em 2005)... Inclusive a situação da A1 cortada por causa dos incêndios também a vivi em 2005, pois devo ter sido dos últimos a passar pela Mealhada antes do corte da autoestrada (naquele então até ao Pombal), com carros a arder na beira da estrada e sem poder parar para ver se alguém estava em risco de vida, para não pôr a minha e de quem viajava comigo em perigo...
> Não digo com isto que a situação actual não seja preocupante, pois é verdadeiramente triste constatar que neste país não se aprende com os erros do passado e só depois dos prejuízos é que fazemos as contas... Enquanto não haja decisões e decisores competentes não saímos da cepa torta...
> Este ano com o cúmulo de estar tudo de férias e nem sequer surgirem a tentar acalmar as pessoas, dando uma direcção a seguir e, a curto prazo, apresentar soluções coerentes para este problema que é de todos. Creio que todos os participantes neste fórum entende que, quando aumentam as temperaturas (situação mais do que comum nos nossos dias), Portugal arde de Norte a Sul! Só não vê quem não quer...



Sem dúvida que a nortada ajudou a puxar o fumo todo. Infelizmente 99℅ dos incêndios são fogo posto, tristeza dos deficientes mentais. 


criz0r disse:


> A densidade deste fumo aqui na AML não pode ser só do que vem do Norte tinha de haver mais qualquer coisa aqui perto.


Claro, mas grande parte também é trazido do norte.


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 11:35)

Por aqui, cai uma chuva de cinzas desde ontem. Não se pode ter janelas abertas. 
O céu está totalmente coberto por uma cortina de fumo. E aliado à temperatura já próxima dos 30 graus e a HR elevada, o ambiente é sufocante.


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 11:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Engraçado que foi preciso eles dizerem na televisão á uma semana +/- que Portugal tinha mais incêndios mas muito menos área ardida para isto começar assim.. Juntamente com os meses sem uma pinga de água caída do céu, tudo seco e as previsões que mal metem chuva pelo menos a 2 semanas e dificilmente isto vai acalmar.. É esperar mas prevejo um futuro muito triste para o norte do país.. Não era altura de accionar o estado de calamidade visto Portugal não ter meios próprios para combater isto e começarem pelo menos a chegar aviões de Espanha e França como aconteceu nesses anos de maior crise?



O Governo português não accionou o  pedido de ajuda à Comissão Europeia,  onde cada Estado - Membro tem direito a accionar nestas situações, por razões puramente economicistas ( já que tem que pagar a deslocação desses meios) . 
Mas é óbvio que devia ter pedido.


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 11:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida que a nortada ajudou a puxar o fumo todo. Infelizmente 99℅ dos incêndios são fogo posto, tristeza dos deficientes mentais.




Duas notas porque o teu post é bem intencionado mas corre sérios riscos de ser mal interpretado (algo que acho que não vais querer) 

1) Não são 99% dos fogos (nenhuma estatística o afirma). Quanto muito podes dizer que mais de 90% dos fogos terá origem humana e daí de acordo. Mesmo desses a grande fatia é o fogo por negligência. O fogo posto é uma percentagem muitíssimo menor. O que se passa é que basta 1 incendiário para provocar um (ou mais fogos de grande dimensão.

2) Cuidado no uso da expressão "deficiente mental". Primeiro porque grande parte dos incendiários é consciente do que faz. 2º porque a deficiência mental é uma doença séria e em 3º lugar e ainda mais grave é que já houve casos de incendiários que padecem desse mal e infelizmente provocaram fogos por manifestação dessa condição.


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 11:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente não me lembro de ver Portugal assim, nem em 2003 e 2005.



Em 2003 foi pior. Nessa altura, havia condições favoráveis à propagacao de incêndios em todo o país. Havia incêndios gigantescos em todo o  país do Minho ao Algarve em simultâneo. 
E, para ajudar à festa, verificaram - se trovoadas secas que também provocaram muitos incêndios.  E a lestada soprou forte quase sempre por todo o lado.
2003 foi um  Verão terrível, com condições meteorológicas ímpares e muito disseminadas por todo o país. Dificilmente condições tão agrestes se poderão voltar a juntar em quase todo o país em simultâneo, espero eu.

E, já agora,  quem seja mais velho, deve lembrar - se de Agosto de 1995, um dos piores de sempre também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:54)

vitamos disse:


> Duas notas porque o teu post é bem intencionado mas corre sérios riscos de ser mal interpretado (algo que acho que não vais querer)
> 
> 1) Não são 99% dos fogos (nenhuma estatística o afirma). Quanto muito podes dizer que mais de 90% dos fogos terá origem humana e daí de acordo. Mesmo desses a grande fatia é o fogo por negligência. O fogo posto é uma percentagem muitíssimo menor. O que se passa é que basta 1 incendiário para provocar um (ou mais fogos de grande dimensão.
> 
> 2) Cuidado no uso da expressão "deficiente mental". Primeiro porque grande parte dos incendiários é consciente do que faz. 2º porque a deficiência mental é uma doença séria e em 3º lugar e ainda mais grave é que já houve casos de incendiários que padecem desse mal e infelizmente provocaram fogos por manifestação dessa condição.


Claro, peço desculpa pelas palavras mas foi no calor do momento.


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2016 às 11:56)

Alguém sabe ao certo quantos meios aéreos temos disponíveis para combate a incêndios?
Nunca mais soube nada da situação dos heli. kamov que estavam no " estaleiro" por falta de manutenção.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 11:56)

um dia diferente... as estações têm já cortes nas temperaturas, há calor mas não tanto. Humidade a descer, vento dominante de nordeste
Apesar da poluição do fumo, as condições para os meios aéreos operarem são boas.


----------



## nunessimoes (9 Ago 2016 às 12:45)

cstools.net disse:


>


Isto é hoje?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

*Troço da principal via de circulação da Madeira encerrado por razões de segurança*

 O Governo Regional da Madeira informou hoje que o troço da via rápida, a principal artéria da ilha, entre a zona de São Martinho e Pestana Júnior está encerrado por razões de segurança, devido aos incêndios no Funchal.






Segundo uma nota divulgada pela secretaria regional dos Assuntos Parlamentares e Europeus, a situação está relacionada com o facto de as chamas terem atingido "algumas construções e habitações de um talude sobranceiro ao nó dos Viveiros".

A mesma informação refere que, "após o término do trabalho dos bombeiros, os técnicos que se deslocaram para o terreno verificaram a existência de problemas profundos nas coberturas das construções e numa das paredes das moradias", uma situação que vem inviabilizar a circulação na via.

Também menciona que esta é "uma zona que já anteriormente causou problemas de queda de materiais na via, tendo originado o fecho daquela secção da via rápida, noutras ocasiões".

No terreno estão técnicos da direção regional das Estradas, apoiado por elementos da Câmara do Funchal e da concessionária, a Via Litoral.

O executivo insular prevê que, "se não persistiram questões de instabilidade e após a remoção das coberturas", a via rápida seja reaberta ao final do dia de hoje.

Além deste troço, segundo o governo madeirense, estão igualmente encerradas as estradas regionais 103 (entre o Monte e Poiso), a 109 (entre as rotundas dos Viveiros e da Fundoa) e a 209 (entre os Canhas e o Pául da Serra).

Por seu turno, a secretaria regional do Ambiente e Recursos Naturais divulgou que o Jardim Botânico do Funchal está fechado.

Também a estrada florestal das serras de Santo António, entre a Eira do Serrado e o Pico do Areeiro, pelas mesmas razões de segurança, foi encerrada à circulação automóvel.

A Universidade da Madeira decidiu encerrar hoje o seu edifício da Penteada, "atendendo à qualidade do ar", uma situação "decorrente dos fogos em desenvolvimento" no concelho e na zona da academia insular.

AMB // MLM

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...-da-madeira-encerrado-por-razoes-de-seguranca


----------



## dASk (9 Ago 2016 às 12:57)

dahon disse:


> Alguém sabe ao certo quantos meios aéreos temos disponíveis para combate a incêndios?
> Nunca mais soube nada da situação dos heli. kamov que estavam no " estaleiro" por falta de manutenção.


Penso que vi ha pouco tempo a informação que tinhamos 49 meios aéreos disponiveis nesta fase! Entretanto um aparte, o fumo dos incêndios  no norte já  chegou também aqui onde estou de férias  em Tavira.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 13:05)

continua muito grave a situação no funchal.
mais casas a arder agora em direto na tvi, vento intenso


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

*Fogo incontrolável consumiu várias casas e um autocarro no Funchal*

Uma viatura da empresa de transportes públicos Horários do Funchal, sediada na zona dos Viveiros, incendiou-se manhã na sequência dos fogos que lavram no concelho, disse o presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Paulo Cafôfo.

O município decidiu retirar todas as viaturas do parque que a autarquia tem naquela zona da cidade, devido ao risco de incêndio e à presença de um depósito de combustível nas proximidades.

Paulo Cafôfo adiantou que está a ser equacionada a possibilidade de serem retiradas as pessoas que estão no Lar de Santa Isabel da Santa Casa da Misericórdia "por precaução", à semelhança do que aconteceu com o Hospital dos Marmeleiros, no Monte, de onde foram transferidos os 50 doentes lá internados.

ATIVADO PLANO MUNICIPAL DE EMERGÊNCIA DO FUNCHAL


O fogo também chegou ao lado sul do Parque Ecológico do Funchal e à zona do Terreiro da Luta, na zona do Monte. É nesta zona que se concentram muitos meios, numa luta titânica para manter vivo o chamado "pulmão verde" do Funchal.

O presidente do executivo madeirense informou que existem quatro frentes de fogo ativa na Madeira, nas zonas do Funchal, Ponta do Sol e Campanário.

No concelho existem vários focos de incêndios em diversos locais, nomeadamente Alegria, São Roque, Fundoa, Monte, Lombinho, Romeiras e Viveiros, envolvendo no combate oito corporações de bombeiros.

Mais de 200 pessoas já foram retiradas das suas habitações e do Hospital dos Marmeleiros, tendo sido deslocadas para o Regimento de Guarnição n.º3, mas o executivo insular ainda não conseguiu contabilizar as casas que arderam.



Segundo informação da autarquia, nove estradas do Funchal encontram-se encerradas: a Via Rápida, entre o Nó de Sto. António e o da Pestana Júnior, a da Corujeira, a Regional 103 (no cruzamento com a Estrada da Corujeira, o caminho dos Saltos e as ruas João Abel de Freitas, do Comandante Camacho de Freitas, da Fundoa, da Bugiaria e a travessa da Terça.

A PJ anunciou na segunda-feira ter detido o presumível autor de fogo posto no Funchal, que será hoje ouvido pelas autoridades judiciárias.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/fun...dos-devido-a-incendio-no-funchal-5328973.html


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2016 às 13:19)

Ontem passei o dia em Aveiro e o cenário era dantesco. Pouco antes do nó da A1 com a A25 estava tudo queimado de ambos os lados da A1 ao longo de umas boas centenas de metros. O fumo dos incêndios de Águeda acabou por cobrir também Aveiro mais para o final da tarde. À noite, de regresso ao Porto, largas partes da A1 encontravam-se imersas em fumo denso, o cheiro a queimado intenso, mesmo com as janelas fechadas, e "choviam" cinzas. Surreal.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 13:27)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/sites/default/files//MM_563212.mp4

Autocarro da empresa Horários do Funchal em chamas


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

> * Opinião *
> *Queremos ver Portugal a arder*
> 
> João Miguel Tavares 09/08/2016 - 00:05
> ...


----------



## cova beira (9 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

aqui no continente resolvia-se os incendios de uma forma muito simples acabava-se com as monoculturas de eucaliptos e pinheiro era muito mais simples do que andar todos os anos a gastar milhares de euros em combate, num país quente e seco no verão como o nosso a natureza encarregou-se de dar ao nosso país arvores extremamente resistentes ao fogo como o sobreiro e azinheira mas as autoridades responsáveis pela natureza e organização florestal são muito incompetentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

Pelas notícias, quase todos os incêndios queixam-se de faltas de meios e do cansaço dos bombeiros. Sendo assim, muitas localidades decretam o estado de emergência. Com isso vêm apoios de Espanha ou estou errado?


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 13:33)

a CMTV ontem fez um especial toda tarde a dar os incêndios e com perguntas ridículas como de resto já é normal neles
houve uma altura que os próprios deixaram os carros perto das chamas e tiveram de  ir la a correr retirá-los
Diz o repórter " aqueles carros ali não estão muito bem" e depois dá ordem a quem estava com a cãmara para filmar para o lado para não verem que os carros eram deles. Assim que os carros sairam, filmou o local onde eles estavam.
Tristes


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 13:36)

huguh disse:


> a CMTV ontem fez um especial toda tarde a dar os incêndios e com perguntas ridículas como de resto já é normal neles
> houve uma altura que os próprios deixaram os carros perto das chamas e tiveram de  ir la a correr retirá-los
> Diz o repórter " aqueles carros ali não estão muito bem" e depois dá ordem a quem estava com a cãmara para filmar para o lado para não verem que os carros eram deles. Assim que os carros sairam, filmou o local onde eles estavam.
> Tristes


No Sábado tiveram que interromper um direto porque o repórter se enfiou numa frente ficando imediatamente sem voz devido ao fumo que estava ser empurrado. Filmaram bombeiros a ser assistidos, entraram por zonas perigosas, dificulturam claramente o trabalho de meios no terreno. O pior do CM viu-se nestes incêndios.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:37)

Já vamos em 37 minutos de Jornal, continuam todos nos incêndios...


----------



## Stinger (9 Ago 2016 às 13:49)

Vim agora da serra de pias e está tudo queimado até lá em cima , mas ainda bem que nao passou para os montes atras .

Foi triste ver de x em x metros um camiao de varias corporaçoes com os homens deitados no chao a descansarem , corporaçoes de valpaços , sapadores do porto , gaia e afins ....

Muita gente a entregar agua e comida na corporaçao de sao pedro da cova incluive eu que lhes forneci aguas para eles


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 13:58)

nuvens médias e altas... no noroeste. 
nebulosidade a crescer no interior.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 14:01)

*Portugal pede ajuda a Espanha para combater fogos em Viana do Castelo*






As equipas portuguesas que combatem os incêndios florestais em Viana do Castelo puderam contar com a colaboração de elementos espanhóis, nomeadamente de um avião Canadair.

*O Governo português acionou hoje novamente o protocolo com Espanha e aguarda a ajuda de um avião pesado Canadair para combater os incêndios florestais no distrito de Viana do Castelo, disse à Lusa fonte do Ministério da Administração Interna.*
Os incêndios que lavram em Vila Nova de Cerveira, Vilar de Murteda e Cabana Maior, no distrito de Viana do Castelo, são das ocorrências mais relevantes e que mais preocupações estão a dar aos vários elementos da proteção civil.

Já na segunda-feira as equipas portuguesas que combatem os incêndios florestais em Viana do Castelo puderam contar com a colaboração de elementos espanhóis, nomeadamente de um avião Canadair.

Entretanto, a mesma fonte indicou que "perante a atual situação operacional não se equaciona acionar o mecanismo europeu de proteção civil" da União Europeia.

 Fonte


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

Peço desculpa por colocar isto aqui, mas Portugal é isto:


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

> Para o ano, já se sabe, há mais. Ora, o que eu gostaria de ver era menos a senhora Maria e o senhor Manel, e mais um bom debate televisivo com todos os ministros do Ambiente e ministros da Administração Interna (António Costa incluído) que ocuparam os cargos entre 2000 e 2013, para nos explicarem devagarinho porque é que falhamos há tantos anos em matéria de incêndios e porque é que tudo indica que vamos continuar a falhar. *Os estudos não enganam. Isto não é azar geográfico nem altas temperaturas.* É mesmo uma profunda incompetência política, muito mais árdua de combater do que o pior dos fogos.



A situação tem tudo que ver com as temperaturas anormais numa zona que provavelmente nunca as teve. 
Talvez tenha sido a primeira incursão de ar tropical seco na floresta de tipo atlântico do noroeste.
Lidámos com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e humidades de 5%-10%.
Vamos aguardar o final deste problema pra tentar perceber o que passou.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 14:11)

43ºC no Porto como os que se verificaram no domingo é absurdo.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Ago 2016 às 14:40)

cova beira disse:


> aqui no continente resolvia-se os incendios de uma forma muito simples acabava-se com as monoculturas de eucaliptos e pinheiro era muito mais simples do que andar todos os anos a gastar milhares de euros em combate, num país quente e seco no verão como o nosso a natureza encarregou-se de dar ao nosso país arvores extremamente resistentes ao fogo como o sobreiro e azinheira mas as autoridades responsáveis pela natureza e organização florestal são muito incompetentes.



Caro,

Aí pela Covilhã os sobreiros e azinheiras são feitos de amianto? É que em 2004 (e depois outra vez em 2012) arderam 20 000 hectares seguidos de sobreiral na serra Algarvia. 

A solução há-de ser outra... penso eu.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 14:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Peço desculpa por colocar isto aqui, mas Portugal é isto:



Não tens de pedir desculpa. Quando é essa a realidade que temos neste país, está tudo dito...


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2016 às 14:49)

Aqui no  Porto estará ainda pior..assim como outras zonas do País.. e há mais dias


*Lisboa acorda coberta de cinzas e de fumo.*

Capital do país acordou sob uma intensa nuvem de fumo e há também relatos da queda de fagulhas. Durante esta terça-feira, os ventos de quadrante norte poderão arrastar as nuvens de fumo para o sul do país


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendios/lisboa-coberta-de-cinzas-de-fumo?utm_campaign=ed-tvi&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=post


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 14:59)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui no  Porto estará ainda pior..assim como outras zonas do País.. e há mais dias
> 
> 
> *Lisboa acorda coberta de cinzas e de fumo.*
> ...



aqui na minha zona do sul do Ribatejo, Coruche, também está igual cheiro intenso a fumo tudo esbranquiçado, eu quando me levantei até pensei que houvesse algum incêndio aqui perto, mas afinal não


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2016 às 15:03)

Este timelapse demonstra bem a progressão violenta do fogo nas serras do Funchal.

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/funchal-pontinha/timelapses

O principal problema destes fogos no Funchal (além dos criminosos e da meteorologia) é que o seu combate fica demasiado dividido entre fogo urbano e fogo florestal. As zonas altas do Funchal são densamente povoadas, algumas com casarios muito humildes e feitas de materiais que não aguentam a carga térmica como as construções mais recentes. O fogo progride rapidamente entre os "lombos" da cidade e, sem qualquer tipo de exagero, pode levar 25 ou 30 minutos a um autotanque dos bombeiros passar de um lombo para outro porque só existem vias de ligação a cotas mais baixas.

Nas próximas horas o cansaço apoderar-se-á dos homens que estão no terreno. Ao contrário do continente, não vale a pena ansiar pelos cordões de veículos que chegam de outras zonas do país, ainda para mais quando o próprio continente está com graves problemas.

Nesse aspecto, a coordenação Madeira/Açores/Canárias devia ser já mais evidente e funcional. Uma base comum de meios aéreos, por exemplo, Com pelo menos um meio de combate sedeado em cada uma das regiões, mas que podiam em 1.5 ou 2h estar nas ilhas onde são mais necessários.


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

O Diabo está em Portugal, estas imagens parecem literalmente o inferno.
Para mim um incendiário é um terrorista, um inimigo á Patria ,, mas hoje em dia desculpa-se tudo  e a justiça protege os criminosos. São todos doentes mentais.


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2016 às 15:32)

Topê disse:


> São todos doentes mentais.




Para mim o incendiário criminoso  é ( na maioria dos casos)  alguém perfeitamente lúcido, que sabe o que está a fazer, e às tantas ainda é pago para o efeito por interesses obscuros... ou actua por maldade, vingança, "fascínio" pelo fogo e ver arder  etc... etc.. mas está perfeitamente consciente do seu acto.. estes Incêndios em Portugal mais parecem crime organizado..


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 15:34)

Depois de quase 3 dias, o incêndio de Rossas, Arouca está finalmente dominado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 15:40)

Fumo sobre Portugal, litoral é a zona mais afetada:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

cstools.net disse:


> Bem visível o distrito de Viana do Castelo todo arder. Ontem! Que foi igual ao de ante ontem.
> Por isso é que estava a estranhar a falta de informação por parte dos médias e que mesmo assim houve um administrador deste fórum que exclamou pela "obsessão" por querer médias em Viana do Castelo...
> Mas a resposta está nessa e noutras imagens que já mostrei de satélite também.
> 
> ...


Já foi decretado estado de emergência na região, temos os espanhóis a ajudar e muitos bombeiros a trabalhar sem descansar.
Não são notícias na TV que vão melhorar a situação.


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

Snifa disse:


> Para mim o incendiário criminoso  é ( na maioria dos casos)  alguém perfeitamente lúcido, que sabe o que está a fazer, e às tantas ainda é pago para o efeito por interesses obscuros... ou actua por maldade, vingança, "fascínio" pelo fogo e ver arder  etc... etc.. mas está perfeitamente consciente do seu acto.. estes Incêndios em Portugal mais parecem crime organizado..



Perfeitamente de acordo, o que quis dizer é que o que agora passa para os Media é que é tudo doentes mentais. Sem duvida nos pensamos muita coisa e ouvimos muita coisa. Mas infelizmente hoje estamos num pais onde á certos assuntos que fogem á norma onde a democracia não se aplica e este é um deles. 
O que está a acontecer é extremamente grave, anseio por um Verdadeiro Chefe Estado, 1º ministro, um governo, meios de comunicação verdadeiramente de investigação que vão ao fundo das questões, que limpe tudo isto e defenda os direitos do Povo. Dá dó ver fogo perto de hospitais, pessoas que investiram uma vida de trabalho com enormes sacrifícios e vêm isto. Dias tristes estes.


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2016 às 16:28)

Quando o presidente de Ponte de Lima diz que foi preciso esperar 3 dias de incêndios gigantes por meios aéreos está tudo dito, arderam casas na freguesia da gemeeira e imagine.se, combatido apenas por 10 bombeiros, um incêndio com dimensões incríveis. Não passa de centralismo puro, tenho dito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 16:36)

*Detido suspeito de ter ateado fogo que lavra em Castanheira de Pera*

 A Polícia Judiciária já identificou e deteve 24 pessoas, este ano, pela autoria do crime de incêndio florestal.
 Um homem foi detido hoje pela Polícia Judiciária (PJ) por suspeita de ter ateado, na noite de segunda-feira, o incêndio florestal que está a lavrar no concelho de Castanheira de Pera.

A PJ, através da Diretoria do Centro, em colaboração com a GNR de Castanheira de Pera, "procedeu à detenção de um homem pela presumível prática de um crime de incêndio florestal", ateado na segunda-feira, anunciou aquela polícia numa nota divulgada esta terça-feira.

O suspeito terá lançado o fogo, com recurso a chama directa, pelas 23h55 de segunda-feira.

O incêndio, que se "mantém ativo e ameaça uma extensa área florestal na serra da Lousã", no município de Castanheira de Pera, distrito de Leiria, estava a ser combatido, pelas 11h40, por 111 operacionais, apoiados por 32 meios terrestres e quatro meios aéreos, de acordo com a página da Proteção Civil.

O detido, com 67 anos de idade, casado e reformado, "vai ser presente às autoridades judiciárias competentes para primeiro interrogatório" e "aplicação das medidas de coação tidas por adequadas", refere a mesma nota.

Este ano, a PJ já identificou e deteve 24 pessoas pela autoria do crime de incêndio florestal.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/rr-sapo-p...-ateado-fogo-que-lavra-em-castanheira-de-pera


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2016 às 16:38)

cstools.net disse:


>



Parece-me fogos completamente fora de controlo neste momento pelo Alto Minho... Era bom que a ajuda internacional chegasse rapidamente.


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

1337 disse:


> Quando o presidente de Ponte de Lima diz que foi preciso esperar 3 dias de incêndios gigantes por meios aéreos está tudo dito, arderam casas na freguesia da gemeeira e imagine.se, combatido apenas por 10 bombeiros, um incêndio com dimensões incríveis. Não passa de centralismo puro, tenho dito.


Que centralismo existe então em Gondomar para a CMTV passar lá tantos dias em cima das casas e das pessoas?


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 16:41)

1337 disse:


> Quando o presidente de Ponte de Lima diz que foi preciso esperar 3 dias de incêndios gigantes por meios aéreos está tudo dito, arderam casas na freguesia da gemeeira e imagine.se, combatido apenas por 10 bombeiros, um incêndio com dimensões incríveis. Não passa de centralismo puro, tenho dito.



as burguesias caviares que agem como fossem umas vitimas da sociedade tipo louças, catarinas e companhia aqui não fazem muito barulho. Silêncio muito incomodo este.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

Penso que levar o tópico para questões politicas e afins em nada contribui para o tema. Só um aparte.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

Talvez seja preferível fazer acompanhamento da situação... As análises e interpretações dos factos são por vezes precipitados quando feito em cima dos acontecimentos. *Criticar simplesmente por criticar sem apresentar nenhuma solução credível em nada adianta* para resolver o problema no terreno.

Talvez até ao final da tarde possa ocorrer a preciosa ajuda da natureza e que a instabilidade atmosférica se estenda mais para oeste e traga alguma chuva para as áreas onde ocorram focos de incêndio...


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2016 às 17:08)

vitamos disse:


> Que centralismo existe então em Gondomar para a CMTV passar lá tantos dias em cima das casas e das pessoas?


Não falei de centralismo de apenas existir Lisboa, não sou desses também. Centralismo não é só por causa de Lisboa ou região centro.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 17:12)

situações complicadas em ponte de sor, caldas da rainha e castanheira de pêra
está a ser equacionada a evacuação da Praia fluvial das Rocas em castanheira de Pêra já que uma frente vai em direção à vila


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 17:13)

criz0r disse:


> Penso que levar o tópico para questões politicas e afins em nada contribui para o tema. Só um aparte.



Esta é uma questão politica e as analises podem ser feitas nesse âmbito, que envolve muita coisa, muitos feudos, muitos interesses, muita coisa. Mas lá á assuntos em Portugal que o melhor e estar-se calado.


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 17:14)

1337 disse:


> Não falei de centralismo de apenas existir Lisboa, não sou desses também. Centralismo não é só por causa de Lisboa ou região centro.



Foste falar a palavra proibida...


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 17:18)

A sensação que se tem é que nisto tudo existem as presas, os desgraçados dos bombeiros  que trabalham horas e horas seguidas que põem a sua vida em risco, as populações de pessoas serias que trabalharam muito para ter o seu palmo de terra, e depois temos os abutres,que causam isto tudo, e fica-se com a sensação que ganham muito com isto tudo. Mas lá está como não se pode tocar em certos pontos, centralismos, meios, governos o que nos resta é calarmos como os italianos se calam perante a mafia é igual.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

Caros, encher o tópico de seguimento de *incêndios* com discussões políticas só vai poluir o tópico com posts desnecessários que nada têm a ver com o seguimento dos incêndios em si, que é para isso que o tópico serve. Se quiserem discutir assuntos de cariz político - centralismos, Portugal "isto e aquilo", usem o tópico do Estado do País ou então deixem essas opiniões para vocês, ou falem entre vocês noutro lado. Não vale a pena estar a bater na mesma tecla num tópico que não é dedicado a discutir nem a quantidade de cobertura dos media nos incêndios, nem supostas "censuras" da ANPC, entre outros assuntos já aqui discutidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 17:31)

huguh disse:


> situações complicadas em ponte de sor, caldas da rainha e castanheira de pêra
> está a ser equacionada a evacuação da Praia fluvial das Rocas em castanheira de Pêra já que uma frente vai em direção à vila


Peço desculpa, mas o das Caldas da Rainha é onde? Obrigado.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas o das Caldas da Rainha é onde? Obrigado.



Pego, Freguesia de Alvorninha


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 17:51)

Recentemente a equipa do beachcam.pt instalou uma camera nesssa praia fluvial em Castanheira de Pêra.
Não se vê practicamente ninguem.

http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-das-rocas/


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 18:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recentemente a equipa do beachcam.pt instalou uma camera nesssa praia fluvial em Castanheira de Pêra.
> Não se vê practicamente ninguem.
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-das-rocas/


Wow está mesmo um deserto. Ainda fui lá a semana passada, tinham de arder com aquilo  Castanheira de Pêra tem uma área gigante de pinheiros.


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 18:09)

cstools.net disse:


> Bem visível o distrito de Viana do Castelo todo arder. Ontem! Que foi igual ao de ante ontem.
> Por isso é que estava a estranhar a falta de informação por parte dos médias e que mesmo assim houve um administrador deste fórum que exclamou pela "obsessão" por querer médias em Viana do Castelo...
> Mas a resposta está nessa e noutras imagens que já mostrei de satélite também.
> 
> ...




O cenário na Serra d' Arga é dantesco, com várias frentes ativas...


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 18:11)

1337 disse:


> Quando o presidente de Ponte de Lima diz que foi preciso esperar 3 dias de incêndios gigantes por meios aéreos está tudo dito, arderam casas na freguesia da gemeeira e imagine.se, combatido apenas por 10 bombeiros, um incêndio com dimensões incríveis. Não passa de centralismo puro, tenho dito.



É uma vergonha , o Norte fica sempre para trás.

P.S.  Corrijo , o Minho e Trás - Os -Montes ficam sempre para trás.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 18:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Recentemente a equipa do beachcam.pt instalou uma camera nesssa praia fluvial em Castanheira de Pêra.
> Não se vê practicamente ninguem.
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-das-rocas/



Sim, já foi evacuada pouco depois das 17h


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2016 às 18:19)

Leiam atentamente as regras na 1ª mensagem deste tópico.
Deixou-se correr a situação dada a excepcionalidade destes dias e é compreensível alguns excessos e fechar-se os olhos a isso, mas a partir de agora o que não respeitar as regras é apagado, e quem reincidir na violação das regras é banido do tópico.


----------



## criz0r (9 Ago 2016 às 18:33)

Alguém residente em Ponte de Sôr que saiba o que se está a passar com o incêndio a ocorrer na zona? Segundo a Prociv é uma das ocorrências importantes neste momento.


----------



## Hawk (9 Ago 2016 às 18:38)

A situação no Funchal descontrolou ainda mais e neste momento estão a proceder à evacuação da população do Sítio das Babosas e Curral dos Romeiros. A nuvem densa adensou-se muito na última meia-hora e o fogo aparenta estar descontrolado, prestes a subir para a zona da Choupana. Com mais de 24h de combate ininterrupto da maioria das corporações da Madeira, julgo que estará para breve o pedido de apoio de forças vindas do continente.

http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira/funchal-pontinha


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

Deu agora na televisão, a situação na Madeira voltou a complicar-se e já há novamente casas a serem consumidas pelo fogo..


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 19:01)

Incêndio de Castanheira de Pêra já está na lista da PROCIV também


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

criz0r disse:


> Alguém residente em Ponte de Sôr que saiba o que se está a passar com o incêndio a ocorrer na zona? Segundo a Prociv é uma das ocorrências importantes neste momento.


Só sei que há ainda mais fumo por aqui, vindo dessa direção. Parece estar meio complicado, o fogo. Não é perto da localidade, no entanto, é em mato. O vento moderado com rajadas não deve estar a ajudar nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2016 às 19:45)

Animação das imagens de satélite do dia de ontem:


----------



## james (9 Ago 2016 às 20:30)

Viana do Castelo continua sob uma espessa nuvem de fumo e chuva de cinzas.  E um incrível cheiro a queimado.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 20:31)

IF Agueda reactivou-se, conta com quase 400 bombeiros. Desde ontem que não conseguia ver a ocorrência na lista da ANPC e nos fogos.pt, apenas nas ocorrências significativas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:39)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo também estivemos praticamente todo o dia sob uma densa coluna de fumo.
De registar os maiores incendios aqui da região, em Pernes, Alcorriol(Torres Novas) e Tomar.


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2016 às 20:56)

cstools.net disse:


> Chego ao site da Prociv vou as ocorrencias importantes, só os fogos de Viana do Castelo é que não passam dos 150 bombeiros.
> 
> Que é um facto? é!


É factual, não há como negar, mas vamos ficar por aqui que não queremos ser banidos, para mim tem haver com o tópico em questão, mas como acham que não , não me vou alongar mais pois nenhum de nós quer confusão e ser banido.

Em Arcozelo- Ponte de Lima, continua um incêndio muito activo, infelizmente o monte de santo Ovídeo vai arder todo de certeza


----------



## trepkos (9 Ago 2016 às 21:03)

Partida de Águas de Moura de uma coluna de bombeiros do distrito de Évora para reforço de combate a incêndios no norte do País.


----------



## Teles (9 Ago 2016 às 21:04)

Peço a todos os que puderem para ajudar quem a partilhar quer mesmo a doar algumas aguas!
Muito obrigado a todos!

http://imageshack.com/a/img923/6502/IdQtTT.png


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:10)

*Fogo em Palmela leva à interrupção da circulação na linha ferroviária do Sul*
09 ago, 2016 - 19:39

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada às 19h15 na página da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, o fogo florestal está a ser combatido por 104 operacionais e 33 veículos.



Os incêndios continuam a alastrar em Portugal continental e na Madeira. Foto: Paulo Leitão/Lusa
A circulação na linha ferroviária do Sul, entre Penalva e Pinhal Novo, encontra-se interrompida devido a um incêndio que deflagrou na freguesia de Quinta do Anjo, em Palmela, disse esta terça-feira fonte a Infra-estruturas de Portugal.

Segundo a mesma fonte, o corte da linha deu-se pouco antes das 19h00.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada às 19h15 na página da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), o fogo florestal está a ser combatido por 104 operacionais e 33 veículos.

As chamas, que lavram numa zona de mato, deflagraram cerca das 16h30.

O incêndio de Palmela localiza-se no distrito de Setúbal.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61013/fog...ao_na_linha_ferroviaria_do_sul?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:12)

*Próximos dias com condições "extremamente adversas", alerta ANPC*

 O comandante operacional nacional da Proteção Civil, José Manuel Moura, alertou hoje para "situações extremamente adversas" para os próximos dias, quanto a incêndios, estando o país em estado de alerta laranja até final da próxima semana.





Num balanço na Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (APNC), em Lisboa, o responsável disse que "não há tendência para que o risco seja amenizado", devido às previsões de vento forte, na quarta-feira, em especial nas zonas norte e centro, e de nova subida de temperatura, a partir desse dia.

A situação em termos de incêndios, disse José Manuel Moura, assemelha-se a 2003 e 2013, dois dos piores anos neste século. Os últimos três dias, explicou, foram de "dificuldade extrema".

FP // MAG

Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ondicoes--extremamente-adversas---alerta-anpc


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2016 às 21:22)




----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 21:23)

Alguém sabe como está IF Castanheira de Pêra? Ouvi dizer que vai em direcçãoa  Coimbra, Lousã. E que em Arouca já entrou no Caramulo


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:25)

Os próximos dias serão bastante críticos, com as condições a serem demasiado adversas, com vento de leste com rajadas de 60 km/h, nas serras do Norte e Centro, diz tudo, as temperaturas vão continuar altas e a tal instabilidade prevista a ver se não é um rastilho bem pior para os incêndios.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2016 às 21:27)

Aquilo no Funchal para estar medonho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Ago 2016 às 21:37)

Está bem feio cá no Minho. 

Forte ventania de norte que certamente não traz nada de bom em relação aos incêndios. 

O cheiro a fumo é mesmo muito intenso. Bastam uns 5 minutos cá fora e já tenho de ir tomar banho. Nota também para a constante chuva de cinzas.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 21:38)

Terrível pesquisa no Forest-Effis- current situation. Lista enorme de incêndios a superarem os 100 ha. Só em Viana do Castelo um único incendio já tem de área ardida uns impressionantes 8750 ha. Barcelos 1900 ha; Silves 2000 ha; Águeda 2500 ha; Arouca 3500 ha;


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:39)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Aquilo no Funchal para estar medonho.


Estava a ver em directo no Jornal 2 agora 3 casas a arder *NO CENTRO DO FUNCHAL*!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

Na SIC agora: *QUINTA A ARDER NA BAIXA DO FUNCHAL! CHAMAS CHEGAM AO CENTRO COMERCIAL SAO PEDRO!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

*Restabelecida circulação ferroviária no troço entre Coina e Setúbal*

 A circulação na linha ferroviária do sul já foi restabelecida, depois de interrompida devido a um incêndio que deflagrou na Quinta do Anjo, em Palmela, referiu a Fertagus na sua página na Internet. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

E agora:* INCENDIO NUM PRÉDIO NO CENTRO DO FUNCHAL, SEM QUALQUER ATAQUE DOS BOMBEIROS!*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2016 às 21:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E agora:* INCENDIO NUM PRÉDIO NO CENTRO DO FUNCHAL, SEM QUALQUER ATAQUE DOS BOMBEIROS!*


Como é que tens acesso a tanta informação?


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 21:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E agora:* INCENDIO NUM PRÉDIO NO CENTRO DO FUNCHAL, SEM QUALQUER ATAQUE DOS BOMBEIROS!*



Fonte?

Evitar sff este tipo de postagem... sobretudo em maiúsculas e negrito

Há várias casas a arder no centro do funchal com os bombeiro a tentar fazer o possível numa situação muito difícil.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como é que tens acesso a tanta informação?


estava a ver a sic noticias e agora no canal 3 em directo


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:04)

e agora no canal 3: Incêndiono Funchal já atingiu a zona Histórica!


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 22:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> estava a ver a sic noticias e agora no canal 3 em directo


Eu também... Onde é que não estão os bombeiros a intervir e onde é que está o prédio a arder, tirando as várias casas que estão efectivamente em chamas? Sejam precisos em situações que são muito delicadas.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

Tendo em conta a orografia e ordenamento do território caótico da Madeira, de facto um helicóptero devia ser uma necessidade. Pior mesmo são as dificuldades crónicas do aeroporto local no que concerne ao vento.

Não conheço lagoas na Madeira. Os hotéis não iam gramar muito a utilização da sua água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

vitamos disse:


> Eu também... Onde é que não estão os bombeiros a intervir e onde é que está o prédio a arder, tirando as várias casas que estão efectivamente em chamas? Sejam precisos em situações que são muito delicadas.


Mas mostraram na sic noticias... agora estou a ver o canal 3 e estão a dizer que o museu municipal está a arder e estão a tentar salvar a igreja de são pedro!


----------



## vitamos (9 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas mostraram na sic noticias... agora estou a ver o canal 3 e estão a dizer que o museu municipal está a arder e estão a tentar salvar a igreja de são pedro!


Obrigado por agora sim estares a dizer o que efectivamente está a ser dito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:14)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado por agora sim estares a dizer o que efectivamente está a ser dito.


Eu de facto estou muito nervoso porque a Madeira é como se fosse a minha segunda terra, mas eu escrevi o que ouvi, inclusivamente mostraram o predio a arder... entretanto ouvi que está um hotel a arder também... nem acredito nisto!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

*Incêndio chegou ao centro da cidade do Funchal*
09 ago, 2016 - 21:44




Chamas propagaram-se das zonas altas ao centro da cidade. Foto: Carlos Antunes
O incêndio chegou esta terça-feira ao centro do Funchal e há alguns prédios devolutos a arder na cidade, avança o chefe de gabinete do presidente da câmara.

Pelas 21h40 estavam a decorrer operações de combate ao fogo na zona história da cidade, onde existem "prédios devolutos a arder", disse à agência Lusa Miguel Iglésias.

Em declarações à SIC Notícias, pelas 22h10, o presidente da Câmara do Funhal, Paulo Cacôfo, disse: “Ainda estamos a combater chamas em alguns edifícios, mas a situação está circunscrita”.

Segundo fonte da PSP, o fogo já chegou à zona da igreja de São Pedro, na baixa do Funchal, depois de ter consumido um edifício devoluto. 

O vento forte e as elevadas temperaturas fizeram com que o fogo que lavra nas zonas altas do concelho desde a tarde de segunda-feira descesse até ao centro da cidade, provocando algum caos e pânico entre a população.

O trânsito está caótico, com muitos congestionamentos na baixa do Funchal, tendo a PSP encerrado as entradas da cidade. A via rápida foi encerrada entre o nó da Cancela, na parte Este da cidade, e Santo António, nos dois sentidos.

Devido ao tempo quente e ao denso fumo, é muito difícil respirar e as pessoas estão a usar máscaras. Têm sido audíveis várias explosões, depois de a situação se ter agravado ao final da tarde.

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil já apelou às pessoas que estão no Funchal e "que não se encontram nas zonas afectadas pelos vários focos de incêndio activos que permaneçam nas suas habitações e, especialmente, que não circulem utilizando viaturas".

As zonas da Pena, da Rochinha, da Boa Nova e Til são alguns locais de onde surgem relatos de problemas devido ao fogo.

O presidente da Câmara do Funchal disse que a capacidade de realojamento do Regimento de Guarnição N.º3, o quartel do Funchal, onde foram realojadas cerca de três centenas de pessoas, está esgotada.

A autarquia já contactou o presidente do Club Sport Marítimo para avaliar a possibilidade de ser utilizado o Estádio dos Barreiros para deslocar cidadãos afetados pelos incêndios.

Junto ao Centro de Segurança Social no Funchal a Lusa constatou que um grupo de cidadãos conseguiu apagar o foco que surgiu junto de um depósito de gás de um complexo habitacional na rua Elias Garcia.

Muitas pessoas utilizam mangueiras para molhar terrenos, casas, muros e carros.

Centenas de desalojados, muitas dezenas de casas destruídas, aproximadamente 200 pessoas assistidas no hospital do Funchal devido a problemas de inalação de fumo e um ferido grave transferido para Lisboa pela Força Aérea são algumas das consequências do fogo que tem devastado o Funchal e outros concelhos da Madeira.

Os hospitais dos Marmeleiros e João de Almada foram evacuados.

O primeiro-ministro já anunciou que uma equipa de 35 elementos vai deslocar-se hoje para a Madeira para apoiar no combate ao fogo.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61028/incendio_chegou_ao_centro_da_cidade_do_funchal


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2016 às 22:22)

Surreal


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

CMVM: casas a arder na rua das pretas mesmo no centro do Funchal


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 22:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> CMVM: casas a arder na rua das pretas mesmo no centro do Funchal



Recomendação apenas e só. Tenta agrupar notícias e não publicar notícias inteiras (apenas as frases mais importante e os portais; se for os tweets ainda melhor). A informação fica muito dispersa


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

Peço desculpa, estou a tentar passar informação que pode ser importante... mas entendo que pode ser demasiado..


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:40)

O Ex-padre Edgar Silva a dizer no canal 3 que a sua casa está possivelmente a arder, que teve de fugir. Vários turistas e moradores a querer entrar no mar para fugir ás chamas e em pânico...


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 22:53)




----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

> "Pensamos que a situação está perfeitamente controlada", disse Miguel Albuquerque, pouco depois das 16:00, numa conferência de imprensa realizada esta tarde para efetuar o segundo balanço do dia do executivo sobre os incêndios.



http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/sit...tamente-controlada-miguel-albuquerque_n939446

O Nero da Madeira.


Explosões  Garrafas de gás.

O Costa já disse que se vai 'reestruturar' a floresta (suponho que seja no continente). Será muito interessante saber os detalhes desse plano/termo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Paulo Cafofo Presidente da Camara do Funchal a dizer na CMVM que a Igreja de Sao Pedro conseguiu ser salva mas com danos, mas que o Convento de Sta Clara, Museu Municipal e Museu Rodrigo de Freitas arderam...


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

Situação no momento no continente


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Paulo Cafofo Presidente da Camara do Funchal a dizer na CMVM que a Igreja de Sao Pedro conseguiu ser salva mas com danos, mas que o Convento de Sta Clara, Museu Municipal e Museu Rodrigo de Freitas arderam...


Diz também que vários Hoteis foram evacuados e os turistas estão a salvo no Estádio dos Barreiros. Neste momento estão a tentar salvar 2 grandes escolas do Funchal que não lembro os nomes...


----------



## trepkos (9 Ago 2016 às 23:03)

Começou agora um incêndio às portas de Arraiolos.

Este tempo infernal também não tem ajudado em nada.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

não se esperava este descontrolo no funchal... mesmo com más condições atmosféricas. 
Teremos de aguardar pra ver o que realmente se passou. Não é possível passarmos de um incêndio rural, para urbano sem quebra de intensidade.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 23:09)

até porque o presidente do governo da madeira durante a tarde afirmou que as coisas estavam a normalizar. Não se percebe.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

IF Castanheira de Pêra dominado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2016 às 23:11)

Agreste disse:


> não se esperava este descontrolo no funchal... mesmo com más condições atmosféricas.
> Teremos de aguardar pra ver o que realmente se passou. Não é possível passarmos de um incêndio rural, para urbano sem quebra de intensidade.


As pessoas descrevem que de repente o vento formou como que um tornado de fogo que desceu até ao centro da cidade... Não sei se é assim ou não. Dantesco!


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2016 às 23:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> As pessoas descrevem que de repente o vento formou como que um tornado de fogo que desceu até ao centro da cidade... Não sei se é assim ou não. Dantesco!



Não admira...







Foehn, Foehn...

---

Na ponta oeste acontece o mesmo...


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2016 às 23:16)

A mínima na Madeira ultrapassou o anterior valor absoluto em 4 graus! De facto este verão está abrasador em Portugal.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Ago 2016 às 23:19)

*Portugal pede ajuda a Espanha para combater fogos*


O Governo português acionou, esta terça-feira, o protocolo com Espanha e aguarda a ajuda de um avião pesado Canadair para combater os incêndios florestais no distrito de Viana do Castelo.

Os incêndios que lavram em Vila Nova de Cerveira, Vilar de Murteda e Cabana Maior, no distrito de Viana do Castelo, são das ocorrências mais relevantes e que mais preocupações estão a dar aos vários elementos da proteção civil.

Já na segunda-feira as equipas portuguesas que combatem os incêndios florestais em Viana do Castelo puderam contar com a colaboração de elementos espanhóis, nomeadamente de um avião Canadair.

Entretanto, a mesma fonte, do Ministério da Administração Interna, indicou que "perante a atual situação operacional não se equaciona acionar o mecanismo europeu de proteção civil" da União Europeia.

Além dos fogos que lavram nos distritos de Viana do Castelo de Viseu, o de Couto de Baixo, no distrito de Viseu, também consta das ocorrências mais relevantes e já obrigou ao corte do Itinerário Principal 5 (IP5), que liga Aveiro a Vilar Formoso, nos dois sentidos em Viseu.


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 23:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O Ex-padre Edgar Silva a dizer no canal 3 que a sua casa está possivelmente a arder, que teve de fugir. Vários turistas e moradores a querer entrar no mar para fugir ás chamas e em pânico...



Fazer parte da UE sempre dará jeito...


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Ago 2016 às 23:33)

Estive a calcular a área ardida dos incêndios dos últimos dois dias. Deu 35567 ha. Até hoje de tarde.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2016 às 23:40)

já temos 2 casos para estudar naquilo que são as condições meteorológicas aberrantes... 

os casos do norte do país com máximos absolutos e da madeira.


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Grande explosão agora em direto na CMTV porra! incrível
não sei o que foi, alguma garrafa de gás.. surreal


----------



## david 6 (9 Ago 2016 às 23:47)

acabei de ver em directo da cmtv casas no funchal a arder até vi uma explosão em directo (alguma botija de gás provavelmente) está mesmo mau


----------



## FSantos (9 Ago 2016 às 23:55)

Devo andar distraído. Ou a proteção civil não percebe puto do que anda a fazer o ano inteiro ou não tem poderes para actuar.
Aqui em Gondomar os terrenos públicos estão a monte mas o privado é que paga multa.
Tirando os tradicionais cartazes que mais foi feito durante um ano inteiro?
Já me faço esta pergunta há mais de 40 anos.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 00:02)

achei uma noticia de há 20min atrás do público bem estruturada que conta tudo o que está a acontecer no funchal, para quem quiser ver

https://www.publico.pt/sociedade/no...-com-muitas-casas-ardidas-e-explosoes-1740832


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Ago 2016 às 00:18)

De 1 passam para 3 os grupos que vão sair para a Madeira. 1 já está a caminho e vai chegar á 1:30 da manhã. O resto irá chegar amanha por volta das 8 da manhã. No total serão cerca de 110 homens.

Assim já tem mais lógica pois mandarem apenas 30 pessoas não tinha qualquer sentido..


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 00:26)

Topê disse:


> Fazer parte da UE sempre dará jeito...



Este verão foram sul-africanos apagar o incêndio no Canadá e israelitas ajudar os vizinhos cipriotas.

Essas politiquices...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 00:26)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> De 1 passam para 3 os grupos que vão sair para a Madeira. 1 já está a caminho e vai chegar á 1:30 da manhã. O resto irá chegar amanha por volta das 8 da manhã. No total serão cerca de 110 homens.
> 
> Assim já tem mais lógica pois mandarem apenas 30 pessoas não tinha qualquer sentido..



Sim, o 1º está previsto aterrar pelas 01:15, um C-295 da FAP, vindo do Montijo.

Só acho que este envio de reforços do continente peca por ser tardio, na minha opinião mais valia enviá-los mais cedo e acabar por não serem necessários, do que irem já quando muito de grave aconteceu... _Mais vale prevenir do que remediar_.


----------



## david 6 (10 Ago 2016 às 00:31)

tenho um conhecido que está a estudar cá no continente mas é natural da madeira e diz que tem bastantes amigos que ficaram sem casa e que a tia dele também e que a sua antiga escola já se foi, está mesmo mau


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 00:38)

O incêndio de Arouca está descontrolado. Mais de 300 pessoas foram evacuadas...


----------



## nunessimoes (10 Ago 2016 às 00:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> O incêndio de Arouca está descontrolado. Mais de 300 pessoas foram evacuadas...


Esse que falas de Arouca é o qual?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 00:40)

Se fosse feito algo com estes criminosos esta palhaçada acabava.  A culpa não é do calor.  A culpa é de retardados que fazem uso do calor para matar gentr.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 00:43)

nunessimoes disse:


> Esse que falas de Arouca é o qual?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Em Janarde.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 01:23)

Isso dos incêndios tem muito que se lhe diga.

As florestas sempre queimaram e sempre queimarão. Faz parte do seu ciclo. O humano quer impedir a todo o custo. É contra-natura. Ao impedir os incêndios a curto prazo aumenta-os a longo prazo. As florestas precisam da biomassa. A limpeza intensiva dos terrenos na teoria faz muito sentido. A longo prazo só se criará florestas doentes e vulneráveis ao estilo da monocultura.

Indicar problemas é fácil. Soluções (porque até há que aproveitar o facto de que PT é um país pequeno):

- Registo predial atualizado. Não pode haver terrenos sem dono;

- Melhor ordenamento do território. Dever-se-iam impedir construções perto de grandes massas florestais. Há parques naturais que de natureza pouco têm. Nos lugares onde incêndios ocorrem regularmente o dono de um edifício seria responsável por manter uma distância mínima de terreno limpo. Os donos dos edifícios em zonas densamente florestadas teriam plena consciência de que as suas casas teriam uma baixa probabilidade de serem salvas em caso de incêndio;

- Terminar com a ilusão de que os incêndios podem ser eliminados ou prevenidos. O ICNF deveria subdividir todos os parques naturais em setores facilitando isto o trabalho dos bombeiros e promovendo, sempre que possível, as queimadas controladas (ficaria no ar a abertura de corredores mas teria que ser fiscalizada para impedir a desflorestação/construção ilegal). Todos os concelhos deveriam formular planos semelhantes acomodando as construções em locais sensíveis e impedindo outras construções em locais semelhantes. Tais planos deveriam ser atualizados a cada 5 anos levando isto à penalização dos infratores;

- Reflorestação de Baixo Custo. As queimadas controladas permitem a eliminação das espécies invasoras. Os islandeses usam aviões para dispersar sementes em larga escala (porque é que os tugas não podem fazer o mesmo?). A reflorestação humana direta seria apenas implementada em locais críticos susceptíveis a erosão imediata.

Realisticamente, tudo está ao serviço da economia (e os governos tipicamente não são nem eficientes nem isentos). Portanto, é mais provável que o eucaliptal cresça do que haja investimento ambiental. Este é mais difuso e muito subestimado. O lucro privado de hoje é o prejuízo governamental de amanhã em termos de restauração/recuperação. Sempre foi, sempre será (e posso dar inúmeros exemplos). Por agora não me lembro de mais nenhuma medida mas certamente haverá


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 01:33)

*Incêndio em Janarde longe de estar dominado*

*Na localidade de Janarde, Arouca, um incêndio que lavra tem três frentes ativas e não está sob o controlo dos bombeiros. O comandante de operações José Duarte explicou que acessos e relevo estão a criar dificuldades na luta contra as chamas.*

*http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendio-em-janarde-longe-de-estar-dominado_v939580*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 01:36)

Orion disse:


> Isso dos incêndios tem muito que se lhe diga.
> 
> As florestas sempre queimaram e sempre queimarão. Faz parte do seu ciclo. O humano quer impedir a todo o custo. É contra-natura. Ao impedir os incêndios a curto prazo aumenta-os a longo prazo. As florestas precisam da biomassa. A limpeza intensiva dos terrenos na teoria faz muito sentido. A longo prazo só se criará florestas doentes e vulneráveis ao estilo da monocultura.
> 
> ...


As florestas sempre queimaram e faz parte do ciclo? Ok. Queimadas de propósito e queimando casas e pessoas? Duvido.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 01:38)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> As florestas sempre queimaram e faz parte do ciclo? Ok. Queimadas de propósito e queimando casas e pessoas? Duvido.



Irrelevante se é mão humana ou não. A dada altura haverá um incêndio numa qualquer floresta. Até na Amazónia profunda os há.

Um ordenamento do território mais eficiente ajudaria. Até nos incêndios intencionais.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 01:38)

Orion disse:


> Irrelevante se é mão humana ou não. A dada altura haverá um incêndio numa qualquer floresta. Até na Amazónia profunda os há.
> 
> Um ordenamento do território mais eficiente ajudaria. Até nos incêndios intencionais.


Não creio que seja irrelevante. E é óbvio que o ordenamento é necessário.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 01:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não creio que seja irrelevante. E é óbvio que o ordenamento é necessário.



Incendiários haverá sempre e como tal há que ter um plano B. Hoje saiu nas notícias que 35% dos incêndios no Alto Minho foram intencionais. Restam só... 65%. Se a percentagem fosse inversa concordaria contigo. Mas como não é, mantenho a minha opinião


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 01:42)

Orion disse:


> Incendiários haverá sempre e como tal há que ter um plano B. Hoje saiu nas notícias que 35% dos incêndios no Alto Minho foram intencionais. Restam só... 65%. Se a percentagem fosse inversa concordaria contigo. Mas como não é, mantenho a minha opinião


Quantos desses 65% foram acidentais por humanos e quantos foram por causas naturais?


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 01:44)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Quantos desses 65% foram acidentais por humanos e quantos foram por causas naturais?



http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...gos-que-fustigam-o-alto-minho--tem-mao-humana

Aí não sei. Se souberes manda-me um artigo e depois modifico a minha opinião se necessário.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 01:48)

Orion disse:


> http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...gos-que-fustigam-o-alto-minho--tem-mao-humana
> 
> Aí não sei. Se souberes manda-me um artigo e depois modifico a minha opinião se necessário.



O que essa notícia diz é que 30 a 35% dos fogos são nocturnos, logo são provocados por mão humana, o que faz sentido. Quanto ao resto nada é dito.

Pelo menos nos EUA, creio que a percentagem de fogos de origem humana é para aí de 80% ou mais.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 01:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> O que essa notícia diz é que 30 a 35% dos fogos são nocturnos, logo são provocados por mão humana, o que faz sentido. Quanto ao resto nada é dito.
> 
> Pelo menos nos EUA, creio que a percentagem de fogos de origem humana é para aí de 80% ou mais.



Fui pesquisar...



> Ao longo dos últimos anos, Portugal não tem conseguido travar os incêndios florestais, tanto no que diz respeito número de ocorrências como no que se refere à dimensão das áreas ardidas, sobretudo durante o período estival, quando dominam temperaturas elevadas e a dessecação dos combustíveis gera um ambiente propício à propagação dos incêndios, cuja ignição, em mais de *90% dos casos, tem origem em atos humanos, negligentes e intencionais*. Com o objetivo de melhor compreender a origem destes incêndios florestais, o presente estudo visa analisar as causas responsáveis pela ignição dos incêndios florestais em Portugal e acompanhar o modo como elas foram evoluindo, quer ao longo do tempo, quer em termos da sua distribuição espacial, no período compreendido entre 1996 e 2010.



Nas Canárias houve um alemão que provocou um incêndio ao queimar papel higiénico. Pelo menos uma pessoa morreu por causa disso. Podes aumentar as penas mas, novamente, haverá sempre incêndios e incendiários. Quando escrevo que é irrelevante a fonte é porque a melhor solução global vai ser invariavelmente a mesma. Uma reformulação brutal no ordenamento do território.

Para mim, planos pré-definidos são mais eficientes que equipas de resposta rápida que necessitam de fazer uma avaliação e um planeamento após chegarem aos locais dos incêndios.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

Cerca da 1.00, a RTP 3 avançou com a informação de uma vítima mortal, uma idosa acamada que se encontrava numa das casas atingidas pelas chamas. Ouvido pela RTP, o presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Paulo Cafôfo, disse que não se confirmava essa morte. Já o Diário de Notícias da Madeira avançava com a retirada de hóspedes de duas unidades hoteleiras, a Quinta Jardins do Lago e o Castanheiro Boutique Hotel.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2016 às 04:02)

IF Arouca Serra de Freita reacendeu-se. Aqui em Coimbra cheira bastante a queimado, talvez de Anadia, que dista 25 km. Em Águeda, aparecem outra vez chamas de cor vermelho viva no AFIS, será que reacendeu?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2016 às 04:30)

De Coimbra vejo laranja no horizonte. Bastante extensão. Muito fumo a emanar. Anadia


----------



## Stinger (10 Ago 2016 às 06:05)

Grande incendio em são pedro da cova novamente . Uma linha de fogo de 3 kms

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2016 às 06:39)

Caros,
Deixem este tópico para seguimento/acompanhamento da situação dos incêndios.

Para debates sobre a floresta, causas incêndios, ordenamento, etc,  etc, podem usar por exemplo este tópico:
- Floresta portuguesa e os incêndios
Para política, podem usar por ex. este:
- Estado do País 2016


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2016 às 06:44)

Na região centro onde me encontro regressou fortíssimo o vento leste. Na última hora houve rajadas muito potentes, agora parece estar a ficar um pouco mais calmo.
A quem estiver a combater incêndios que tenha cuidado, rajadas destas podem ser assassinas.


----------



## irpsit (10 Ago 2016 às 08:35)

Onion, nao tenciono iniciar um offtopic sobre as florestas, mas só para corrigir algo, as invasoras como as acácias nao sao eliminadas com queimadas controladas, pelo contrário a germinacao das acácias muitas vezes requer fogo, daí que muitas florestas queimadas depois se encham de acácias. A forma natural da sua "eliminacao" é simplesmente controlá-las um pouco enquanto se espécies mais altas (como os carvalhos, castanheiros, ou os eucaliptos) fazem sombra e as acácias já nao crescem tanto debaixo destas. As invasoras sao especies pioneiras, é um pouco a tentativa da natureza reflorestar rapidamente uma área afectada. Existem espécies pioneiras portuguesas como os tojos, as acácias que nao existiam cá antes, sao espécies ainda mais adaptadas e daí que proliferem bem.

Deixando o offtopic para trás, é uma tristeza o que passa hoje em Portugal, desde o Funchal ao Minho ou a Coimbra, estou a ver que vamos ter de novo uma perda considerável da nossa área florestal tal como em 2005. Receio que esta situacao vá apenas piorar no futuro com o aquecimento do clima e o surgimento mais frequente de mais vagas de calor destas. Há que lembrar que temos um deserto à porta, e urge fazermos tudo o que possámos para manter floresta.





Orion disse:


> Isso dos incêndios tem muito que se lhe diga.
> 
> As florestas sempre queimaram e sempre queimarão. Faz parte do seu ciclo. O humano quer impedir a todo o custo. É contra-natura. Ao impedir os incêndios a curto prazo aumenta-os a longo prazo. As florestas precisam da biomassa. A limpeza intensiva dos terrenos na teoria faz muito sentido. A longo prazo só se criará florestas doentes e vulneráveis ao estilo da monocultura.
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 08:52)

*Madeira. Incêndios fazem mil deslocados, três mortos e dois feridos*
10 ago, 2016 - 00:15

Relatos descrevem cenário "dantesco". Algumas pessoas abandonaram as suas casas no centro do Funchal, levando malas e animais. Há uma pessoa desaparecida.



Mil pessoas foram retiradas de casas e hotéis. Foto: Lusa
Três pessoas morreram no Funchal, na sequência dos incêndios que desde segunda-feira à tarde assolam a ilha da Madeira, adianta fonte do Governo Regional da Madeira, esta quarta-feira de manhã.

As mortes ocorreram na zona da Pena (freguesia de Santa Luzia), na travessa Silvestre Quintino de Freitas, sendo moradores de duas das residências atingidas pelo fogo. Uma das vítimas mortais é uma idosa acamada que se encontrava numa das habitações afectadas.

As últimas informações, divulgadas pela agência Lusa, dão ainda conta de uma pessoa desaparecida.

Além disso, cerca de mil pessoas foram retiradas de casas e hotéis para vários locais do concelho do Funchal, na sequência do fogo que atingiu a zona baixa da cidade, disse o presidente da autarquia.
... http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61036/incendios_fazem_1000_deslocados_na_madeira_situacao_e_periclitante


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 09:29)

A esta hora está assim no continente
vai ser mais um dia longo....


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2016 às 09:49)

Isto é crime organizado sem dúvida, algum tipo de máfia com interesses que nos passam completamente, árvores,plantas, animais.. isto tem de ser severamente punido e devem haver leis que impeçam que se faça seja o que for nas áreas queimadas como a plantação de eucaliptos ou o aproveitamento da madeira. Se isto continuar a ocorrer com esta frequência depressa aceleramos a desertificação. Todo o meu apoio e força vão para os soldados da paz e para aquelas pessoas que tudo fazem para os ajudar.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 09:55)

irpsit disse:


> Onion, nao tenciono iniciar um offtopic sobre as florestas, mas só para corrigir algo, as invasoras como as acácias nao sao eliminadas com queimadas controladas, pelo contrário a germinacao das acácias muitas vezes requer fogo, daí que muitas florestas queimadas depois se encham de acácias. A forma natural da sua "eliminacao" é simplesmente controlá-las um pouco enquanto se espécies mais altas (como os carvalhos, castanheiros, ou os eucaliptos) fazem sombra e as acácias já nao crescem tanto debaixo destas. As invasoras sao especies pioneiras, é um pouco a tentativa da natureza reflorestar rapidamente uma área afectada. Existem espécies pioneiras portuguesas como os tojos, as acácias que nao existiam cá antes, sao espécies ainda mais adaptadas e daí que proliferem bem.
> 
> Deixando o offtopic para trás, é uma tristeza o que passa hoje em Portugal, desde o Funchal ao Minho ou a Coimbra, estou a ver que vamos ter de novo uma perda considerável da nossa área florestal tal como em 2005. Receio que esta situacao vá apenas piorar no futuro com o aquecimento do clima e o surgimento mais frequente de mais vagas de calor destas. Há que lembrar que temos um deserto à porta, e urge fazermos tudo o que possámos para manter floresta.




É verdade.  As invasoras ganham terreno na fase pós - incêndios.

Sem querer desviar - me deste tópico, a problemática dos incêndios não é do futuro, é do presente e do passado. É um problema já com quase 40 anos. Antigamente, os incêndios muitas vezes não ganhavam tanta dimensão, pois centenas de populares actuavam rapidamente nas aldeias para ajudar a apagar o fogo. Hoje, com a desertificação, perdeu - se grande parte dessa vertente.
Mas nos anos 80,  o número de ignicoes já era brutal.
Não me parece que as ondas de calor estejam a aumentar nos últimos anos. Falo em concretamente aqui no Norte. Poucas ondas de calor tem havido. Tem -se mas é verificado pequenos períodos muito agressivos com muito calor e lestada combinados ( que não se enquadram na classificação de onda de calor)   que são suficientes para ajudar a disseminar o caos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 10:43)

Os reforços d continente estão com um ligeiro atraso na sua chegada ao aeroporto do Funchal.

O 1º C-295 aterrou pelas 03:53.
O 2º está previsto chegar às 10:50, e o 3º às 11:30, também ambos vindos do Montijo.

Aparentemente há um 4º C-295 previsto para o meio-dia.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

Reativação do incêndio de Castanheira de Pera com 3 frentes
bem mais fresco hoje, aqui sente-se um vento a correr. Mesmo assim a complicar muitos incêndios


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 11:03)

*Dois suspeitos de fogo posto apanhados em flagrante delito na Madeira*
10 ago, 2016 - 10:13

Presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira confirma a morte de três pessoas na sequência dos fogos, que fizeram ainda 327 feridos.



Foto: Gregório Cunha/Lusa
As autoridades policiais da Madeira surpreenderam duas pessoas a pegar fogo, o incêndio na ilha lavrava com grande intensidade. A informação foi divulgada esta quarta-feira de manhã pelo presidente do Governo Regional.

“É um caso numa quinta específica, onde os incendiários foram apanhados em flagrante delito”, anunciou Miguel Albuquerque em conferência de imprensa, acrescentando que “este é o terceiro incêndio espoletado no mesmo sítio – sítio da Cova - sempre por fogo posto”.

Sobe assim para três o número de suspeitos de fogo posto na Madeira, uma vez que já tinha sido identificado um outro, que agora estará em prisão preventiva e que terá dado “início a esta tragédia”.
... http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61055/doi...em_flagrante_delito_na_madeira?utm_source=rss


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2016 às 11:12)

criz0r disse:


> Isto é crime organizado sem dúvida, algum tipo de máfia com interesses que nos passam completamente, árvores,plantas, animais.. isto tem de ser severamente punido e devem haver leis que impeçam que se faça seja o que for nas áreas queimadas como a plantação de eucaliptos ou o aproveitamento da madeira. Se isto continuar a ocorrer com esta frequência depressa aceleramos a desertificação. Todo o meu apoio e força vão para os soldados da paz e para aquelas pessoas que tudo fazem para os ajudar.



Se repararem na hora de início dos incendios, em fogos.pt, a maioria ocorre de madrugada ou das 21H às 09H. Não são causas naturais, certamente! Não sei se é crime organizado, por negligencia e com dolo por motivos fúteis, é concerteza. Quando os incendiários começam geram a loucura noutros potenciais incendiários pelo resto do país.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que os meios de vigilância, durante a noite, desmobilizam em grande parte. 
O que é espantoso ( para não dizer uma palavra mais feia, que dá vontade),  tendo em conta os estudos que apontam para o surgimento de quase um terço dos incêndios de noite e destes boa parte atingem grandes dimensões por falta de serem detectados em tempo útil. 

E pode haver situações de crime organizado, mas também já deu para ver os estragos que simples sociopatas fazem com simples isqueiros ou uma caixa de fósforos.  E de certeza que também andam por aí de noite. 
Na minha opinião, já era tempo , tendo em conta os estragos monstruosos a todos os níveis e o caos que provocam, dos incendiários serem equiparados e julgados como terroristas.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 11:36)

Reativação do incêndio em Gondomar, mais de 270 bombeiros. Novo incêndio também em Idanha a Nova já a mobilizar 77 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos
a lista das ocorrências importantes no site da PROCIV não pára de aumentar e ainda falta a tarde....


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 11:37)

INCÊNDIOS
*Porque arde Portugal?*
9/8/2016, 23:041.905

O país está coberto de fogo, fumo e cinzas. As condições meteorológicas anómalas ajudam a explicar o fenómeno, mas não basta. O sistema de resposta e combate a incêndios "quebrou". Quebrou porquê?




"Em apenas dois dias arderam 50 mil hectares", lamenta o investigador Paulo Fernandes

Paulo Cunha/LUSA
“Esta vaga de incêndios não é propriamente uma surpresa. A memória das pessoas é que é relativamente curta”. A sugestão é de Paulo Fernandes, especialista em incêndios e investigador no Departamento de Ciências Florestais da Universidade de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (UTAD). Foram precisos apenas “dois dias” para arderem “50 mil hectares” e, por muito tentador que seja, não é possível justificar esta anormal vaga de incêndios exclusivamente com a “anomalia meteorológica” que se sente sobretudo no noroeste do país, para lá do Rio Lima. Não chega. Esta, diz o investigador, “é a prova provada de que não é preciso muito para o sistema quebrar“.

E quebrou porque o sistema de prevenção e combate a incêndios é estruturalmente desajustado, assume o especialista. “O país precisa de uma reforma estrutural na forma como se combatem os incêndios em Portugal”. Os “anos benignos”, em que as condições meteorológicas e ambientais foram menos severas, permitiram “disfarçar” as debilidades do sistema português, a anos-luz dos congéneres espanhol, italiano e francês, por exemplo, e transmitiu um “falso sentido de sucesso“.


Este falso “sentido de sucesso”, nas palavras do investigador, serviu apenas para esconder a “muita descoordenação” entre responsáveis e autoridades, a descoordenação também na forma como são utilizados “os meios disponíveis” e na adoção de estratégias mais eficazes no combate aos incêndios. Desde o início de 2000, “houve mudanças positivas”, mas foram “tímidas” e, não raras vezes, desajustadas. À cabeça, a desproporção do investimento feito nos meios e estratégias de combate aos incêndios, em detrimento do investimento necessário para a prevenção.

Em 2013, a Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC) dava conta que o dispositivo de combate a incêndios tinha um custo previsto de 74 milhões de euros, enquanto a *prevenção mereceria apenas um investimento de cerca de 20 milhões. Daí para cá, o desequilíbrio mantém-se. “O sistema de combate a incêndios está divorciado do sistema de prevenção“, sublinha Paulo Fernandes. Em situações de crise como esta os sinais desse desequilíbrio dão de si.*

É isso que diz também José Cardoso Pereira, professor catedrático do Departamento de Engenharia Florestal do Instituto Superior de Agronomia (ISA), ao Observador. “O sistema é vítima do seu próprio sucesso. O ênfase colocado no combate aos incêndios tem efeitos que a curto-médio prazo são perversos. Resolvemos o problema a curto prazo, enquanto acumulamos vegetação nas matas e florestas que depois de servem de combustível”, reitera.

*Depois, continua José Cardoso Pereira, há uma certa “atração política de responder com reforço de meios de combate“, ao invés de um plano consistente de prevenção. “É mediaticamente mais atrativo”, aponta. “Vemos todos os dias os noticiários das oito a serem abertos com helicópteros Kamov no terreno. Mas não vemos noticiários a serem abertos com desempregados a limparem as matas”, exemplifica o investigador.*

Para isto contribui também um “sistema apoiado em corporações de bombeiros” e em”grupos de pressão política” — com “interesses legítimos”, salvaguarda o investigador — que impele os decisores políticos a colocarem a tónica no reforço de meios de combate aos fogos, quando os esforços deveriam ser concentrados também na prevenção.

Não é de excluir, ainda assim, as características invulgares do território e do clima português, que ajudam a explicar, pelo menos em parte, o porquê de Portugal ter um número anormal de incêndios quando comparado com os restantes países da bacia do Mediterrâneo, como Espanha, França, Itália e Grécia. “A metade do país a norte do Rio Lima, o ‘Portugal Atlântico’, é a zona da Europa onde a vegetação cresce mais rapidamente“. Este ano, em particular, depois de um “inverno e de uma primavera chuvosos”, que “potenciaram ainda mais o crescimento da vegetação”, chegou um verão quente, “uma vaga de calor” a que se juntou, nos últimos dias, um vento forte. “Foi a conjugação fatídica“. Um cocktail explosivo.


Os dois investigadores ouvidos pelo Observador concordam noutro ponto: a atividade humana é uma dimensão fulcral que ajuda a explicar também o número elevado de ignições. “Essa zona do território português é marcada por uma intensa exploração agrícola. As pessoas utilizam o fogo na pastorícia, como ferramenta de trabalho“, muitas vezes de forma negligente, aponta José Cardoso Pereira.

Além disso, está enraizada uma certa “cultura de risco“, completa Paulo Fernandes. “As pessoas não têm perceção do risco em que vivem. Não limpam as áreas que envolvem as habitações. Não há uma cultura de autoproteção“.

*Prevenção é a resposta. Mas não chega*
Se o diagnóstico é complexo, as respostas possíveis são ainda mais complexas. “O combate aos incêndios é um _puzzle_, com várias peças por juntar. É preciso atacar em todas as frentes, mas de forma integrada”, admite Paulo Fernandes. O “ideal”, continua o investigador da UTAD, seria colocar a tónica no “reforço da prevenção e da gestão florestal. Mas isso requer muito trabalho e muito tempo”, sublinha. E é preciso encontrar respostas mais rápidas.

Logo à partida, é urgente fazer uma aposta decidida na especialização dos autoridades competentes e em campanhas de sensibilização e fiscalização. “É preciso criar um sistema de combate aos incêndios mais especializado. Em Portugal, continuamos a olhar para os incêndios numa ótica de proteção civil. Não há bombeiros florestais especializados, não existem engenheiros florestais suficientes“, capazes de compreenderem o comportamento do fogo e de aplicar os melhores métodos. “Espanha tem esses meios desde a década de 60“, compara o investigador.

José Cardoso Pereira ajuda a completar o raciocínio. O investigador acredita que Portugal continua longe das melhores práticas no que diz respeito ao uso do fogo controlado para evitar problemas maiores no futuro, na criação de uma rede sólida de faixas de gestão de combustível ou no uso do gado miúdo como técnica ambientalmente sustentável de remoção de vegetação, à semelhança do que já faz, por exemplo, o estado da Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos. Em Portugal, as apostas que foram feitas nesse sentido foram “muito tímidas” e pouco significativas em termos de investimento.

Mas isso são respostas para o futuro. No presente, e apesar do estado de calamidade, a situação não deve agravar-se. “O mais provável é que nos próximos dois, três dias situação se desagrave”. As altas temperaturas, que tanto têm dificultado o trabalho dos bombeiros, devem diminuir. Mas os estragos estão feitos. “Em média, 80% da área que arde num ano arde em 10/12 dias“, lembra José Cardoso Pereira. As próximas horas serão críticas. Depois, prevê-se uma acalmia. No entanto, conclui o investigador, “ficou provado que quando as coisas correm mal, correm realmente mal“. Resta saber como — ou quando — será a próxima vez.

http://observador.pt/2016/08/09/por-que-arde-portugal/


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2016 às 11:40)

Cuatro años fui bombero forestal profesional en España y sé bien lo duro que es eso. Estamos con vosotros


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 11:50)

Não sou especialista em combate à incêndios, mas lanço uma pergunta inocente.  Se, segundo os especialistas e o senso comum,  os incêndios ( em grande escala) ocorrem por picos em pequenos períodos com condições meteorológicas especiais, por que razão parece que o dispositivo está sempre disposto da mesma forma, esteja muito ou pouco calor, esteja um Verão húmido ou seco? 

Este período de calor extremo já tinha sido aqui no fórum discutido que poderia ser muito problemático.

Por que razão, o dispositivo não aumenta ou diminui conforme as condições climatéricas? 

Nestes últimos dias, por exemplo, o dispositivo podia ser reforçado o máximo possível e com o exército e a GNR a patrulhar de forma intensiva as matas, para evitar que os criminosos, os chanfrados ou os adeptos das churrascadas não ateassem fogo.  E  depois, nestes dias seguintes , com alguma acalmia, desmobilizar um pouco temporariamente.
É assim tão difícil?

Mas, já se sabe, a burocracia é quem mais ordena em Portugal, não é?


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2016 às 12:10)

james disse:


> Não sou especialista em combate à incêndios, mas lanço uma pergunta inocente.  Se, segundo os especialistas e o senso comum,  os incêndios ( em grande escala) ocorrem por picos em pequenos períodos com condições meteorológicas especiais, por que razão parece que o dispositivo está sempre disposto da mesma forma, esteja muito ou pouco calor, esteja um Verão húmido ou seco?
> 
> Este período de calor extremo já tinha sido aqui no fórum discutido que poderia ser muito problemático.
> 
> ...



Os incendios mais relevantes ocorrem na maioria, durante o mês de Agosto. É impressionante a quantidade de incendios iniciados entre as 21H e as 09H, quando nem há condições propícias à sua deflagração por causas naturais.

- Existe um desinteresse em mexer na ordenação do território florestal
- Existe um desinvestimento na justiça e na segurança pública (GNR, PSP):

*Centeno limita novas contratações na PSP*
"O Ministro das Finanças alega constrangimentos orçamentais para reduzir o número de novas contratações de 800 para apenas 300, escreve o Correio da Manhã."

*Fonte*: http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/econ...centeno_limita_novas_contratacoes_na_psp.html


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2016 às 12:32)

tendo a desconfiar da expressão "não há condições propícias à sua deflagração por causas naturais", só porque é de noite.

Olhamos para as estações e várias marcaram temperaturas, humidades relativas do ar anormais, aberrantes.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2016 às 12:36)

os incêndios na russia em 2010 também tiveram temperaturas anormais... tivemos algumas noites tropicais no círculo polar ártico. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Northern_Hemisphere_summer_heat_waves


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Ago 2016 às 12:48)

* Um morto e duas viaturas dos sapadores destruídas pelas chamas em Ferreira do Zêzer*



10.08.2016 12h32

* Um incêndio rural na zona de Dornes, no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, provocou um morto e destruiu duas viaturas dos sapadores, disse hoje à Lusa uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém. *
De acordo com a mesma fonte, a ocorrência foi registada às 03:37 de hoje, tendo a ignição ocorrido junto à estalagem do Vale da Ursa, alastrando-se a uma zona de mato, atingindo uma caravana, provocando a morte do seu único ocupante.

A vítima, do sexo masculino, com idade entre os 40 e 50 anos, era o vigilante do parque dos sapadores de Dornes, tendo o incêndio destruído duas viaturas dos sapadores, do distrito de Santarém.

No local estiveram três corporações de bombeiros, a GNR e a Polícia Judiciária.

Lusa


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2016 às 12:48)

Agreste disse:


> tendo a desconfiar da expressão "não há condições propícias à sua deflagração por causas naturais", só porque é de noite.
> 
> Olhamos para as estações e várias marcaram temperaturas, humidades relativas do ar anormais, aberrantes.



Para ocorrer deflagração, tem de haver:
- Combustivel (ex: mato, latas de tinta/diluente abandonados, materiais inflamáveis em locais sem circulação de ar / expostos ao sol..)
- Comburente (oxigénio)
- Ignição (faísca /chama, superfície que aqueça ao sol (metais), vidros (amplificar a luz solar), gases libertados por eucaliptos sob intenso calor)

Dificilmente consegues acender um fogo à noite, mesmo com 30ºC e HR<20%. Se não deflagrou no mesmo local, durante o dia, vai deflagar de noite com mais frio e maior %HR?

Precisas sempre de algo que acumule calor, que propicie uma faísca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

RTP1: Na Madeira, situação a agravar em São Gonçalo. Pessoas a ser evacuadas!


----------



## trepkos (10 Ago 2016 às 13:13)

Coluna de bombeiros de Santarém e Lisboa em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 13:14)

É desolador...





 Fonte


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

Parece que o incêndio da Madeira chegou às imediações do estádio do Nacional, na Choupana.
Que calamidade esta. 

http://www.record.xl.pt/futebol/fut...cional/detalhe/incendio-chega-a-choupana.html


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 13:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que o incêndio da Madeira chegou às imediações do estádio do Nacional, na Choupana.
> Que calamidade esta.
> 
> http://www.record.xl.pt/futebol/fut...cional/detalhe/incendio-chega-a-choupana.html



*"O presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira, Miguel Albuquerque, afirmou esta quarta-feira que a situação na ilha é "complicada, mas não catastrófica".*

Bem, não sei o que este senhor entende por catástrofe, mas se isto não é catástrofre então não sei o que será.

Era este que ontem também dizia que a situação estava " perfeitamente controlada" e depois foi o que se sabe...

Não é preciso entrar em alarmismos, mas há que chamar as coisas pelos nomes, a Madeira está a viver uma uma catástrofe e ponto final.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2016 às 13:37)

Snifa disse:


> *"O presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira, Miguel Albuquerque, afirmou esta quarta-feira que a situação na ilha é "complicada, mas não catastrófica".*
> 
> Bem, não sei o que este senhor entende por catástrofe, mas se isto não é catástrofre então não sei o que será.
> 
> ...



Concordo em absoluto!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Ago 2016 às 13:42)

Snifa disse:


> *"O presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira, Miguel Albuquerque, afirmou esta quarta-feira que a situação na ilha é "complicada, mas não catastrófica".*
> 
> Bem, não sei o que este senhor entende por catástrofe, mas se isto não é catástrofre então não sei o que será.
> 
> ...



Sim, também li isso e achei meio estranha essa postura.
É sem duvida alguma uma catástrofe, que deixou marcas profundas.


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2016 às 13:52)

Nestes eventos, quando uma região é fortemente dependente do turismo, há sempre uma mensagem interna entre as autoridades e uma mensagem externa para o público em geral.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

Hawk disse:


> Nestes eventos, quando uma região é fortemente dependente do turismo, há sempre uma mensagem interna entre as autoridades e uma mensagem externa para o público em geral.



Ou melhor...



> Nestes eventos, quando uma região é fortemente dependente do turismo, há sempre uma mensagem interna entre as autoridades e uma mensagem externa para o público em geral.



Pouca utilidade traria disseminar o pânico. É verdade que as populações devem ser informadas mas realisticamente quando as autoridades são confrontadas com uma situação veloz e nova o caos instala-se rapidamente. E quando há más acessibilidades em urbanizações pior é o caso.

Como é óbvio não tenho informações mas é-me certamente possível que o fogo na fase inicial tenha ficado minimamente controlado (ou assim os bombeiros pensaram) mas depois as fortes rajadas do vento tenham acelerado a velocidade da propagação.

Quanto aos pedidos de ajuda, não tenho conhecimento que os mesmos sejam feitos pouco depois da ignição dos fogos florestais (e duvido que lá por fora se faça o mesmo). A sua utilidade também seria muito dúbia tendo em conta o tempo que demoraria até à chegada do equipamento/pessoas. Os bombeiros madeirenses estariam sempre por sua conta. É um facto.

Críticas há sempre. E em certas situações vai-se ser criticado independentemente do que se faça (se houvesse uma receita mágica para apagar os fogos certamente alguém ter-se-ia lembrado). Que se faça os habituais inquéritos. Depois, há-de se ver.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

Bem, impressionante a quantidade de fumo que está a Leste do Porto e já a avançar sobre a Cidade neste momento, céu escuro ..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Ago 2016 às 14:24)

Por Braga está novamente tudo escuro.


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2016 às 14:24)

Snifa disse:


> Bem, impressionante a quantidade de fumo que está a Leste do Porto e já a avançar sobre a Cidade neste momento, céu escuro ..



Céu  tapado por densas nuvens de fumo castanho a vir de Leste, não consigo identificar o foco mas ( pela altitude relativamente baixa do fumo ) deve ser perto.


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2016 às 14:26)

Segundo o Jornal Record o incêndio já ronda o Estádio do Nacional da Madeira..

http://www.record.xl.pt/futebol/fut...cional/detalhe/incendio-chega-a-choupana.html


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 14:29)

Snifa disse:


> Céu  tapado por densas nuvens de fumo castanho a vir de Leste, não consigo identificar o foco mas ( pela altitude relativamente baixa do fumo ) deve ser perto.


Deverá ser o de Penafiel, não?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Ago 2016 às 14:39)

*O Governo português já acionou formalmente o mecanismo europeu de proteção civil e já obteve a resposta positiva de um avião Canadair italiano que virá para Portugal ajudar no combate aos incêndios, segundo fonte oficial citada pela agência Lusa.*


De acordo com a fonte do Ministério da Administração Interna, o governo português já fez o pedido formal de ajuda aos Estados membros da União Europeia em matéria de proteção civil para fazer face aos muitos incêndios que lavram no norte e centro do país.

A Itália já disponibilizou um avião Canadair, aguardando-se respostas de outros Estados membros da UE.

O mecanismo europeu de proteção civil é uma bolsa de meios disponibilizada pelos Estados membros da UE que permite que outros peçam ajuda em casa de necessidade, por exemplo, incêndios, cheias, sismos, ou outros.

Mais de 1.700 operacionais estavam hoje, às 12:30, a combater 13 grandes fogos florestais no continente português, ao mesmo tempo que no Funchal os bombeiros continuam a tentar apagar os vários focos de incêndio.

A Madeira foi assolada por vários incêndios desde segunda-feira em várias zonas da região, que provocaram três mortos no Funchal, centenas de desalojados, dezenas de casas destruídas e avultados danos materiais.

Cerca de 135 efetivos, 115 oriundos de Lisboa e outros 30 Açores, foram enviados para a região para reforçar as equipas no combate aos incêndios.

No continente, a Autoridade de Proteção Civil (ANPC) considerava como "ocorrências importantes" na sua página às 12:30 sete incêndios rurais nos concelhos de Águeda, Gondomar, Arouca, com dois fogos ativos, Arcos de Valdevez, Viana do Castelo, Sabugal, Barcelos, Castelo de Paiva, Anadia, Santa Maria da Feira e Penafiel.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

Imagens de satélite de ontem:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

Impressionante o estado da ilha visto de cima:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionante o estado da ilha visto de cima:


Isto é de ontem, certo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 15:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto é de ontem, certo?



Não, é de hoje, 10 de Agosto.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 15:32)

Hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

Estou a ir agora para Lisboa e acabei de ver um incêndio para os lados de Sintra. Está muito feio mesmo...


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Ago 2016 às 15:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionante o estado da ilha visto de cima:





Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje:



Quais são as fontes de onde estas imagens foram retiradas?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2016 às 15:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Quais são as fontes de onde estas imagens foram retiradas?



https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 15:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Quais são as fontes de onde estas imagens foram retiradas?


https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01


----------



## geoair.pt (10 Ago 2016 às 15:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> https://lance.modaps.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


Obrigado!


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 15:50)

A lista de caminho já não cabe numa imagem só...


----------



## Stinger (10 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

Alguém sabe como esta o ponto de situação em gondomar ?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

No fogos.pt já mostram o incêndio que há pouco vi. É em Rio de Mouro, Sintra.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2016 às 16:08)

Um de Anadia que avisto daqui onde estou já parece mais ou menos controlado pela cor do fumo, chegou a ter mau aspecto há uma hora atrás. Aparecerem 2 fireboss que atestavam na Barragem da Agueira, entretanto após 3 ou 4 descargas foram para outro lado que não devem ter mãos a medir


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

incêndio em Águeda descontrolado, foram pedidos mais meios aéreos com urgência


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2016 às 16:16)

huguh disse:


> incêndio em Águeda descontrolado, foram pedidos mais meios aéreos com urgência


Indiquem as fontes por favor! É que há um grande fluxo de informação e nem sempre se entende o que se está a passar.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2016 às 16:22)

Reaparecerem agora mesmo os 2 firefoss que estiveram a abastecer na Agueira rumo ao incêndio de Anadia, mas agora parece que estão a seguir para a zona de Águeda/Caramulo.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

vitamos disse:


> Indiquem as fontes por favor! É que há um grande fluxo de informação e nem sempre se entende o que se está a passar.



http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...eios-aereos-pedidos-com-urgencia-5331550.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Ago 2016 às 16:41)

Distrito do Porto literalmente a arder é incêndios por todo o lado terrível.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 16:44)

Mais um a começar aqui a Este
direção Armamar/Tabuaço/São João da Pesqueira


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2016 às 16:44)

Incêndio aqui perto na Parede, a iniciar-se. https://fogos.pt/?fire=12146572


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2016 às 16:49)

Por aqui vês-se uma torre para Sudoeste deve ser o de Castanheira de Pêra.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

Os passadiços do Paiva já estão encerrados preventivamente!
http://www.aroucageopark.pt/pt/atua...evam-ao-encerramento-dos-passadicos-do-paiva/


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 16:58)

Calamidade:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

Incêndio na margem sul, para os lados do Barreiro, visível do Parque Eduardo VII.


----------



## dASk (10 Ago 2016 às 17:21)

Acho que é  novamente na Quinta do Anjo onde ontrm provocou o encerramento da linha da fertagus. Desde finais de julho ocorrem 2/3 incendios diariamente nessa zona não  percebo como não  apanharam ninguém  ainda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 17:36)

*Bombeiros podem abastecer-se gratuitamente em cadeia de hipermercados*
com Lusa


 A cadeia de hipermercados do Grupo Sonae decidiu hoje que os bombeiros das zonas afectadas pelos incêndios podem abastecer-se gratuitamente de bens essenciais nas suas lojas.





Os bombeiros das zonas fustigadas pelos incêndios podem abastecer-se gratuitamente de bens essenciais nos hipermercados Continente, disse à Lusa fonte do grupo.

Para isso, basta que um responsável da corporação se dirija à loja mais próxima e peça os bens de primeira necessidade que mais fazem falta aos bombeiros, que se encontram no terreno a combater os incêndios que lavram no centro e no norte do país.

Caso seja necessário, a empresa também disponibiliza o transporte da mercadoria até aos locais.

Água, barras energéticas e outros bens não perecíveis são os mais necessários para quem está no terreno sujeito a muito trabalho e a altas temperaturas.

Entretanto, a Direção-geral da Saúde avisou que o leite não é um antídoto do monóxido de carbono, principal componente tóxico dos incêndios, lembrando que a inalação de fumos pode provocar danos nas vias respiratórias.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...r-se-gratuitamente-em-cadeia-de-hipermercados


----------



## criz0r (10 Ago 2016 às 17:38)

Daqui de Entrecampos já se vê uma coluna de fumo de alguma dimensão na margem sul, isto não há meio de parar.. OFF TOPIC: Os bombeiros de Cacilhas estão a aceitar águas, barras de cereais e enlatados, se alguém quiser contribuir toda a ajuda é bem-vinda.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 17:43)

Imagens impressionantes da CMTV do incêndio em Castanheira de Pera
está de loucos de novo por lá, já vai no concelho de Figueiró dos Vinhos


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

Aqui o céu está assim:


----------



## Paulo H (10 Ago 2016 às 18:22)

Apenas por curiosidade, podem consultar o site infra, para verificar a qualidade do ar em Portugal, no continente e ilhas.

Relacionado em parte com os incendios, temos alguns indicadores (monóxido de carbono - CO) e partículas (P10 e P2.5),  
Nas áreas urbanas é normal existir maior poluição.

Verifica-se que o dia de ontem, foi pior que hoje, em especial na Madeira:

*http://qualar.apambiente.pt/index.php?page=2&day=9&month=8&year=2016&x=5&y=5 *


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

*Cristiano Ronaldo oferece ajuda financeira à Madeira*
Em desenvolvimento


Cristiano Ronaldo vai oferecer ajuda financeira à Madeira, após os incêndios que deflagraram no Funchal e que mataram três pessoas. O jogador já falou ao telefone com Manuel Albuquerque.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-08-10-Cristiano-Ronaldo-oferece-ajuda-financeira-a-Madeira

Já era de se esperar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2016 às 18:55)

*Ponte de Sor: Bêbado ao volante de um automóvel com o pneu furado provocou mais de 30 focos de incêndio*

Um homem, de 60 anos de idade, foi detido pela GNR, em Ponte de Sor, por se encontrar a provocar focos de incêndio, junto da Estrada Nacional 119, ao conduzir uma viatura com um pneu furado e com a jante a roçar no asfalto.

Em comunicado a GNR refere que o individuo foi submetido ao teste de alcoolémia e acusou um valor superior a 1,20 gramas de álcool por litro de sangue.

A GNR indica que a detenção ocorreu na Estrada Nacional 119, no sentido Ponte de Sor-Alter do Chão, perto do cruzamento para a localidade de Chança,

O condutor foi intercetado pelos militares da GNR depois de ter percorrido cerca de 20 quilómetros com a viatura com o pneu dianteiro direito rebentado e a jante já bastante danificada pela fricção, provocando aproximadamente 30 focos de incêndio na berma da estrada.

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index...do-provocou-mais-de-30-focos-de-incendio.html

*A25, A28 e A43 com trânsito condicionado*

As autoestradas da Beira Litoral e Alta (A25), do Litoral Norte (A28) e Radial de Gondomar (A43), bem como as estradas nacionais (EN) 16, 230 e 336 estão condicionadas devido à ocorrência de incêndios.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/incendios-cortam-a43-em-gondomar-e-a28-em-cerveira-5331044.html

Alguem que me esclareça aqui uma duvida que ontem ouvi um relato de um popular dizendo que dantes mal soava a sirene no quartéis do bombeiros e a saída deles para o TO era imediata, e agora parece que precisam de autorização vinda dos seus superiores que estão em Lisboa, e a senhora disse que até vir essa mesma ordem é que atrasa logo muito tempo para o combate inicial do incendio.

*Diretor de Florestas alerta para risco de "deslizamento de aluviões"*

O diretor regional de Florestas da Madeira, Miguel Sequeira, afirmou hoje que a área ardida é de "vários milhares de hectares", alertando para o perigo de ocorrerem "deslizamentos de aluviões" devido à eliminação do coberto de vegetação das florestas.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, Miguel Sequeira disse que ainda "é muito cedo para avançar com um valor" da área florestal ardida, adiantando que são, garantidamente, "centenas de milhares" de hectares afetados.

http://www.rtp.pt/madeira/sociedade...-para-risco-de-deslizamento-de-aluvioes-_4030

Isto é mais um assunto muito delicado que eu por acaso já me tinha lembrado por estes dias, e ainda para mais tendo em conta os niveis de precipitação, e num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 19:29)

Situação atual no Funchal:





 Fonte


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 19:43)




----------



## robinetinidol (10 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

E em Castanheira de Pêra? Alguém sabe como está?


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2016 às 20:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Diretor de Florestas alerta para risco de "deslizamento de aluviões"*
> 
> (...)
> Em declarações à agência Lusa, Miguel Sequeira disse que ainda "é muito cedo para avançar com um valor" da área florestal ardida, adiantando que são, garantidamente, "*centenas de milhares*" de hectares afetados.
> ...



Centenas de milhares de hectares ardidos???


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2016 às 20:41)

Daqui de F.C.Rodrigo avista-se a coluna de fumo do incêndio que lavra no concelho de Torre de Moncorvo, o combate a este fogo já conta com 103 bombeiros, 38 viaturas e um meio aéreo.

https://fogos.pt/?fire=12147161


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

Marrocos vai enviar 2 aviões Canadair para ajudar no combate aos incêndios.

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...e-dois-avioes-canadair-para-combate-aos-fogos


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Um amigo meu que é guia oficial nas levadas da Madeira disse-me que parte do Jardim Botânico do Funchal ardeu. Disse que foi perdido património histórico importantíssimo. Algumas das mais belas quintas do Funchal arderam e que a situação presente é de verdadeira catástrofe, pior que as inundações de 2010!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

*Albuquerque diz que vai pedir parecer técnico sobre utilização de meios aéreos*

 O presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira anunciou hoje que vai solicitar um parecer técnico sobre a viabilidade da utilização de meios aéreos na região no combate aos incêndios florestais.






Miguel Albuquerque falava aos jornalistas no âmbito da visita que o Presidente da República, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, efetua hoje à Madeira na sequência dos incêndios que deflagraram a ilha na segunda-feira e provocaram três vítimas mortais, cerca de mil desalojados provisórios, destruição de dezenas de habitações e avultados prejuízos materiais.

"Eu vou resolver a questão de uma vez por todas", declarou o governante madeirense quando confrontado com as críticas sobre esta questão, que, adiantou, "se discute há muitos anos: se a Madeira deve ou não ter meios aéreos de combate aos fogos".

O líder madeirense argumentou que existe "um conjunto de pareceres contraditórios sobre a matéria", apontando existirem opiniões de que, devido às condições climatéricas e orográficas da Madeira, "é quase impossível e suicidário fazê-lo, por causa dos ventos, vales, etc".

"Vou resolver a questão. Vou pedir um parecer técnico ao Governo, para o mais rapidamente possível me darem um parecer relativamente a esta matéria".



AMB/JF // ARA

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ecer-tecnico-sobre-utilizacao-de-meios-aereos


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um amigo meu que é guia oficial nas levadas da Madeira disse-me que parte do Jardim Botânico do Funchal ardeu. Disse que foi perdido património histórico importantíssimo. Algumas das mais belas quintas do Funchal arderam e que a situação presente é de verdadeira catástrofe, pior que as inundações de 2010!


Citando: "Uma vez que a catástrofe humanitária é muito maior, a comunicação social não dá atenção a isso, mas há muito património importante, em mau estado ou mesmo completamente perdido... O Jardim Tropical Monte Palace, do Joe Berardo, que para mim era um dos mais bonitos que havia visto por todos os sítios por onde passei, aparentemente ardeu por completo. A perde é inestimável! Só em arte devem ter-se perdido milhões... No caso do Jardim Botânico, ainda não sei qual é a dimensão da perda, mas pelo menos uma lateral onde havia algumas espécies raras da flora endémica local, e outras ardeu! Depois não sei se penetrou mais para o interior ou se ficou-se por aí. O Jardim Orquídea que fica logo ao lado e infelizmente tem a maior estufa no lado onde o fogo fez mais estrago, provavelmente também desapareceu...
Das coisas que normalmente recomendava aos meus clientes para visitar quando estavam no Funchal, não deve restar quase nada...
Nós (guias) estamos trabalhando em parceria uns com os outros. Vamos trocando informações entre nós sobre as zonas que estão praticáveis, se não é impossível fazer alguma coisa..."


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Grande incêndio vejo daqui da régua. Deve ser na serra das meadas, lamego, por aí. Se alguém puder ver..
Não estou em casa não consigo consultar o site da prociv

Enviado do meu ST25i através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 23:14)

huguh disse:


> Grande incêndio vejo daqui da régua. Deve ser na serra das meadas, lamego, por aí. Se alguém puder ver..
> Não estou em casa não consigo consultar o site da prociv
> 
> Enviado do meu ST25i através de Tapatalk


Há um incêndio perto de Castro Daire mas já está em resolução.


----------



## huguh (10 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há um incêndio perto de Castro Daire mas já está em resolução.



já vi. não é esse, é em Cárquere, Resende
está no site com 55 bombeiros, 14 veículos. Deve ter começado do outro lado do monte e já está do lado de cá, porque consegue ver-se da Régua

o meu telemóvel é uma porcaria à noite mas é aquela faixa laranja no meio


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2016 às 23:46)

É o inferno em Arouca...


----------



## Hawk (10 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Citando: "Uma vez que a catástrofe humanitária é muito maior, a comunicação social não dá atenção a isso, mas há muito património importante, em mau estado ou mesmo completamente perdido... O Jardim Tropical Monte Palace, do Joe Berardo, que para mim era um dos mais bonitos que havia visto por todos os sítios por onde passei, aparentemente ardeu por completo. A perde é inestimável! Só em arte devem ter-se perdido milhões... No caso do Jardim Botânico, ainda não sei qual é a dimensão da perda, mas pelo menos uma lateral onde havia algumas espécies raras da flora endémica local, e outras ardeu! Depois não sei se penetrou mais para o interior ou se ficou-se por aí. O Jardim Orquídea que fica logo ao lado e infelizmente tem a maior estufa no lado onde o fogo fez mais estrago, provavelmente também desapareceu...
> Das coisas que normalmente recomendava aos meus clientes para visitar quando estavam no Funchal, não deve restar quase nada...
> Nós (guias) estamos trabalhando em parceria uns com os outros. Vamos trocando informações entre nós sobre as zonas que estão praticáveis, se não é impossível fazer alguma coisa..."



Não tenho a certeza se este testemunho está correcto. Não há qualquer indicação de que o Jardim Monte Tropical Palace tenha ardido ou sequer ficar danificado. No Jardim Botânico ardeu um anexo mas não creio que a sua reabertura seja posta em causa. A verificar nos próximos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

IF de Castanheira de Pêra já ultrapassou os 300 bombeiros 

Não há fim para este desastre nacional, total calamidade.


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2016 às 00:05)

" Se necessário agarrem no carro e fujam" - Presidente Arouca. Tudo rodeado por chamas, sem saídas, à exceção de uma pequena parte para o litoral. Rajadas 100 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

robinetinidol disse:


> " Se necessário agarrem no carro e fujam" - Presidente Arouca. Tudo rodeado por chamas, sem saídas, à exceção de uma pequena parte para o litoral. Rajadas 100 km/h.


"Os bombeiros passaram de "gestão de crise" para "gestão de castástrofe" focados na defesa da vida humana."

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-acompanhe-a-situacao-minuto-a-minuto_e939680

Por muito que façam é impossível controlarem o fogo. Faz lembrar o incêndio do Canadá


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 00:55)

A situação está agreste em Arouca. O incêndio está muito perto da vila. São vários os relatos no twitter...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Ago 2016 às 01:08)

Fui agora lá fora e a cinza cai parece chuva.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

Arouca  que pena aquela zona era um encanto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

Mais uma noite de lestada.. novo incêndio em recarei 35 operacionais

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Arouca  que pena aquela zona era um encanto.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ainda é, isto foi só um percalço.


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 01:43)

Incrível o vento em Águeda e Arouca...
a noite vai ser longa


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 02:22)

*Fogo "dantesco" coloca várias povoações em risco em Arouca*
*O presidente da Câmara de Arouca, José Artur Neves, fala num cenário "dantesco", adiantando que percorreu 150 quilómetros dentro do concelho e encontrou "tudo rodeado de chamas".*

O autarca disse que grande parte do concelho está a ser atingido pelas chamas, com exceção da parte mais próxima do litoral, afirmando que há várias povoações em risco.

Em declarações à Lusa, o Artur José Neves disse que o fogo, que começou às 14:35 de segunda-feira nas freguesias de Janarde e Covelo de Paivó, "está a galgar quilómetros num perímetro louco".

"Só o lado poente, na direção do litoral, é que não está a arder. Do resto arde tudo. E com a ventania que está, não vai escapar nada", afirmou José Artur Neves, mostrando-se "muito apreensivo".

O autarca referiu ainda que há "uma imensidão de povoações" que estão em risco, identificando algumas aldeias e lugares como Tebilhão, Cando, Cabreiros, Vilarinho, Mealha, Gamarão de Baixo e Gamarão de Cima.

[URL='http://www.meteopt.com/forum/1065003563596157']Leia mais:  http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/aveiro/arouca/interior/ha-varias-povoacoes-em-risco-em-arouca-5332844.html#ixzz4GyyXVdY[/URL]


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Ago 2016 às 03:47)

Como estão as coisas em Arouca?


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2016 às 08:21)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2016 às 10:12)

Os 2 canadairs marroquinos já chegaram a Portugal e vão actuar primeiramente no IF de Castelo de Paiva.


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2016 às 10:28)

Já foi aqui referido, e volta-se a repetir:

*Este tópico é para seguimento da situação no terreno, com informações relevantes e não redundantes com a informação apresentada pela Protecção Civil.*

Discussões de índole política e de planeamento foram e serão movidas para o tópico do Estado do País.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2016 às 10:39)

Dia de ontem:


----------



## nunessimoes (11 Ago 2016 às 10:42)

Aos entendidos, como será a meteorologia no próximo fim de semana prolongado, relativamente ao combate de incêndios florestais?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Ago 2016 às 10:44)

David sf disse:


> Este tópico é para seguimento da situação no terreno, com informações relevantes e não redundantes com a informação apresentada pela Protecção Civil.



Tens razão, peço desculpa, mas isto revolta-me..da minha parte não se volta a repetir..

Entretanto:

*Cidade do Porto cercada pelo fumo dos incêndios*


A cidade do Porto está cercada pelo fumo dos incêndios que lavram no distrito. O ar está pesado, quase irrespirável. Cheira a fumo nas ruas e nas casas.

O distrito do Porto é o mais fustigado pelos fogos em Portugal continental. O fumo dos incêndios que nos últimos dias têm fustigado vários concelhos acumulou-se à volta da cidade Invicta, criando um manto diáfano de nuvens baixas de poluição.

Os incêndios no distrito vizinho de Aveiro, nomeadamente nos concelhos de Arouca e Castelo de Paiva, adensam a nuvem de fumo que tapa o sol desde o raiar do dia.

Casas, escritórios, ruas, tudo está tomado pelo cheiro a incêndio. O ar está pesado e difícil de respirar.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...-cercada-pelo-fumo-dos-incendios-5333249.html



Decididamente este é o pior dia de fumo, nunca vi tal coisa na minha vida , é surreal, nem o sol consegue passar...altamente prejudicial á saude estas situação, sem falar nas cinzas que caiem...Isto não é fumo, é praticamente nevoeiro sobre a cidade..


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

Vamos ver se agora com a chegada do reforço dos meios aéreos isto abranda um pouco, já chega destas imagens horríveis que nos chegam do Norte e Centro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 10:53)

*Hotel do Buçaco evacuado devido a incêndio*
11 ago, 2016 - 09:47

Já não há hóspedes no local que foram retirados por precaução devido ao fogo que lavra na zona da Anadia.



O "Palace Hotel" do Buçaco, na freguesia do Luso, concelho da Mealhada, foi evacuado na última noite, segundo informações avançadas à Renascença por fonte daquele unidade hoteleira.

Já não há hóspedes no local. Foram retirados do local por precaução devido ao fogo que lavra na zona da Anadia.

Nesta altura desconhe-se o número total de hóspedes que foram retirados e onde foram realojado, mas a mesma fonte acrescenta se tratou de uma acção preventiva e que agora "tudo decorre dentro da normalidade".

"A situação é muito mais calma", acrescenta a mesma fonte.

O presidente da Junta do Luso, Claudemiro Semedo, avança à Renascença que a situação no terreno está mais controlada neste momento e espera que caso não haja alteração dos ventos a situação não se agrave.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61162/hotel_do_bucaco_evacuado_devido_a_incendio?utm_source=rss

Espero sinceramente que um património natural tão importante como a Mata do Buçaco desapareça... Com a continuação do tempo quente e seco até segunda-feira/terça-feira, é deverás preocupante a situação dos incêndios em Portugal.


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2016 às 10:56)

Segundo o JN o fogo já chegou aos passadiços do Paiva,

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ave...s-do-paiva-e-ameaca-varias-casas-5333271.html


----------



## João Pedro (11 Ago 2016 às 10:58)

E os passadiços do Paiva já arderam outra vez aparentemente...


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 12:38)

o incêndio que via ontem daqui ainda continua e já aparece na pagina da PROCIV
registar mais um aqui em frente em Lamego e outro a oeste em Baião. hoje estou rodeado de incêndios


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2016 às 12:53)

Para os lados do luso e Anadia duas colunas altas e muito grossas, que já formam pirocumulos


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

Os Passadiços do Paiva ardem novamente:













Fotos de Ricardo Mendes
 Fonte


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2016 às 13:45)

A reportar de Castanheira de Pêra, novo reacendimento no mesmo local onde ontem andou a arde, mas foi rapidamente atacado pelo helicóptero. De manhã houve um início de incêndio do lado oposto. O vento está fraco.


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 13:48)

SItuação neste momento


----------



## dahon (11 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

robinetinidol disse:


> Para os lados do luso e Anadia duas colunas altas e muito grossas, que já formam pirocumulos


Também visualizo esse pyrocumulus aqui de Viseu.
Entretanto há mais ou menos 15 minutos passaram dois canadair sobre Viseu para noroeste.


----------



## robinetinidol (11 Ago 2016 às 14:32)

E em Ourém a coisa está a ficar preta segundo me disseram..


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 14:37)

11 de Agosto:




De notar que a nuvem de fumo está bastante mais densa que nos últimos dias.
 Fonte


----------



## Hawk (11 Ago 2016 às 14:40)

Hawk disse:


> Não tenho a certeza se este testemunho está correcto. Não há qualquer indicação de que o Jardim Monte Tropical Palace tenha ardido ou sequer ficar danificado. No Jardim Botânico ardeu um anexo mas não creio que a sua reabertura seja posta em causa. A verificar nos próximos dias.



Só para esclarecer esta questão. Confirma-se que o Jardim Monte Tropical Palace não foi afectado e o Jardim Botânico estará aberto ao público a partir de amanhã dia 12.


----------



## criz0r (11 Ago 2016 às 14:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> De notar que a nuvem de fumo está bastante mais densa que nos últimos dias.



Que imagem horrível, o verde a ser engolido pelo preto..


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 14:44)

Dos que começaram mais recentemente, incêndio que começou às 13:27 em Cercal, Ourém já quase com 100 bombeiros e em Sendim, Miranda do Douro quase 50


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 15:41)

Hawk disse:


> Só para esclarecer esta questão. Confirma-se que o Jardim Monte Tropical Palace não foi afectado e o Jardim Botânico estará aberto ao público a partir de amanhã dia 12.


Graças a Deus, vou reportar ao meu amigo!


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 16:15)

o incêndio que se vê da Régua em Resende continua a arder com intensidade
não vai ser controlado tão cedo, pelo menos até durante a noite. Coluna de fumo bem intensa

Do outro lado do rio, praticamente em frente existe um outro bem grande também, na zona de Baião


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 16:40)

criz0r disse:


> Que imagem horrível, o verde a ser engolido pelo preto..


É triste...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

Foto de uma amiga minha do incêndio de Ourém (Gondemaria) pelas 14:30:


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

quase 100 bombeiros na zona de Santa Comba Dão, mais de 15 focos de incêndio começaram junto à linha da beira alta, alegadamente provocados pela passagem de um comboio


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 16:58)

huguh disse:


> quase 100 bombeiros na zona de Santa Comba Dão, mais de 15 focos de incêndio começaram junto à linha da beira alta, alegadamente provocados pela passagem de um comboio


Fonte?


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 17:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fonte?



http://www.jornaldocentro.pt/comboio-da-linha-da-beira-alta-deixa-rasto-de-chamas-em-20-kilometros/

também já deu na CMTV


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 17:17)




----------



## superstorm (11 Ago 2016 às 17:32)

Boas tardes, este e o cenário que se vive aqui em rio tinto 








Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 17:58)

*Cerca de 200 operacionais combatem fogo em Ourém, um bombeiro assistido*

 Um incêndio que deflagrou numa zona florestal cerca das 13:00 de hoje em Cercal, Ourém, mobilizava às 16:50 cerca de 200 operacionais, um dos quais teve de receber assistência médica, informou a Proteção Civil de Santarém.





"Há registo de um ferido, um elemento da Força Especial de Bombeiros, devido a desgaste, e que teve de ser assistido no local", disse a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém à agência Lusa.

O incêndio tem consumido sobretudo área de floresta entre a freguesia de Cercal e a de Gondemaria/Olival, e "o combate está a decorrer favoravelmente e sem habitações em risco", acrescentou.

No terreno encontram-se 195 operacionais, apoiados por 60 veículos e dois meios aéreos, das corporações de bombeiros de Sardoal, Abrantes, Torres Novas, Fátima, Caxarias, Alcanena e Ferreira do Zêzere.



MYF // ROC



Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...combatem-fogo-em-ourem--um-bombeiro-assistido


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

*Alerta laranja prolongado até domingo*
11 ago, 2016 - 16:15

Condições meteorológicas não vão ajudar os bombeiros no combate aos incêndios nos próximos dias, alerta secretário de Estado da Administração Interna.



Foto: Nuno André Ferreira/Lusa
O estado de alerta laranja vai ser prolongado pelo menos até domingo, dia 14, anunciou esta quinta-feira o secretário de Estado da Administração Interna, no final de uma reunião com representantes de todos os grupos parlamentares.
...  http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/61219/alerta_laranja_prolongado_ate_domingo?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 18:26)

O fumo do incêndio de Ourem já chega cá...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

"*17h41 - Alerta no distrito de Aveiro por causa do ozono
*
Concentração de ozono no ar ultrapassou os níveis a partir dos quais pode afetar a saúde em cinco concelhos do distrito de Aveiro: Albergaria-a-Velha, Estarreja, Murtosa, Ovar e parte de Aveiro.

As autoridades avisam que estes valores “podem provocar danos na saúde humana, especialmente nos grupos mais sensíveis” - como crianças, idosos, asmáticos, alérgicos e pessoas com outras doenças respiratórias ou cardíacas.

É aconselhado reduzir ao mínimo a atividade física intensa ao ar livre e evitar fatores de risco como fumar ou utilizar produtos irritantes (gasolina, tintas e vernizes)."

"*17h51 - Ponto de situação
*
Mais de 2.400 operacionais combatiam às 17h30 15 grandes fogos florestais no Continente."



Qualidade do Ar está péssima, em Aveiro está no pior estado possível:






As pessoas mais sensíveis ao fumo nem devem saber o que fazer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 18:37)

*Aldeia de Arcos de Valdevez evacuada por causa do Fogo*

 A aldeia de Vilarinho das Quartas, no Soajo, Arcos de Valdevez, situada na área do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês (PNPG) está a ser evacuada por causa dos fogos, disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara local.





Em declarações hoje às 17:30 à agência Lusa o presidente da Câmara de Arcos de Valdevez, João Esteves explicou que "a situação voltou a complicar-se e a estar como na segunda-feira", altura em que as chamas mais fustigaram aquele concelho do distrito de Viana do Castelo.

"Começamos a evacuar a aldeia de Vilarinho das Quartas", adiantou o autarca.

O presidente da Câmara de Ponte da Barca, Vassalo Abreu referiu que o fogo "passou o rio Lima cerca das 17:00 e está a ameaçar Paradamonte", aldeia situada junto à antiga central hidroelétrica da EDP.

"É o fogo que lavra em Arcos de Valdevez, do outro lado do rio, em Vilarinho das Quartas que atingiu Paradamonte", referiu.





ABYC // MSP

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...-arcos-de-valdevez-evacuada-por-causa-do-fogo


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2016 às 19:55)

@guisilva5000 Qual a fonte dessas informações e desse mapa?


----------



## qwerl (11 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> @guisilva5000 Qual a fonte dessas informações e desse mapa?



http://qualar.apambiente.pt/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2016 às 20:22)

Estado da ilha da Madeira, hoje ao início da tarde.

Funchal claramente mais calmo, mas ainda situação bastante complicada na zona da Calheta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 20:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O fumo do incêndio de Ourem já chega cá...


Alguem sabe como está o incêndio em Ourem? Continuo com bastante fumo... Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2016 às 20:28)

O incêndio de Ourém está dado como Em Conclusão no site da Proteção Civil. 180 homens e 56 veículos. Parece estar controlado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 20:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio de Ourém está dado como Em Conclusão no site da Proteção Civil. 180 homens e 56 veículos. Parece estar controlado.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

De acordo com o Laboratório de Fogos Florestais da UTAD já arderam mais de 90000 héctares em 2016, em Portugal Continental:




Só hoje arderam 25000 héctares.
 Fonte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2016 às 21:46)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## nunessimoes (11 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


É de onde? Agora?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

O vídeo é de dia 8.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

Fogo de valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 22:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com o Laboratório de Fogos Florestais da UTAD já arderam mais de 90000 héctares em 2016, em Portugal Continental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Nunca vi um gráfico tão chocante, em 3-4 dias cresceu exponencialmente...e ainda vamos no inicio do mês.  2016 vai a caminho de ter a área mais ardida dos últimos 10 anos


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 22:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca vi um gráfico tão chocante, em 3-4 dias cresceu exponencialmente...e ainda vamos no inicio do mês.  2016 vai a caminho de ter a área mais ardida dos últimos 10 anos


Infelizmente ainda há muito para arder... Sinceramente nestes meus 17 anos de vida não me lembro de um mês assim. Talvez 2003 tenha sido pior mas só tinha 4 anos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 22:13)

A qualidade do ar no litoral norte é extremamente perigosa:

Satélite Aqua


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

Há um incêndio em Alenquer, Lisboa com 107 meios humanos e 29 meios terrestres. Deverá estar quase a aparecer nas ocorrências importantes do ProCiv.
No distrito de Lisboa, há outro incêndio em curso em Camarate, Loures que deve estar a dar trabalho, visto que teve início às 17:53...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Ago 2016 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente ainda há muito para arder... Sinceramente nestes meus 17 anos de vida não me lembro de um mês assim. Talvez 2003 tenha sido pior mas só tinha 4 anos...


O cenário deixado no centro de Portugal no ano de 2003 foi catastrófico. Ainda hoje, 13 anos depois, quem circular nas estradas entre Vila de Rei, Sertã, Oleiros, pode ver que ainda há dezenas de encostas com vegetação rasteira e sem uma única árvore. Algumas têm árvores solitárias, eucaliptos que sobreviveram, ou simplesmente troncos ardidos ainda no chão... É muito triste porque este vai ser o cenário do litoral norte. Claro que existem áreas com reflorestação, mas é necessário décadas até as árvores atingirem um porte adulto. 

Acabaram de dizer na RTP 3:

"Em 35 anos arderam em Portugal o equivalente a 1/3 do território"


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2016 às 22:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> No distrito de Lisboa, há outro incêndio em curso em Camarate, Loures que deve estar a dar trabalho, visto que teve início às 17:53...



É gaffe (infelizmente são generalizadas). Como podes ver não há meios no terreno.

EDIT: Alenquer em Resolução


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente ainda há muito para arder... Sinceramente nestes meus 17 anos de vida não me lembro de um mês assim. Talvez 2003 tenha sido pior mas só tinha 4 anos...



2003 e 2005, com 425.839 Ha e 339.089 Ha respectivamente... Estamos já próximos dos 110.232 ha de 2012

Fonte: http://www.pordata.pt/Portugal/Incêndios+florestais+e+área+ardida+–+Continente-1192

@Tiagolco infelizmente tenho que dizer uma coisa: teremos de nos habituar, pois se não houver é por uma de duas razões. A primeira são as condições atmosféricas favoráveis como em 2008 e 2014; a outra é quando não houver mais nada para arder.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

vitamos disse:


> É gaffe (infelizmente são generalizadas). Como podes ver não há meios no terreno.


No fogos.pt aparecem 2 meios terrestres e 5 meios humanos, o que é estranho para um incêndio de 4 horas...
É gaffe com certeza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

Série de imagens satélite desde Domingo dia 7 até hoje :


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> 2003 e 2005, com 425.839 Ha e 339.089 Ha respectivamente... Estamos já próximos dos 110.232 ha de 2012
> 
> Fonte: http://www.pordata.pt/Portugal/Incêndios+florestais+e+área+ardida+–+Continente-1192
> 
> @Tiagolco infelizmente tenho que dizer uma coisa: teremos de nos habituar, pois se não houver é por uma de duas razões. A primeira são as condições atmosféricas favoráveis como em 2008 e 2014; a outra é quando não houver mais nada para arder.


Concordo, mas enfim é triste ver tantas zonas tão bonitas que nunca visitei simplesmente a converterem-se em cinzas...


----------



## Paulo H (11 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca vi um gráfico tão chocante, em 3-4 dias cresceu exponencialmente...e ainda vamos no inicio do mês.  2016 vai a caminho de ter a área mais ardida dos últimos 10 anos


Significa obviamente que foi ultrapassada a capacidade de resposta dos nossos bombeiros. Infelizmente os pedidos de ajuda, novos fogos e reacendimentos foram tantos que basicamente a prioridade em muitos casos foi de proteger as casas.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Ago 2016 às 23:19)

Hoje houve vários "reacendimentos" em Castanheira de Pera. É incrível como com vento muito fraco surgem vários focos de incêndio na serra, inclusive em zonas onde já nem o sol batia. Só pode ser fogo posto. 
Ao fim da tarde a situação complicou-se de novo, do lado oposto ao que ardeu ontem, mas acabou por ser controlado. 
Durante todo o dia havia elementos dos Bombeiros, Exército, Sapadores Florestais e GNR a cavalo a percorrer a zona em constante vigilância. Estavam presentes CB de Óbidos e Caldas da Rainha. 



Tiagolco disse:


> No fogos.pt aparecem 2 meios terrestres e 5 meios humanos, o que é estranho para um incêndio de 4 horas...
> É gaffe com certeza.


Deve ser erro da protecção civil, que não actualiza as informações. Tenho reparado que vários incêndios estão várias horas "em curso" com 1 ou 2 meios terrestres e meia dúzia de homens. E por vezes há ocorrências que nem aparecem no mapas, outras aparecem como ocorrências mas não passaram de chamadas falsas ou falso alarme.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

Provavelmente houve um reacendimento ou uma extensão do incêndio em Alenquer, perto de Abrigada...


----------



## huguh (11 Ago 2016 às 23:34)

vitamos disse:


> É gaffe (infelizmente são generalizadas). Como podes ver não há meios no terreno.
> 
> EDIT: Alenquer em Resolução



eu no ano passado (ainda era a antiga maneira de consultar os incêndios, clicando no dia e mês), cheguei a questionar sobre esse problema por email à ANPC, na altura muitos incendios apareciam e depois desapareciam misteriosamente, e a resposta na altura do 2º comandante nacional foi que muitas vezes os incêndios eram lá colocados quando recebiam as chamadas de alerta e depois quando se chegava ao local ou era falso alarme ou então não era incendio florestal, mas sim queima de resíduos ou outras coisas do género


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

*Populações da Calheta podem ficar sem água potável dentro de 24 horas*

 







Calheta (Madeira), 11 ago (Lusa) -- Os incêndios na Calheta, na Ilha da Madeira, afetaram o abastecimento das estações de tratamento de água e, por isso, a autarquia apela à população para que a poupe, sob pena de poderem ficar sem água potável.

Os incêndios continuavam ativos esta noite na Calheta, mas já não existem habitações em risco, uma vez que o fogo está concentrado numa zona de vegetação, relatou à Lusa o presidente da Câmara Municipal da Calheta, Carlos Teles, que agora está mais preocupado com a eventual falta de água potável no concelho.

"Por favor, as pessoas não gastem água mais do que a suficiente ou urgente, porque a água está a fazer-nos muita falta e, neste momento, a água potável não está a ser abastecida nas estações de tratamento", apelou o autarca, em declarações à Lusa.

Se a situação se mantiver por mais 24 horas "vamos ter problemas com o abastecimento de água potável", vaticinou Carlos Teles, acrescentando que os mais afetados serão as cerca de 1.500 pessoas que vivem nas freguesias de Prazeres e de Estreito da Calheta.

Às 22:00 de hoje, havia uma frente de incêndio na zona alta da freguesia dos Prazeres, "difícil de controlar", que estava a ser combatida por cerca de 150 homens, apoiados por 14 viaturas e um posto móvel da Proteção Civil.

"Temos muitos meios no terreno", disse Carlos Teles, acrescentando que estão também no local elementos do Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM) e da Cruz Vermelha, assim como cinco máquinas escavadoras que esta noite estão a limpar e a alargar alguns caminhos florestais de terra batida.

O autarca garantiu à Lusa que a limpeza dos caminhos florestais é realizada normalmente, mas "a rede de caminhos florestais é muito grande" e a "vegetação muito densa".

O trabalho de alargamento do caminho florestal que hoje está a ser feito "é uma situação de recurso, que alarga também o perímetro de segurança".

"Esta é uma luta inglória", desabafou o autarca, que tem esperança "que a noite ajude", já que as temperaturas estão a descer e a intensidade dos ventos está a diminuir.

Depois de esta semana ter aberto o Pavilhão Gimnodesportivo da Calheta para acolher desalojados e 52 turistas, o autarca já conseguiu fechar o pavilhão e resolver a situação de todas as pessoas -- os turistas foram transferidos para outras unidades hoteleiras.

Quanto aos prejuízos provocados pelos incêndios, Carlos Teles diz que esse é um trabalho que ainda levará alguns dias a estar concluído.



SIM // ARA

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...dem-ficar-sem-agua-potavel-dentro-de-24-horas


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2016 às 03:18)

RTP

*23h30 - O ponto da situação
*
Às 23h30 de dia 11 havia 151 incêndios rurais no país que mobilizavam 4192 operacionais, 1316 veículos e um meio aéreo, de acordo com a página da Proteção Civil. 

Aveiro, com 17 ocorrências mobilizava a maioria dos meios - 1358 operacionais. Porto registava o maior número de ocorrências (38), Viseu, como Aveiro, contabilizava 17 e Braga, 16. Incêndios importantes eram 10. 

De acordo com o IPMA, o tempo quente vai manter-se mas o vento deverá diminuir nos próximos dias, o que poderá ajudar à resolução dos fogos. Os alertas à população e o apelo a que siga "rigorosamente" as instruções das autoridades, mantêm-se. O alerta laranja foi prolongado até domingo dia 14.

Itália e Espanha foram os únicos países a enviar meios aéreos e primeiro-ministro António Costa diz que mecanismo europeu de Proteção Civil está sobrecarregado devido a outros incêndios graves, nomeadamente em França. Costa admite necessidade de rever o mesmo mecanismo. 

A ministra da Administração Interna considerou que legislação sobre crime de fogo posto tem de ser revista. E anunciou que Governo vai criar grupo de trabalho para fazer a reforma da floresta.

O Presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Paulo Cafôfo fez um primeiro balanço dos incêndios: 55 milhões de euros e 208 casas inabitáveis. O Governo anunciou que irá ajudar solidariamente a fase de reconstrução da Madeira mas António Costa, de visita à região autónoma, não se comprometeu com valores antes de uma avaliação dos estragos.

Na contabilidade da área ardida, em 11 dias arderam pelo menos 40.000 hectares. Há quatro anos que Portugal não ardia tanto.


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

Marsella (Francia). Antes y después






Fuente: https://twitter.com/HappyFlyZ13

Galicia


Desolador


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 10:51)

É tão bom só ver 6 ocorrências importantes no site da ProCiv.
Vamos lá ver se é hoje que este inferno acaba...


----------



## criz0r (12 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

E olhar no Sat24 e ver o fumo a ser varrido para o Atlântico, os Canadairs estão a dar uma ajuda preciosa no combate aos incêndios que restam  .


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 14:03)

*Dois aviões russos a caminho para ajudar no combate aos fogos*

Aviões anfíbios Beriev chegam nesta madrugada e juntam-se ao dispositivo no sábado. Podem levar até 12 mil litros de água.





Um Beriev Be-200 em acção REUTERS/NOVA WAHYUDI/ANTARA

Dois aviões pesados russos chegam na madrugada deste sábado a Portugal para reforçarem o dispositivo de combate a incêndios, avançou ao PÚBLICO fonte oficial do Ministério da Administração Interna. Os aviões, dois Beriev Be-200 Altair com capacidade para transportar até 12 mil litros de água, ficarão estacionados na base aérea de Monte Real (Leiria) e estarão operacionais a partir de amanhã.

A chegada destes aviões anfíbios surge depois de Portugal ter pedido ajuda à Federação Russa ao abrigo de um acordo bilateral de protecção civil assinado em 1998 entre os dois países. Já noutras ocasiões a Rússia enviou estas aeronaves usadas para combate a incêndios, busca e salvamento, patrulha marítima, carga e transporte de passageiros, que podem levar até 37 toneladas de carga e 12 mil litros de água em cada turno de aquaplanagem.

Os dois Beriev juntam-se a outras cinco aeronaves chegadas nos últimos dias do estrangeiro para reforçarem o dispositivo nacional que por estes dias tem combatido centenas de fogos por todo o país, em especial na região Norte. Na quarta-feira, dia em que o Governo português pediu formalmente ajuda aos parceiros europeus através do mecanismo europeu de protecção civil, dois Canadair chegaram de Espanha para acudir aos fogos no distrito de Viana do Castelo. Já ontem aterraram mais três Canadair, um de Itália e dois de Marrocos, que se vieram juntar aos 47 meios aéreos que Portugal tem à disposição nesta que é a época mais crítica de fogos florestais.

 Fonte


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 15:06)

consigo ver daqui a coluna de fumo do incêndio em São Martinho de mouros, Resende.
Como sempre durante a tarde com as temperaturas é provável que os incêndios piorem


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2016 às 15:46)

*Linha da Beira Alta interrompida devido a incêndio desde das 14:30 de hoje*

 A circulação na linha ferroviária da Beira Alta está hoje novamente interrompida, desde cerca das 14:30, entre Carregal do Sal e Mortágua, no distrito de Viseu, disse à agência Lusa fonte da CP - Comboios de Portugal.






Segundo a mesma fonte, dois comboios regionais ficaram retidos - um em cada sentido -, estando já a ser feito o transbordo dos passageiros através de autocarros.

Na quinta-feira à tarde, a linha ferroviária da Beira Alta foi encerrada no troço entre Santa Comba Dão e Carregal do Sal, devido a um incêndio na localidade de Castelejo, distrito de Viseu, tendo sido restabelecida às cerca das 00:30 de hoje.

O distrito de Viseu tem sido um dos mais afetados pelos incêndios que fustigam Portugal esta semana.



SYSM (DD) // ROC



Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ida-devido-a-incendio-desde-das-14-30-de-hoje


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 16:04)

por aqui não dá sinais de ir parar tão cedo


----------



## dahon (12 Ago 2016 às 16:06)

Relacionado com a vinda dos Beriev deixo um video sobre a actuação destes meios aéreos em 2006.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Ago 2016 às 16:32)

*PJ deteve suspeio de atear fogos florestais em Bustos, Oliveira do Bairro*

 A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) de Aveiro anunciou hoje a detenção de um homem que terá ateado vários incêndios florestais na segunda quinzena de julho e nos primeiros dias de agosto, na localidade de Bustos, concelho de Oliveira do Bairro. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2016 às 16:38)

os Berievs são verdadeiros bombardeiros de água... não sei se são verdadeiramente úteis porque é mesmo uma grande descarga.


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Ago 2016 às 16:46)

Agreste disse:


> os Berievs são verdadeiros bombardeiros de água... não sei se são verdadeiramente úteis porque é mesmo uma grande descarga.



Pergunta-se ao Senhor Google 
http://www.areamilitar.net/analise/analise.aspx?NrMateria=18&p=3


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

já com os Kamov por vezes até se partiam árvores com o peso da água quanto mais com o Beriev. Apagar apaga, aquela descarga abafa tudo.


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2016 às 17:16)

já começam a aparecer neblinas e nevoeiros matinais nas previsões... o tempo já é atlântico.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

*Os "superaviões" russos que vão ajudar Portugal*

**

**
*



*



*Dois aviões pesados Beriev chegam na madrugada a Portugal vindos da Rússia, ao abrigo do protocolo de proteção civil assinado entre os dois países. São dois pesos pesados do combate aos fogos.

Dois aviões pesados Beriev chegam na madrugada a Portugal vindos da Rússia, ao abrigo do protocolo de proteção civil assinado entre os dois países

Os dois aviões deverão chegar à base aérea de Monte Real, distrito de Leiria, entre as 4 e as 5 horas de sábado

Depois serão deslocados para os locais onde o comando nacional de proteção civil entender serem mais necessários no combate aos incêndios florestais

O Beriev Be-200 Altair é uma aeronave anfíbia utilizada para combate a incêndios

Pode também fazer missões de busca e salvamento, patrulha marítima e transporte de passageiros ou carga

Tem uma capacidade para 12 mil litros de água, o dobro dos Canadair, ou até 72 passageiros

Esta não é a primeira vez que os Beriev atuam em Portugal. Em 2006, Rui Pereira, ministro da Administracao Interna subiu ao cockpit de uma dessas aeronaves

Em 2006, um Beriev-200 ajudou a combater um incêndio na zona de Colmeias/Memória no concelho de Leiria

Em 2007, foi a vez de António Costa, o atual primeiro-ministro, subir a bordo de um Beriev em Portugal

António Costa era, em 2007, ministro de Estado e da Administração Interna do Governo de José Sócrates



http://www.jn.pt/nacional/galerias/...ao-ajudar-portugal-nos-incendios-5335903.html*


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Ago 2016 às 18:02)

Gostava de perceber para que serve a UE, até temos que ir pedir ajuda á Rússia


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

cada vez maior a coluna de fumo, já praticamente nem vejo o monte. O vento está nesta direção, e já é grande o cheiro a queimado
estão cerca de 70 bombeiros lá pelos dados da prociv


----------



## Orion (12 Ago 2016 às 18:32)

Tendo em conta que este ano na Rússia já churrascaram 3.5 milhões de hectares (estatísticas muito disputadas) é quase milagroso enviarem tais aeronaves.


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2016 às 19:10)

Os comboios da Takargo depois de já terem destruído quilómetros de linha na Beira Alta nos últimos anos agora também são "incendiários". Provavelmente fragmentos metálicos incandescentes de alguma roda bloqueada ou algo do género.



> *Comboio da Linha da Beira Alta deixa rasto de chamas em 20 kilómetros*
> 11 Agosto, 2016
> Texto e Fotos: Clemente António Pereira
> 
> ...



Há dias foi um tipo alcoolizado a conduzir com uma jante no chão que ateou incêndios ao longo de muitos quilómetros. São exemplos de como é relativamente fácil a biomassa entrar em combustão com estas condições meteorológicas extremadas.


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 19:44)

já anda aqui um helicóptero
Continua o incêndio em são martinho de mouros e há pouco começou um mesmo aqui ao lado, em Sedielos que já pertence à Régua e passaram alguns carros de bombeiros para lá


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Rotação do vento, agora é o interior norte e centro a levar com fumo:







*RTP*

*19h48 - Desativado Plano Distrital de Emergência no Alto Minho
*
Plano Distrital de Emergência de Proteção Civil de Viana do Castelo foi desativado cerca das 18h30 devido à "redução do número de incêndios " na região.
*
19h23 - Linha solidária 760 200 800
*
Parceria entre RTP, Liga dos Bombeiros e MEO disponibiliza um número para angariação de donativos a favor da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses.
*
760 200 800 *– o valor da ligação é de 0,60 € (+IVA)

*18h36 - Linha da Beira Alta volta a estar interrompida, agora no troço Mortágua
*
A circulação na linha ferroviária da Beira Alta ficou novamente interrompida, a partir das 17:40, pouco após ter sido dada como reaberta, mas agora entre Mortágua e Pampilhosa. Novamente devido ao fogo.

Níveis de poluição muito maus ontem, principalmente devido ao ozono troposférico e material particulado:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

Agora arde em pleno parque da serra do alvao que tristeza

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

Fotografia do incêndio de hoje em Loures, na localidade de Malhapão, tirada por um amigo meu 30 minutos após o seu início (~15:00).

Estiveram no terreno 88 operacionais com 29 veículos. Neste momento está em fase de conclusão.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 20:13)

Neste momento, em Vagos, Aveiro:




Nota-se bem a nuvem de fumo à direita.
Vou passar mesmo ao lado de um incêndio.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 20:38)

Cenário terrível por aqui. Muito fumo e vi fogo há bocado, perto de Sever do Vouga. Tudo queimado...


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 21:00)

nota-se bem a mudança do vento, ao fim da tarde já não via os montes sequer.
ainda por cima a direção do vento está a empurrar o incêndio de são martinho de mouros para uma área que tem muitos km's para arder senão for dominado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

Enviado por uma amiga agora mesmo vila Boa de quires .


----------



## huguh (12 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

com o cair da noite já vejo as labaredas daqui!
Entretanto no site atualizaram e já são 2 frentes com perto de 100 operacionais. Está muito vento aqui, lá em cima sendo mais alto estará de certeza muito mais..


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Ago 2016 às 21:38)

Já estou perto de Lamego. Vejo as labaredas do incêndio de São Martinho de Mouros. Está feio...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2016 às 22:51)

Incêndio de Arouca já conta com 438 meios humanos.


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2016 às 22:53)

Em Arouca já foi dominado... bem como Anadia


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Arouca já foi dominado... bem como Anadia


Errado (ainda atualiza no mapa como em curso, e com um maior número de meios) Anadia sim, foi dominado e aparece no mapa como tal.






As ocorrências significativas da ANPC têm muitos bugs ainda por resolver. Mas não é tópico para aqui. 

Edit: O número acabou de aumentar para 447, portanto ainda está em curso.


----------



## robinetinidol (12 Ago 2016 às 23:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Errado (ainda atualiza no mapa como em curso, e com um maior número de meios) Anadia sim, foi dominado e aparece no mapa como tal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, já reparei.Mas na TVI e o próprio comandante Gil Nadais disse que tinha sido dominado. Mas deve ter reacendido/ escapado ao controlo


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 00:20)

Anadia e Arouca já foram dominados e nem constam das ocorrências importantes
Ativos estão Águeda e Albergaria-a-Velha, Arouca já foi dominado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2016 às 00:31)

Este fumo que não larga o grande porto vem de onde??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2016 às 00:31)

huguh disse:


> Anadia e Arouca já foram dominados e nem constam das ocorrências importantes
> Ativos estão Águeda e Albergaria-a-Velha, Arouca já foi dominado


TVI - IF Arouca está grave, passou para São Pedro do Sul, ameaça aldeia e Presidente de São Pedro do Sul falou em 16 km, mas não sei se referia à situação da extensão atual..


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 00:38)

Deve ter havido ou reacendimento ou não deviam estar confiantes. Os números também ainda mudam no mapa, 445 recursos humanos. E ainda "Em Curso". No mapa nunca chegou a ficar "Em Resolução".


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 00:49)

Vejo 3 focos de incêndio na serra das Meadas. Não deve estar fácil...


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 00:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Deve ter havido ou reacendimento ou não deviam estar confiantes. Os números também ainda mudam no mapa, 445 recursos humanos. E ainda "Em Curso". No mapa nunca chegou a ficar "Em Resolução".



Pois, agora até já passou os 500 no mapa em Arouca.. provavelmente reacendeu mesmo e talvez os meios do de Anadia estejam a ser deslocalizados para lá


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 00:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vejo 3 focos de incêndio na serra das Meadas. Não deve estar fácil...



eu onde vi as labaredas durante toda a tarde e inicio de noite já não vejo nada, agora vejo a arder sim, mas uns bons 4/5 km ao lado!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 01:00)

"6 povoações em risco em S. Pedro do Sul." - TVI24, 2ª Hora. O incêndio de Arouca pelos vistos alastrou-se para lá perto.

Edit: Desapareceu quase tudo do website da Proteção Civil.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 01:02)

huguh disse:


> eu onde vi as labaredas durante toda a tarde e inicio de noite já não vejo nada, agora vejo a arder sim, mas uns bons 4/5 km ao lado!


Estou numa aldeia mais acima e vê-se bem os 3 focos, porém 2 deles já estão mais apagados, e o outro que falas vê-se mesmo bem...
Nem queria acreditar quando cheguei cá e vi o incêndio...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 01:09)

Arouca voltou às significativas. Impressionantes os reforços.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2016 às 01:44)

Não ha maneira deste incêndio acabar a área ardida deve ser enorme ja para não falar da riqueza perdida.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 01:54)

A aldeia de Drave, onde supostamente eu deveria estar nestes dias, foi evacuada uma vez mais. O caminho para Regoufe ardeu quase por completo, e as instalações estão neste momento fechadas a visitas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

Levantou-se uma humidade espetacular por aqui, porém continuo a ver o incêndio na Serra das Meadas, estão a ser utilizados 80 meios humanos e 18 meios terrestres. Espero que o controlem, estimo muito esta serra...


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 02:01)

pelo que dizem na tv é uma frente de 16km em são pedro do Sul...  incrível.. o presidente da câmara está desesperado


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 02:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A aldeia de Drave, onde supostamente eu deveria estar nestes dias, foi evacuada uma vez mais. O caminho para Regoufe ardeu quase por completo, e as instalações estão neste momento fechadas a visitas.


Uma aldeia tão bonita...
É muito triste...
Parece que a paisagem já está muito afetada.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 12:50)

incêndio de arouca já com 510 operacionais wow  163 meios terrestres e 6 aereos


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

Que tristeza, muitas vezes com a família fazia o trajecto Viseu Serra de S. MacárioSerra da FreitaArouca  e almoçava em Arouca um percurso lindo com paisagens lindíssimas e agora ardeu tudo.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 13:16)

incríveis as imagens da cmtv em s. pedro do sul
chamas com vários metros de altura e vento a empurrar e 3 bombeiros com uma mangueira para aquele inferno


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 13:17)

Segundo os meios televisivos, o incêndio de Arouca está dominado e que agora os meios estão concentrados no incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul. 

Porém, no site da ANPC o de Arouca continua activo, e não existe nenhum em S. Pedro do Sul. Creio que se tratou de uma divisão do IF de Arouca em 2, em que uma parte ficou no concelho de Arouca e a outra avançou para S. Pedro do Sul, estando neste momento o 1º dominado e o outro ainda a lavrar.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

Visto que deve ter sido o de Arouca que se alastrou para S. Pedro do Sul, devem concentrar tudo na mesma ocorrência.

573 operacionais e *10* (!) meios aéreos.


----------



## Stinger (13 Ago 2016 às 15:00)

Vários reacendimentos em gondomar .

Em são pedro da cova um novo incendio onde ardeu há umas semanas atras no mesmo sitio mas ja concluído com helis 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 15:06)

Novo incêndio na serra das Meadas. Vê-se uma coluna de fumo de lá...
A luz do sol está bastante fraca por causa do fumo dos incêndios...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 15:24)

680 operacionais em Arouca, aumentou cerca de 100 em pouco tempo. Deve estar absolutamente infernal.

Edit: 693


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 15:41)

Sim já se vê de novo uma boa coluna de fumo nas Meadas
deverá ser um reacendimento do de ontem já que não há nenhum novo incêndio


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> 680 operacionais em Arouca, aumentou cerca de 100 em pouco tempo. Deve estar absolutamente infernal.
> 
> Edit: 693



já atualizaram nas importantes também, 703 agora, 10 meios aéreos!


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

huguh disse:


> já atualizaram nas importantes também, 703 agora, 10 meios aéreos!



Não  me recordo de ver tantos meios  num único  incêndio, deve ser muito grave a situação...


----------



## Stinger (13 Ago 2016 às 15:51)

Quando foi o grande incendio em gondomar , incendio vindo ja de paredes, acho que chegou aos 600 em meados de 2003 penso eu 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

huguh disse:


> já atualizaram nas importantes também, 703 agora, 10 meios aéreos!



O numero de meios é impressionante, segundo o fogos.pt  até bombeiros de Faro vieram ajudar no combate!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2016 às 15:57)

*RTP

15h00 - Fogo em Viana do Castelo está dominado 
*
O incêndio em Viana do Castelo, que deflagrou na sexta-feira à noite, está dominado, segundo a Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), que refere ainda existirem no local 65 bombeiros e elementos da GNR.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2016 às 16:03)

Esse acumular de meios num único incêndio não é sinónimo das coisas estarem piores, é mais sinal de que a situação a nível nacional vai melhorando e todos os meios que estão no terreno (e no ar) podem ir sendo canalizados para os pontos mais importantes. Nos últimos dias havia imensa dispersão de meios e isso é que era aflitivo,  vi  meios aéreos que usavam a Aguieira na última semana que tinham que ir dar "mijinhas" em todo o lado, em vez dum combate contínuo a um só incêndio.


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2016 às 16:04)

Não tenho a certeza até posso estar a dizer um grande erro, mas tenho ideia que em 2013 no incêndio do Caramulo o número de operacionais rondou os 1000. Meios aéreos sim, acho que nunca vi tantos num incêndio.


----------



## dahon (13 Ago 2016 às 16:21)

Passaram agora por Viseu 3 Canadairs a baixa altitude em direcção sudeste.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 16:25)

Por aqui passou um Kamov para Este..pelo que estive a ver deverá ser para o incêndio de Alijó que já tem quase 80 bombeiros


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

dahon disse:


> Passaram agora por Viseu 3 Canadairs a baixa altitude em direcção sudeste.



Provavelmente foram para o incêndio de Penela, com início pelas 14:52, com 142 operacionais, 37 veículos e, claro está, 3 meios aéreos. Acabou de ser dado como _em resolução_.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 16:54)

aqui perto de mim há um incêndio em Glória do Ribatejo com 104 operacionais, 26 meios terrestres e 1 aéreo, consigo ver o fumo mais negro para N e já ouvi sirenes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

dahon disse:


> Não tenho a certeza até posso estar a dizer um grande erro, mas tenho ideia que em 2013 no incêndio do Caramulo o número de operacionais rondou os 1000. Meios aéreos sim, acho que nunca vi tantos num incêndio.



No incêndio de Tavira em 2012, chegaram a estar no combate 1045 operacionais, apoiados 238 veículos e 13 meios aéreos.

Fonte

Pelo que vi no relatório do incêndio que encontrei na internet, este foi o momento em que estiveram mais meios a operar no terreno.

No total foram 16 os meios aéreos que actuaram neste IF:

9 helicópteros (entre eles, 1 Allouette III da FAP para observação e coordenação);
4 aviões de asa fixa;
3 Canadair (2 no âmbito do acordo entre Portugal e Espanha, e o outro alugado pela EMA).


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 17:17)

O incêndio em São Domingos de Rana, Cascais está a dar trabalho. Já vai com 156 meios humanos, 44 meios terrestres e 2 meios aéreos.

Edit: 160 meios humanos, 46 meios terrestres e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2016 às 17:34)

Atualização da significativa de Arouca:


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 17:38)

incêndio da Glória do Ribatejo a aumentar os meios 149 operacionais, 43 meios terrestres e 1 aéreo
neste momento é esta a minha visão, o vento aqui está a aumentar muito de intensidade o que vai complicar

EDIT: 160 operacionais, 46 meios terrestes e 3 aéreos


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 17:55)

passado 15min:






166 operacionais, 48 terrestes, 3 aéreos, está muito vento aqui


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2016 às 17:56)

A partir de hoje/amanhã começa a mudar o padrão atmosférico que nos trouxe a este ponto critico. Onde ainda não arde é fazer um último grande esforço de vigilância e combate rápido de todas as ignições. Aonde ainda arde é aproveitar para acabar com tudo no fim de semana. E digo isto porque não raras vezes quando muda o padrão os problemas começam depois noutras zonas, até aqui tem sido mais o litoral norte/centro a ser afectado.


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 18:10)

o incêndio de Alijó já entrou para a lista dos importantes no site da PROCIV
101 operacionais, 25 Meios Terrestres, 4 meios aéreos


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 18:25)

cada vez pior o da Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 18:52)

Bem grande a coluna de fumo agora aqui em frente na serra das Meadas. piorou bastante


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2016 às 19:10)

Vince disse:


> A partir de hoje/amanhã começa a mudar o padrão atmosférico que nos trouxe a este ponto critico. Onde ainda não arde é fazer um último grande esforço de vigilância e combate rápido de todas as ignições. Aonde ainda arde é aproveitar para acabar com tudo no fim de semana. E digo isto porque não raras vezes quando muda o padrão os problemas começam depois noutras zonas, até aqui tem sido mais o litoral norte/centro a ser afectado.


Já tinha pensado nisso. O padrão tem estado mau para o NW, portanto ao virar o padrão pelo menos temporariamente vai piorar no interior e mais a sul. Parece-me quase certo. Esperemos é que o arrefecimento seja significativo para em curto prazo varrer as más condições de todo o território, mesmo depois dessa viragem.

PS: pelo sat24 pelo menos parece ser significativa a entrada de ar húmido e fresco esta noite no litoral norte e centro, pelo menos isso..


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:20)

está mau o da Glória do Ribatejo






EDIT: HÁ FOGO DENTRO DA FAJARDA! anda aqui um helicopetro na Fajarda Norte! apareceu agora no site da protecçao civil com 6 operacionais 1 terrestre e 1 aereo


----------



## robinetinidol (13 Ago 2016 às 19:33)

Impressionante nuvem de fumo a Norte de São Pedro do Sul. Salvaterra de Magos também.


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:37)

o da Glória do Ribatejo (Salvaterra de Magos) mão criminosa quase certeza porque apareceu outro fogo aqui na minha localidade da Fajarda! e muito provavelmente essa pessoa veio atear o da Fajarda para mover os meios aéreos do fogo grande da Glória do Ribatejo, anda aqui helicopetro na zona Norte da Fajarda como aqui é só casas o meio aéreo teve de vir logo
esta gente tudo cadeia!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 19:47)

Nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Arouca a proporcionar um dos pôres do sol mais bonitos que já vi:





Caem algumas cinzas...


----------



## david 6 (13 Ago 2016 às 19:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nuvem de fumo do incêndio de Arouca a proporcionar um dos pôres do sol mais bonitos que já vi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



infelizmente o meu pôr do sol bate o teu  faz arder um pouco os olhos






anda aqui um helicopetro a carregar água num açude perto da Fajarda, no inicio ia para a Fajarda Norte porque apareceu outro incendio aqui na Fajarda mas agora já me parece que vai mais longe para o lado da Glória do Ribatejo

edit: mais sirenes a tocar...


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 20:15)

Muito vento agora aqui, deve estar a dificultar bastante os incêndios em outros locais...
Não era suposto os beriev estarem já a atuar durante o dia de hoje?


----------



## huguh (13 Ago 2016 às 21:50)

o de Arouca/São Pedro do Sul já vai com quase 800 bombeiros, 231 veículos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

huguh disse:


> Muito vento agora aqui, deve estar a dificultar bastante os incêndios em outros locais...
> Não era suposto os beriev estarem já a atuar durante o dia de hoje?



Pois de facto é verdade... Mas por causa das formalidades do espaço aéreo europeu chegaram só hoje às 19h
https://www.publico.pt/sociedade/noticia/avioes-russos-chegam-esta-tarde-1741241


----------



## Geopower (13 Ago 2016 às 23:18)

O incêndio  em Glória do Ribatejo já conta com 242 bombeiros e 75 meios terrestres, segundo o site da Prociv. Nao estou por lá, mas segundo relatos de familiares  meus o incêndio contornou o perimetro urbano da vila a NE e E e avançou  em direção  à Fajarda. Está a arder sobretudo área de eucalipto e algum montado de sobro.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 23:26)

Creio que os Beriev já teriam acabado com o incêndio de Arouca há muito...
784 meios humanos e 231 meios terrestres.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2016 às 23:32)

huguh disse:


> Não era suposto os beriev estarem já a atuar durante o dia de hoje?


Só se Portugal fosse uma Republica das Bananas, que felizmente não é. Acho eu.


----------



## Agreste (14 Ago 2016 às 00:37)

chegaram às 19hr... têm de receber o planeamento de voo para começar a trabalhar. Os beriev têm especificidades mas dão garantias de abafar qualquer incendio.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

mais um bocado e chegavam para irem embora... ao menos ainda vão ser de certeza bem úteis amanhã em S, Pedro do Sul

EDIT: mais um incêndio no distrito de Santarém, em Abrantes, quase 100 bombeiros


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 11:40)

É incrível! O incêndio de Arouca está a ser combatido por 918 meios humanos, 270 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2016 às 12:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível! O incêndio de Arouca está a ser combatido por 918 meios humanos, 270 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.



E apesar disso e das condições meteorológicas mais favoráveis, continua dado como "em curso".


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 12:25)

MSantos disse:


> E apesar disso e das condições meteorológicas mais favoráveis, continua dado como "em curso".


Quando os Beriev chegarem acho que a situação vai melhorar e ainda há a possibilidade de cair algum aguaceiro.


----------



## cova beira (14 Ago 2016 às 12:36)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro,
> 
> Aí pela Covilhã os sobreiros e azinheiras são feitos de amianto? É que em 2004 (e depois outra vez em 2012) arderam 20 000 hectares seguidos de sobreiral na serra Algarvia.
> 
> A solução há-de ser outra... penso eu.



Ao contrário de perderes tempo a fazer comentários ridículos devias informar-te, a falta de conhecimento e cultura é certamente uma das razões para a floresta portuguesa ter desaparecido e hoje hajam estes incêndios incontroláveis.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2016 às 12:52)

Geopower disse:


> O incêndio  em Glória do Ribatejo já conta com 242 bombeiros e 75 meios terrestres, segundo o site da Prociv. Nao estou por lá, mas segundo relatos de familiares  meus o incêndio contornou o perimetro urbano da vila a NE e E e avançou  em direção  à Fajarda. Está a arder sobretudo área de eucalipto e algum montado de sobro.



pelo que já vi já se encontra em fase rescaldo, ainda se encontram no terreno 90 operacionais e 30 meios terrestres, esperemos que com o a subida da temperatura e provavelmente do vento não haja reencendimentos, nas festas de Coruche o desfile de fanfarras de hoje foi cancelado por causa disso


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2016 às 13:07)

Os bombeiros Municipais de Olhão, também estão no combate aos incêndios no distrito de Aveiro desde de 4ª feira.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/08...m-no-combate-as-chamas-no-distrito-de-aveiro/


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 13:28)

Acabaram de passar por aqui dois Canadairs em direcção ao incêndio de Arouca.


----------



## david 6 (14 Ago 2016 às 14:05)

fogo da Glória do Ribatejo que teve mais de 250operacionais ontem, reacendeu hoje, começo a ver fumo a N daqui e já ouvi sirenes por enquanto tem 112 operacionais 33 meios terrestres e 1 aéreo


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2016 às 14:13)

Atualização do incêndio de São Pedro de Sul: 965 meios humanos, 287 meios terrestres e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## jonas (14 Ago 2016 às 15:23)

Ouvi agora na CMTV que ha um bombeiro com progonostico muito reservado na incendio de Sao Pedro do Sul!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

*Aviões Beriev e um Canadair fora de serviço*
Uma avaria e dois incidentes com aviões de combate às chamas.






Aeronave russa vai ajudar no combate aos incêndios Foto Getty Images
Os dois aviões russos Beriev e um Canadair marroquino que têm combatido os incêndios florestais em Portugal estão temporariamente fora de serviço. 

O *CM* apurou que as três aeronaves pesadas estão a ser avaliadas por técnicos, a eventuais danos estruturais. Uma terá embatido num objecto estranho quando fazia o reabastecimento de água, uma outra terá uma avaria nas portas do tanque de água, enquanto uma asa da terceira terá batido numa árvore. 

Estes incidentes terão acontecido esta manhã quando as aeronaves combatiam as chamas na zona de Melgaço.  Caso a avaliação dos técnicos seja favorável, os três aviões poderão ficar imediatamente aptos a voar.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2016 às 16:09)

Vince disse:


> Só se Portugal fosse uma Republica das Bananas, que felizmente não é. Acho eu.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Aviões Beriev e um Canadair fora de serviço*
> Uma avaria e dois incidentes com aviões de combate às chamas.
> 
> 
> ...



Se calhar é mesmo uma bandalheira geral, os pilotos destes aviões tem que ter briefings intensivos que no mínimo é coisa para durar 1/2 dias. E esta vinda apressada dos Beriev tresanda a negociata de alguém, quando tudo isto acabar cá estarei para comentar em tópico mais apropriado.


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2016 às 17:22)

990 operacionais, 298 meios terrestres, 12 meios aéreos em S. Pedro do Sul!


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

Estive a ver agora às 17h as notícias e pareceu-me que o Incêndio de São Pedro do Sul estava com dimensões bastante reduzidas, o que me surpreendeu, dado o elevado número de operacionais: será que é apenas aquilo que mostram? Alguém sabe?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2016 às 17:28)

Mesmo que o incêndio esteja mais controlado, quantos mais meios, melhor, para ver se finalmente acabam com aquilo de vez.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo que o incêndio esteja mais controlado, quantos mais meios, melhor, para ver se finalmente acabam com aquilo de vez.


Claro. O que me estava a surpreender, nesse caso, era o grande progresso por todo o pessoal envolvido, em transformar um incêndio monstruoso com 16 km, em pequenos focos aqui e acolá.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

O Beriev passou agora por aqui em direcção a NE.


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2016 às 17:49)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-do-sul-vao-dar-fogo-rapidamente-como-extinto


----------



## robinetinidol (14 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

1001 operacionais em Arouca


----------



## jonas (14 Ago 2016 às 18:43)

robinetinidol disse:


> 1001 operacionais em Arouca


Ouvi dizer na Antena 1 que o fogo de S.P.do Sul esta a melhorar consideravelmente.!
No entanto ainda falta algum tempo para ser dado como dominado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Ago 2016 às 19:15)

Acabei de ver 2 Canadair a levantar da base de Maceda


----------



## huguh (14 Ago 2016 às 20:00)

2 canadair passaram agora aqui na direção de Vila Real, acabaram o turno de hoje


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2016 às 00:06)

Na TVI24: Novas frentes de fogo na Serra da Arada, São Pedro do Sul. Uma frente a subir a encosta descontroladamente, com labaredas enormes.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 00:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Aviões Beriev e um Canadair fora de serviço*
> Uma avaria e dois incidentes com aviões de combate às chamas.
> 
> 
> ...


Como é que isto é possível? Ou é azar ou então há algo por trás, como não acredito na primeira hipótese então...


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2016 às 00:24)

Parece que não foram enviados para combater fogos mas sim para serem reparados cá


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2016 às 01:54)

Sabes que a nossa geografia é extremamente acidentada para os Beriev, certo? Os Beriev são super-aviões, as nossas barragens e rios são pequenos na sua generalidade, já é um risco um Beriev ir abastecer lá, não me surpreende que tenham havido problemas (fora o que tinha o tanque por reparar). Em 2006 foram enviados Kamov na sua maioria porque se chegou a essa conclusão, mas neste caso parece que não houve qualquer estudo prévio. O JN explica melhor que o CM: http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/dois-acidentes-deixam-avioes-russos-em-terra-5338684.html

Reportagem do ponto de situação na TVI 24.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 02:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sabes que a nossa geografia é extremamente acidentada para os Beriev, certo? Os Beriev são super-aviões, as nossas barragens e rios são pequenos na sua generalidade, já é um risco um Beriev ir abastecer lá, não me surpreende que tenham havido problemas (fora o que tinha o tanque por reparar). Em 2006 foram enviados Kamov na sua maioria porque se chegou a essa conclusão, mas neste caso parece que não houve qualquer estudo prévio. O JN explica melhor que o CM: http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/dois-acidentes-deixam-avioes-russos-em-terra-5338684.html
> 
> Reportagem do ponto de situação na TVI 24.


Pois, foi desnecessário e irresponsável enviarem dois monstros, sem uma pesquisa prévia sobre o nosso relevo. É torcer para que voltem ao ativo o mais cedo possível.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2016 às 02:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois, foi desnecessário e irresponsável enviarem dois monstros, sem uma pesquisa prévia sobre o nosso relevo.



A PSP devia testar os pilotos. Assumo que são russos logo a vodca está sempre por perto 

Mais a sério, nem todos os pilotos são grandes ases do ar (refiro-me ao que bateu na árvore)


----------



## jonas (15 Ago 2016 às 09:24)

Fogo em Arouca e S.P. do Sul finalmente dominado!


----------



## ruijacome (15 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois, foi desnecessário e irresponsável enviarem dois monstros, sem uma pesquisa prévia sobre o nosso relevo. É torcer para que voltem ao ativo o mais cedo possível.



E quem disse que não foi feita? Os BERIEV já atuaram em Portugal, em 2006 e esse reconhecimento já tinha sido efectuado, tanto nos locais onde podiam operar, como nos locais de scooping. 

Todos os aviões estrangeiros, tem um oficial de ligação Portugues a bordo para coordenar as operações "lá em cima". Isto de comentar sem saber é muito fácil.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 11:29)

ruijacome disse:


> E quem disse que não foi feita? Os BERIEV já atuaram em Portugal, em 2006 e esse reconhecimento já tinha sido efectuado, tanto nos locais onde podiam operar, como nos locais de scooping.
> 
> Todos os aviões estrangeiros, tem um oficial de ligação Portugues a bordo para coordenar as operações "lá em cima". Isto de comentar sem saber é muito fácil.


Desculpa se não sou um génio, mas obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## ruijacome (15 Ago 2016 às 11:51)

Não é preciso ser um génio, mas agora pensar que os meios sao pedidos e atuam sem qualquer plano ou estudo prévio, é no minimo caricato!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 11:57)

O incêndio de São Pedro do Sul consumiu bastantes héctares:




Imagem de ontem, do satélite  Terra


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2016 às 12:11)

*Mais de 80 operacionais e três meios aéreos combatem fogo em Melgaço*

  Mais de 80 operacionais e três meios aéreos estavam, pelas 11:00, concentrados na "defesa dos lugares de Castro Laboreiro, no Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês (PNPG) em Melgaço, disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara local. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

*Autarca estima em mais de 120 milhões de euros os prejuízos em Arouca*

 O presidente da Câmara de Arouca, José Artur Neves, estimou hoje em mais de 120 milhões de euros os prejuízos diretos do incêndio que fustigou aquele concelho do distrito de Aveiro na última semana.  ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2016 às 13:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> O incêndio de São Pedro do Sul consumiu bastantes héctares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2016 às 13:40)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/fogo-de-artificio-em-festa-de-bombeiros-na-madeira

.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 13:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


>


A área ardida é quase o dobro da área da cidade Lisboa ou do Porto!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Ago 2016 às 14:09)

Estou neste momento a passar por São Pedro do sul e Arouca e não tenho palavras para isto. Ninguém imagina a quantidade de área ardida... Nunca vi uma coisa assim 
Logo mostro fotos.


----------



## huguh (15 Ago 2016 às 14:59)

Felizmente hoje um dia bem mais calmo em relação aos incêndios.
hoje é o grande arraial do rio das Festas da Régua e não foi cancelado tal como o arraial do peso, ontem.

Costuma arder sempre uma área durante o arraial de hoje do lado da margem de Lamego, mas não é significativa nem tem para onde alastrar para gerar um grande incêndio


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2016 às 15:03)

*Governo abre inquérito sobre fogo em São Pedro do Sul -- PM*

 O primeiro-ministro, António Costa, anunciou hoje a abertura de um inquérito para apurar o que correu mal com o início do combate ao incêndio em São Pedro do Sul, na sequência das críticas do presidente da câmara local. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2016 às 15:16)

O IF Arouca e São Pedro do Sul, há 3 dias, tinha consumido 17250 ha. Agora, deve ser bem mais do que isso. Passará certamente dos 20000 ha. Ainda não há atualização no site do effis. Agueda também ultrapassará os 7000 ha.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2016 às 16:38)

Arouca voltou às significativas mas apenas para efeitos de informação.



> POSIT Incêndio dominado. Trabalhos de rescaldo para consolidação do perimetro do incêndio.



Deverá demorar algum tempo visto a magnitude da área queimada...


----------



## MSantos (15 Ago 2016 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> A área ardida é quase o dobro da área da cidade Lisboa ou do Porto!



A área ardida não deve ter ficado muito longo dos 20mil ha, tornando-se num dos maiores incêndios desde que à memoria em Portugal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2016 às 17:02)

*Câmara do Porto envia equipa para apoiar reconstrução no Funchal*
Com Lusa


 A Câmara do Porto vai enviar na quinta-feira para o Funchal uma equipa multidisciplinar de especialistas "em cenários de catástrofe em Portugal e no estrangeiro" para "avaliar as consequências dos incêndios" que assolaram a região na semana passada. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2016 às 20:43)

MSantos disse:


> A área ardida não deve ter ficado muito longo dos 20mil ha, tornando-se num dos maiores incêndios desde que à memoria em Portugal...


Felizmente já passou. Agora é tentar recuperar a paisagem daquela zona.


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

vamos ter é deslizamentos de terra e coisas semelhantes pois não há coberto vegetal... a não ser os troncos das árvores.


----------



## robinetinidol (15 Ago 2016 às 23:13)

Só para dizer que criei este grupo de Ocorrências em Santarém, no facebook  Peço desculpa pelo off-topic
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1625516667778350/?fref=ts


----------



## Andre Barbosa (16 Ago 2016 às 04:00)

Aqui deixo algumas fotos da minha passagem de hoje na zona de São Pedro do sul e Arouca. 
Foram cerca de 20 kms com tudo queimado de um lado e do outro. Nunca vi nada assim... 
Ainda se encontravam muitos veículos e meios humanos. 













































E é este o triste cenário actual...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2016 às 12:24)

*Be-200-ChS Rio Miño *

Felipe Villa Dominguez


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2016 às 14:28)

*Arouca prepara novo regulamento para evitar "contradições da lei" na gestão florestal*
Com Lusa


 A Câmara de Arouca está a preparar um regulamento municipal que lhe permita ter autonomia para fiscalizar os terrenos florestais do concelho, evitando as contradições da legislação nacional atual quanto à invasão de propriedade e respetiva limpeza. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...tar--contradicoes-da-lei--na-gestao-florestal


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Ago 2016 às 15:50)

Boas,

Uma questão, qual foi a área ardida daquele incêndio brutal de  ha uns anos atrás na serra algarvia?
Aproximou-se deste de Arouca?

Obrigado.


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2016 às 15:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma questão, qual foi a área ardida daquele incêndio brutal de  ha uns anos atrás na serra algarvia?
> Aproximou-se deste de Arouca?
> ...


Julgo que no incêndio de Tavira em 2012 arderam 26 mil ha...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2016 às 16:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma questão, qual foi a área ardida daquele incêndio brutal de  ha uns anos atrás na serra algarvia?
> Aproximou-se deste de Arouca?
> ...



24.800 hectares.


----------



## criz0r (16 Ago 2016 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, incêndio florestal aqui perto do Gaviao na Concavada, vejo uma coluna de fumo com alguma dimensão mas parece ja estar a ser combatido..espero que não passe para este lado do rio Tejo..


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2016 às 16:14)

IF Arouca-São Pedro do Sul: 26052 ha


----------



## james (16 Ago 2016 às 16:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Uma questão, qual foi a área ardida daquele incêndio brutal de  ha uns anos atrás na serra algarvia?
> Aproximou-se deste de Arouca?
> ...




Se não estou em erro, os grandes incêndios de Agosto de 2003 na Serra de Monchique e de  Setembro de 2004 na Serra do Caldeirão ultrapassaram os 30 mil hectares cada um deles.


----------



## jonas (16 Ago 2016 às 16:18)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, incêndio florestal aqui perto do Gaviao na Concavada, vejo uma coluna de fumo com alguma dimensão mas parece ja estar a ser combatido..espero que não passe para este lado do rio Tejo..


Ja com 140 operacionais e 2 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Supostamente houve um incêndio em Nisa que consumiu 41000 ha... mas no site Incêndios.pt diz que o maior incêndio ocorrido é o de Tavira...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

Incêndio em Dadim entre Paradela de Monforte (minha aldeia) e Cimo de Vila da Castanheira (Chaves)... pelo que vejo no Facebook está a ser combatido por um heli ligeiro... uma das poucas manchas de carvalho do concelho a ser ameaçada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Ago 2016 às 16:42)

Dados dos grandes incêndios em Portugal, com análise de 1996 a 2010
http://www.uc.pt/fluc/depgeo/Cadernos_Geografia/Numeros_publicados/CadGeo30_31/Eixo1_4

Off-Topic: Interessante ver que os grandes incêndios de Nisa e de Gavião em 2003 estão separados, mas do que me recordo, um originou o outro... 

Pesquisando um pouco mais, o incêndio da Serra Algarvia tem destaque nesta notícia: https://www.publico.pt/portugal/jor...-segundo-maior-de-sempre-em-portugal-25085467

Seja como for, creio que este incêndio de Arouca - S. Pedro do Sul, de acordo com o post do membro @robinetinidol,  ultrapassa em muito qualquer outro incêndio ocorrido em Portugal...


----------



## james (16 Ago 2016 às 17:14)

Eu penso que, se não me engano, que o maior incêndio de sempre ocorreu em Agosto de 2003 na Sertã e Oleiros e consumiu 40 mil hectares.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

james disse:


> Eu penso que, se não me engano, que o maior incêndio de sempre ocorreu em Agosto de 2003 na Sertã e Oleiros e consumiu 40 mil hectares.



@james podes estar certo, pois creio que acontece o mesmo com os incêndios de Nisa e de Gavião que surgem separados no estudo da Universidade de Coimbra. Se somares os valores dos três incêndios que surgem no estudo, dos concelhos de Castelo Branco, todos com a mesma data e em concelhos limítrofes dão 33.741 ha... Creio que o estudo baseia-se em valores por concelho, quando como sabemos, os incêndios não conhecem fronteiras nem limites geográficos... 
Pode ser que haja algum membro que esteja melhor informado do que nós e esclareça estas dúvidas.


----------



## robinetinidol (16 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

IF Salvaterra de Magos - 619 ha


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Ago 2016 às 22:21)

Hoje fui dar uma volta por Resende e fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de mato queimado. A serra das Meadas _sofreu _muito...
Ao final do dia ainda deu para ver um Canadair a abastecer-se no Douro. Fiquei maravilhado...


----------



## DaniFR (16 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

> *Incêndios: Manuel Machado alerta para falsas chamadas *
> Manuel Machado, líder da Associação Nacional de Municípios Portugueses (ANMP) e presidente da Câmara de Coimbra, alertou, hoje, para “um volume anormal de chamadas” relacionadas com inexistentes incêndios florestais.
> 
> “É anormal a quantidade de falsas mensagens”, lamentou o autarca, fazendo notar que à “anómala situação” está subjacente “inadmissível perversidade”.
> ...


Em Coimbra, na semana passada, todos os dias havia relatos nos grupos de ocorrências de supostos incêndios que depois se vinha a saber que tinha sido falso alarme.  As várias chamadas falsas eram sempre para diferentes pontos da cidade e zonas onde já tinham ocorrido incêndios graves noutros anos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2016 às 12:18)

Animação ao longo dos dias dos incêndios, desde o seu início até ao fim:


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

há um incêndio em Mateus, Vila Real a dar trabalho desde as 15:18
continua com 2 frentes, mais de 130 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos incluindo um Beriev


----------



## huguh (18 Ago 2016 às 20:39)

por falar em Beriev, passou agora aqui há uns 10min, de regresso à base
ia bem alto e mesmo assim, que bicho! 

Imagens do incêndio retiradas do facebook


----------



## jonas (18 Ago 2016 às 21:00)

huguh disse:


> por falar em Beriev, passou agora aqui há uns 10min, de regresso à base
> ia bem alto e mesmo assim, que bicho!
> 
> Imagens do incêndio retiradas do facebook


Acho que esse incendio com a humidade da noite vao ajudar a que seja dominado.
E a chuva lrevista pars amanha vai ajugdar muito no rescaldo!


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2016/20160815_ICNF_DPFVAP_RIF5.pdf
Relatório IF


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 18:30)

*Mais de 200 bombeiros combatem dois fogos em Pinhel e em Moura*

 Mais de 200 operacionais estavam pelas 17:45 de hoje envolvidos no combate a dois incêndios em Pinhel, no distrito da Guarda, e em Moura, Beja, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).





De acordo com informação disponibilizada no 'site' da ANPC, 112 operacionais, apoiados por 33 meios terrestres e dois meios aéreos, combatiam, pelas 17:45, um incêndio em mato, com duas frentes ativas, na freguesia de Vale do Côa, concelho de Pinhel.

Este fogo teve início pelas 13:14 de hoje.

Mais cedo, pelas 10:58, iniciou-se um outro incêndio, este na herdade da Coutada, no concelho de Moura.

Pelas 17:45, estavam mobilizados no combate a este fogo, com duas frentes ativas, 121 operacionais, apoiados por 43 meios terrestres e dois meios aéreos.

Estes dois incêndios surgem no 'site' da ANPC como "ocorrências importantes", que são fogos de grandes dimensões, com duração superior a três horas e com mais de 15 meios de proteção e socorro envolvidos, mas apenas contemplam os incidentes do continente, já que as regiões autónomas têm serviços próprios nesta área.



JRS // PNG

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...iros-combatem-dois-fogos-em-pinhel-e-em-moura


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2016 às 19:11)

começou um também, um pouco antes das 18h, no concelho de Soure
já conta com quase 200 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2016 às 19:32)

Daqui de Fátima, vejo uma grande nuvem de fumo no horizonte do IF Soure. Está muito complicado, segundo tenho conhecimento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:20)

Daqui também avisto uma mancha de fumo no horizonte, deve ser do incendio de Alpiarça, pelo menos o que está aqui mais perto.


----------



## robinetinidol (20 Ago 2016 às 20:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Daqui também avisto uma mancha de fumo no horizonte, deve ser do incendio de Alpiarça, pelo menos o que está aqui mais perto.


Mas em Alpiarça não há nenhum... É o de Soure, pois a nuvem vem direitinha para a zona de Ourém, Serra D'Aire.


----------



## huguh (20 Ago 2016 às 21:20)

2 frentes em Soure, 3 em Pinhel


----------



## jonas (20 Ago 2016 às 21:30)

huguh disse:


> 2 frentes em Soure, 3 em Pinhel


Nem a chuva de ontem chegou para parar esses malandros...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Ago 2016 às 22:59)

Pequeno vídeo (peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade, mas foi o possível com o telemóvel) de um dos dois Beriev que estiveram hoje à tarde no combate ao incêndio em Moura. Assisti a uma boa meia dúzia de passagens, algumas delas mesmo por cima de minha casa!

Beriev em Moura (20 agosto 2016)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

Incendio activo em Loures, está um cheiro horrivel e imensa cinza no ar na zona de Carnide.


----------



## Jodamensil (20 Ago 2016 às 23:25)

Moro em Loures e temho vista para a zona de lousa, montachique, mas ainda tou longe, mesmo de noite ve se fumo a sair daquela zona, os bombeiros apitaram umas 5 ou 6 vezes e ta um cheiro na rua horrivel mesmo. É so sirenes

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (20 Ago 2016 às 23:36)

146 operacionais e 42 veiculos em Lousa/Loures


----------



## Edward (20 Ago 2016 às 23:38)

Passei por lá por volta das 22h e a essa hora já lavrava uma frente de incêndio com alguma intensidade, mesmo junto à A8, no nó de Lousa/Montachique.


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2016 às 02:19)

Único incêndio ativo a dar mais trabalho até ao momento é o de Pinhel, Guarda
204 operacionais, 63 veículos. já só tem uma frente e o combate decorre favoravelmente


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2016 às 10:17)

incêndio mesmo aqui em frente, Vila Lobos, Lamego
acordei com o barulho dos 2 meios aéreos, um avião e um heli


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2016 às 13:26)

jonas disse:


> Nem a chuva de ontem chegou para parar esses malandros...



Não choveu nada em Pinhel, nem ontem nem nos últimos quase 2 meses.


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

3 Ocorrências delicadas, pelo historial e propensão para grandes IF: Águeda, Préstimo; Pedrógão Grande, Coelhal; São Pedro do Sul, Serra da Arada


----------



## huguh (21 Ago 2016 às 21:02)

Felizmente, foi um dia bem calmo hoje para o tempo que esteve e para o que se previa em termos de risco de incêndio


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Ago 2016 às 21:07)

huguh disse:


> Felizmente, foi um dia bem calmo hoje para o tempo que esteve e para o que se previa em termos de risco de incêndio


Realmente... nenhum IF a passar dos 50 bombeiros


----------



## jonas (21 Ago 2016 às 21:32)

robinetinidol disse:


> Realmente... nenhum IF a passar dos 50 bombeiros


Esperemos que amanha seja igual.
O que vai ser difícil dadas as condições meteorológicas.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Ago 2016 às 23:53)

Boas!
Há um incêndio neste momento na serra do Marão. Já tinha visto carros de bombeiros a passarem por lá mas parece que o incêndio descontrolou-se. 
Supostamente iria pernoitar hoje lá...


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 00:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Há um incêndio neste momento na serra do Marão. Já tinha visto carros de bombeiros a passarem por lá mas parece que o incêndio descontrolou-se.
> Supostamente iria pernoitar hoje lá...



é o de Teixeira, Baião. Esteve todo dia com 40 e poucos bombeiros mas de facto agora deu um salto para quase 90 e já está na pagina da ProCiv
tem 2 frentes


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2016 às 00:13)

huguh disse:


> é o de Teixeira, Baião. Esteve todo dia com 40 e poucos bombeiros mas de facto agora deu um salto para quase 90 e já está na pagina da ProCiv
> tem 2 frentes


Sim, fui há bocado ver no site do ProCiv. Conseguia ver fumo por trás do Marão a tarde toda, mas nunca pensei que o incêndio se desenvolvesse tanto...
Infelizmente o mato do Marão é muito seco e o incêndio está bastante próximo das eólicas...


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 02:06)

começou agora mais um à uma da manhã em Paredes de Arcã, perto de Santa Marta de Penaguião, 34 bombeiros
esta zona aqui à volta não está fácil... Vamos ver o que nos reserva este dia


----------



## jonas (22 Ago 2016 às 08:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Há um incêndio neste momento na serra do Marão. Já tinha visto carros de bombeiros a passarem por lá mas parece que o incêndio descontrolou-se.
> Supostamente iria pernoitar hoje lá...


Realmente por volta das 20 h (quando cheguei a Paredes) havia algum fumo na atmosfera e conseguia ver uma coluna de fumo ao longe...Infelizmente esse incêndio ainda esta activo com 1 frente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2016 às 12:05)

*Incêndio de Ponte da Barca "estendeu-se" ao distrito de Braga*

 O incêndio que lavra desde as 01:19 em Ponte da Barca, Viana do Castelo, propagou-se ao concelho de Vila Verde, no distrito de Braga, informou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Braga.






Segundo fonte daquele serviço da Proteção Civil, o fogo, que chegou a ter "duas frentes ativas", tem agora "uma única frente, embora extensa", estando no terreno, no combate às chamas, 20 veículos e 71 operacionais, apoiados por três meios aéreos.

Além daquele incêndio, o site da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) indica também o fogo ativo, no concelho de Baião, distrito do Porto, que começou no domingo, minutos antes do meio-dia e que desde as 04:05 tem duas frentes ativas.

Fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Baião adiantou à Lusa que as chamas naquele concelho estão a ser combatidas por corporações de bombeiros da região, auxiliadas por um meio aéreo.

"Os meios que estão no local são, para já [cerca das 10:40], suficientes", sublinhou.

De acordo com a informação disponível na página da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), o fogo está a ser combatido por 93 operacionais, auxiliados por 26 meios terrestres e um meio aéreo.

De acordo com fonte da ANPC, "não há habitações em risco" em nenhum dos dois fogos.



JYCR/PM // JLG



Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...e-da-barca--estendeu-se--ao-distrito-de-braga


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 13:20)

Daqui não consigo ver fumo do incêndio de Baião com os montes que tenho à frente, mas vejo o topo da coluna de fumo do incêndio de Cinfães.
Quanto ao de Baião na tv deu que em principio será controlado na próxima hora, mas com o aumentar da temperatura de tarde, não sei não


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2016 às 13:31)

huguh disse:


> Daqui não consigo ver fumo do incêndio de Baião com os montes que tenho à frente, mas vejo o topo da coluna de fumo do incêndio de Cinfães.
> Quanto ao de Baião na tv deu que em principio será controlado na próxima hora, mas com o aumentar da temperatura de tarde, não sei não


O de Baião já está quase dominado. A coluna de fumo desapareceu. Chegou a piorar por volta das 12h mas já melhorou, até diria que foi extinto.


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 15:45)

começou um há uma hora atrás em Balocas, Seia e já conta com 6 meios aéreos


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 18:41)

Parece que hoje lembraram-se de pegar nesta zona... só hoje já houve vários incêndios no concelho de Sta Marta de Penaguião
está um em Fontes desde as 16h e está mesmo agora a começar um em Medrões que se vê mesmo no meio desta imagem


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/incendio-em-seia-mobiliza-196-bombeiros


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 19:25)

pelo que vi na CMTV não está facil o incendio de Seia... muito fumo denso, há sitios que nem os meios aéreos devem conseguir lá ir


----------



## robinetinidol (22 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

Já se ouvem boatos a dizerem que em Teixeira de Cima (Seia) a situação está infernal. Dizem que "a piscina e o campo de futebol já arderam."


----------



## huguh (22 Ago 2016 às 23:28)

mais de 300 operacionais e 100 veículos em Seia
já aqui ao lado em Fontes, Santa Marta Penaguião 82 bombeiros, 24 veículos


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 01:53)

Incêndio de Seia é o unico agora a dar mais problemas
ponto de situação a esta hora: 3 frentes a progredir em local de díficil acesso, 340 operacionais, 114 meios terrestres
Grupos de Reforço Acionados: GRUATA 01 FEB, GRUATA 01 Lisboa, GRUATA Leiria, GRUATA Santarém, GRUATA Coimbra, GRIF Aveiro e GRIF Castelo Branco


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2016 às 04:36)

POSIT atual:
POSIT Incêndio em mato com três frentes ativas, incêndio a progredir em local de difícil acesso aos veículos de combate.


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2016 às 09:04)

O incêndio em Seia ainda esta  com 2 frentes activas!


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 16:02)

Incêndios em Celorico da Beira, Guarda e Mateus, Vila Real a darem mais trabalho a esta hora


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 17:33)

e já está quase nos 250... É em zona florestal, talvez tenha casas perto ou várias frentes, daí o reforço tão intenso


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 17:36)

tal como pensava...

*Incêndio de grandes dimensões em Abrantes próximo de casas*
*Um incêndio florestal deflagrou em Sentieiras, Abrantes, e está a aproximar-se de habitações.*








Um incêndio florestal deflagrou em Sentieiras, na freguesia de Fontes, Abrantes, e está a consumir uma vasta zona florestal. Neste momento há casas em perigo, sendo este o principal foco dos bombeiros.





O CDOS de Santarém avançou ao Notícias ao Minuto que estão 197 bombeiros no local, apoiados por seis meios aéreos (quatro helicópteros e dois aviões) e 51 viaturas.

O incêndio de "grandes dimensões" tem estado próximo de algumas habitações, mas até ao momento ainda não há qualquer incidente de maior com residências. 

O local é "propício a que aconteça [a proximidade com habitações]", confirmou, mostrando que as localidades de Carvalhal, Vale de Tábuas e Sentieiras são as que estão mais em perigo. 

Desta forma, o comandante do CDOS explicou que o "foco de concentração está na proteção das casas".


https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...randes-dimensoes-em-abrantes-proximo-de-casas


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

Mais incêndios em Tomar, Asseiceira e em Sardoal, tudo muito próximo.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 19:05)

Informações do incêndio em Sentieiras
Incêndio com 3 frentes ativas, 329 operacionais, 102 meios terrestres, 5 meios aéreos

EDIT: já está a dar na CMTV


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

Daqui avisto uma densa coluna de fumo, provavelmente será dos incêndios de Tomar e de Abrantes, pelo menos parece estar complicado pela sua dimensão.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 19:15)

incríveis as imagens da CMTV, as chamas estão com grande violência mesmo em cima das casas, uma sorte se não arder alguma


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 19:27)

huguh disse:


> incríveis as imagens da CMTV, as chamas estão com grande violência mesmo em cima das casas, uma sorte se não arder alguma


Queria também ver essa reportagem da CMTV.. mas não tenho televisão. Sabe de algum sítio na net que dê em direto a CMTV?


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 20:17)

No comments
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-08-23-Imagens-impressionantes-do-incendio-em-Abrantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2016 às 20:59)

Eu por acaso vi essa reportagem em directo na SIC, e achei impressionante tal não era a perigosidade devido ao jornalista se encontrar praticamente dentro das chamas, até se notava a dificuldade dele em falar.
O próprio Pivô depois até alertou o jornalista, por causa dele estar tão perto do fogo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2016 às 21:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> No comments
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-08-23-Imagens-impressionantes-do-incendio-em-Abrantes



A equipa da SIC a expor-se demasiado ao perigo...


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 21:21)

MSantos disse:


> A equipa da SIC a expor-se demasiado ao perigo...


Pois, realmente. Mas foi um momento assustador.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

robinetinidol disse:


> Pois, realmente. Mas foi um momento assustador.



Foi um momento assustador de facto, quando se está tão próximo de grandes incêndios as situações podem se descontrolar e complicar muito rapidamente.


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

470 operacionais em Abrantes, 150 MT!! 4 Frentes!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Ago 2016 às 21:55)

Ta mau... pla cmtv

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 21:57)

http://www.tomartv.com/2016/08/abrantes-quase-300-bombeiros-combatem-incendio-duas-frentes-ativas/


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 21:57)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ta mau... pla cmtv
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


E o que dizem os comandantes? Protecção Civil?


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

Já ultrapassa os 500 e o de Sardoal ficou a zeros de repente. Por ser tão perto do outro de Abrantes (2 km distância), devem ter-se unido, ou consideram-no um único incêndio. 529 operacionais, 168 MT. Subida muito rápida, o que evidencia muitos reforços.


----------



## jonas (23 Ago 2016 às 22:45)

Consegue-se distinguir muito bem no radar :
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## robinetinidol (23 Ago 2016 às 23:45)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ro-frentes-ativas-uma-casa-ardida-sem-vitimas

IF Abrantes, à noite.


----------



## huguh (23 Ago 2016 às 23:50)

634 operacionais, 201 meios terrestres, 4 frentes ativas
incrível!


----------



## Paelagius (23 Ago 2016 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Sente-se, desde há um bocado, pelo menos desde esta zona do Porto, cheiro a incêndio.


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Ago 2016 às 00:03)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Sente-se, desde há um bocado, pelo menos desde esta zona do Porto, cheiro a incêndio.


Incêndios em Penafiel, Felgueiras e Baião


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Ago 2016 às 00:23)

Sem dúvida... está vento nesta zona e a temperatura e vem mais alta que a prevista.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2016 às 00:51)

não pára de aumentar, 677 operacionais, 215 veiculos
Grupos de Reforço Acionados: GRUATA 01 Leiria, GRUATA 01 Évora, GRUATA 01 Setúbal, GRUATA 01 FEB, GRIF 01 Portalegre, GRIF 01 e 02 Lisboa.

pode ser que alguma chuva caia por lá nas próximas horas e ajude!


----------



## criz0r (24 Ago 2016 às 02:39)

Estive a semana passada de férias na zona de Abrantes onde tenho casa e apanhei ainda o incêndio na Concavada que felizmente foi dominado em pouco tempo, à bocado ligo a televisão e vejo que a zona envolvente está em chamas..espero que consigam travar este incêndio ou que a mãe natureza ajude com alguma chuvada porque se ameaçar as aldeias junto a Belver e Ortiga terei que pôr os pés ao caminho.


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2016 às 02:50)

Despeço-me com os números mais recentes
4 frentes ativas, 725 operacionais, 245 veiculos


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Ago 2016 às 10:05)

Cheiro intenso e uma nuvem de fumo aqui pela zona de Portalegre, ao ponto de a serra já não ser visível. pelo site da protecção civil deve ser o incêndio de Abrantes.


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Cheiro intenso e uma nuvem de fumo aqui pela zona de Portalegre, ao ponto de a serra já não ser visível. pelo site da protecção civil deve ser o incêndio de Abrantes.


Durante a noite conseguiram dominar uma frente ao incêndio.!Deve estar a melhorar!
Vamos ver se o conseguem dominar antes de chegar a tarde (o que me parece um pouco difícil), pois quando chegar o calor e o vento pode voltar a piorar.


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:26)

. 
Chegada da Gruata de Evora ao incêndio de Abrantes 












Cenário de manhã 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:32)

vagas disse:


> .
> Chegada da Gruata de Evora ao incêndio de Abrantes
> 
> 
> ...


Parece estar a acalmar.


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:35)

Não contes com isso , os reacendimentos  são muitos e muito fortes, a temperatura está a aumentar , e o vento está a ficar mais forte ...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:40)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/24-08-2016/incendio-em-abrantes-e-sardoal-faz-seis-feridos
Boa sorte e que ninguém mais se aleije!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Ago 2016 às 10:44)

Não choveu em Abrantes??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 10:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não choveu em Abrantes??
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Nao deve ter chovido, pelo radar.


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2016 às 11:11)

jonas disse:


> Nao deve ter chovido, pelo radar.



Só  cinzas


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Ago 2016 às 11:30)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

está com uma frente e 9 meios aéreos neste momento
provavelmente a fazerem tudo para o controlar antes da tarde mas não é fácil


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2016 às 12:30)

huguh disse:


> está com uma frente e 9 meios aéreos neste momento
> provavelmente a fazerem tudo para o controlar antes da tarde mas não é fácil




Neste momento os meios aéreos estão concentrados na frente activa , mas agora mesmo ouve um forte reacendimento perto da aldeia do Carvalhal , dentro de momentos os fireboss devem de começar a fazer descargas lá 







Ps: Alfas a fazer descargas no reacendimento , beriev a caminho do TO


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 12:42)

Es


vagas disse:


> Neste momento os meios aéreos estão concentrados na frente activa , mas agora mesmo ouve um forte reacendimento perto da aldeia do Carvalhal , dentro de momentos os fireboss devem de começar a fazer descargas lá
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pEspero que consigam dominar antes do vento de noroeste comecar a entrar em forca!
Entretanto novo foco de incendio no mesmo concelho em Pego ja com 30 bomb!


----------



## vagas (24 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

Dominado , fireboss a fazer descargas em alguns pontos quentes 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2016 às 17:36)

Por volta das 16h tive que ligar, pela 3ª vez este ano, para o 117, desta feita devido a um incêndio que lavra perto de Vilar de Amargo e que conta já com 57 operacionais, 16 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos.

Como técnico florestal, dá arrepios ver que o limite da ZIF da qual sou um dos responsáveis, está apenas a 4km do local do incêndio...


----------



## robinetinidol (24 Ago 2016 às 18:31)

Área ardida em Abrantes: 3000 hectares.


----------



## jonas (24 Ago 2016 às 18:35)

MSantos disse:


> Por volta das 16h tive que ligar, pela 3ª vez este ano, para o 117, desta feita devido a um incêndio que lavra perto de Vilar de Amargo e que conta já com 57 operacionais, 16 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos.
> 
> Como técnico florestal, dá arrepios ver que o limite da ZIF da qual sou um dos responsáveis, está apenas a 4km do local do incêndio...


Ja com quase 100 bomb.
Qual o aspeto do incendio?


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 21:06)

*Incêndio em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo mobiliza centenas de homens*

 Um incêndio em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, no distrito da Guarda, que começou esta tarde está a mobilizar mais de uma centena de homens e quatro meios aéreos, segundo informação da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).





O incêndio rural começou pelas 16:00, na localidade de Vilar de Amargo numa zona de mato, e estava a ser combatido ao fim da tarde por 112 homens, um helicóptero e dois aviões, além de meios terrestres.

Cerca das 20:00, esta era a situação que mais preocupa a ANPC, estando, no total, registados 30 incêndios no continente, que mobilizam 914 homens, 283 meios terrestres e seis meios aéreos.

Os distritos com mais ocorrências são Vila Real, com dez, e Guarda, com seis situações registadas no 'site' da ANPC.

Já os distritos que mobilizam mais meios são Santarém (471 homens), Guarda (194) e Bragança (82 homens).



SIM // PNG

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...e-castelo-rodrigo-mobiliza-centenas-de-homens


----------



## huguh (24 Ago 2016 às 21:10)

Já foi dominado entretanto, nesta altura não há nenhum incêndio destes assim com mais gravidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 21:11)

*Lisboa. Chamas consomem prédio junto ao Largo do Rato*
24 ago, 2016 - 20:36

Incêndio começou na cobertura e não há registo de vítimas [em actualização].



Foto. Matilde Torres Pereira/RR
Um incêndio deflagrou esta quarta-feira ao início da noite num prédio junto ao Largo do Rato, em Lisboa.

O alerta foi dado pelas 20h15 e não ninguém ficou ferido, disse àRenascença fonte dos Sapadores de Lisboa.

As chamas consomem um edifício localizado na Rua do Sol ao Rato, a poucas dezenas de metros da sede nacional do Partido Socialista.

As imagens mostram uma grande coluna de fumo a sair do prédio.

O fogo começou na cobertura de um prédio de cinco andares, que já foi evacuado.

A combater este incêndio estão 40 bombeiros, apoiados por uma dezena de viaturas.

Tentam controlar a situação e evitar que as chamas se propaguem a outros prédios vizinhos.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/62072/lisboa_chamas_consomem_predio_junto_ao_largo_do_rato?utm_source=rss


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

Hoje durante a tarde por volta das 16h começou um fogo em Vilar de Amargo, o fogo chegou a obrigar o corte da estrada nacional N332 e andou perto das casas.

Neste momento o fogo ainda está em curso e conta com mais de 100 bombeiros incluindo um grupo de Lisboa (GRUATA 01) composto por bombeiros das corporações de Queluz, Sintra, Belas, Aguava-Cacém, Mem-Martins, Montelavar. Durante a tarde o combate contou com o apoio de 3 meios aéreos (2 aviões Fireboss e um heli ligeiro). Acabei de vir agora do local, segundo me informaram o combate está a evoluir favoravelmente.













EDIT: Enquanto escrevia o post foi dado como "em resolução".


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 15:27)

Alguém com contacto visual com o incêndio da sertã?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:31)

vagas disse:


> Alguém com contacto visual com o incêndio da sertã?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Parece complicado quase 300 bomb e 7 MA


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:32)

Quase em resolução 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

vagas disse:


> Quase em resolução
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ainda bem!


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:40)

Só ainda não está porque existem muitas projeções 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

W 17km/h


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:47)

vagas disse:


> Só ainda não está porque existem muitas projeções
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Quantas frentes?


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:48)

Actualmente uma a ceder aos meios 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

vagas disse:


> Actualmente uma a ceder aos meios
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Os meios continuam a aumentar...
Ja passa dos 300...


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

Só estão a chegar as brigadas acionadas , não pediram mais reforços 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 17:01)

Incendio dominado


----------



## vagas (25 Ago 2016 às 18:00)

Consigo ouvir trovoada a este da aldeia de Carvalho , perto de sardoal, ou isto é bom é faz um bom rescaldo ou então é seca e só faz é estragos lol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (25 Ago 2016 às 19:44)

4 Incêndios delicados em sítios pouco comuns: um em Anadia, Vila Nova de Monsarros, exatamente no mesmo local que o grande incêndio de há 2 semanas; Incêndio em Pampilhosa da Serra; Incêndio em Oleiros, Isna, um sítio complicadíssimo dado à geografia e envolventes; Outro em Proença-a-Nova. Tudo em Povoamento Florestal. E com pouco tempo de atuação dos aviões!!


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 20:44)

robinetinidol disse:


> 4 Incêndios delicados em sítios pouco comuns: um em Anadia, Vila Nova de Monsarros, exatamente no mesmo local que o grande incêndio de há 2 semanas; Incêndio em Pampilhosa da Serra; Incêndio em Oleiros, Isna, um sítio complicadíssimo dado à geografia e envolventes; Outro em Proença-a-Nova. Tudo em Povoamento Florestal. E com pouco tempo de atuação dos aviões!!


Deve ser devido a trovoada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Ago 2016 às 20:53)

Eu já ontem e hoje de manhã cedo, por volta das 6 da manhã, antes de ir para o trabalho por acaso vi os relâmpagos por cima aqui da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2016 às 13:26)

Deve estar complicado!
http://observador.pt/2016/08/26/inc...s-centenas-de-bombeiros-e-cinco-meios-aereos/


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Incendio em gois dominado!
O de grandola ja leva mais de 100 bomb!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

*Fogo na serra de Grândola já foi dominado*

 O incêndio florestal que destruiu hoje uma área de mato e floresta, na serra de Grândola, no distrito de Setúbal, já foi dominado, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## vagas (26 Ago 2016 às 22:12)

Negativo , 1 frente activa em local de difícil acesso, máquinas de rasto a abrir faixas de contenção a fins de a tentar travar 
Os: desculpem a foto mas a noite não se consegue melhor 

Aspecto a tarde 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

não sei onde é o incêndio mas deve haver algum aqui perto, cheira bastante a queimado mesmo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2016 às 23:04)

huguh disse:


> não sei onde é o incêndio mas deve haver algum aqui perto, cheira bastante a queimado mesmo


Resende

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (26 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

São 2.


----------



## vagas (27 Ago 2016 às 01:25)

Incêndio de Grandola praticamente dominado a ceder aos meios 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (27 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

de novo muito cheiro a queimado, pelo que vejo no site da prociv é um incêndio mesmo aqui ao lado em Baião mas que já estará em resolução


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

Há um incêndioem S M de penaguiao


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2016 às 12:10)

http://www.correiodabeiraserra.com/...provocou-grande-incendio-no-concelho-de-seia/
Parece que o Senhor acabou por assar mais do que queria..


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2016 às 15:00)

Situação a complicar-se neste momento: chama "vermelha intensa" no afis no PNPG; IF da Sertã já se avista de Coimbra! E na Guarda muitas ocorrências..


----------



## robinetinidol (28 Ago 2016 às 15:25)

http://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radi...do-incendio-corta-ic8-e-lavra-com-intensidade


----------



## jonas (28 Ago 2016 às 15:29)

robinetinidol disse:


> Situação a complicar-se neste momento: chama "vermelha intensa" no afis no PNPG; IF da Sertã já se avista de Coimbra! E na Guarda muitas ocorrências..


Já se nota no radar o da sertã deve estar muito difícil  Naquela zona...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 16:39)

*Fogo em Vila Nova de Foz Côa combatido por dois meios aéreos*

 Um incêndio em Vila Nova de Foz Côa, no distrito da Guarda, está a ser combatido por 73 operacionais apoiados por dois meios aéreos, segundo informação da Proteção Civil. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## jonas (28 Ago 2016 às 23:42)

Incêndio em montalegre ativo a bastante tempo...


----------



## huguh (29 Ago 2016 às 17:40)

incêndio em Vale de Amêndoa, Mação já com 219 operacionais ,58 veículos e 6 meios aéreos, em menos de uma hora


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2016 às 18:53)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...eiros-combatem-fogo-com-tres-frentes-em-macao


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2016 às 18:59)

http://vilaverde.net/2016/08/29/mos...-para-combater-incendio-descontrolado-cfotos/


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2016 às 19:07)

IF Vila Verde, 6 frentes ativas! IF Mação a ceder ao esforço dos combatentes.


----------



## huguh (29 Ago 2016 às 19:08)

o de Mação está já apenas com uma frente, o de Vila Verde está bem forte com 6 frentes ativas


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2016 às 19:16)

Incêndio de Vila Verde visto daqui. 




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2016 às 19:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Incêndio de Vila Verde visto daqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falei com um tio meu de Vila Verde e relata um cenário medonho para aqueles lados. Daqui a pouco vou estar numa casa em Palmeira com vista directa para esse incêndio. Pena não ter a câmara comigo.


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Ago 2016 às 19:22)

IF Mação - domindado! O de Vila Verde parece complicadíssimo. O que vale é que nesta altura há pouquíssimos IF em Curso. Uns 3 ou 4 em todo o país.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Ago 2016 às 20:01)

Vila Verde:


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2016 às 20:47)

Dois bombeiros ficaram hoje feridos no combate a um incêndio que deflagrou às 16:40 em Vale de Amêndoa, Mação, distrito de Santarém, e que foi dominado às 19:15, informou a Proteção Civil. “Dois bombeiros ficaram feridos, são ferimentos leves, e tiveram de ser assistidos no local devido a traumas que ocorreram na ação de combate ao incêndio”, disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém.

http://www.mediotejo.net/incendios-fogo-dominado-em-macao-com-dois-bombeiros-feridos/


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 20:58)

Estou a fazer a viagem Furadouro-paredes e consigo ver bastante fumo a norte.Provavelmente proveniente de Cabeceiras e Vila Verde!


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 22:02)

E agora outro incêndio no mesmo concelho nas ocorrências importantes!


----------



## meteoamador (29 Ago 2016 às 22:16)

IF aqui a cerca de 3/4 km de minha casa está muito extenso e as frentes aproxima-se de habitações.
Neste momento afecta as freguesias de Esqueiros, Nevogilde, Mós e Pico de Regalados estando a avançar para Prado S.Miguel

Situação operacional segundo a proteçao civil:   
*Incêndio com seis frentes ativas*
174 operacionais
47 meios

Um outro incendido também proximo:
ABOIM DA NÓBREGA E GONDOMAR
Incêndio em mato com duas frentes ativas
59 operacionais
17 Meios


----------



## nunessimoes (29 Ago 2016 às 22:18)

meteoamador disse:


> IF aqui a cerca de 3/4 km de minha casa está muito extenso e as frentes aproxima-se de habitações.
> Neste momento afecta as freguesias de Esqueiros, Nevogilde, Mós e Pico de Regalados estando a avançar para Prado S.Miguel
> 
> Situação operacional segundo a proteçao civil:
> ...


Estive a ver agora as ocorrências significativas e atualizaram para 3 frentes, o que mesmo assim é muito mau...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meteoamador (29 Ago 2016 às 22:24)

Sim actualizaram mesmo depois do post
148 meios
3 frentes ativas
Parece que o combate esta a evoluir favoravelmente, ainda bem.


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

meteoamador disse:


> Sim actualizaram mesmo depois do post
> 148 meios
> 3 frentes ativas
> Parece que o combate esta a evoluir favoravelmente, ainda bem.


O que lhe parece dai?
As frentes enganam...


----------



## meteoamador (29 Ago 2016 às 22:38)

Daqui apesar da visibilidade se limitada por uns eucaliptos consigo ver uma frente com alguma intensidade no alto do monte e alguns focos mais por baixo junto a habitações onde pelo piscar das luzes estão carros dos bombeiros, parce-me que está a ficar controlado.


----------



## huguh (29 Ago 2016 às 22:40)

3 frentes ativas num e 2 no outro, ambos incêndios no concelho de Vila Verde, separados por uns 15/20km


----------



## meteoamador (29 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

huguh disse:


> 3 frentes ativas num e 2 no outro, ambos incêndios no concelho de Vila Verde, separados por uns 15/20km


Vila Verde a ser pintada de Preto


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

Tirada à pouco de um dos incêndios de Vila Verde:




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 23:00)

guimeixen disse:


> Tirada à pouco de um dos incêndios de Vila Verde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabe qual deles?


----------



## guimeixen (29 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

jonas disse:


> Sabe qual deles?



O que tem mais meios.


----------



## meteoamador (29 Ago 2016 às 23:10)

Mau! está passar aqui um camião dos bombeiros a alta velocidade

Edit: Deram a volta e foram para trás parece que estavam perdidos


----------



## jonas (29 Ago 2016 às 23:38)

Passa a quatro frentes.http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/bra...ogo-fere-bombeiro-e-evacua-casas-5362520.html
Espero que o dominem de noite!
Porque depois nasce o dia, e com ele o calor, vento...


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2016 às 09:06)

Incêndios em Vila Verde dominados!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Ago 2016 às 13:16)

Incêndio em Ermesinde o pessoal do Porto deve ter uma Boa visao do incêndio 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Ago 2016 às 16:37)

passou agora aqui um avião que não consegui ver se era um canadair ou beriev, na direção sul para o incêndio de Castro Daire
deu agora um salto de 1 para 3 meios aéreos e vai nos 65 operacionais no terreno


----------



## ruijacome (30 Ago 2016 às 18:47)

huguh disse:


> passou agora aqui um avião que não consegui ver se era um canadair ou beriev, na direção sul para o incêndio de Castro Daire
> deu agora um salto de 1 para 3 meios aéreos e vai nos 65 operacionais no terreno



Canadair


----------



## huguh (30 Ago 2016 às 19:13)

175 operacionais, 53 veículos, 5 meios aéreos e 2 frentes ativas em Castro Daire
vento intenso por aqui, se lá estiver igual não deve estar fácil


----------



## jonas (30 Ago 2016 às 22:36)

Incendio de cabeceiras de basto passou de 1 a 3 frentes ativas!
Ja conta com quase 170 bomb.


----------



## huguh (30 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

há agora um incêndio aqui no concelho da Régua, freguesia de Canelas, a poucos kms da Barragem da Régua
não deverá ser muito preocupante


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2016 às 00:01)

huguh disse:


> há agora um incêndio aqui no concelho da Régua, freguesia de Canelas, a poucos kms da Barragem da Régua
> não deverá ser muito preocupante



Ainda dura. 33 bombeiros, 9 veiculos.


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2016 às 08:20)

Incêndio em cabeceiras de basto ainda activo, com uma frente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2016 às 08:59)

*Incêndios: Centena e meia de bombeiros combatem fogo em Cabeceiras de Basto*
com Lusa


 Mais de centena e meia de bombeiros combatem o incêndio na freguesia de Cavez, em Cabeceiras de Basto, distrito de Braga, de acordo com a página da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil.






De acordo com o ‘site’ do organismo, pelas 05:50, combatiam o incêndio, atualmente com uma frente ativa, 156 bombeiros, apoiados por 52 meios terrestres.

O incêndio, que começou na madrugada de segunda-feira, chegou a ser dado como extinto, mas teve uma reativação “violenta” devido ao “vento, declive e combustível”, explicou o comandante dos bombeiros Duarte Ribeirinho.

O incêndio de Cabeceiras de Basto é o único que aparece no ‘site’ da ANPC como “ocorrência importante” - fogo de grandes dimensões, com duração superior a três horas e com mais de 15 meios de proteção e socorro envolvidos.

O ‘site’ da proteção civil apenas contempla os incidentes do continente, já que as regiões autónomas têm serviços próprios nesta área.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...ombeiros-combatem-fogo-em-cabeceiras-de-basto


----------



## robinetinidol (31 Ago 2016 às 13:34)

250 bombeiros e 9 MA em Braga...


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2016 às 13:57)

passaram agora aqui 2 meios aéreos para norte, possivelmente para reforçarem o incêndio de Cabeceiras de Basto já que é o unico ativo naquela direção


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2016 às 14:02)

De manhã parecia estar quase dominado e agora parece que se descontrolou!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2016 às 15:51)

*Incêndio em Cabeceiras de Basto dificultado por "vento e declive" do terreno*

 O combate ao incêndio que lavra desde as 06:50 de segunda-feira em Cabeceiras de Basto, distrito de Braga, está a ser dificultado pelo "vento e declive do terreno", informou fonte da Proteção Civil.





Segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cabeceiras de Basto, Duarte Ribeirinho, o fogo que fustiga a freguesia de Cavez "chegou mesmo a ser projetado" para Ribeira de Pena, distrito de Vila Real tendo sido já "controlado" neste distrito.

O fogo, que chegou a ser dado como extinto ao início da noite de segunda-feira, reacendeu na tarde de terça-feira estando agora com duas frentes ativas.

"É o vento, o acesso difícil ao terreno, muito inclinado e acessível quase só a pé. As equipas têm que progredir com muito cuidado e muito lentamente", explicou o operacional.

No combate às chamas estão 250 operacionais, apoiados por 81 meios terrestres e nove meios aéreos.



JYCR // MSP

Lusa/Fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...-dificultado-por--vento-e-declive--do-terreno


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2016 às 16:30)

baixaram 2 meios aéreos em Cabeceiras de Basto. são agora 7
estão a ser balanceados para incêndios em vila real, particularmente em Montalegre e Murça


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2016 às 17:04)

O de murca ja conta com 79 bomb e 2 ma.
E ha 2 em Montalegre.


----------



## huguh (31 Ago 2016 às 19:35)

a Régua está agora no meio de 2 incêndios, um a oeste em são domingos, Resende, outro a este em Poiares,  Régua


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2016 às 19:42)

Incendio dd cabeceiras dominado, finalmente!


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2016 às 20:55)

Com a previsão de aumento das temperaturas nos próximos dias, a situação pode voltar a complicar-se em relação aos incêndios...


----------



## jonas (31 Ago 2016 às 22:20)

MSantos disse:


> Com a previsão de aumento das temperaturas nos próximos dias, a situação pode voltar a complicar-se em relação aos incêndios...


Pois espero que não se repita a situação vivida a umas semanas atrás!


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2016 às 10:26)

Incêndio em Vila verde ativo a bastante tempo...
Entretanto em Fafe e Vila Pouca de Aguiar também há incendios com algumas dimensões !


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2016 às 13:31)

apenas o incêndio de Vila Verde se mantém e deu na Sic que está  a ter alguns reacendimentos
vamos ver como vai ser a tarde


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2016 às 15:04)

cheirou-me agora intensamente a queimado, abri a janela e está a começar qualquer coisa a 50 metros de minha casa
ainda não aparece nada no site da prociv, talvez ainda não tenha sido dado o alerta


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2016 às 15:39)

huguh disse:


> cheirou-me agora intensamente a queimado, abri a janela e está a começar qualquer coisa a 50 metros de minha casa
> ainda não aparece nada no site da prociv, talvez ainda não tenha sido dado o alerta


Aindz nao apareceu nada.


----------



## jonas (1 Set 2016 às 15:45)

Incendio emVila Verde dominado!


----------



## huguh (1 Set 2016 às 17:08)

jonas disse:


> Aindz nao apareceu nada.



era atrás de uma casa abandonada num espaço de mato seco mas felizmente acabou por não dar em nada e passado uns minutos apagou-se sozinho
provavelmente alguem que tentou atear qualquer coisa mas não correu bem


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 10:29)

A esta hora já duas ocorrencias importantes.Ribeira da Pena e Cabeceiras de basto!


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2016 às 12:20)

passou agora aqui, se não eram 2, pelo menos um canadair para ribeira de pena


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 12:37)

huguh disse:


> passou agora aqui, se não eram 2, pelo menos um canadair para ribeira de pena


Tem 2 frentes!
O de Braga ja esta dominado.


----------



## ruijacome (2 Set 2016 às 13:45)

huguh disse:


> passou agora aqui, se não eram 2, pelo menos um canadair para ribeira de pena



Canadair não passou nenhum de certeza  Quanto muito 2 fireboss's!


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 14:25)

Por aqui esta um inferno!
Ha Fumo por todo o lado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Set 2016 às 15:16)

Como está a situação pelo grande porto? Diserram me que tem havido muitos incêndios Valongo rebordosa paredes..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 15:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Como está a situação pelo grande porto? Diserram me que tem havido muitos incêndios Valongo rebordosa paredes..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Nestle momento nao ha nenhum ativo.Mas sim tem havido mesmo muitos incendios por esta zona!


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2016 às 16:24)

por aqui cheira a queimado de um incêndio que houve em Mesão Frio mas que já está controlado


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2016 às 17:16)

Em Redondo, Évora em menos de meia hora 61 operacionais, 2 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 17:44)

Incendio em ribeira da Pena ja com 120 bomb!


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2016 às 18:02)

lá ao lado em Mondim de Basto também parece que está a pegar bem...
passou agora aqui um helicóptero ligeiro com o devido cesto para combate a incêndios na direção Este, mas não aparecem incêndios ativos nessa direção, só se for recente


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 18:12)

Ja 75 bomb e 5 ma em Mondim!
E Melgaco tambem a complicarse!


----------



## robinetinidol (2 Set 2016 às 18:13)

huguh disse:


> lá ao lado em Mondim de Basto também parece que está a pegar bem...
> passou agora aqui um helicóptero ligeiro com o devido cesto para combate a incêndios na direção Este, mas não aparecem incêndios ativos nessa direção, só se for recente


IF Mondim de Basto, Atei, 72 bombeiros, 5 MA. Começou 17h00


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 19:15)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/i...ns-combatem-dois-fogos-em-cabeceiras-de-basto

Esta dificil!


----------



## huguh (2 Set 2016 às 19:22)

já vai quase em 100 operacionais em Mondim. os meios aéreos de ribeira de pena foram deslocados para lá
Tem 3 frentes ativas


----------



## jonas (2 Set 2016 às 20:32)

huguh disse:


> já vai quase em 100 operacionais em Mondim. os meios aéreos de ribeira de pena foram deslocados para lá
> Tem 3 frentes ativas


Ja so tem 1 frente.
Pode estar a melhorar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2016 às 20:58)

*PJ PRENDE HOMEM POR INCÊNDIO FLORESTAL EM ALVEGA, ABRANTES*

Em comunicado, a PJ refere que o detido, “movido por alegado incómodo decorrente da insistência de vizinhos para que procedesse à desmatação e limpeza de área florestal de que é proprietário, agindo com premeditação, optou por atear um incêndio no próprio local, na noite da passada terça-feira, 30 de agosto”.

Na ocasião, foi sujeito a teste de alcoolémia, acusando uma taxa de concentração de álcool no sangue de 4,0 g/litro.

http://www.mediotejo.net/pj-prende-homem-por-incendio-florestal-em-alvega-abrantes/


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 16:31)

distrito do Porto com alguns incêndios, Valongo e Lustosa principalmente, os mais preocupantes


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 17:47)

Chegado agora a casa verifico que o incêndio de Valongo está a chegar as casas o vento está a dificultar o combate contudo não existe nenhum meio aéreo no combate...São 2 incêndios separados por 3 km

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 17:49)

Distrito do Porto on fire... Incêndio de Lustosa controlado
Arde ainda em Valongo, Sobrado, Cête e Fregim


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2016 às 18:12)

3 fogos consecutivos aqui no Algarve neste momento!


*Bombeiros combatem incêndios em Porto de Lagos (Portimão), nas Caldas de Monchique e na Fóia*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 18:25)

Não param de chegar reforços. ..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 18:32)

ecobcg disse:


> 3 fogos consecutivos aqui no Algarve neste momento!
> 
> 
> *Bombeiros combatem incêndios em Porto de Lagos (Portimão), nas Caldas de Monchique e na Fóia*



Já estão dominados 

Quanto ao de Valongo também já está em resolução
continua o de Sobrado


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 18:40)

huguh disse:


> Já estão dominados
> 
> Quanto ao de Valongo também já está em resolução
> continua o de Sobrado


Monchique reacendeu! E há outro também ativo, por dominar


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 18:49)

robinetinidol disse:


> Monchique reacendeu! E há outro também ativo, por dominar



já reparei.. no site já apareciam como controlados
Lá aparece que o que reacendeu foi o Porto de Lagos, com 79 bombeiros. em Monchique apenas um com 8 bombeiros


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2016 às 20:09)

Estou em Portimão agora e  há 5 minutos  viam-se as chamas na Fóia daqui.


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2016 às 20:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Estou em Portimão agora e  há 5 minutos  viam-se as chamas na Fóia daqui.


E o de Portimão como esta?
Parece que o da Foia esta a piorar...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2016 às 20:20)

jonas disse:


> E o de Portimão como esta?
> Parece que o da Foia esta a piorar...



Daquilo que vi no caminho, só o da Foia é  que estava activo...


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2016 às 20:22)

ecobcg disse:


> Daquilo que vi no caminho, só o da Foia é  que estava activo...


Estao os dois ativos e o de Portimao ja conta com quase 100 bomb...


----------



## dASk (3 Set 2016 às 20:28)

O de Portimão se realmente está activo não percebo porque não consta das ocorrências importantes já que está há 4 horas activo!


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 20:28)

cmtv já está a dar de Valongo, parece estar minimamente controlado
cheira imenso a queimado aqui e nem há incêndios ativos aqui à volta


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 20:30)

As ocorrências importantes não são atualizadas constantemente..
guiem-se mais pelo que aparece no mapa que está sempre mais atualizado
quer o de Fóia quer o de Portimão estão ativos


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2016 às 21:06)

Foto do Fogo na Foia, tirada da zona do Parchal


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=279675549086288&id=100011315356350


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 21:16)

Em Monchique, Fóia e Valongo, Porto a situação está bastante assustadora, segundo directo da Sic Noticias


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 21:17)

Frente a chegar a cidade de Valongo...
situação aparentemente controlada.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 21:18)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/09...te-e-sem-acesso-a-meios-de-combate-terrestre/


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 21:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Frente a chegar a cidade de Valongo...
> situação aparentemente controlada.


"Controlada"


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 21:22)

Em Vila Verde reacendeu-se e está com força, aparentemente


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 21:29)

Vêem se vários focos de incêndio na Serra...espero que o vento não faça uma visita...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 21:30)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/f...tem-incendio-em-valongo-proximo-de-habitacoes


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 22:09)

Incêndio em Monchique complicou se na última meia hora, ao entrar numa zona de eucaliptal e ganhar velocidade.


----------



## jonas (3 Set 2016 às 22:32)

Prlo porto cheira a queimado.
Provavelmente do incendio de valongo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 23:07)

Basicamente em Valongo é deixa arder.. tá perto da a4. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 23:15)

IF Valongo - dominado. Mas vêem se as chamas altas e a arder com intensidade. O que vem atestar a definição de Em Resolução / Controlado: está controlado, mas pode estar a arder com  intensidade, mas tem perímetro demarcado e limitado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2016 às 23:17)

Não percebo continua a arder...ainda a cerca passaram 2 carros dos bombeiros em emergência para Valongo...contudo penso que na próxima hora estará resolvido.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2016 às 23:37)

Já está em resolução o incêndio de Sobrado, Valongo


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Set 2016 às 23:45)

Imagens impressionantes da Sic há momentos, do IF Fóia. Chamas "indomáveis", com uma violência incrível, a passarem a estrada para a outra encosta.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2016 às 23:58)

Sim... infelizmente na Fóia esta complicado. Aqui de Silves estou a ver o fogo a arder em força...


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 00:16)

Ja quase 150 bomb...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2016 às 00:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim... infelizmente na Foi a esta complicado. Aqui de Silves estou a ver o fogo a arder em força...


Pelo histórico que os IF tem na Serra de Monchique,e com as previsões meteorológicas que se aproximam para os próximos dias, esperemos que o consigam controlar hoje durante a noite,senão vai ser muito complicado!! A extensão do incêndio já é muito grande?!!


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 00:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo histórico que os IF tem na Serra de Monchique,e com as previsões meteorológicas que se aproximam para os próximos dias, esperemos que o consigam controlar hoje durante a noite,senão vai ser muito complicado!! A extensão do incêndio já é muito grande?!!


Ja e detetavel pelo radar!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 00:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo histórico que os IF tem na Serra de Monchique,e com as previsões meteorológicas que se aproximam para os próximos dias, esperemos que o consigam controlar hoje durante a noite,senão vai ser muito complicado!! A extensão do incêndio já é muito grande?!!



Estou no telemóvel, não consigo meter foto agora... mas neste post do Meteofontes está uma foto...6
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1260235304021455&substory_index=0&id=488814757830184

Já vai encosta abaixo... com períodos mais intensos...


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2016 às 01:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Chegado agora a casa verifico que o incêndio de Valongo está a chegar as casas o vento está a dificultar o combate contudo não existe nenhum meio aéreo no combate...São 2 incêndios separados por 3 km
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Se fosse na santa justa ou afins vinha logo o meio aereo . Pelo que parece a Portucel, indústria de papel ,tem papel nestas serras , de tal ordem que mal ocorre um foco aparece logo heli e num instante o domina .

Sent from mTalk


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 01:42)

Visto aqui de Silves ainda há pouco!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2016 às 01:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Estou no telemóvel, não consigo meter foto agora... mas neste post do Meteofontes está uma foto...6
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1260235304021455&substory_index=0&id=488814757830184
> 
> Já vai encosta abaixo... com períodos mais intensos...


Está a melhorar?! Como estão de vento por ai?!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 01:45)

O vento parece estar a querer aumentar um pouco de intensidade... Na Fóia o vento estará nos 20km/h médios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2016 às 02:04)

ecobcg disse:


> O vento parece estar a querer aumentar um pouco de intensidade... Na Fóia o vento estará nos 20km/h médios.


e Infelizmente a tendência será para aumentar antes de amanhecer com o chamado vento "suão" ! vamos esperar que tudo corra bem, e o fique dominado o mais rápido possivel!!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 02:19)

Um breve timelapse da evolução do incêndio na Fóia,entre as 23h45 do dia 03-09-2016 e as 01h00 do dia 04-09-2016.


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 08:17)

Ainda esta ativo e ainda se deteta pelo radar!


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 09:14)

Também há um incêndio em pleno pnpg com 59 bomb e 1 ma!
Esta activo desde ontem .Nao tarda deve aparecer nas ocorrências importantes!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 09:58)

Estes 3 dias vao ser terríveis para os incêndios 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 10:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Estes 3 dias vao ser terríveis para os incêndios
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Vao, espero e que o fogo em Monchique seja dominado, aquela zona e muito bonita, mas muito difícil aos meios terrestres...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 11:35)

Monchique com 8 MA

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 11:46)

8 meios aéreos e mais de 350 operacionais, 64 das Forças Armadas em Monchique.


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 11:53)

huguh disse:


> 8 meios aéreos e mais de 350 operacionais, 64 das Forças Armadas em Monchique.


Parece estar bastante complicado!
Entretanto em Arcos de Valdevez 74 homens!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 11:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Um breve timelapse da evolução do incêndio na Fóia,entre as 23h45 do dia 03-09-2016 e as 01h00 do dia 04-09-2016.



Depois de uma noite intensa, o fogo continua a evoluir, agora puxado pelo vento de SE.
Observando Monchique, só se vêem aviões e helis ali a combater o fogo!


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 11:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Depois de uma noite intensa, o fogo continua a evoluir, agora puxado pelo vento de SE.
> Observando Monchique, só se vêem aviões e helis ali a combater o fogo!


Parece estar mais controlado.


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 12:00)

Vamos ver como corre a tarde!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2016 às 12:03)

jonas disse:


> Parece estar mais controlado.



Com tanto meio aéreo, a ver se o conseguem dominar rapidamente....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 12:38)

Reacendimentos em Valongo 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2016 às 13:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Com tanto meio aéreo, a ver se o conseguem dominar rapidamente....



Com o aumento da temperatura nos próximos dias, com a humidade relativa baixa com o vento de leste/sueste, tenho sérias dúvidas que o incêndio seja controlado hoje. Em Setembro de 2003, também tivemos um incêndio em Monchique que durou vários dias. 

Lá, está, durante o Inverno, ninguém abriu caminhos pela serra, os meios terrestres não conseguem atacar o incêndio só os meios aéreos é que estão a combater o incêndio. A prevenção é zero, e Monchique é uma zona crítica do Algarve por não arder desde de 2003.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 16:05)

3 incêndios em simultâneo  na zona

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 16:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 3 incêndios em simultâneo  na zona
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Passei agora na A4 e esta um inferno!
Ja estava la um carro da assistencia 24 para se for preciso cortar a autoestrada!Pois ha um incendio a comecar com muita forca!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 16:17)

Rebordosa Valongo sobrado Gandra lordelo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 16:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Rebordosa Valongo sobrado Gandra lordelo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estou em Paredes e tresanda o cheiro a queimado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 16:25)

O vento está a soprar moderado 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 16:40)

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2...a-retirada-de-pessoas-das-casas-por-precaucao
Esta dificil !


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 17:19)

4 incêndios na zona de Valongo e Paredes, todos com 35 bombeiros ou mais
destaque também para um em vinhais no parque nacional de montesinho com 63 bombeiros e o de Monchique que já passou os 400 operacionais e 9 meios aéreos, incluindo um Beriev


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 17:26)

huguh disse:


> 4 incêndios na zona de Valongo e Paredes, todos com 35 bombeiros ou mais
> destaque também para um em vinhais no parque nacional de montesinho com 63 bombeiros e o de Monchique que já passou os 400 operacionais e 9 meios aéreos, incluindo um Beriev


Esta muito mau!
Agora apareceu mais um a 500 m da minha casa!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Incêndio incontrolável em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 17:56)

Ja caem faulhas aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2016 às 18:00)

*Fogo em Alcanede mobiliza 83 operacionais*

83 operacionais, de várias corporações da região, estavam às 17h00 a combater um incêndio na localidade de Valverde, freguesia de Alcanede, no concelho de Santarém.

O incêndio deflagrou às 15h46 numa zona de povoamento florestal e no local estão 22 viaturas e um meio aéreo.

Este é o terceiro incêndio com alguma dimensão este domingo no distrito de Santarém. Às 14h47 deflagrou um incêndio em Ulme, no concelho da Chamusca, que foi combatido por 54 operacionais, apoiados por 12 viaturas e 2 meios aéreos.

De manhã, às 11h52, os bombeiros foram chamados a apagar um outro fogo em Fazendas de Almeirim. No local estiveram 38 operacionais, apoiados por 10 viaturas e um meio aéreo.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/16712-fogo-em-alcanede-mobiliza-83-operacionais


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Set 2016 às 18:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incêndio incontrolável em valongo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Foi o que se reacendeu hoje, que ontem tinha 100 Operacionais? Está muito complicado?


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 18:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Fogo em Alcanede mobiliza 83 operacionais*
> 
> 83 operacionais, de várias corporações da região, estavam às 17h00 a combater um incêndio na localidade de Valverde, freguesia de Alcanede, no concelho de Santarém.
> 
> ...


Ja esta dominado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 18:26)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 18:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


E o de Sobrado?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 18:30)

Valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 18:31)

Agora mesmo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 18:44)

Na Povoa do lanhoso 2 fogo son com mais de 55 bomb!


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 18:56)

jonas disse:


> Na Povoa do lanhoso 2 fogo son com mais de 55 bomb!


Um destes esta nas ocorrencias importantes com 3 frentes ativas!


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 19:12)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/chamas-comecam-a-ceder-na-serra-de-monchique-5372026.html


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 19:38)

o de Montalegre não deve demorar a aparecer nas importantes também. aliás já lá devia estar
83 bombeiros, 2 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 19:45)

Nestle momento ha dois fogos em sobrado o reacendimento de ontem tem 60 bomb e 14 MT e o mais recente ja tem 38 bomb e 10 MT!
E em Valenca ja 48 bomb e 16 MT!


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Set 2016 às 19:49)

IF Monchique dominado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 20:35)

O cenário em Valongo era este as 19h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Set 2016 às 20:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> O cenário em Valongo era este as 19h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se era assim às 19h como já o deram como dominado? Estranho mas geralmente as ocorrências ficam praticamente resolvidas antes das 20h...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2016 às 20:52)

nunessimoes disse:


> Se era assim às 19h como já o deram como dominado? Estranho mas geralmente as ocorrências ficam praticamente resolvidas antes das 20h...
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


Fácil.
o incêndio foi dominado na a4. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 20:58)

Incendio em Paredes dominado!


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 20:58)

um incêndio para ser dominado não precisa estar extinto, basta estar confinado a uma determinada área que era o caso deste


----------



## jonas (4 Set 2016 às 21:18)

huguh disse:


> o de Montalegre não deve demorar a aparecer nas importantes também. aliás já lá devia estar
> 83 bombeiros, 2 meios aéreos


Nao percebo, ainda nao apareceu...


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 21:23)

jonas disse:


> Nao percebo, ainda nao apareceu...



ninguém percebe mas pronto...
incêndio em Póvoa de Lanhoso reforçado na última hora, quase 140 bombeiros


----------



## vagas (4 Set 2016 às 21:23)

Especial atenção ao dia 6 , tudo indica que será um dia muito complicado , em caso de grandes incêndios , para mim o pior dia do ano no que toca ao combate 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 21:28)

Incêndio consome armazéns em Alhandra, Vila Franca de Xira.

 Fonte


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2016 às 21:33)

ecobcg disse:


>



Essa ideia de pôr a fotografia a preto e branco é muito boa, imagino o curto-circuito mental que provoca nos pirómanos. Se calhar seria uma boa estratégia para os Media que podiam reportar incêndios mas cortando parte do "espectáculo" que alimenta os pirómanos.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 21:57)

Vince disse:


> Essa ideia de pôr a fotografia a preto e branco é muito boa, imagino o curto-circuito mental que provoca nos pirómanos. Se calhar seria uma boa estratégia para os Media que podiam reportar incêndios mas cortando parte do "espectáculo" que alimenta os pirómanos.


Se calhar até era interessante usar essa estratégia e "transformá-la" numa condição de utilização do fórum. Querendo ou não passa-se muita informação por aqui.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2016 às 22:29)

Finalmente lembraram-se de colocar o incêndio de Montalegre nas importantes... 109 operacionais, uma frente
Póvoa de Lanhoso, 149 op, 3 frentes


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2016 às 23:17)

Depois de já ontem ter havido um pequeno fogo em Vilar de Amargo, já ter ocorrido há umas semanas um fogo já com alguma dimensão numa área próxima, aquela zona do concelho está de novo a arder hoje à noite, pondo em perigo mais uma vez a Reserva da Faia Brava e a nossa ZIF... 

Com o fogo de ontem já foram 4 vezes que tive que ligar para o 117 este Verão... Quando é que isto acaba!? 

(Desculpem o desabafo, mas isto de trabalhar na área florestal e ver o fruto do trabalho em perigo diariamente é exasperante...)


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2016 às 01:27)

MSantos disse:


> Depois de já ontem ter havido um pequeno fogo em Vilar de Amargo, já ter ocorrido há umas semanas um fogo já com alguma dimensão numa área próxima, aquela zona do concelho está de novo a arder hoje à noite, pondo em perigo mais uma vez a Reserva da Faia Brava e a nossa ZIF...
> 
> Com o fogo de ontem já foram 4 vezes que tive que ligar para o 117 este Verão... Quando é que isto acaba!?
> 
> (Desculpem o desabafo, mas isto de trabalhar na área florestal e ver o fruto do trabalho em perigo diariamente é exasperante...)



Duas ocorrências em simultâneo no concelho, que noite infernal!  Felizmente na ocorrência potencialmente mais perigosa para a nossa ZIF (a de Vilar de Amargo) o combate está a evoluir favoravelmente (vim agora do local), ao ponto de se terem deslocalizado meios da 1ª ocorrência para a 2ª que está a ocorrer perto de Quintã de Pêro Martins.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2016 às 02:31)

Vim de Monchique agora...e apesar de dominado, ainda estava a arder bem perto de Marmelete. Zona com muita habitação dispersa nas encostas...muita gente fora de casa e na estrada a ver o que a noite vai dar.  Às 23h00 não se avistavam chamas aqui de Silves, mas às 24h00 já se conseguia ver novamente uma zona de chamas grandes.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 15:47)

Reativação do incêndio de Montalegre


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 15:59)

huguh disse:


> Reativação do incêndio de Montalegre


Ja com 80 bomb e 2 ma


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 16:23)

IF em Soure ja com 100 bomb.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 17:01)

jonas disse:


> IF em Soure ja com 100 bomb.



já quase nos 200, 48 veículos, 5 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 17:03)

Sim,  e segundo  o grupo OCORRENCIAS EM COIMBRA esta a dirigirse para sul.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 17:06)

220 bombeiros, 58 veículos.
reforço muito rápido. talvez haja casas por perto


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 17:10)

huguh disse:


> 220 bombeiros, 58 veículos.
> reforço muito rápido. talvez haja casas por perto


Sim, no grupo que referi acima tambem informaram esse facto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 17:21)

*Coimbra: Mais de 200 operacionais e cinco meios aéreos combatem chamas em Soure*
 Um incêndio no concelho de Soure, distrito de Coimbra, mobilizava, às 17:00 de hoje, 205 operacionais e cinco meios aéreos, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).






O incêndio com uma frente ativa que avança numa "encosta" na freguesia de Tapéus, concelho de Soure, mobiliza 205 operacionais, 50 veículos e cinco meios aéreos, referiu a mesma fonte do CDOS, afirmando que o alerta da ocorrência foi dado às 15:33.

O incêndio lavra em terreno florestal "de difícil acesso", disse o CDOS de Coimbra.

No terreno, estão operacionais de corporações do distrito de Coimbra, contando com apoio de elementos "do distrito de Leiria", acrescentou.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...e-cinco-meios-aereos-combatem-chamas-em-soure


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 17:42)

Incendio em leiria com mais de 100 bombe 3 ma!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 17:44)

jonas disse:


> Incendio em leiria com mais de 100 bombe 3 ma!


Em Leiria onde? Obrigado!


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 17:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em Leiria onde? Obrigado!


Colmeias tem 113 bomb e 3 ma


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2016 às 17:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em Leiria onde? Obrigado!



Perto de Colmeias.

https://fogos.pt/?fire=12250571


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Muito obrigado!


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 18:08)

2 incêndios em Montemor-o-Velho separados por meia hora mas que foram atacados rapidamente e controlados, senão teríamos aqui 3 grandes incêndios no distrito de Coimbra


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 18:17)

Tambem em boticas ha um incendio... ja tem 54 bomb


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 18:20)

Em Colmeias o IF está gigantesco. A minha tia enviou-me fotos, mas já não em lembro como publicar


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 18:46)

em Boticas o incêndio já leva 140 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos
em Leiria, 155 op , 3 m.a
Soure com 2 frentes ativas, 235 op, 5 m.a
por Viseu, 2 incêndios com 40/45 op


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2016 às 19:06)

robinetinidol disse:


> Em Colmeias o IF está gigantesco. A minha tia enviou-me fotos, mas já não em lembro como publicar


boas, podes por aqui https://postimage.org/
Depois ves o link directo e postas aqui 

Realmente esta gigante, parece-me estar a ir para uma zona de casas, pelo menos houve uma projeccao la para perto.Pouco depois das casas está a A1, vamos ver se ela nao é cortada mais uma vez este ano


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 19:09)

Também Vieira do Minho, paredes e Paços de Ferreira teem fogos com mais de 35 bomb!
E agora Vila pouca de aguir reativou-se um em Teloes ja com 44 bomb no local!
Sobre Leiria:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...ontrolado-coloca-casas-e-pecuarias-em-risco:(


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 19:24)

3 frentes ativas em Boticas, 167 operacionais, perto dos 300 em Soure


----------



## kikofra (5 Set 2016 às 19:29)

IFs também ao pé da sr do monte e pombal segundo a net, era bom que comesassem a activar grifs senão não sei onde vão arranjar meios


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 19:33)

kikofra disse:


> IFs também ao pé da sr do monte e pombal segundo a net, era bom que comesassem a activar grifs senão não sei onde vão arranjar meios


Para o de Soure ja foi a de Aveiro e para Boticas a de Santarém.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 19:34)

https://s14.postimg.org/be1ezjemp/14274432_630999873742791_664634238_o.jpg

IF Leiria - 18:20 h


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 19:37)

robinetinidol disse:


> https://s14.postimg.org/be1ezjemp/14274432_630999873742791_664634238_o.jpg
> 
> IF Leiria - 18:20 h


 Já passam dos 200 opr!


----------



## vagas (5 Set 2016 às 19:38)

jonas disse:


> Esta enorme!E já passam dos 200 opr!




Qual a razão de dizer que está enorme ?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 19:39)

na SIC está a dar Soure, tudo queimado à volta de várias casas na localidade de Degracias


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 19:47)

vagas disse:


> Qual a razão de dizer que está enorme ?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Desculpem, esta corrijido.

Leiria com 1 frente ativa.
Imagem de satelite pelas 19h:


----------



## thunderboy (5 Set 2016 às 20:12)

Brutal "capa" de fumo sobre a serra a avançar nesta direcção! Cheiro intenso a queimado.


----------



## nelson972 (5 Set 2016 às 20:12)

O fumo do incêndio de Leiria ao passar pela serra de aire com estes efeitos.





Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2016 às 20:53)

Por aqui devido á intensa nuvem de fumo do incendio de Leiria, hoje ainda escureceu mais cedo do que é habitual, a visibilidade é reduzida.
Agora ás 20:12 também com começou um foco de incendio de Alcanena, Olhos de Água, e já vai co 32 operacionais e 8 veiculos.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 20:56)

Para além do IF de Colmeias, Leiria, há outro com 71 bomb em Pombal


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 21:00)

E em Viera do Minho ja vai em 74 bomb.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 21:17)

Segundo a minha tia, na zona de Matas/Espite de Ourém, vê-se um clarão muito grande no horizonte, sendo que o incêndio (Leiria - Colmeias), está a seguir para lá. Está muitíssimo grande.


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 21:23)

O IF de Colmeias começou devido à queda de um pinheiro nos postes elétricos, provocando faísca, quando se encontravam a cortar pinheiros e limpeza das matas.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 21:31)

robinetinidol disse:


> O IF de Colmeias começou devido à queda de um pinheiro nos postes elétricos, provocando faísca, quando se encontravam a cortar pinheiros e limpeza das matas.


Esses erros pagam-se caros!
Muitos hectares que á custa destas distraçoes(digamos assim) já arderam!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2016 às 21:34)

robinetinidol disse:


> O IF de Colmeias começou devido à queda de um pinheiro nos postes elétricos, provocando faísca, quando se encontravam a cortar pinheiros e limpeza das matas.



Mas que grande falta de responsabilidade, e ainda para mais com as temperaturas tão elevadas, as matas limpam-se é fora da época crítica de fogos.
O mato está sequíssimo, e basta uma faísca para desencadear logo um enorme fogo.
Vamos ver se vão assumir as responsabilidades, e como soubeste a causa do incendio?


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 21:35)

bela ideia, ir cortar pinheiros com este calor... está mesmo a pedir para isto acontecer
enfim


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 21:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mas que grande falta de responsabilidade, e ainda para mais com as temperaturas tão elevadas, as matas limpam-se é fora da época crítica de fogos.
> O mato está sequíssimo, e basta uma faísca para desencadear logo um enorme fogo.
> Vamos ver se vão assumir as responsabilidades, e como soubeste a causa do incendio?


Familiares meus que vivem lá perto disseram à minha mãe..


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 21:46)

*Leiria. Aldeia ameaçada pelas chamas foi evacuada*
05 set, 2016 - 20:54

Incêndio que obrigou à retirada da população de Fonte Fria está a ser combatido por mais de 200 bombeiros.



Foto: Paulo Cunha/Lusa (arquivo)
O incêndio que deflagrou esta segunda-feira à tarde na freguesia de Colmeias obrigou à evacuação da aldeia de Fonte Fria, na freguesia de Caranguejeira, no concelho de Leiria, pelas 20h20.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) disse à agência Lusa que o fogo continua activo e a progredir para a povoação de Fonte Fria, pelo que "já foi pedido às autoridades para evacuarem a aldeia e os seus habitantes".

Às 20h20, estavam no local 215 elementos, apoiados por 63 viaturas, de várias corporações de Leiria, Castelo Branco, Santarém e Portalegre, acrescentou o CDOS.

A página da Protecção Civil refere que o incêndio deflagrou pelas 16h45 e chegou a mobilizar três meio aéreos, que abandonaram o combate com o cair da noite.

O presidente da União de Freguesias de Colmeias e Memória, Artur Santos, já tinha dito esta tarde à agência Lusa, que a situação estava "descontrolada" e a colocar "casas e pecuárias em risco" na sua freguesia.

O autarca referiu ainda que o incêndio surgiu numa zona de mato, mas dirigiu-se em "direcção à Caranguejeira", atravessando zonas onde "existem casas e algumas pecuárias", estando neste momento em povoamento florestal.

Entretanto, a página da Protecção Civil na internet informa que no distrito de Leiria existe outro fogo activo, na Quinta da Gramela, no concelho de Pombal.

O incêndio deflagrou pelas 19h34 em zona de mato e estão no local 63 operacionais e 19 meios terrestres, lê-se no mesmo 'site'.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/62960/leiria_aldeia_ameacada_pelas_chamas_foi_evacuada?utm_source=rss


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 21:48)

huguh disse:


> bela ideia, ir cortar pinheiros com este calor... está mesmo a pedir para isto acontecer
> enfim


O que isso tem a ver?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2016 às 21:49)

Na página da Associação Humanitária dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Torres Novas, consta a  informação: 
05-09-2016 - 20H00 - INFORMAMOS QUE O FUMO QUE SE OBSERVA EM TORRES NOVAS SE DEVE A INCÊNDIO NO CONCELHO DE OURÉM.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que isso tem a ver?



cortar pinheiros... altas temperaturas... elevado nível risco de incêndio... possibilidade de faíscas criarem um incêndio em segundos? 
não é obvio, ou é preciso continuar?


----------



## vitamos (5 Set 2016 às 21:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> "corte de árvore que caiu em cima de linhas eléctricas, tendo as faíscas provocado o incêndio"
> IF Leiria


Fonte?


Enquanto se basear no alguém disse agradecia que não se fizessem juízos de valor sobre uma hipotética situação. Têm consciência que é uma acusação grave certo?


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 21:55)

IF em Vieira do Minho com 2 frente ativas.Acionados reforços de setubal!
IF Leiria acionados "GRUATA FEB E GRUATA 02 LISBOA"
Arde em mato e povoamento florestal.
Em Soure:
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/648930/incendio-em-soure-ja-consumiu-mais-de-500-hectares


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 21:56)

vitamos disse:


> Fonte?
> 
> 
> Enquanto se basear no alguém disse agradecia que não se fizessem juízos de valor sobre uma hipotética situação. Têm consciência que é uma acusação grave certo?


Apenas quis transmitir o que ouvi. Confirmado por familiares meus na zona. Não pretendia despoletar nenhuma acusação. Pelo menos, não foi esse o objetivo. Queria apenas transmitir que, segundo consta, provavelmente teria sido acidental, nada mais. Vou eliminar o post por respeito e consideração por todos. Nunca, em momento algum, tive esse objetivo. Apenas veiculei a informação, já que não seria do conhecimento da maioria, certamente. Compreendo o que disse, em relação à fonte.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 22:02)

huguh disse:


> cortar pinheiros... altas temperaturas... elevado nível risco de incêndio... possibilidade de faíscas criarem um incêndio em segundos?
> não é obvio, ou é preciso continuar?


Calma, percebi outra coisa...


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 22:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/648930/incendio-em-soure-ja-consumiu-mais-de-500-hectares


Ja tinha colocado acima.


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 22:12)

Vila Pouca De Aguiar reativou-se e segue com 3 frentes!


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 22:35)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/incendio-em-leiria-ameaca-povoacoes/57cde3e30cf29ab4c1c3aaaf


----------



## jonas (5 Set 2016 às 22:39)

robinetinidol disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/incendio-em-leiria-ameaca-povoacoes/57cde3e30cf29ab4c1c3aaaf


Esta muito complicado, espero que o consigam dominar durante a noite!
Incendio em Carrazeda de ansiaes ja com 90 opr e trancoso 58 opr


----------



## Marco Ferreira (5 Set 2016 às 23:10)

O Incendio Rodou esta a progredir em direcção ao distrito de Santarem bem como para a localidade de Caranguejeira


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 23:15)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> O Incendio Rodou esta a progredir em direcção ao distrito de Santarem bem como para a localidade de Caranguejeira


Em direcção ao concelho de Ourém? Tenho familiares em Matas...


----------



## Marco Ferreira (5 Set 2016 às 23:21)

sim.. mas esta muito longe ainda das matas.. eu tbm sou das matas.. está longe ainda muito longe..


----------



## robinetinidol (5 Set 2016 às 23:38)

Marco Ferreira disse:


> sim.. mas esta muito longe ainda das matas.. eu tbm sou das matas.. está longe ainda muito longe..


E está muito complicado? Já passou a Caranguejeira?


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2016 às 23:50)

há uma hora atrás passaram 2 carros de bombeiros da Régua e Mesão Frio, deverão ter ido reforçar o incêndio de Vila Pouca ou Boticas


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 23:56)

Aqui o fumo está insuportável! Não se vê nada em direcção a Fátima/Ourém, está tudo tapado com o fumo.


----------



## Marco Ferreira (5 Set 2016 às 23:59)

Anda perto de lá..


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 23:59)

A CMTV está a dar em directo da Caranguejeira. Dizem que está mais calmo mas que a frente já lá chegou.


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 02:01)

Hoje promete ser dos dias mais complicados em termos de incêndios...







Situação a esta hora


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 07:22)

Todos dominados menos Soure!Segue com 2 frentes ativas!
Entretanto Vila Verde outra vez!
Chamados reforços de Coimbra para Vila Verde!
Tem uma frente.


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 10:30)

IF Soure dominado!
Cabeceiras de Basto com duas frentes.


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 13:39)

Cabeceiras com 2 frentes
Soure reacendeu com 2 frentes
Boticas e Vila Pouca reacenderam com 1 frente

aí vem a tarde...


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 14:51)

4 frentes em Ribeira de Pena e 1 em Freixo de Espada à Cinta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2016 às 15:16)

Mais um dia de vários incêndio à volta da cidade do Porto...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 15:28)

Situação complicada no geral...

Passei agora pelo incendio de Rebordosa e nao parece estar facil...


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 15:40)

Deu agora na SIC, localidade de Paradela, Arcos de Valdevez evacuada
na TVI no incêndio de Soure estão a arder alguns barracões agrícolas


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 17:08)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...-habitantes-de-paradela-e-varzea-5375229.html
A coisa Está má!


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 17:09)

Chamas muitos fortes agora na TVI24 do incêndio em Ribeira de Pena. que está a poucos km's de outro grande em Vila Pouca de Aguiar
a aproximar-se de várias casas com intensidade, uma estrada pelo menos cortada. Continuam as 4 frentes
Distrito de Vila real com vários incêndios de grande dimensão


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 17:19)

bem complicado por Ribeira de Pena.. 
valeu um heli ligeiro e a perícia do piloto que tinha um tanque mesmo ao lado e fez várias descargas em poucos minutos


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 18:28)

Para além desta lista, Incêndios de grandes dimensões em Ponte de Sor, Alcanena, Castro Daire e Seia


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2016 às 18:39)

*Incêndios: casal de Arcos de Valdevez transportado pelo INEM para o hospital*
Com Lusa


 Um casal de Paradela, lugar já evacuado do Soajo, Arcos de Valdevez, foi transportado pelo INEM, para um hospital, com queimaduras no rosto, disse o vereador da Proteção Civil.





Olegário Gonçalves não soube o grau das queimaduras das vítimas, que foram atingidas quando combatia um incêndio junto à sua casa. Também não referiu a idade.

O vereador disse, entretanto, que a retirada dos residentes no lugar da Várzea, também no Soajo, "está para já em 'stand by', uma vez que os bombeiros tentam dominar as chamas".

Em causa estão cerca de duas dezenas de habitantes e militares da GNR, que ficaram retidos "porque o fogo tomou conta da estrada de acesso aquele lugar”, em plena área do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês.

Ainda segundo o vereador, as chamas já atingiram a parte território espanhol do parque.

Às 18:20, a página de Internet da Proteção Civil referia que estavam no local 54 bombeiros apoiados por 21 viaturas.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...ldevez-transportado-pelo-inem-para-o-hospital


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2016 às 19:04)

Baltar muito complicado 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 19:53)

17 ocorrências importantes no site da PROCIV
Castro Daire quase 200 operacionais, Seia 143, em Ponte de Sor mais de 230


----------



## meteoamador (6 Set 2016 às 20:41)

Começou um incêndio aqui  perto a cerca de 15 minutos junto a habitações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2016 às 21:00)

Ainda hoje de manhã se senti-se e via-se o fumo disperso pelo ar.
Mas já durante a tarde já melhorou a acabou por desaparecer praticamente por completo o fumo.
Certamente o incendio de Comeias em Leiria já deve de estar mais controlado.
O incendio em Chã de Cima, Alcanena, conta com 81 operacionais e 24 veiculos.


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Set 2016 às 21:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda hoje de manhã se senti-se e via-se o fumo disperso pelo ar.
> Mas já durante a tarde já melhorou a acabou por desaparecer praticamente por completo o fumo.
> Certamente o incendio de Comeias em Leiria já deve de estar mais controlado.
> O incendio em Chã de Cima, Alcanena, conta com 81 operacionais e 24 veiculos.


Sim, em Colmeias foi dominado de madrugada, tendo ficado Em Resolução o dia todo e agora, está Em Conclusão - Extinto


----------



## jonas (6 Set 2016 às 21:29)

Incêndio em Baltar a 750 m aproximadamente de Vila Cova de Carros!


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2016 às 22:32)

Durante a tarde foi visível desde F.C. Rodrigo um grande pirocumulo causado pelo incêndio que ainda está em curso em Fornos (Freixo de Espada à Cinta). foi o maior pirocumulo que já vi, parecia uma célula de trovoada, infelizmente não deu para fotos.


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2016 às 22:46)

com a noite aos poucos os incêndios vão sendo dominados, dos 18 que estiveram na página, já 4 foram dominados.
Seia, Ponte de Sor, Vila Viçosa e o da foz do sousa, Gondomar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2016 às 22:49)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio em Baltar a 750 m aproximadamente de Vila Cova de Carros!



passei por la a extensao do incêndio é enorme apesar de estar a arder com pouca intensidade os bombeiros vao ter bastante trabalho de noite.


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2016 às 06:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> passei por la a extensao do incêndio é enorme apesar de estar a arder com pouca intensidade os bombeiros vao ter bastante trabalho de noite.


Ja esta dominado, mas ainda ha 7 ocorrencias importantes!
Em arcos de Valdevez:http://www.correiodominho.com/noticias.php?id=96972


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 12:14)

300 operacionais quase em Boticas e 153 em Vila pouca


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 15:13)

incêndio que começou às 14h em Braçal, Proença-a-Nova já com quase 200op e 5 meios aéreos
na Guarda um com 65operacionais e em Vale de Cambra com 49


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2016 às 17:17)

*Mais de 200 bombeiros combatem fogo em Vale de Cambra*
com Lusa


 Dois incêndios em Vale de Cambra estão hoje à tarde a ser combatidos por mais de 200 bombeiros e, segundo fonte da Proteção Civil, a intensidade do vento faz prever o reforço de meios ao longo das próximas horas.






A operação está a envolver várias corporações do distrito de Aveiro e, de acordo com o comandante do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), José Bismarck, há mais bombeiros em trânsito para ajudar a combater o fogo, que, numa das frentes, está relativamente próximo de habitações.

“Na freguesia de Arões a situação é menos preocupante, mas em Junqueira o fogo está muito próximo de uma povoação do lugar de Currais”, referiu José Bismarck à Lusa.

“Temos os meios todos empenhados na segurança dessas casas, mas vamos reforçar as equipas, até porque o vento está a ficar mais forte e isto significa que ainda temos umas horas de trabalho pela frente”, acrescentou.

Para o presidente da Câmara de Vale de Cambra, em causa estarão “fogos de origem criminosa”, uma vez que os incêndios nessas zonas do concelho “têm sido reincidentes”.

“Estamos a falar de fogos que aparecem à uma e duas da manhã, quando não se pode dizer que as condições climatéricas sejam propriamente de calor, e os focos de incêndio também têm pouca distância entre si”, argumentou.

O autarca sublinhou tratar-se de “uma situação lamentável, que mais uma vez vem reforçar a convicção de que é preciso apostar numa guarda-florestal”.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...200-bombeiros-combatem-fogo-em-vale-de-cambra


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 17:24)

Proença-a-Nova já com 247op, 6 meios aéreos.
Em Vila Pouca de Aguiar tambem ainda dura o incêndio que já começou na segunda feira.
No comando das operações está agora o comandante dos Bombeiros da Régua


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 18:19)

algumas aldeias já evacuadas em Proença-a-Nova. Está o Beriev russo no local

*Incêndio de Proença-a-Nova obriga a evacuar aldeias*

As aldeias do Casalinho e do Braçal foram evacuadas devido ao incêndio que deflagrou às 14.00 horas desta quarta-feira em Proença-a-Nova.

Segundo avança a TVI24, as chamas estão ainda a ameaçar a aldeia da Atalaia.

Na página oficial da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) é possível ver que o incêndio tem uma «frente ativa» e está a ser combatido por 247 operacionais, apoiados por 84 meios terrestres e seis meios aéreos.


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2016 às 18:43)

Três incêndios no espaço de meia hora separados por poucos quilómetros.





Mais uma vez há pessoas que não merecem o ar que respiram.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2016 às 21:03)

IF Fóia reacendeu


----------



## jonas (7 Set 2016 às 21:08)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Fóia reacendeu


Ja com quase 140 bomb!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2016 às 21:13)

No distrito de Santarém encontram-se actualmente 2 incendios activos, em Casais Robustos, Alcanena, e outro em Charneca da Peralva, Tomar.
Em ambos os fogos estão envolvidos 103 operacionais e 29 operacionais.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2016 às 21:22)

15 000 ha ardidos em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Avança a RTP


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2016 às 21:52)

*Mais de 3 mil bombeiros combatem chamas no norte do país*
com Lusa


 Mais de três mil operacionais combatiam hoje 85 incêndios em Portugal continental. Os distritos de Vila Real e do Porto são os que registavam mais ocorrências, segundo a página da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil.





Esta noite, a Proteção Civil destacava na sua página na Internet seis incêndios, nomeadamente em Viseu, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Viana do Castelo, Bragança e Vila Real. Estes incêndios estão todos activos há mais de três horas.

Em Viseu, na localidade de Povoação, 87 operacionais, apoiados por 24 meios terrestres combatiam um fogo com uma frente ativa, que teve início durante a tarde.

Em Castelo Branco, no concelho de Proença-a-Nova, 347 operacionais, apoiados por 110 meios terrestres, combatiam um fogo na localidade do Braçal, que teve início ao início da tarde e permanecia com uma frente ativa.

Na Guarda, na localidade de Corujeira, um incêndio em mato com duas frentes ativas está a ser combatido por 115 operacionais, apoiados por 33 meios terrestres. O fogo teve início a meio do dia.

Em Riba Mouro, no concelho de Monção, distrito de Viana do Castelo, um incêndio em mato com uma frente ativa está a ser combatido por 62 operacionais, apoiados por 19 meios terrestres.

No concelho de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, em Bragança, permanece ativo o incêndio na localidade de Fornos. Este incêndio está a ser combatido por 216 operacionais, apoiados por 81 meios terrestres.

Em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, no distrito de Vila Real, desde segunda-feira que os bombeiros tentam apagar um fogo na localidade de Soutelinho do Mezio.

O incêndio em mato com uma frente ativa está a ser combatido por 156 operacionais, apoiados por 46 meios terrestres.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...il-bombeiros-combatem-chamas-no-norte-do-pais


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2016 às 22:04)

Tivemos uma ocorrência no concelho esta noite, novamente  em Vilar  de Amargo, felizmente  já  está  resolvida.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2016 às 22:20)

http://www.diarionline.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=161685


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2016 às 22:22)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Fóia reacendeu



Muito estranho, esta reactivação do incêndio na Serra de Monchique. eu diria, que alguém foi deitar fogo novamente, ao final da tarde, já sem sol é que o incêndio reacendeu, só acredita numa reactivação quem quer... 

Já conta, com quase 197 bombeiros e 63 meios terrestres e existem mais reforços a caminho de Monchique.


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Set 2016 às 22:45)

A SIC notícias, em direto, avança com a informação de que o IF Monchique possui frente de 10 Km. Em apenas 2 horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2016 às 23:14)

O incêndio em Monchique já é "ocorrência importante" novamente, com 201 meios humanos e 66 meios terrestres.


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2016 às 23:39)

*Monchique novamente a arder, mais de 200 operacionais combatem chamas*
*Incêndio está a evoluir na direção da povoação de Casais, devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir*

O incêndio em Monchique, no Algarve, que começou no sábado e que tinha sido dominado no domingo, reacendeu-se nesta quarta-feira pelas 19:57 e está a lavrar com intensidade devido ao vento, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.

De acordo com fonte do Centro Operacional de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro, as chamas deflagraram ao início da noite, "desconhecendo-se ainda se será um reacendimento ou uma ignição nova".

"Neste momento, [22:00] a frente de fogo tem alguma intensidade e está a evoluir na direção da povoação de Casais, devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir", observou a mesma fonte.

No combate ao fogo estão envolvidos 201 operacionais dos bombeiros do Algarve, apoiados por 66 viaturas.


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 00:09)

vai parar ao autódromo do algarve... espero que o vento acalme para acabar logo com este problema.


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2016 às 00:12)

Sic noticias, tvi24 e RTP3 a darem o incêndio de Monchique, está muito complicada a situação.
Casais está cercado pelas chamas, a frente é enorme e segundo disseram a reativação (ou novo incêndio) começou 15min depois dos meios terem sido desmobilizados.
na RTP3 a repórter disse que já arderam casas de habitação e segundo parece agora arde uma mancha de eucaliptal que vai até Portimão

EDIT: Em Freixo de Espada à Cinta o incêndio tem 4 frentes, uma delas com 14km


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 07:53)

Incendio preocupantes neste momento:Guarda, Monchique,V.P.D.Aguiar e Freixo de Espada a Cinta(com 3 frentes)!
Sera que este inferno nunca mais acaba!
EDIT: estive agora a ler as previsões descritivas do ipma e prevêem rajadas na ordem dos 70KM nas terras altas...não vai ser nada fácil o combate...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Set 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia...

O GFS prevê precipitação a partir de 3ª feira, só um benção dos céus pode acabar com esta loucura dos pirómanos.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2016 às 10:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito estranho, esta reactivação do incêndio na Serra de Monchique. eu diria, que alguém foi deitar fogo novamente, ao final da tarde, já sem sol é que o incêndio reacendeu, só acredita numa reactivação quem quer...
> 
> Já conta, com quase 197 bombeiros e 63 meios terrestres e existem mais reforços a caminho de Monchique.



O pirómano transeunte despertou o "bichinho" em alguém. Incrível, aguentou-se tanto tempo sem arder e agora andamos nisto por causa de umas quaisquer mentes brilhantes.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 10:24)

E depois os outros e que sofrem:http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/09/cinco-feridos-entre-forcas-que-combatem-incendio-em-monchique/

E o de Freixo de Espeda Cinta já está no concelho do Mogadouro e Torre de Moncorvo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 11:23)

Já são quase 400 homens apoiados por 132 veículos e por 8 meios aéreos e o incêndio continua com 2 frentes activas. 

Para a tarde, prevê-se uma intensificação do vento.

Tanto a frente que vai para o Autódromo, como a frente que vai para Aljezur, aquelas zonas são um autêntico barril de pólvora, com pinheiros, eucaliptos e mato e mais mato.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 11:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já são quase 400 homens apoiados por 132 veículos e por 8 meios aéreos e o incêndio continua com 2 frentes activas.
> 
> Para a tarde, prevê-se uma intensificação do vento.
> 
> Tanto a frente que vai para o Autódromo, como a frente que vai para Aljezur, aquelas zonas são um autêntico barril de pólvora, com pinheiros, eucaliptos e mato e mais mato.


Realmente parece estar complicado...Consegue ter visão para ele?
Fogo em V.P de Aguiar dominado!Finalmente!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 11:52)

*Incêndio de Monchique avança para concelho de Portimão*

 O incêndio que lavra em Monchique tem duas frentes ativas a progredir com intensidade para sul, em direção ao concelho de Portimão, sendo que a situação pelas 11:15 não estava controlada, disse hoje fonte dos bombeiros do Algarve.






De acordo com a fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro o incêndio tem duas "grandes frentes", estando as chamas a ser combatidas por 369 operacionais, apoiados 113 veículos, sete meios aéreos e 12 máquinas de arrasto.

Segundo a mesma fonte, o fogo está a lavrar "em áreas de difícil acesso", e o forte vento que se faz sentir na zona "dificulta o combate e faz com que o fogo progrida rapidamente".

De momento não há casas em risco, sendo a prioridade dos bombeiros direcionada para a segurança de pessoas e do seu património, adiantou a fonte.

A fonte acrescentou ainda que, durante a noite, no combate às chamas ficaram feridas cinco pessoas, três bombeiros e um militar da GNR e outro do Exército, que foram assistidos mas que já tiveram alta medica.

O incêndio que deflagrou no sábado à tarde foi dado como extinto no domingo ao fim do dia, e reacendeu-se na quarta-feira pelas 19:57, uma situação que o comandante distrital da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil Vaz Pinto apelidou de "explosivo".





JPC/RCP // SB

Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 12:12)

IF de Freixo de espada à cinta dominado!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2016 às 13:08)

Não tinha noção da aceleração  brutal do vento no topo de Monchique, impressionante.

Dados do IPMA - Foia, Monchique.

17:00: 13,3 km/h
18:00: 15,5 km/h
19:00:  25,6 km/h
20:00:  39,9 km/h
21:00:  42,8 km/h
22:00:  43,2 km/h
23:00:  46,1 km/h
00:00:  50,8 km/h
01:00:  52,6 km/h.


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Set 2016 às 13:46)

Não consigo avistar o IF Monchique de Satélite 24... mesmo ás 11h não se via nada... será que o fumo está baixo, daí não se detetar? Acho estranho, dado à dimensão...


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 13:53)

robinetinidol disse:


> Não consigo avistar o IF Monchique de Satélite 24... mesmo ás 11h não se via nada... será que o fumo está baixo, daí não se detetar? Acho estranho, dado à dimensão...


O AFIS deteta-o bem grande!
É bastante provável que o fumo esteja baixo devido ao vento forte...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Set 2016 às 13:56)

robinetinidol disse:


> Não consigo avistar o IF Monchique de Satélite 24... mesmo ás 11h não se via nada... será que o fumo está baixo, daí não se detetar? Acho estranho, dado à dimensão...


É visível uma coluna de fumo que se estende para sul/sueste, porém é bastante ténue...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 14:40)

*Fogo de Monchique alastrou a Portimão e mantém frente de grande extensão*

 O incêndio que se reacendeu durante a noite em Monchique tem uma frente ativa que, ao início da tarde de hoje, se estendeu para o concelho de Portimão, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.





De acordo com a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Faro, o fogo tem uma frente ativa de grande extensão e está a ser combatido por 401 operacionais de corporações de vários pontos do país, apoiados por 125 veículos, nove meios aéreos e 12 máquinas de rasto.

Segundo a mesma fonte, foram atendidas sete pessoas com ferimentos ligeiros, por inalação de fumos ou entorses.

Por precaução, foram deslocadas 16 pessoas - idosas e com mobilidade reduzida -, encaminhadas depois para casa de familiares, centros de dia e para um pavilhão desportivo de apoio à Proteção Civil.

A estrada entre os Casais, no concelho de Monchique, e a Senhora do Verde, no concelho de Portimão, está fechada ao trânsito.

O incêndio florestal deflagrou no sábado às 17:08 e foi dado como extinto no domingo, mas sofreu um reacendimento na quarta-feira ao início da noite.



JPC // ROC



Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...a-portimao-e-mantem-frente-de-grande-extensao


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 15:36)

provavelmente este incêndio só terá pela frente a A22 na saída do autódromo e portimão, no que terão de cortar a circulação.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 15:39)

Ja e detetado pelo radar e pelo que parace vai de "mota"!


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 15:45)

ribeira do farelo e ribeira do álamo... arde o canavial todo até ao início da ria de alvor. Foi por estes 2 barrancos que o fogo desceu, do lado esquerdo e direito da senhora do verde e alcalar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 16:00)

O sol, já começa a ficar tapado pela enorme nuvem de fumo, que se tem vindo a alastrar desde das 14 h, altura em que o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade. Impressionante, daqui ao incêndio são cerca de 70 kms (mais ou menos) e a nuvem de fumo é enorme.

A zona entre o autódromo e a EN125 tem uma grande mancha de pinheiros novos, eucaliptos, com declives, passei por aí, há uns 4 meses e adorei a paisagem, agora vai ser tudo dizimado pelas chamas, vai arder tudo até ao Alvor. 

Esta é a estrada que dá acesso ao Autódromo do Algarve.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@37.2296...4!1sguGI84K9rVt6qoZN2R2L6A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2016 às 16:31)

Ignições nas nossas serras são sempre um problema. Secura é nessas zonas onde não há pingo de humidade! Daí se falar em situação explosiva...não há hipótese.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2016 às 16:31)

Nota-se claramente que o fogo já vai bastante cá em baixo, descendo rapidamente a serra levado pela Nortada. Vamos lá ver até onde avança, mas infelizmente empiricamente já sabemos que nestes incêndios a descer as serras do Algarve guiados pela forte Nortada é sempre complicado vê-los parar sem ser naturalmente..

_Fonte: http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/alvor/_


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 17:14)

*Três povoações e um hotel evacuados em Portimão*
com Lusa


 As povoações do Carriçal, Moinho da Rocha e Tabual e o hotel Pestana junto ao Autódromo Internacional do Algarve, em Portimão, foram hoje evacuados devido ao incêndio florestal que teve início em Monchique, disse à Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.





De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro, um total de 28 pessoas das três localidades e um número ainda não determinado de clientes do hotel foram retirados por precaução, face à intensidade do fumo que se regista na área, num fogo que tem uma frente “bastante extensa”.

A dificuldade de combate é acentuada devido ao forte vento que se faz sentir na área.

A mesma fonte acrescentou que o fogo, que se reacendeu na última noite em Monchique, evoluiu para sul, para o concelho de Portimão, obrigando ao encerramento das estradas Senhora do Verde – Casais e no sítio do Carriçal.

O combate às chamas obrigou ainda à deslocação do posto de comando da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil em Fóia, Monchique, para o Autódromo Internacional do Algarve.

No combate às chamas estão empenhados 405 operacionais de varias corporações do país, apoiados por 125 veículos, nove meios aéreos e 12 máquinas de rasto.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...es-povoacoes-e-um-hotel-evacuados-em-portimao


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 17:28)

penso que em 2003 ou 2004 já não sei... o incêndio só parou na A22 na zona de odiáxere. 

Mas a zona de alcalar tem bastantes hortas pelo que o fogo não avançará muito a não ser o canavial.


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2016 às 17:51)

vejo daqui o incêndio de Barrô, Resende
43bomb, 11 viaturas, 1 heli


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 18:03)

huguh disse:


> vejo daqui o incêndio de Barrô, Resende
> 43bomb, 11 viaturas, 1 heli


Nao parece ser muito preocupante.
Qual tem sido a sua evolucao?


----------



## blade (8 Set 2016 às 18:10)

Portugal é um país tão pequeno e mesmo assim tem mais área ardida do que a Europa toda junta este ano


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2016 às 18:53)

Regressei agora mesmo a Silves. O fumo que anda no ar é incrível... de Portimão atè à zona de Boliqueime, pelo menos, estende-se uma grande pluma do fumo oriundo do incêndio de Monchique/Portimão.

No caminho para o Algarve, apanhei 3 autotanques a virem para Sul na zona de Ourique e depois, uns km mais a Sul, um novo grupo com 8 viaturas de bombeiros de várias corporações do país, também a virem para este incêndio.

Esperemos que a noite seja favorável e que o incêndio comece a dar algumas tréguas...mas não me parece que o vento vá acalmar, pelo contrário, deverá intensificar-se nas próximas horas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2016 às 18:55)

Incêndio Valongo Santa justa



Ataque ao combate já com 2 meios aéreos

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 18:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ataque ao combate já com 2 meios aéreos
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Com este vento...e na santa justa...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2016 às 19:03)

jonas disse:


> Com este vento...e na santa justa...


Creio que vao controlar o ataque ao incêndio foi extremamente rápido.  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2016 às 19:03)

jonas disse:


> Nao parece ser muito preocupante.
> Qual tem sido a sua evolucao?



mantém-se igual com a mesma coluna de fumo mas não parece ter piorado...
 o vento deve ser o principal adversário já que aqui está uma ventania enorme, lá deve estar ainda pior


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 19:06)

Está agora a dar em direto na cmtv e dizem que o vento mudou e agora o autódromo do Algarve já não está em risco!
No entanto está na mesmo muito complicado...


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2016 às 19:11)

Foto do Bruno Rodrigues  ( facebook )

A estação de Freixo de Espada à Cinta está neste estado, já não chegava o abandono (como tantas outras no NE Transmontano) a que foi sujeita e o fogo deu cabo do pouco que ainda restava..


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2016 às 19:12)

IF de Esposende na cmtv, situação complicada também


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 19:13)

A28 cortada na zona de Espozende devido à incêndio (quase100bomb e 3 frentes)


----------



## vagas (8 Set 2016 às 19:15)

Monchique a chegada 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2016 às 19:17)

Valongo dominado ☺

Isto sim é rapidez e eficácia no ataque.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 19:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Creio que vao controlar o ataque ao incêndio foi extremamente rápido.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Pois realmente 25 bombeiros e 2 ma


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 19:22)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Valongo dominado ☺
> 
> Isto sim é rapidez e eficácia no ataque.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Na anpc diz em curso 38 bombeiros e 2 ma


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2016 às 19:29)

jonas disse:


> Na anpc diz em curso 38 bombeiros e 2 ma


Tenho visao previligiada do incêndio é a 400 m de minha casa 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (8 Set 2016 às 19:48)

Snifa disse:


> Foto do Bruno Rodrigues  ( facebook )
> 
> A estação de Freixo de Espada à Cinta está neste estado, já não chegava o abandono (como tantas outras no NE Transmontano) a que foi sujeita e o fogo deu cabo do pouco que ainda restava..



wow, imagem chocante...


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 19:53)

Incendio em Monchique segue agora com 3 frentes, ganhou mais uma.


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2016 às 20:01)

Snifa disse:


> Foto do Bruno Rodrigues  ( facebook )
> 
> A estação de Freixo de Espada à Cinta está neste estado, já não chegava o abandono (como tantas outras no NE Transmontano) a que foi sujeita e o fogo deu cabo do pouco que ainda restava..



isso diz muito do mato que já tinha à volta devido ao abandono... há muitas assim por aqui também, na antiga linha que ligava a Régua a Vila Real, está tudo ao abandono


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 20:04)

Impressionante, o céu mais parece que vai chover, o cenário é igual aos incêndios de 2004 e 2012 na Serra do Caldeirão. 

As imagens da CMTV mostram com um pequeno foco transforma-se em minutos num inferno.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2016 às 20:18)

E começou à 40 minutos outro fogo aqui mesmo a Norte de Silves. Com poucos meios, para já... esperemos que apaguem rapidamente.

PS: Já está em resolução...


----------



## trepkos (8 Set 2016 às 20:35)

vagas disse:


> Monchique a chegada
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Boa Sorte, que corra tudo bem que voltem depressa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 20:40)

Anda pirómano à solta no concelho de Silves. Outro início de incêndio em Sítio do Romano.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2016 às 21:13)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Faro|Monchique
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=841301
Preve-se aumento do vento durante a noite.


----------



## AndréGM22 (8 Set 2016 às 21:24)

A quantidade de cinza que se vê a cair na beachcam de alvor em alguns planos quase parece chuva


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Set 2016 às 22:22)

IF Silves a captar meios do de Monchique. Parece estar a ter comportamento muito violento.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2016 às 22:37)

Está forte sim! Infelizmente... desenvolvimento intenso... puxado pelo vento forte.  Mesmo a Norte de Silves a 1km da minha casa...


----------



## robinetinidol (8 Set 2016 às 22:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Está forte sim! Infelizmente... desenvolvimento intenso... puxado pelo vento forte.  Mesmo a Norte de Silves a 1km da minha casa...


A sério? Pela imagem de satélite não parece ser um sítio com muito a arder, parece um descampado, mas deve ter muito mato rasteiro... Já está grande?
https://fogos.pt/
É no sítio assinalado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 22:41)

*Fogo em Esposende mantém duas frentes ativas mas não há casas em risco*
com Lusa


 O incêndio que deflagrou pelas 15:32 de hoje no Monte de S. Lourenço, freguesia de Vila Chã, Esposende, mantinha pelas 22:00 duas frentes ativas, mas não há quaisquer habitações em perigo, informou o comandante operacional. ... http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2016 às 22:56)




----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2016 às 22:56)

3 incêndios no concelho de Silves, depois das 19 horas... e tudo começou à mesma hora de ontem... coincidências a mais

Claramente, fogo posto...

Com a intensidade do vento, que está por aqui, imagino como estará em Portimão e Silves...

Já são 67 operacionais e 22 meios terrestre, no incêndio em Almarjão (concelho de Silves). 

@ecobcg, essa zona não fica na estrada de Silves para Monchique, aonde plantaram uns pinheiros novos, fica perto do Falache.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2016 às 22:57)

aquela zona é eucaliptal e pinhal..e mato.. bem desenvolvidos 
E está uma ventania imensa...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2016 às 23:27)

AndréGM22 disse:


> A quantidade de cinza que se vê a cair na beachcam de alvor em alguns planos quase parece chuva



Por acaso fui agora espreitar e nota-se o aumento da "chuva" de cinza, isto comparado com as 22:00 ultima vez que vi.
Terrível.

http://beachcam.meo.pt/pt/livecams/alvor/


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2016 às 23:37)

não é cinza... são insectos.


----------



## AndréGM22 (9 Set 2016 às 00:00)

insectos? tantos? e de forma tão persistente? Por acaso parecia-me mesmo cinza 

Sendo que existe uma clara movimentação na mesma direção destes


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 00:13)

Aquele momento em que até o site da ANPC indica que há um Incêndio no Oceano Atlântico..
https://s11.postimg.org/9jn8dfkzn/Sem_T_tulo.png


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 00:53)

muito cheiro a queimado na Régua
3 incêndios aqui à volta, embora de pequena dimensão


----------



## jkmc (9 Set 2016 às 01:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 3 incêndios no concelho de Silves, depois das 19 horas... e tudo começou à mesma hora de ontem... coincidências a mais
> 
> Claramente, fogo posto...
> 
> ...


Ola pessoal. 
E o meu primeiro post. Estou a ver o forum desde França onde nasci. 
Ha incendiarios em Portugal e tem que ser condenados como deve de ser..,mais ha incendiarios em frança tambem !
Portanto nao se pode esquecer que se ha mais incendios em Portugal que na França, apesar de ser 6 vezes mais pequeno, é essecialmento por causa do eucalipto...
É estranho de haver eucaliptal no Algarve ! Somos o unico país no mais mundo onde se planta eucaliptos (que arde como fosforos) numa regiao seca e quente como o sul do pais !


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2016 às 01:59)

Fortalecimento incrível em poucos minutos....









Agora segue já para W-SW. e, direcção à zona do Falacho e estrada Silves-Porto de Lagos.


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 07:10)

IF Silves dominado!Reativaçao (so pode ser fogo posto) do IF de V.P de Aguiar!Segue com 2 frentes!
IF monchique ativo com 2 frentes!


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2016 às 09:40)

Monchique


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 09:45)

S


vagas disse:


> Monchique
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sabe qual é o POSIT agora?


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2016 às 09:47)

Continua com 2 frentes 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 10:27)

vagas disse:


> Continua com 2 frentes
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Mas está a evoluir favoravelmente ou desfavoravelmente?


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2016 às 11:31)

Manchique a chegada ontem 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 11:41)

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/09...-que-combatem-chamas-em-portimao-e-monchique/


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 13:06)

algumas imagens dos incêndios dos ultimos dias no distrito de Vila Real


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 13:23)

E triste!


huguh disse:


> algumas imagens dos incêndios dos ultimos dias no distrito de Vila Real


Entretanto em Seia 67 bombeiros e 4 ma


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2016 às 13:36)

jonas disse:


> Mas está a evoluir favoravelmente ou desfavoravelmente?



Sim diria que 90% está completamente dominado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 13:37)

vagas disse:


> Sim diria que 90% está completamente dominado
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Então vai ser dominado na próxima hora...não?


----------



## vagas (9 Set 2016 às 13:48)

É relativo isso , o vento e a topografia do terreno é que podem decidir isso , no no meu sector está em vigilância 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 14:57)

IF Vila Pouca dominado
resta o de Monchique


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 16:08)

IF Vila Pouca de Aguiar reacende-se. IF Monchique já ultrapassa os 4000 ha de área ardida, se bem que numa notícia recente diz que terá sido "cerca de 1800ha". IF Freixo-de-Espada-à-Cinta consumiu 6000 ha-
http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/09...uatro-vezes-mais-area-que-o-incendio-da-foia/


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 16:41)

o IF de vila pouca não reacendeu, pelo menos na página está em resolução já desde o inicio da tarde
incêndios a dar trabalho em Baião, Melgaço, Arruda dos Vinhos, Chaves, Montijo e Soure (outra vez na zona de Degracias)


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 16:59)

huguh disse:


> o IF de vila pouca não reacendeu, pelo menos na página está em resolução já desde o inicio da tarde
> incêndios a dar trabalho em Baião, Melgaço, Arruda dos Vinhos, Chaves, Montijo e Soure (outra vez na zona de Degracias)


Reacendeu sim. Agora é que está novamente em Resolução. 
Mais um IF Soure e outro em Redinha.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 17:39)

IF Soure a ganhar grandes proporções muito rapidamente. No grupo de Ocorrências em Coimbra, fotos que se assemelham a um "vulcão".


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 17:58)

mais de 200 operacionais já em soure.. 4 incêndios no mesmo concelho em pouco mais de uma hora...
Baião, Melgaço, Paços de Ferreira, Chaves também preocupam


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2016 às 18:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Vila Pouca de Aguiar reacende-se. IF Monchique já ultrapassa os 4000 ha de área ardida, se bem que numa notícia recente diz que terá sido "cerca de 1800ha". IF Freixo-de-Espada-à-Cinta consumiu 6000 ha-
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/09...uatro-vezes-mais-area-que-o-incendio-da-foia/



A área ardida do IF Monchique é de 2203 hectares. Acho uma área tão pequena, os incêndios na serra do Caldeirão, são bem mais violentos e com uma área ardida 10 x mais.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 18:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A área ardida do IF Monchique é de 2203 hectares. Acho uma área tão pequena, os incêndios na serra do Caldeirão, são bem mais violentos e com uma área ardida 10 x mais.


Mas de acordo com o Modis é 4400 ha. E deverá aumentar, dado que o incêndio ainda está em curso...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2016 às 18:32)

robinetinidol disse:


> Mas de acordo com o Modis é 4400 ha. E deverá aumentar, dado que o incêndio ainda está em curso...



A informação que dei, foi dada pelo comandante da ANPC.

Esses valores apresentados pelo Modis é bastante mais fiável e já é uma área considerada.


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 18:39)

232 op já em Chaves.. não deve estar nada fácil. 3 frentes ativas
Baião com 4 frentes


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 18:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A informação que dei, foi dada pelo comandante da ANPC.
> 
> Esses valores apresentados pelo Modis é bastante mais fiável e já é uma área considerada.


Ah, muito bem. Eu baseei-me no effis, não tenho a certeza se era Modis  E sabe como está para aí o Incêndio? Do sat24 não se avista fumo há muito tempo...


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 19:21)

incêndio aqui ao lado em Santa marta de penaguião com 36 bombeiros
vejo uma coluna de fumo daqui


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 19:43)

IF Monchique dominado.


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Set 2016 às 19:50)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...tem-fogo-em-soure-que-vai-em-direcao-a-pombal


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2016 às 21:27)

Baião passou de 4 para 2 frentes, já Chaves passou de 3 para 4 frentes ativas
o IF de santa marta de penaguião ainda continua a dar trabalho


----------



## jonas (9 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Durante a tarde via o fogo em Baiao desde a Foz do Douro estava com mau aspeto!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Set 2016 às 22:11)

jonas disse:


> Durante a tarde via o fogo em Baiao desde a Foz do Douro estava com mau aspeto!


Por volta das 18h no alto de Valongo dava para ver uma enorme coluna de fumo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2016 às 00:16)

Incêndio com 74 meios humanos e 20 terrestres a 2/3 km distância. Tem pelo menos dois focos separados por pouco menos de 1 km, penso. Este local tem ardido várias vezes mas não com esta intensidade de agora...


----------



## nunessimoes (10 Set 2016 às 00:19)

thunderboy disse:


> Incêndio com 74 meios humanos e 20 terrestres a 2/3 km distância. Tem pelo menos dois focos separados por pouco menos de 1 km, penso. Este local tem ardido várias vezes mas não com esta intensidade de agora...


Arde com intensidade? Essa zona já é na serra aire e candeeiros?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2016 às 00:23)

Não fica a cerca de 3 km do parque, mas arde com intensidade. Parece muito estranho os focos a uma distância tão grande.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 00:24)

nunessimoes disse:


> Arde com intensidade? Essa zona já é na serra aire e candeeiros?
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


Penso que deve estar no limite do PNSAC, mas do lado de fora... ainda é um bocado longe da encosta da Serra d'Aire.


----------



## nunessimoes (10 Set 2016 às 00:27)

Zona de mato ou pinhal e eucalipto? Aqui em Leiria o vento abrandou 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2016 às 00:32)

Penso que algum mato e oliveiras nas zonas baixas e oliveiras e pinheiros nas encostas mas não muito densos. Fica na zona de junção do ribeiro que vem da ETAR de Alcanena com o Alviela.


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 00:33)

thunderboy disse:


> Penso que algum mato e oliveiras nas zonas baixas e oliveiras e pinheiros nas encostas mas não muito densos. Fica na zona de junção do ribeiro que vem da ETAR de Alcanena com o Alviela.


E está complicado? Ou a melhorar? Qual a dimensão?


----------



## thunderboy (10 Set 2016 às 00:35)

Não tenho ideia, de momento estou em casa mas estava complicado na altura. Há a aldeia dos Filhós por trás da encosta mas não deve demorar mais do que umas horas a controlar. A vegetação não é muito densa excepto mesmo nas zonas de encosta.


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 08:44)

Incendio em chaves ainda ativo com 1 frente!
Entretanto em Valpaços 1 frente ativa!
EDIT:IF chaves dominado!


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2016 às 11:00)

Já arde de novo em Vilar de Amargo, que aldeia complicada, bem amarga no que aos fogos diz respeito... 

https://fogos.pt/?fire=12269284


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 11:26)

MSantos disse:


> Já arde de novo em Vilar de Amargo, que aldeia complicada, bem amarga no que aos fogos diz respeito...
> 
> https://fogos.pt/?fire=12269284


Anda piromano por ai...a solta.


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2016 às 12:53)

jonas disse:


> Anda piromano por ai...a solta.



É uma aldeia com forte tradição do uso do fogo na silvopastoricia, nomeadamente para a renovação de pastagens para o gado, o problema é que a recorrência de fogos é absurdamente elevada naquela zona. 

Entretanto o fogo já foi dominado!


----------



## blade (10 Set 2016 às 13:42)

Desculpem lá mas parece uma anedota porque a zona do porto no litoral é das zonas mais frescas agora no verão mesmo assim é a zona com mais fogos sempre com +10, no distrito de beja e portalegre raramente há sequer 1 ocorrência e são das zonas mais quentes e com mais área. só o Porto e Braga fazem metade dos incêndios


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 13:55)

blade disse:


> Desculpem lá mas parece uma anedota porque a zona do porto no litoral é das zonas mais frescas agora no verão mesmo assim é a zona com mais fogos sempre com +10, no distrito de beja e portalegre raramente há sequer 1 ocorrência e são das zonas mais quentes e com mais área. só o Porto e Braga fazem metade dos incêndios


Acho que essa matéria já foi discutida nas primeiras páginas deste tópico....EDIT:A partir do final da página 1!
Entretanto em Pombal e Sabugal incendios com mais de 70 bombeiros !


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 13:58)

passou agora aqui um meio aéreo, talvez para um incêndio em Pena, Vila Real


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 14:06)

huguh disse:


> passou agora aqui um meio aéreo, talvez para um incêndio em Pena, Vila Real


Já lá tem 1 se este for para lá e porque não deve estar fácil...
Confirma-se 30 bombeiros e 3 ma


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 14:36)

sim, parece que era mesmo para lá
Agora que vi o mapa, muitos incêndios aqui à volta... o de ontem em Baião reacendeu agora
Em Pombal já vai nos 130 bombeiros


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 14:40)

huguh disse:


> sim, parece que era mesmo para lá
> Agora que vi o mapa, muitos incêndios aqui à volta... o de ontem em Baião reacendeu agora
> Em Pombal já vai nos 130 bombeiros


Consegue ver algum deles?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 14:41)

Tudo preto a Norte de Ourém. Está um cenário assustador...


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 14:43)

Tenho completa visão para o de Pombal


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 14:45)

robinetinidol disse:


> Tenho completa visão para o de Pombal


Como lhe parece?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 14:55)

jonas disse:


> Como lhe parece?


Dado que me encontro a cerca de 30-40 km, está enorme. Tem uma base muito larga, fumo muito preto, e não há coluna de fumo tipo "vulcão", é uma "cortina" uniforme preta, que sobe alto. Aparenta estar muito complicado. O nº de operacionais irá certamente aumentar bastante.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 14:58)

jonas disse:


> Consegue ver algum deles?



não.. a Régua é metida num vale e é só montes à volta.. Só dá para ver incêndios que sejam mais perto ou as colunas de fumo
apenas vejo fumo no ar para Norte que deve ser do incêndio de Vila Real


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 14:59)

robinetinidol disse:


> Dado que me encontro a cerca de 30-40 km, está enorme. Tem uma base muito larga, fumo muito preto, e não há coluna de fumo tipo "vulcão", é uma "cortina" uniforme preta, que sobe alto. Aparenta estar muito complicado. O nº de operacionais irá certamente aumentar bastante.


Já vai em quase 150 e 5 MA
Entretanto por aqui consigo ver 3 focos de incêndio a sul!
Será que isto não acaba....


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 15:14)

jonas disse:


> Já vai em quase 150 e 5 MA
> Entretanto por aqui consigo ver 3 focos de incêndio a sul!
> Será que isto não acaba....


Em Fátima já começa a escurecer um pouco, dada a quantidade de fumo que vem para esta direcção


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 15:17)

Acabou de sair o helicóptero de Baltar em direção a sudeste!Talvez para Baião ....


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 15:18)

Grupo Facebook "Pombal"
Fotos IF Pombal


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Dei agora conta de que já se deteta pelo radar o IF de Pombal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 15:26)

robinetinidol disse:


> Tudo preto a Norte de Ourém. Está um cenário assustador...


Boa tarde! Em Ourém é onde? Obrigado!


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 15:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde! Em Ourém é onde? Obrigado!


Boa tarde. Não é em Ourém. É a "Norte de Ourém". Referia-me ao de Pombal, perto de Satiago do Lítem


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 15:31)

robinetinidol disse:


> Boa tarde. Não é em Ourém. É a "Norte de Ourém". Referia-me ao de Pombal, perto de Satiago do Lítem


Ha ok, está longe então... Obrigado!


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 15:32)

Incêndio em Castro Daire já com 65 bombeiros e 3 ma!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 15:33)

Estou tão farto disto... estou desejoso que venha esta frente na terça feira!


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ha ok, está longe então... Obrigado!


Sim, está longe, pelo menos de Fátima. Do concelho de Ourém nem por isso... Se caminhar para Sul entra em Memória/ Colmeias/ Albergaria dos Doze e alcança Espite e Urqueira... Mas isso nunca chegará a esse ponto, creio eu =P


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2016 às 15:38)

IF de lagares a ganhar força...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 15:40)

robinetinidol disse:


> Sim, está longe, pelo menos de Fátima. Do concelho de Ourém nem por isso... Se caminhar para Sul entra em Memória/ Colmeias/ Albergaria dos Doze e alcança Espite e Urqueira... Mas isso nunca chegará a esse ponto, creio eu =P


Pois... eu estava a ser egoísta e a pensar só na minha localização... para chegar cá tinha de passar Fátima e transpor a A1... Não vai acontecer!


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 15:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> IF de lagares a ganhar força...


Eu daqui consigo ver o incêndio e parece que está quase dominado....mas posso não estar a ver bem se ele passou para o outro lado da encosta!
EDIT:O de Lagares está dominad, por isso é de Cete ou de Sobreira!
Entretanto em Pombal já passa dos 200 bombeiros!


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 16:00)

IF Pombal parece estar um pouco menos intenso... menos preto...


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 16:02)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pombal parece estar um pouco menos intenso... menos preto...


Ainda bem, deve-se dever também ao reforço de meios...


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 16:15)

Incêndio em Pombal tem 2 frentes e 230 bomb(ocorrências importantes)


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 16:26)

Serra D'Aire envolta de fumo do IF Pombal...


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 16:29)

IF Chaves 70 bomb ,Baião 100 bomb e Castro daire 80 bomb!
Pombal 230 bomb!


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 16:38)

Parece muito complicado ainda, mais fumo preto e a faixa de fumo preta, pelo vento, parece estar a ir para Este.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 16:44)

Aqui também já chegou o fumo de Pombal...


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 16:48)

vê-se muito fumo agora a Este, penso que é um incêndio em Covelinhas
não sei se terá reacendido, está em resolução já há algum tempo mas agora tem 2 meios aéreos


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 16:50)

Pelo AFFIS parece estar perto de algumas habitações


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 17:15)

Grupos de reforço de Castelo Branco e Lisboa chegaram agora ao IF de Pombal
segundo o comandante Operacional de Leiria, deve ficar controlado nas proximas horas


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2016 às 17:28)

O fumo, e o cheiro a incêndio em também já chegaram aqui. O sol está a começar a desaparecer dentro do fumo. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2016 às 18:12)

jonas disse:


> Eu daqui consigo ver o incêndio e parece que está quase dominado....mas posso não estar a ver bem se ele passou para o outro lado da encosta!
> EDIT:O de Lagares está dominad, por isso é de Cete ou de Sobreira!
> Entretanto em Pombal já passa dos 200 bombeiros!


Sobreira com 2 frentes

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 18:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sobreira com 2 frentes
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Vendo daqui o incendio parece estar quase dominado.
Qual e a sua prespetiva?
E de onde obteve essa informacao?


----------



## robinetinidol (10 Set 2016 às 18:15)

IF Pombal está muito pequeno. Está a ceder bastante, mas ainda tem fumo preto no horizonte.


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 18:17)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Pombal está muito pequeno. Está a ceder bastante, mas ainda tem fumo preto no horizonte.


Ajnds tem 3 frentes.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2016 às 18:17)

jonas disse:


> Vendo daqui o incendio parece estar quase dominado.
> Qual e a sua prespetiva?


Está a arder virado po lado de recarei mas penso que em breve será dominado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 18:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Está a arder virado po lado de recarei mas penso que em breve será dominado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Por isso e que eu nao consigo ver bem a sua dimensao...esperoque estejs a melhorar!


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 18:32)

http://observador.pt/2016/09/10/inc...-por-250-operacionais-e-cinco-meios-aereos/:(


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 20:23)

*Fogo em Baião com três frentes ativas e junto a povoações*
com Lusa


 O incêndio em mato que deflagrou na sexta-feira à tarde em Ovil, concelho de Baião, distrito do Porto, tem três frentes ativas e está "junto a povoações", afirmou fonte dos bombeiros locais.






Fonte dos Bombeiros de Baião disse à agência Lusa que, às 19:30, o fogo lavrava junto às povoações de Viariz, de Bruvenve e de Urgueira, na freguesia de Valadares, mas não soube precisar se haveria casas em risco.

Este incêndio em Baião está a ser combatido por 108 bombeiros, e conta com o apoio de 35 veículos e de um meio aéreo.

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil destaca mais dois fogos ativos na sua página na internet, designadamente em Pombal, distrito de Leiria, e em Chaves, distrito de Vila Real.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria afirmou que o incêndio em Pombal continua ativo e, pelas 19:40, estava a ser combatido por 243 operacionais, apoiados por 74 veículos e um meio aéreo.

O incêndio que lavra em Chaves, que deflagrou na tarde de sexta-feira em Reigaz, freguesia da Oura, tem uma frente ativa e, pelas 19:45, estava a ser combatido por dois meios aéreos, 96 operacionais, apoiados por 29 veículos.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...o-com-tres-frentes-ativas-e-junto-a-povoacoes


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 20:52)

Baião e Pombal são as ocorrências importantes a esta hora. Ambos com uma frente ativa!


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2016 às 21:12)

Já só resta Baião.
com o cair da noite os incêndios vão sendo dominados e o de baião não demorará muito também


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2016 às 21:21)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/v...ens-dramaticas-de-bombeiros-cercados-por-fogo


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2016 às 21:32)

huguh disse:


> Já só resta Baião.
> com o cair da noite os incêndios vão sendo dominados e o de baião não demorará muito também


Baiao está a ameaçar habitações e naquela zona há muitos poucos acessos por isso acho que o combate vai ser mais difícil, pode durar um pouco mais, espero é que não aguento a noite...depois vem o sol, o calor, o vento...
EDIT:Estava errada e ainda bem, IF Baiao dominado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2016 às 22:44)

Mapa da área ardida do incêndio de Monchique/Portimão:






A comunicação social avança que arderam 2200 Ha, enquanto o EFFIS avança que arderam 4405 Ha (ainda não tem o dia 9).


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2016 às 18:45)

Reacendimento em Montargil, com 105 operacionais neste momento. Estavam alguns membros da minha família a voltar para a cidade enquanto passava um grande aparato de bombeiros e um helicóptero.


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2016 às 19:10)

Arcos de Valdevez e Montar Gil são as situações mais complexas a esta hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2016 às 19:54)

*Mais de 100 operacionais combatem fogo em Montargil*
com Lusa


 Mais de 100 operacionais, apoiados por meios terrestres e aéreos, estão hoje a combater um incêndio numa zona de mato, em Montargil, no concelho de Ponte de Sor, distrito de Portalegre, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.





O incêndio deflagrou às 17:24 e, às 19:00, estava a lavrar com uma frente ativa e não havia qualquer habitação ou povoação em risco, precisou a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre.

Segundo esta fonte, o incêndio está a ser combatido por 121 operacionais e 33 viaturas de várias corporações de bombeiros dos distritos de Portalegre, Santarém e Évora, e três meios aéreos.

Trata-se do segundo incêndio a deflagrar esta semana em Montargil, onde, na terça-feira, um outro fogo, consumiu uma área estimada de 220 hectares e provocou danos em três habitações e em estruturas agrícolas, durante seis horas, segundo os bombeiros.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...e-100-operacionais-combatem-fogo-em-montargil


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2016 às 20:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Mais de 100 operacionais combatem fogo em Montargil*
> com Lusa
> 
> 
> ...


Incêndio dominado!
IF arcos de Valdevez:
Parece sem acessos!


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2016 às 10:26)

Hoje à partida será o último dia com mais preocupações para os bombeiros, a chuva de amanhã vai acalmar estas ultimas semanas infernais de trabalho


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 10:38)

huguh disse:


> Hoje à partida será o último dia com mais preocupações para os bombeiros, a chuva de amanhã vai acalmar estas ultimas semanas infernais de trabalho


Sim, espero que não venha outros dias destes...!ja chega!
Bem, neste momento temos 1 incêndio com mais de 40 bomb, em Montalegre(Cabril)Zona bem bonita!
Também queria sugerir uma ideia, que acho que seria interessante para o site da anpc... nomeadamente com os critérios das "ocorrências importantes":
Também incluir os incêndios que não tendo 15 meios operacionais, tenham 12h de duração.


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 13:21)

4 situacoes complicadas neste momento:Valpacos 40 opr, montalegre 75 opr, pampilhosa da Serra 120 opr, figueiro dos vinhos 90 opr!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2016 às 14:43)

Breve vídeo com imagens aéreas dos efeitos dos incêndios de Monchique e Silves, e algumas considerações... 

As eventuais receitas geradas com as partilhas e visualizações deste vídeo,* serão doadas (75% das receitas) às corporações dos bombeiros de Monchique, Portimão e Silves,* para já. Por isso, ajudem a partilhar e a fazer o vídeo chegar a todo o lado  (são precisas muitas visualizações para gerar alguma receita


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2016 às 14:45)

3 frentes ativas em Montalegre
Pampilhosa e Sertã complicados também


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 14:48)

Em Viana do Castelo muitas ocorrencias tambem.
E o primeiro incendio em Montalegre a Passar dos 100 bomb este ano!


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 16:24)

Em Montalegre ja estao a tirar meios a um para dar ao outro!
Dramatico!


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2016 às 16:58)

Vários incêndios em Montalegre no dia de hoje
o de Vilar da Ponte baixou de + de 100 para 33 agora, para irem para o IF em Cambeses do Rio onde já estão quase 100


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 17:00)

E pampilhosa da Serra com dificeis acessos, tambem cabeceiras de basto, melgaco, calorico de basto...
Situsao complicada


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 18:26)

IF de covilha e sabugal a complicarem-se...


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2016 às 18:35)

Canadair a passar agora aqui vindo de norte, direção sudeste
vendo no mapa vai para o IF do Sabugal


----------



## DaniFR (12 Set 2016 às 19:48)

Incêndio na Pampilhosa da Serra












Fotos de Pedro Simões


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 20:03)

Incendio em Cabeceiras de Basto ja com quase 200 bomb!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 21:16)

*Quase 400 operacionais combatem quatro maiores fogos em Braga, Vila Real e Coimbra*

 Quase 400 operacionais, apoiados por 212 meios terrestres e 10 meios aéreos, combatiam hoje, pelas 17:30, os quatro principais incêndios florestais, nos distritos de Braga, Vila Real e Coimbra, de acordo com informação disponibilizada no 'site' da Proteção Civil.





O incêndio que lavra desde as 12:00 na Pampilhosa da Serra, distrito de Coimbra, em povoamento florestal e com uma frente ativa, mobilizava, pelas 17:30, 204 operacionais, apoiados por 59 meios terrestres e seis meios aéreos.

Já o fogo em Cabeceiras de Basto, distrito de Braga, estava, pela mesma hora, a ser combatido por 57 operacionais, apoiados por 21 meios terrestres e dois meios aéreos.

Este incêndio em mato, com duas frentes ativas, teve início pelas 14:00.

No concelho de Montalegre, distrito de Vila Real, lavraram pelas 17:30 dois incêndios, que a Proteção Civil destaca como ocorrências importantes.

Um destes, com uma frente ativa e que teve início pelas 13:50 na localidade de Cambeses do Rio, estava àquela hora a ser combatido por 98 operacionais, apoiados 31 meios terrestres e dois meios aéreos.

O outro, na localidade de Vila da Ponte, com duas frentes ativas e que teve início pelas 11:30, estava, às 17:30, a ser combatido por 33 operacionais, apoiados por dez meios terrestres.

A Proteção Civil destaca na sua página da Internet como ocorrências importantes os fogos florestais com mais de três horas e com mais de 15 meios.



JRS // ROC



Lusa/fim
http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...o-maiores-fogos-em-braga--vila-real-e-coimbra


----------



## jonas (12 Set 2016 às 21:23)

5 ocorrencias em curso no distrito da guarda!
Outra vez em Vilar do Amargo ja com mais de 50 bomb e Sabugal com quase 90 bomb....entre outros!
Ainda bem que vai haver ajuda do Sao Pedro!


----------



## jkmc (12 Set 2016 às 22:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Breve vídeo com imagens aéreas dos efeitos dos incêndios de Monchique e Silves, e algumas considerações...
> 
> As eventuais receitas geradas com as partilhas e visualizações deste vídeo,* serão doadas (75% das receitas) às corporações dos bombeiros de Monchique, Portimão e Silves,* para já. Por isso, ajudem a partilhar e a fazer o vídeo chegar a todo o lado  (são precisas muitas visualizações para gerar alguma receita



Muito boa iniciativa.
So queria partilhar uma opiniao com a comunidade. Para mim, so se podera encontrar uma soluçao com pressao forte da sociedade civil e dos jornalistas (independentes). 
Hà muitos interesses e lobìs interessados a que situacao fica igual cada ano com incendios incontrolaveis cada vez que nao chove durante 2 ou 3 meses seguidos.
Ora o problema é que se temos um ano humido...o problema fica ainda maior o ano seguinte !

Deve se haver penas mais severas com os incendiarios...mais tambem temos que ter conciencia que a unica maneira de resolver este massacre da paisagem de Portugal é de mudar o paradigmo da politica de gestao do país. 
Australia e California, para nao falar da Galiza nao conseguem evitar incendios de grande proporcoes. Portento nao é só a politica repressiva ou os meios aereos que resolvem tudo. 
A conclusao é que as condicoes climatericas de portugal sao incompativeis com grandes areias de eucaliptos e de pinheiros. Se nao se obriga a ter plantacoes diversas (´mosaica') e se proibir casas no meio dos eucaliptais e pinhais, vamos ter cada ano de rezar por chuva porque os incendios nunca acabarao.  

Os eucaliptos e pinheiros sao importantes para a economia mais quantos empregos, vidas, oportunidades sao destruidas cada ano com incendios ? De certeza que se pode encontrar zonas onde pode se plantar eucaliptos e pinheiros com segurança longe das casas.

Eu vejo isto de longe, aqui na frança, mais fico aturdido com o facto que isto dura a mais de 30 anos e que a sociedade aceita a explicacao que a culpa é dos incendiarios. 
Portugal conseguiu chegar a uma situacao 'normal' com os mortos nas estradas quando se deixou de dizer que era culpa da fatalidade ou dos comportamentos de alguns diabos ao volante. 
Tomou se decisoes, apostou se na prevencao e em melhores estradas. Nao foi só com penas maiores. 

Se a mobilizaçao da sociedade é forte, pode se mudar as coisas para melhor. Os portugueses unidos sao os maiores !

Se um dia, ouve se politicos a apresentar as fases alfa, bravo ou charlie de prevencao ou de plantacoes de sobreiros em pleno inverno (em vez de numeros de operacionais e meios aereos), de certeza seremos no bom caminho. 

Força Portugal !


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 23:48)

*Fogo ativo com duas frentes na Pampilhosa da Serra*
com Lusa


 O incêndio florestal que deflagrou hoje às 12:00 no concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra, continuava ativo e com duas frentes às 23:00, informou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra.





Uma fonte do CDOS disse à agência Lusa, às 23:00, que, ao longo da tarde, a capacidade de combate às chamas “foi reforçada com outros meios”, oriundos de Aveiro e de Viseu.

Às 23:05, segundo a página atualizada da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil na Internet, o fogo estava a ser combatido por 220 operacionais, apoiados por 63 meios terrestres.

Por volta das 15:00, estavam no local 166 operacionais, 39 viaturas e quatro meios aéreos.

O incêndio eclodiu cerca das 12:00, num povoamento florestal em Soeirinho, município da Pampilhosa da Serra, no distrito de Coimbra.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...ativo-com-duas-frentes-na-pampilhosa-da-serra


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Set 2016 às 00:38)

Sagrada chuva que ponha um ponto final nos incêndios. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2016 às 01:11)

já passou os 300 operacionais na Pampilhosa... a chuva vem mesmo a tempo!


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2016 às 01:16)

Noite complicada aqui no concelho, tivemos 4 fogos, felizmente já estão todos controlados, ainda resta um fogo no concelho vizinho de Pinhel e ainda houve outro fogo em Almendra (Foz Côa).

Bem dita chuva e diminuição de temperatura que se aproxima!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2016 às 22:23)

Esta tarde, houve um incêndio em mato, aqui do outro lado da estrada. Parecia ser um enorme incêndio, nem houve fogo, mas o aparato foi enorme. 

19 operacionais e 5 meios terrestre vieram bombeiros de Olhão, Faro e Tavira chegaram e foram-se embora, só faltava o helicóptero. 

Aliás, a ocorrência está no site da Prociv, nas ocorrências do dia no distrito de Faro.

Agora, está um incêndio em Olhão, em zona de mato, mas a localização é dentro da Ria Formosa.


----------



## jonas (16 Set 2016 às 15:42)

Achei interessante:http://www.rtp.pt/play/p2233/Pros-e-Contras
Pode ser que finalmente façam qualquer coisa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2016 às 00:25)

Espero, pelo bem da floresta portuguesa, que não se poste mais nada neste tópico


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Set 2016 às 16:17)

Na Guarda, em pouco mais de 1 hora, 6 MA. Chama vermelha intensa..


----------



## jonas (21 Set 2016 às 16:36)

robinetinidol disse:


> Na Guarda, em pouco mais de 1 hora, 6 MA. Chama vermelha intensa..


2 incêndios muito próximos....malditos...!


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Set 2016 às 18:41)

jonas disse:


> 2 incêndios muito próximos....malditos...!


Na Guarda, dominados, mas em Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 80 bombeiros e 4 MA


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Set 2016 às 18:42)

Parece-me que dentro de dias a situação irá complicar-se, já que, a partir de Sábado, as temperaturas vão aumentar bastante...


----------



## jonas (21 Set 2016 às 19:23)

robinetinidol disse:


> Na Guarda, dominados, mas em Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 80 bombeiros e 4 MA


Continua ativo com 85 bomb e 5 ma!
Quando é que isto acaba!


----------



## robinetinidol (21 Set 2016 às 20:12)

No site da ANPC, pela 2ª vez de atualização, dá conta de um IF 118 bombeiros e 3 MT... estranho não corrigirem... só se é mesmo verdade


----------



## jonas (21 Set 2016 às 21:04)

IF em F E a Cinta dominado!
E sim, robinetinidol, acho que ainda tem alguns aspetos a melhorar, a nova plataforma.


----------



## huguh (23 Set 2016 às 17:43)

houve um incêndio aqui a 300m de minha casa por volta das 16h. Ainda consta no site da Prociv
16 bomb, 4 carros e ainda veio um helicóptero. Uma zona que nunca tinha visto arder, ainda ardeu bem

Diga-se que nos ultimos dias o concelho da Régua tem tido vários incêndios, alguém se anda a entreter...


----------



## jonas (23 Set 2016 às 18:31)

huguh disse:


> houve um incêndio aqui a 300m de minha casa por volta das 16h. Ainda consta no site da Prociv
> 16 bomb, 4 carros e ainda veio um helicóptero. Uma zona que nunca tinha visto arder, ainda ardeu bem
> 
> Diga-se que nos ultimos dias o concelho da Régua tem tido vários incêndios, alguém se anda a entreter...


E agora bem mais calor...mais incendios


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2016 às 14:40)

incêndio no monte aqui em frente, em Dornas, Lamego. Anda aqui um heli ligeiro também
vê-se algum fumo mas sem muita intensidade,


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2016 às 15:47)

já vai com + de 50 bombeiros e tem 3 meios aéreos
2 helis e ouço também um avião, possivelmente um fireboss


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2016 às 16:22)

Sim.Tambem em oliveira do hospital ja com 35 bomb.
Daqui consigo avistar uma coluna para este, deve ser a de Lamego


----------



## huguh (24 Set 2016 às 17:45)

está para durar o incêndio de Lamego, já está nas ocorrencias importantes
agora nem vejo fumo praticamente, ou o vento está a empurrar para outro lado ou está a ficar controlado


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2016 às 19:30)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...ort-na-zambujeira-do-mar?ref=DET_recomendadas


----------



## jonas (24 Set 2016 às 19:37)

Incendio no ZMAR ja nas ocorrencias importantes!
E triste.Ja la estive e fiquei com uma boa impressao..
Entretanto torre de moncorvo e castro daire...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2016 às 22:20)

*Fogo destruiu por completo orquidário da Madeira com 43 mil plantas*
25/9/2016, 10:40217
Os incêndios da Madeira, em agosto, destruiram por completo o orquidário do Funchal. Cerca de 43 mil plantas foram consumidas pelas chamas e os prejuízos estão avaliados em 1,5 milhões de euros.

Partilhe



HOMEM DE GOUVEIA/LUSA


Durante os incêndios que fustigaram o Funchal em agosto, o fogo desceu à cidade e pelo caminho destruiu por completo o orquidário da Madeira, com uma coleção de 43 mil plantas, provocando um prejuízo de 1,5 milhões de euros.

“Foi um dia negro”, conta, com desalento, Adolfo Schon, o diretor técnico do espaço, apontando para o cenário de destruição deixado pelo fogo que atingiu por duas vezes, a 8 e 9 de agosto, o orquidário, situado na Quinta dos Saltos, onde está instalada a Fundação Martha Gertrud Schon.


Ali, antes dos incêndios, existia um jardim onde, além de árvores bicentenárias e uma tricentenária, estavam espalhadas milhares de orquídeas de diferentes espécies, algumas únicas, como a denominada ‘orquídea negra’, e exemplares de Madagáscar, Butão e Japão.

Agora, a beleza das flores permanece apenas nas fotografias arquivadas numa capa que o responsável vai folheando lentamente.

“De todo o mundo tropical havia aqui alguma representação e é uma grande pena que a região tenha perdido isto tudo”, declara à Lusa, segurando entre as mãos um dos vasos suspensos, completamente deformado, para mostrar uma das plantas mortas.

Adolfo Schon aponta também para as marcas deixadas pelas chamas nas pipas de Vinho Madeira que ornamentavam o espaço, com uma área de 2.000 metros quadrados.

Totalmente destruídos ficaram igualmente os vários imóveis do orquidário, entre os quais o laboratório — no qual eram desenvolvidos plantas e projetos destinados à reflorestação da Madeira –, as estufas e uma biblioteca com cerca de 20 mil volumes que ficou “irrecuperável”.

O responsável recorda que na noite de 9 de agosto estava a trabalhar no interior do edifício quando se apercebeu do fogo em algumas divisões e saiu para o jardim. Os cães não responderam ao seu chamado, ouviu “a arara pedir socorro, na gaiola” e estava a tentar libertá-la, já “meio queimada”, quando a polícia chegou e o retirou da quinta, levando-o para a escola nas imediações.

“Aguardámos que os bombeiros chegassem. O fogo começou pelas 20 horas mas, coitados, não tinham mãos a medir e chegaram pouco antes das 23 horas. Já nada havia a fazer”, recorda.


Adolfo Schon considera que “este fogo foi tão intenso e teve uma origem suplementar”, porque “veio do terreno contíguo à fundação, onde estão depositados restos de uma antiga obra da escola”. O “enorme braseiro” acabou por se projetar para a zona histórica de São Pedro, no centro do Funchal.

O botânico também lamenta que “junto com os bombeiros” tenha entrado no local “uma multidão de gente que se dedicou a levar pertences, incluindo umas aves que tinham escapado aos incêndios, como ‘souvenir'”.

“Isto foi uma calamidade! Não foi só perder a área da fundação, como de habitação, o trabalho. E não temos sequer possibilidades de continuar porque não há uma única instalação que tenha sido poupada ao fogo. É esse o nosso grande dilema”, reforça.

O espólio da fundação é património do Estado, mas, segundo Adolfo Schon, as responsabilidades não estão a ser assumidas: “Nenhuma autoridade se dignou em vir cá, o que é lamentável”, e também os contactos com o executivo da Madeira têm sido “muito fracos”.

Apenas decorreu uma reunião com o diretor das Florestas, que mostrou algum interesse no problema, refere.

Por isso, os responsáveis da fundação estão “um bocado céticos” quanto à recuperação do orquidário e temem que possa ser “o fim da fundação e de todos os programas científicos desenvolvidos com instituições e universidades de fora”, visando o reflorestamento da floresta endémica Madeira, a Laurissilva.

Adolfo Schon estima que, numa primeira fase, um apoio entre 150 e 200 mil euros “não seria uma importância descabida”, para dar “um primeiro passo”, e “em dois anos seria possível tentar criar instalações para trabalharem e recuperarem o orquidário”, continuando a levar à região cientistas.

“Mas a gente precisa de ajuda de alguém. Até agora ninguém se manifestou para nos ajudar e só se o Governo se predispuser a nos ajudar”, insistiu.

O orquidário da Madeira foi fundado em 1953 por uma botânica alemã, Martha Gertrud Schon, que chegou à Madeira em 1920 e criou uma coleção de orquídeas de espécies raras.

Em 1997, decidiu doar este espólio a uma fundação com o seu nome, sem fins comerciais, tendo como um dos objetivos principais trabalhar para a preservação da floresta Laurissilva.
http://observador.pt/2016/09/25/fogo-destruiu-por-completo-orquidario-da-madeira-com-43-mil-plantas/


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Set 2016 às 18:10)

IF Na Serra de Monchique pegou, outra vez, com força.


----------



## jonas (26 Set 2016 às 18:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> IF Na Serra de Monchique pegou, outra vez, com força.


Pois, parece que sim...Que tristeza!Coitados dos soldados da paz!
Queria lançar uma duvida, que já ando a tentar desvendar a algum tempo:
Muitas das vezes quando no site fogos.pt diz que há uma --chegada ao TO--depois desaparece, como se fosse falsa chamada!Mas não sei....
EDIT:Já tem quase 100 bomb


----------



## huguh (26 Set 2016 às 18:26)

* Incêndio deflagra perto do Rasmalho em Portimão *

Um incêndio deflagrou ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira, dia 26 de setembro, na zona do Rasmalho, no concelho de Portimão, já tendo sido mobilizado para o local a Corporação de Bombeiros Voluntários de Portimão.

Segundo o site da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, estavam no combate ao incêndio 101 bombeiros, 30 veículos e três meios aéreos (helicópteros).

O despacho do primeiro alerta foi dado pouco passava das 17 horas. Segundo outra fonte disse ao «barlavento», o incêndio terá «começado no vale por detrás das bombas de gasolina, perto do Rasmalho, tendo já avançado para zona de eucaliptal no Morgado do Reguengo».

Segundo a mesma fonte, o combate está a ser dificultado pelo vento norte, que se faz sentir com alguma intensidade no local, ainda que toda a triangulação de meios tenha sido logo realizada. Até porque, há pouco mais de três semanas, este concelho, assim como o de Monchique tinha sido fustigados pelas chamas, tendo ardido perto de quatro mil hectares de área. Para aquela zona, que fica a poucas centenas de metros de uma das principais entradas em Portimão, já foram mobilizadas corporações de diversos concelhos limítrofes.


----------



## jonas (26 Set 2016 às 18:39)

huguh disse:


> * Incêndio deflagra perto do Rasmalho em Portimão *
> 
> Um incêndio deflagrou ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira, dia 26 de setembro, na zona do Rasmalho, no concelho de Portimão, já tendo sido mobilizado para o local a Corporação de Bombeiros Voluntários de Portimão.
> 
> ...


Penso que existe um hotel, com campo de golfe lá perto....
Situacao complicada...Já com 140 bomb


----------



## huguh (26 Set 2016 às 19:17)

na cmtv o comandante no local já deu o incêndio como dominado


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2016 às 20:33)

Ainda vai arder mais hectares até a época acabar, basta olhar para as previsões até meados de Outubro. 

Amanhã e 4ª feira, com temperaturas a chegarem aos 35ºC em alguns locais, vai ser dias complicados.


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Set 2016 às 20:41)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/incendio-coloca-casas-em-risco-no-algarve


----------



## robinetinidol (26 Set 2016 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ainda vai arder mais hectares até a época acabar, basta olhar para as previsões até meados de Outubro.
> 
> Amanhã e 4ª feira, com temperaturas a chegarem aos 35ºC em alguns locais, vai ser dias complicados.


Realmente, é o que também temo. De amanhã para quarta o território Português, no site effis, vai ficar pintado de vermelho intenso, de repente, indicando perigosidade extrema de ocorrência de Incêndios...


----------



## ruijacome (27 Set 2016 às 16:12)

Foi emitido a passagem ao nivel de alerta AMARELO, para o DECIF a partir das 08h00 de amanha.


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2016 às 16:26)

ruijacome disse:


> Foi emitido a passagem ao nivel de alerta AMARELO, para o DECIF a partir das 08h00 de amanha.


Pois,parece que ainda nao acabou...
Acho que e melhor prevenir...bem emitido o alerta amarelo!
Para que distritos?


----------



## huguh (27 Set 2016 às 18:03)

ouço 1 ou 2 helicópteros ao longe à cerca de uma hora.. 
1 incêndio de novo aqui em frente em Lamego, e está outro praticamente ao lado desse


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Set 2016 às 18:06)

IF  em Viseu, Idanha-a-nova e Salvaterra de Magos


----------



## huguh (27 Set 2016 às 18:22)

o de Lamego já está dominado mas continuo a ouvir o heli para o incêndio de Cotelo, Castro Daire
está a vir abastecer ao Douro a poucos kms daqui.

Incêndios mais preocupantes a esta hora é este de castro daire, também em Vila Nova de Paiva e começou agora um de novo em Monchique
Idanha já dominado

EDIT: o que aparecia em Monchique entretanto desapareceu do site...


----------



## jonas (27 Set 2016 às 19:57)

IF em Castto Daire ainda ativo com 40 bomb


----------



## robinetinidol (27 Set 2016 às 21:43)

Na Covilhã, em pouco tempo 63 operacionais, numa zona muito complicada, no que toca a acessos/declives e mancha florestal


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 14:14)

Incêndio em Mangualde começou a 40 min e já com 60 bomb e 3 ma.
Acaba de sair o heli aqui de Baltar


----------



## huguh (28 Set 2016 às 15:19)

já passou os 100bomb em Mangualde
em Freixo de Espada À Cinta também já com 63

tenho um incêndio mesmo aqui ao lado em Baião, ouço o helicoptero ao longe. Outro aqui perto também, em Vila Real


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 15:28)

huguh disse:


> já passou os 100bomb em Mangualde
> em Freixo de Espada À Cinta também já com 63
> 
> tenho um incêndio mesmo aqui ao lado em Baião, ouço o helicoptero ao longe. Outro aqui perto também, em Vila Real


Para não falar em Torre de Moncorvo e Carregal do Sal...
Como lhe parece o de Baiao?


----------



## huguh (28 Set 2016 às 15:44)

jonas disse:


> Para não falar em Torre de Moncorvo e Carregal do Sal...
> Como lhe parece o de Baiao?



o monte que tenho a oeste não me deixa ver absolutamente nada para aquela zona, só ouço de vez em quando o heli ao longe.
em Torre de Moncorvo são 2 incêndios na mesma freguesia... enfim


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 15:46)

huguh disse:


> o monte que tenho a oeste não me deixa ver absolutamente nada para aquela zona, só ouço de vez em quando o heli ao longe.
> em Torre de Moncorvo são 2 incêndios na mesma freguesia... enfim


Com 20 min entre eles...nem no outono...
IF de Baiao já com 50 bomb, montalegre com 40


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 17:09)

Incêndio em Mangualde dominadoBaiao com uma frente.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Set 2016 às 18:30)

Tudo indica que a época crítica de incêndios termina - oficialmente - no sábado.


----------



## jonas (28 Set 2016 às 18:40)

So resta o incêndio de montalegre, de resto está tudo dominado!
EDIT:Enquanto estava a escrever a mensagem o IF de montalegre foi dominado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2016 às 19:42)

*Há uma década que Portugal não ardia tanto. 160 mil hectares em 2016*

Sistema Europeu de Informação sobre Incêndios Florestais revela que em 2016 Portugal registou metade da área ardida na Europa. O Norte foi, de longe, a região do país mais afetada.

Há uma década que Portugal não registava tanta área ardida como em 2016. As contas são do Sistema Europeu de Informação sobre Incêndios Florestais (EFFIS) que, numa estimativa com base em imagens de satélite contou, até agora, 160 mil hectares ardidos em Portugal em 2016, o equivalente a cerca de 160 mil campos de futebol ou perto de 16 cidades de Lisboa.

Na base de dados do EFFIS, que começa em 1980, é preciso recuar a 2005 para encontrar um ano com tantos fogos em Portugal. Mais do que em 2016, só em 2005, 2003, 1995 e 1991.

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...ecada-que-o-pais-nao-ardia-tanto-5412822.html



rbsmr disse:


> Tudo indica que a época crítica de incêndios termina - oficialmente - no sábado.



*Governo adia fim do período crítico de incêndios para 15 de outubro*

O Governo adiou o fim do período crítico de incêndios para 15 de outubro, devido às condições meteorológicas, permanecendo a proibição de fumar, fazer lume, entre outros, em espaços florestais.

http://observador.pt/2016/09/27/governo-adia-fim-do-periodo-critico-de-incendios-para-15-de-outubro/


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2016 às 19:49)

Decisão bastante sensata por parte do governo, espero que o dispositivo tenha flexibilidade para tal,  estas coisas não se regem por calendários, as previsões dos modelos e o estado seco da vegetação em boa parte do país a isso aconselham.
E num aparte, também bem no comunicado, as "condições meteorológicas", e não as "condições climatéricas" como muitas vezes se escreve e diz erradamente, quer na comunicação social, quer da parte de pessoas e entidades com responsabilidades.


----------



## ruijacome (28 Set 2016 às 20:52)

O Dispositivo, vai ser reduzido à mesma... O prolongamento do período critico, não altera em nada a alteração de meios..


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2016 às 21:07)

> *Artefacto incendiário encontrado na Serra*
> 
> É um pequeno paraquedas com um pacote preso e, tudo indica, será um artefacto incendiário que não chegou a deflagrar. O objeto foi encontrado na semana passada, num terreno na Serra de Monchique, zona que foi palco do maior fogo deste verão no Algarve, que inclusivamente sofreu um reacendimento e se estendeu ao concelho de Portimão, consumindo um total de 3745 hectares.
> 
> ...



Algum avião que deitava bombas incendiárias.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2016 às 00:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Algum avião que deitava bombas incendiárias.



Há uns anos também ardia sempre o Pinhal à entrada de Quarteira. Entretanto penso que os terrenos foram agregados à Vila Sol e nunca mais ardeu. Acho que chegaram a haver noticias de supostos pirómanos com artefactos mas ficou tudo em "Banho-Maria". 
O suposto suspeito apanhado em flagrante ir de Loulé atear fogos em Monchique também não me convence...

Enquanto não houver vontade de resolver as coisas nada mudará!


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2016 às 00:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Há uma década que Portugal não ardia tanto. 160 mil hectares em 2016*
> 
> Sistema Europeu de Informação sobre Incêndios Florestais revela que em 2016 Portugal registou metade da área ardida na Europa. O Norte foi, de longe, a região do país mais afetada.
> 
> ...



Este ano até parecia estar a correr bem até aos primeiros dias de Agosto em que passamos dos pouco mais de 10 mil ha para quase 100 mil ha ardidos, em cerca de 10 dias. Os episódios de calor do inicio de Setembro fizeram o resto...
Apesar de tudo ainda estamos longe dos trágicos anos de 2003 e 2005, em que ardem mais de 400 mil hectares e 300 mil hectares respetivamente.


----------



## huguh (29 Set 2016 às 02:03)

IF em Celorico da Beira com 78bomb neste momento, começou às 23:30
em terras de Bouro, 41bomb


----------



## jonas (29 Set 2016 às 07:41)

Continua activo o Celorico da Beira com 80 bomb e 1 frente ativa


----------



## robinetinidol (29 Set 2016 às 13:50)

Vila Velha de Ródão... 6 MA


----------



## huguh (29 Set 2016 às 15:09)

Nenhum incêndio a preocupar
todos já controlados neste momento


----------



## huguh (29 Set 2016 às 16:43)

heli a passar para norte, incêndio em Leirós, Vila Real


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2016 às 20:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Há uns anos também ardia sempre o Pinhal à entrada de Quarteira. Entretanto penso que os terrenos foram agregados à Vila Sol e nunca mais ardeu. Acho que chegaram a haver noticias de supostos pirómanos com artefactos mas ficou tudo em "Banho-Maria".
> O suposto suspeito apanhado em flagrante ir de Loulé atear fogos em Monchique também não me convence...
> 
> Enquanto não houver vontade de resolver as coisas nada mudará!



Uma pessoa de Loulé é que ia incendiar a Serra de Monchique, é que ia incendiar as Caldas de Monchique é que ia incendiar Porto de Lagos, foram os 3 incêndios que deflagraram na mesma tarde.  

Afinal, deve ter sido algum avião e com o aeródromo ali tão perto ainda melhor. 

A culpa será sempre dos pequenos incendiários. Em 2012 arderam 26 mil hectares na Serra do Caldeirão, todos sabemos que a culpa foi da empresa CME e vem referida em relatórios, alguém ouviu multas ou penas que essa empresa teve devido ao incêndio que causou, claro que não, é uma grande empresa.


----------



## huguh (30 Set 2016 às 13:18)

mais um incêndio em Dornas, Lamego.. .deve ser o 4º numa semana
2 helis no local, vejo algum fumo escuro mas sem grande intensidade


----------



## jonas (30 Set 2016 às 15:20)

Incendio em Senancelhe--60 bomb 1 heli


----------



## huguh (30 Set 2016 às 16:31)

complicado em Sernancelhe, valpaços e Pombal


----------



## jonas (30 Set 2016 às 16:35)

huguh disse:


> complicado em Sernancelhe, valpaços e Pombal


Dia com muito vento...
Consegue ter visao para algum deles?
Por aqui esta a comecar um a este, com pouca intensidade..


----------



## huguh (30 Set 2016 às 16:51)

jonas disse:


> Dia com muito vento...
> Consegue ter visao para algum deles?
> Por aqui esta a comecar um a este, com pouca intensidade..



não, são muito longe daqui.
à bocado passou um meio aéreo aqui que devia ir para Valpaços. Está muito vento mesmo aqui


----------



## jonas (30 Set 2016 às 16:56)

Pombal ja com 130 bomb


----------



## huguh (1 Out 2016 às 16:32)

IF em Figueiró dos Vinhos 97bomb
Coruche 83


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Incêndio em Coruche, Santana do Mato activo desde as 14:52, a lavrar em mato, e já segue com 68 operacionais, apoiados por 18 veiculos.


----------



## jonas (2 Out 2016 às 18:38)

Incendio em Sintra ja com 70 bomb


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2016 às 21:48)

Ao sair da estação da Senhora da Hora há minutos atrás pude ver o céu bastante vermelho para norte e intenso cheiro a queimado na rua. O incêndio consta no site da ProCiv, onde aparecem 15 operacionais e 5 meios de transportes terrestres. Pelo mapa, deve estar bem próximo da Senhora da Hora.

Edit. Ampliei mais o mapa e o incêndio deve estar perto do Londres, na Fonte do Cuco.  Espero que não tenham de evacuar a rua... se alguém tiver novidades, são bem-vindas.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2016 às 21:56)

Névoa disse:


> Ao sair da estação da Senhora da Hora há minutos atrás pude ver o céu bastante vermelho para norte e intenso cheiro a queimado na rua. O incêndio consta no site da ProCiv, onde aparecem 15 operacionais e 5 meios de transportes terrestres. Pelo mapa, deve estar bem próximo da Senhora da Hora.



Daqui do Marquês é bem visível  a coluna de fumo na noite, assim como uma luminosidade avermelhada na base.


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2016 às 22:29)

É ao lado da estação da Fonte do Cuco. O ar vai tornando-se irrespirável e os carros na rua estão cobertos de fuligem. Aquilo parece longe de estar dominado e estou a considerar passar a noite no Porto, acho que será mais seguro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Out 2016 às 22:43)

Mas afinal que se passa com uma noite de 10 °c e com hr alta incêndios ?! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2016 às 22:46)

O JN fala em helicóptero, eu não vejo nem ouço nenhum. Estou a cerca de 4 quadras do local, e vejo a mancha vermelha atrás do Londres, que é muito perto daqui.
De referir, a contribuir para o medo que sinto, que há cerca de 1 mês atrás um incêndio doméstico, a dois andares acima do meu, fez uma vítima fatal.


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2016 às 22:52)

Muito melhor agora, acho que está a ser dominado!


----------



## Névoa (2 Out 2016 às 23:35)

Acabei de voltar do local, aquilo ainda não foi controlado mas está a afastar-se da proximidade do Londres, e disseram-me que era desnecessário sair de casa, uma vez que ainda estou razoavelmente distante.
Ninguém viu helicóptero nenhum, o local é de difícil acesso e parece que os bombeiros estão a procurar outros caminhos para o foco das chamas. Há muitas viaturas na região.


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2016 às 19:08)

Incêndio em vila Pouca de Aguiar conta com 53 bom e 2 ma


----------



## robinetinidol (4 Out 2016 às 17:11)

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/Resource/doc/rel/2016/8-rel-prov-1jan-30set-2016.pdf


----------



## jonas (4 Out 2016 às 17:54)

IF em Aguiar da beira com 70 bomb e 2 ma


----------



## kikofra (5 Out 2016 às 16:21)

há uns tempos discutiam-se aqui as causas dos incendios e a sua localização, encontrei isto: https://repositorio-aberto.up.pt/handle/10216/73024?locale=pt , ainda não tive oportunidade de o ler, mas penso que tenha dados interessantes sobre a ocorrência de incendios no nosso país.


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2016 às 16:33)

reativação do incêndio de ontem em Videmonte, Guarda
3 frentes ativas, 5 meios aéreos, mais de 120 operacionais


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2016 às 17:49)

http://radiof.gmpress.pt/incendios-no-concelho-da-guarda-mobilizam-96-bombeiros/
Se a imagem desta notícia corresponder ao Incendio da Guarda, está assustador


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2016 às 17:53)

195bomb já na Guarda, na mesma 5 meios aéreos
em Alijó 2 frentes ativas, 75bomb.

Eu aqui ouço o barulho de 2 meios aéreos no incêndio de Gosende, Castro Daire
de novo no mesmo sítio da semana passada, vê-se uma coluna de fumo. estão 40bomb


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2016 às 17:55)

huguh disse:


> 195bomb já na Guarda, na mesma 5 meios aéreos
> em Alijó 2 frentes ativas, 75bomb.
> 
> Eu aqui ouço o barulho de 2 meios aéreos no incêndio de Gosende, Castro Daire
> de novo no mesmo sítio da semana passada, vê-se uma coluna de fumo. estão 40bomb


O de Gosende está complicado?


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 18:10)

Tambem vila pouca e ponte de lima..tem incendios com mais de 30 bomb
Na guarda ja vai quase nos 200


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2016 às 18:44)

robinetinidol disse:


> O de Gosende está complicado?



não me parece, o fumo que se vê já é branco, não deve demorar a ser dado como dominado


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 18:52)

E o de alijo consegue velo?


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2016 às 19:15)

Pela web cam do aeródromo de Mogadouro é visível bastante fumo no horizonte, provavelmente causado pelo incêndio em Alijó:







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2016 às 19:22)

o de Alijó não vejo, é mais longe daqui.
já passou os 200 operacionais no iF da Guarda, continua com 3 frentes. Vai dar na CMTV dentro de momentos


----------



## robinetinidol (6 Out 2016 às 20:21)

Alguém sabe como está o IF VIdemonte? Não consegui ver a CMTV...


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 20:28)

robinetinidol disse:


> Alguém sabe como está o IF VIdemonte? Não consegui ver a CMTV...


Esta na mesma... frentes sao 3 e os homens sao 200
off topic:tenho uma aplicacao do AFIS e la diz a intensidade com que esta a arder.
Parece que o lado sudeste do incendio e a que esta a arder com mais forca..


----------



## huguh (6 Out 2016 às 20:31)

os IF da Guarda e de Alijó já passaram a 1 frente cada


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2016 às 20:33)

huguh disse:


> os IF da Guarda e de Alijó já passaram a 1 frente cada


Pode ser que estejam a melhorar!
O que e que falaram na cmtv?


----------



## jonas (7 Out 2016 às 16:43)

Incendio no sabugal com uma frente
Situacoes mais complicadas em : montalegre.castro daire.sabugal.castelo branco e no fundao
EDITparece que os fogos do fumdao e castelo branco ja se notem no radar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2016 às 01:20)

Cheiro muito intenso a queimado na rua devido ao IF aqui perto, em Montemuro.







*EDIT 01:33:*

Mais meios no terreno.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Muitos incêndios em pleno outubro

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2016 às 13:29)

Pegou bem às 11h um incêndio aqui ao lado em Sedielos, concelho da Régua
46bomb, 11 veiculos, 1 heli


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2016 às 14:27)

mais bombeiros a passarem agora aqui para lá, já vão em 63, 15 carros


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2016 às 14:48)

Já aparece nas ocorrências importantes, 2 frentes ativas, um helicóptero Kamov
mantém-se os restantes meios


----------



## robinetinidol (9 Out 2016 às 16:24)

huguh disse:


> Já aparece nas ocorrências importantes, 2 frentes ativas, um helicóptero Kamov
> mantém-se os restantes meios


Como está aí a situação?


----------



## jonas (9 Out 2016 às 17:11)

robinetinidol disse:


> Como está aí a situação?


Dominado
Torre de moncorvo 45 bomb


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2016 às 18:18)

sim, foi controlado antes das 17h. O que ardeu pertencia à serra do Marão.
o concelho de Montalegre tem sido fustigado por incêndios também, em 3 horas 6 incêndios


----------



## huguh (10 Out 2016 às 16:24)

3 incêndios no mesmo sítio dá nisto...


----------



## jonas (10 Out 2016 às 16:47)

huguh disse:


> 3 incêndios no mesmo sítio dá nisto...


Sao 4 em lamego
E 2 mais a este (cinfaes)
Nem no outono..isto para!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2016 às 20:53)

Nem em dia de chuva esta gente descansa... 

Fotografia enviada por uma amiga: foco de incêndio no mesmo local de há 3 dias. 28 operacionais e 8 veículos no terreno.






Um pouco mais a Sul, outra ocorrência, com início apenas 8 minutos depois da descrita anteriormente


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Por aqui já é visível, as pessoas a fazerem as suas queimas de sobrantes da agricultura.
Desde sempre me lembro que mal começa a chover e lá começa a época das queimadas, agora mais perigoso será, em quem for queimar num dia que não chova, pensando que está tudo molhado, e depois lá vai mais um incendios.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2016 às 15:43)

parece que ainda não acabou... incêndio em Monchique com 90 bombeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2016 às 18:25)

4 incêndios agrícolas hoje no distrito de Santarém, 1 deles foi aqui perto da minha casa, derivado de uma queimada descontrolado, e ainda ardeu o terreno do dono, e parte dos terrenos dos vizinhos, estando eles só de restolho senão a desgraça ainda era pior, não fosse a rápida ajuda dos bombeiros poderiam estar em risco de arder 1 palheiro com mais de 100 fardos de palha, e algumas 20 cabeças de gado.
O que choveu foi muito pouco, e os terrenos estão completamente secos.


----------



## huguh (22 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Resumo deste verão de incêndios 2016 dos bombeiros da Régua


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2016 às 21:20)

Os bombeiros de Carnaxide acabaram de passar por aqui. Cheira imenso a queimado.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 15:58)

Boas, não queria ter de voltar a este tópico mas vejo o que parece ser um incêndio a Leste daqui (Entrecampos). Tendo em conta a cor parece-me ser  em Mato.

EDIT: Confirma-se, é mesmo um incêndio em mato,

http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/default.aspx?cID=12

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## robinetinidol (7 Dez 2016 às 20:03)

Novo Relatório IF ICNF. IF Lagoaça - 5150 hectares


----------



## robinetinidol (19 Jan 2017 às 00:18)

http://www.vilarealonline.pt/2017/01/o-que-ficou-do-incendio-no-alvao.html


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2017 às 00:24)

robinetinidol disse:


> http://www.vilarealonline.pt/2017/01/o-que-ficou-do-incendio-no-alvao.html



Já existe seguimento incêndios 2017.


----------

